# the official arborist site work saw build off



## tlandrum

ok guys here we go lets get it on:msp_mad:

this is a work saw build not stock appearing

..............................Heres the rules....................................

---------------we are building 371/372xp 50mm (72cc)--------------- 
1 cylinder has to be true to the saw,no big bore kits
2 use any piston you want to use
3 intake and carb has to be true to the saw
4 has to have functional choke 
5 must use oem style filter
6 saw must be completely safe to use daily 
7 must not have pipes larger than 1" diameter (od) protruding from muffler
8 has to have spark screen (requirement on most felling jobs)
9 saw must run on pump gas

- i will provide 92 octane ethanol free fuel with synthetic oil for 
saws to run on at the gtg 
-i will provide the new 24'' bar and chain for testing the saws
-we will be cutting 18''-22'' hard wood(oak,maple,hickory,ash etc)
depending on what i can get at the gtg time
-we will make 5 cuts and average the time
-i will provide a good saw man that has no horse in the race and
will not know whos saw is whos
-saws should be ready to run when they arrive

my gtg will be on *JUNE THE 18th *so anyone that needs to get one shipped to me can get in contact with me in a pm in advance of that date
i will video each and every saw that is run and post the videos for everyone to see from my youtube page. if ive missed anything let me know or if you have questions . rules are subject to change if i have missed something. good luck to you all and let me know whos in.... 
i will start the list with me
1 tlandrum2002


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Aight then, sign me up, I'll put your old Terrorized 372 back the way it was and bring it.


----------



## tlandrum

well we know that saw is a good runner for sure from the last gtg. that was the fastest 70cc saw there


----------



## AUSSIE1

No7. could be a little clearer.


----------



## dh1984

well i don't have any husky but i got a remington special that i will try to bring if i can find a bar and chain for it.and my littel snapper job poulan and hopefully i'll find a husky or 2 to build to bring lol but i will be there this time hopfully


----------



## dh1984

hey tlandrum2002 how about ported saws or are they out lawed too LOL


----------



## tlandrum

uhhh,,,,,,,,,,, thats what were building is ported work saws


----------



## Evan

count me in ill grab my 440 off the bench and yank the cord


----------



## dh1984

tlandrum2002 said:


> uhhh,,,,,,,,,,, thats what were building is ported work saws


 
oh i c well count me in on the GTG but count me out on the ported work saw though lol i never was any good at doin ported work


----------



## tlandrum

come on brad you said youd be down for a 372xp build. can i count you in?


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> come on brad you said youd be down for a 372xp build. can i count you in?


 
I'm working on it. I don't have a 372.


----------



## Mastermind

I ain't got no 372 either.


----------



## tlandrum

somebody will cough one up surely


----------



## blsnelling

mastermind7864 said:


> I ain't got no 372 either.


 
You'd better be for findin' one


----------



## firefighter33

I want one bad! If i can find one for a good price i'll for sure let someone do the work LMK if anyone has one for sale!


----------



## tlandrum

jacob said he has one hed donate for a build,maybe someone can strike a deal with him


----------



## tlandrum

will usually has a few stashed back,and nmurph has a 365 for sale on the cheap that would go 372


----------



## Jacob J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> jacob said he has one hed donate for a build,maybe someone can strike a deal with him


 
I'm coughing up one for Brad, but that's all I can spare. I only have one other and that's going to my brother who is cutting logs full time right now.


----------



## dh1984

tlandrum2002 said:


> jacob said he has one hed donate for a build,maybe someone can strike a deal with him


 
whats jacobs screen name and i'll trade him something for it or pay some hard earned green backs for it.and have someone do the port work on it for me.


----------



## dh1984

LOL thats just about my luck but i'll keep looking maybe someone will come up off of one on here or e-bay


----------



## blsnelling

dh1984 said:


> LOL thats just about my luck but i'll keep looking maybe someone will come up off of one on here or e-bay


 
Offer the saw back to the owner with free mods and you might just find yourself a loaner


----------



## blsnelling

Jacob J. said:


> I'm coughing up one for Brad, but that's all I can spare. I only have one other and that's going to my brother who is cutting logs full time right now.


 
Told you guys I was working on one Thanks JJ!


----------



## tlandrum

yeh,250 bucks worth of free port work tends to get people to want to lend a saw


----------



## tlandrum

thats what i need to do is port one for some one else instead of porting mine. mine will get it regardless. its cool to spice up a saw for someone else for chits and giggles.


----------



## dh1984

blsnelling said:


> Offer the saw back to the owner with free mods and you might just find yourself a loaner


 
lol i'll tryt hat and see if anyone on here would let me use a saw for this  and get it back with free mods


----------



## firefighter33

I was going to hit JJ up for one I was a little slow  I have a few stihls for trade if someone has one and I'll send to mastermind as long as I get it back


----------



## blsnelling

Come on all you closet grinders. It's time to have some fun with your hobby You've got plenty of time to make it happen.


----------



## dh1984

tlandrum2002 how about these poulan saws can we have something like that too with them? something like a port contest or something i got a poulan 295 FarmHand and a snapper 16/34cc (AKA POULAN LOL in red disguise) that will be great for something like that and i got a spare engine for the 295 FarmHand coming to me about Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

I will donate a mod, if owner pays for shipping both ways.


----------



## blsnelling

Tree Sling'r said:


> I will donate a mod, if owner pays for shipping both ways.


 
I was hoping you'd show up to this party


----------



## bbb

tlandrum2002 said:


> will usually has a few stashed back,and nmurph has a 365 for sale on the cheap that would go 372



Hmm, per my interpretation of the rules a 365 or a 372xpw (I have one) would not be allowed, even with an OEM 372xp jug, as it would _not be true to the saw_.


----------



## Mastermind

I just got my lathe set up and have started turning mandrels. I'll be practicing my pop-up making. 

I do have a Poulan in the works for the 50cc class.


----------



## tlandrum

i know jasha knows how to warm up a true work saw,cant wait to see it in the wood. my last gtg had 30 members there maybe this one will hit 50 and you guys building these saws will get some real southern feedback on your work.


----------



## tlandrum

mastermind7864 said:


> I do have a Poulan in the works for the 50cc class.


 
good,ive got a stock appearing nitro burnin 026 looking for some competition


----------



## parrisw

Dam I wish I was closer to you guys! I'm gona cry now.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

Tree Sling'r said:


> I will donate a mod, if owner pays for shipping both ways.


 
Done.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Dam I wish I was closer to you guys! I'm gona cry now.


 
Come on, you can do it. You've already got your saw ready to go!


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Come on, you can do it. You've already got your saw ready to go!


 
Ya, I know, I just finished that one. I have another OEM stock cylinder I could do as well, but time constraints and shipping costs, its just not worth it. I would of sent one to you if you needed it but I see you've already got one.


----------



## dh1984

hey parrisw i'll pay shipping if you trust me with you saw.and then ship it back when i get done


----------



## parrisw

dh1984 said:


> hey parrisw i'll pay shipping if you trust me with you saw.and then ship it back when i get done


 
Sorry man. No offense, but I'd only send it to someone I really know on here. 

Will


----------



## dh1984

yea i know i thought i would ask and see though.i always said it does hurt to ask and see what the anser is LOL


----------



## Hddnis

I'll go start another thread and keep the book on this one. :hmm3grin2orange:




Mr. HE


----------



## wigglesworth

Im in. I have two, an 044 and if all goes well, a 372. 

What about B&C? Everybody running the same one or? 

I believe that the husky and stihl's both use a 72DL 20" bar.


----------



## tlandrum

wiggs i think were are going straight up husky on the build off so that were are compairing work on the same saws. but if the folks that are building dont care we can go 50mm husky and stihl. i dont mind i have a 440 that im about to build anyway.


----------



## tlandrum

ill have a bar and chain there for the build off saws to use. if theres not too many saws i will buy a new chain for each one so they all run on a fresh chain. we will be using a 24'' bar and cutting 20'' wood


----------



## wigglesworth

tlandrum2002 said:


> wiggs i think were are going straight up husky on the build off so that were are compairing work on the same saws. but if the folks that are building dont care we can go 50mm husky and stihl. i dont mind i have a 440 that im about to build anyway.


 
Who wants a stinking old Husky?  

No biggie. I have a stock 50mm 044 right now that I can do up, but the 372 is yet to be in my hands, so I wont know about it till I get it in.

EIther way, Id love to make it down there for this GTG.


----------



## SawGarage

mastermind7864 said:


> I ain't got no 372 either.



 and I only have a 371, and a 2071 (still needing some body parts..) :monkey:

don't feel bad, Randy... I guess I can't play either. 



tlandrum2002 said:


> will usually has a few stashed back,and nmurph has a 365 for sale on the cheap that would go 372


 

so...

are their _clarified _rules?? as in, 50mm ONLY?

just curious


----------



## tlandrum

50mm only no big bores, if we were using big bores id say im ready becouse i gots a smokin fast xpw that i been killing trees with the last few weeks. ive grown to like the 372 after many hours of griping about them. i still love the 440 too.


----------



## tlandrum

this is a work saw build not stock appearing

..............................Heres the rules....................................

---------------we are building 371/372xp 50mm (72cc)--------------- 
1 cylinder has to be true to the saw,no big bore kits
2 use any piston you want to use
3 intake and carb has to be true to the saw
4 has to have functional choke
5 must use oem style filter
6 saw must be completely safe to use daily 
7 must not have pipes larger than 1" diameter (od) protruding from muffler
8 has to have spark screen (requirement on most felling jobs)
9 saw must run on pump gas


----------



## AUSSIE1

bbb said:


> Hmm, per my interpretation of the rules a 365 or a 372xpw (I have one) would not be allowed, even with an OEM 372xp jug, as it would _not be true to the saw_.



It shouldn't matter whether the bottom end was a 365 or XPW as long as you ran a 50mm kit. Same bottom end.


----------



## AUSSIE1

parrisw said:


> Dam I wish I was closer to you guys! I'm gona cry now.


 
Same here Will...........one I wouldn't mind being in!


----------



## bcorradi

Aussie - sorry I stole your patriotic avatar idea.


----------



## AUSSIE1

bcorradi said:


> Aussie - sorry I stole your patriotic avatar idea.


 
Oh so lovely! They look like sisters! :msp_biggrin:

I'll rep you for that when my 24hrs is over in a couple.


----------



## barneyrb

If'n a fellow had a decent running JRed 2171 can he play too? I'd bet money I'll win the ugliest saw there money.


----------



## wheelman

This sounds like a lot of fun. I hope I am free to make it to this one.


----------



## mdavlee

I need to find a 372 for this. I might have enough time to get one done by then. I have about a week before the next job and after that I don't know when I'll have time off again. They've mentioned working for 4 months in CA after this job in VA.


----------



## ScottWojo

On Rule number 4, does it have to be a stock choke? Or can it be a modified one? Just a functioning choke?

Rule 7? Is there a limit to how many pipes? and is that ID or OD.

Any specifications on the spark screen? How will you test this?


----------



## mdavlee

I think if he takes one of them logging and the forest service catches him without a screen it's no good. That's the reason for the screen and work saw rules.


----------



## tlandrum

barneyrb said:


> If'n a fellow had a decent running JRed 2171 can he play too? I'd bet money I'll win the ugliest saw there money.


 
your welcome to come and play but it wont count in this buildoff


----------



## Chris J.

barneyrb said:


> If'n a fellow had a decent running JRed 2171 can he play too?...



Good question--Are Jonsered 2171s allowed?

I'm just curious, not trying to muddy the water.


EDIT--The question has been answered.


----------



## tlandrum

ScottWojo said:


> On Rule number 4, does it have to be a stock choke? Or can it be a modified one? Just a functioning choke?
> 
> Rule 7? Is there a limit to how many pipes? and is that ID or OD.
> 
> Any specifications on the spark screen? How will you test this?


 
spark screen should be visible through the exhaust port or over it however you want to install it as long as it would be functional and forest service approved. it must have the factory true carb with the choke intact and functioning as a everyday work saw would.modify it however you want as long as it functions correctly.


----------



## little possum

Tree Sling'r said:


> I will donate a mod, if owner pays for shipping both ways.


I knew I shouldnt have gone to bed last night  Sling'r does some real good work for sure.



parrisw said:


> Ya, I know, I just finished that one. I have another OEM stock cylinder I could do as well, but time constraints and shipping costs, its just not worth it. I would of sent one to you if you needed it but I see you've already got one.


I was going to say, customs would probably end up keeping your saw till next June. haha 

Wish I had a little more time behind the dremel. Im scared to grind my favorite work saw! 



So machining is allowed? And are you gonna pull mufflers to check the bore?


----------



## SawGarage

barneyrb said:


> If'n a fellow had a decent running JRed 2171 can he play too? I'd bet money I'll win the ugliest saw there money.



NO YOU WOULD NOT!!! !!! I have a jonservana 3172 LOL!! 



ScottWojo said:


> On Rule number 4, does it have to be a stock choke? Or can it be a modified one? Just a functioning choke?
> 
> Rule 7? Is there a limit to how many pipes? and is that ID or OD.
> 
> Any specifications on the spark screen? How will you test this?



YOU CUT IT OUT!!!! :jester:



tlandrum2002 said:


> your welcome to come and play but it wont count in this buildoff


 

no j-red versions?? same saw...  now I could see a 2172 maybe not being allowed (the x-torq version...)


with that being said... Is the x-torq allowed???



J


*Sling'r*... who's sendin you a saw??  

I have a spare jug, in case someone runs across a 365, or SLIPS with the grinder... :taped:


----------



## epicklein22

If you guys need saws, I have a 371xp up for sale and will have 2 372's for sale here soon. I'm not interested in trades, loaning them, or having port work done! They aren't gonna be dirt cheap either as I have some time and money invested in them.

I sold the 371 to another member and he didn't like it. I took it apart and found the cylinder to be a little iffy with some small flakes of nikasil missing below the ports. It ran great when it left and the jug was nice.....but anyway, I put a really nice 50mm jug on it this past weekend and a new OEM ring (has a Meteor piston). It is running sweet! New seals, bearings and a bunch of other stuff.

As for the 372's. I almost have one done. It has new seals, bearings, handlebar and a few other goodies. It has a 50mm bore, but the topend is from forester. The kit actually looks really nice and I put in OEM rings. Carb is a Zama. The other 372 will be arriving soon, it supposedly runs fine and just needs some TLC.

Lastly, I don't see why the jonsered line shouldn't be included, they are the same saw besides plastics, paint and air filter.


----------



## Jacob J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> spark screen should be visible through the exhaust port or over it however you want to install it as long as it would be functional and forest service approved.


 
The Forest Service here will not approve a muffler that has been modified at all, even if it has spark arrest screens installed. They only allow stock mufflers.


----------



## tlandrum

the foresters around here are pretty easy going and as long as i have my screens installed they dont say much. i have had them kid me about how loud my saws are. i actually had park rangers looking for me becouse they thought i was cutting on park property. i was logging a 50 acre tract next door to them and boy they get really pissy when they think your on there land.lol


----------



## firefighter33

Ok guys mastermind gave the ok to build one up if I get one. The prices just went threw the roof! I got 2 stihls for trade and bout 100bucks in the paypal who want to hook a brother up??


----------



## tlandrum

yeah i bet every 372 around just took a price hike knowing that a bunch of AS saw junkies were going to have a build off lol


----------



## mdavlee

tlandrum2002 said:


> yeah i bet every 372 around just took a price hike knowing that a bunch of AS saw junkies were going to have a build off lol


 
Yeah no kidding. You don't know where any are do you?


----------



## Tree Sling'r

[B said:


> Sling'r[/B]... who's sendin you a saw??
> 
> I have a spare jug, in case someone runs across a 365, or SLIPS with the grinder... :taped:


 
tlandrum2002


----------



## tlandrum

yeah i offered up my extra saw to treeslinger, i know i dont have anything to worry about sending it to him. i have to be able to take it to work and put bread on the table after this is over with and jasha knows what it takes to do that. and has the rep to back it up.


----------



## Simonizer

RiverRat is sending me one to do, just got off the phone with him. Cheers.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

The funny thing about these type of ventures though, is that guys whos race saws which did not cut it at the cant GTGs officially become called "work saws" when in reality they would never make it day in and day out in a demanding production oriented enviorment. Mine are never the fastest, but safe and productive.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

Simonizer said:


> RiverRat is sending me one to do, just got off the phone with him. Cheers.


 
Good to hear.


----------



## tlandrum

glad your getting in on this fun simon, im going to be all giddy with so many different highly regarded builders saws at my gtg. its going to be like the whos who of work saw builders.lol i think maybe we should get some red carpet for the operator to walk down .


----------



## mweba

Will there be a stock "control saw" LOL

Mine would be a close runner up to that one


----------



## mweba

Has a guide length been decided? 24".....28"....

Edit addition...... I tend to build saws more for the torque end being my favorite set up is a 372 with 32" RW bar.


----------



## tlandrum

24" bar and chain cuttiing 18-22" wood depends on what i have available at the gtg time. but it will be hard wood logs not square cants. i want this to be real work saws that a man could make a living with.


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> RiverRat is sending me one to do, just got off the phone with him. Cheers.


Excellent. This is going to be quite the good time.


----------



## tlandrum

mweba said:


> Has a guide length been decided? 24".....28"....
> 
> Edit addition...... I tend to build saws more for the torque end being my favorite set up is a 372 with 32" RW bar.


 
i think a 372 would puke out and die after a week of cutting the wood that i cut with a 32" bar. i tend to go bigger saw when i need that much bar on a costant basis. i tend to run the 70cc class saw on up to an average of 24-32" timber(eastern hardwoods) i may be wrong but thats what seems to work best and last longest for outfits around here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I don't have a dog in this fight but almost wish I had a 372 and knew how to mod it.  Looks like a fun thread guys.


----------



## SawGarage

tlandrum2002 said:


> yeah i bet every 372 around just took a price hike knowing that a bunch of AS saw junkies were going to have a build off lol


 :monkey:  



mdavlee said:


> Yeah no kidding. You don't know where any are do you?



:monkey:

wanna build a ground-up saw?


----------



## RiverRat2

*+1*



Simonizer said:


> RiverRat is sending me one to do, just got off the phone with him. Cheers.






blsnelling said:


> Excellent. This is going to be quite the good time.




:hmm3grin2orange:



Tree Sling'r said:


> The funny thing about these type of ventures though, is that guys whos race saws which did not cut it at the cant GTGs officially become called "work saws" when in reality they would never make it day in and day out in a demanding production oriented enviorment. Mine are never the fastest, but safe and productive.



My sentiments exactly Jasha,,, I dont care if mine ends up not the fastest,,,, good production with ample torque will make me happy!! JMHO Fuel efficiency is becoming more critical,,,

Since this is a work saw build off is there going to be a category for for fuel efficiency??? for the Fly-in Loggers????

Cause if I cant find some one to car/truck pool with I'm Flyin IN!!!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## little possum

Square hardwood cants would keep the variables down. Then everyone has the same chain. 
Decide on a chain and provide it with the saw, that way, who ever is last doesnt get a chain thats been cut with 40 times. 

Gotta make it fair 
And lookin like I need to be in TN that weekend


----------



## tlandrum

i will provide the bar for the saws if everyone will send the chain along with the saw. we can use off the roll oregon full chisel full comp 84dl 3/8 050 . that would cut down on my expense buying chains if everyone would just send one along.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

tlandrum2002 said:


> ok guys here we go lets get it on:msp_mad:
> 
> this is a work saw build not stock appearing
> 
> ..............................Heres the rules....................................
> 
> ---------------we are building 371/372xp 50mm (72cc)---------------
> 1 cylinder has to be true to the saw,no big bore kits
> 2 use any piston you want to use
> 3 intake and carb has to be true to the saw
> 4 has to have functional choke
> 5 must use oem style filter
> 6 saw must be completely safe to use daily
> 7 must not have pipes larger than 1" diameter (od) protruding from muffler
> 8 has to have spark screen (requirement on most felling jobs)
> 9 saw must run on pump gas
> 
> - i will provide 92 octane ethanol free fuel with synthetic oil for
> saws to run on at the gtg
> -i will provide the new 24'' bar and chain for testing the saws-we will be cutting 18''-22'' hard wood(oak,maple,hickory,ash etc)
> depending on what i can get at the gtg time
> -we will make 5 cuts and average the time
> -i will provide a good saw man that has no horse in the race and
> will not know whos saw is whos
> -saws should be ready to run when they arrive
> 
> my gtg will be on *JUNE THE 18th *so anyone that needs to get one shipped to me can get in contact with me in a pm in advance of that date
> i will video each and every saw that is run and post the videos for everyone to see from my youtube page. if ive missed anything let me know or if you have questions . rules are subject to change if i have missed something. good luck to you all and let me know whos in....
> i will start the list with me
> 1 tlandrum2002


 


mweba said:


> Has a guide length been decided?  24".....28"....
> 
> Edit addition...... I tend to build saws more for the torque end being my favorite set up is a 372 with 32" RW bar.


 
See above/


----------



## SawGarage

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think a 372 would puke out and die after a week of cutting the wood that i cut with a 32" bar. i tend to go bigger saw when i need that much bar on a costant basis. i tend to run the 70cc class saw on up to an average of 24-32" timber(eastern hardwoods) i may be wrong but thats what seems to work best and last longest for outfits around here.


 
I agree...

it ain't no cottonwood round here!

I had a guy call me about buying my 394 with a 36" bar...

he said "if i don't buy yours @ $500, i'll have to spend a bit more at the power equipment place..." I said, and, um...what are you getting for a 'little bit more'?? 

he said, " um, I dunno, or remember exactly.." I said, 'hmm...a 372?' 

'*YEAH*!!! that's it' he said.

'and your gonna run a 30" bar on that all the time'?? good luck.

needless to say, his experienced guy bought the saw.

J


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

A few questions about this, I didn't read all 6 pages.
Is this open to 362, 365, and 372 saws, as long as it's not a 75cc XPW or Big Bore kit?

Can the saw be a mongrel of Jonsered and Husqvarna parts? I'm talking like a red crankcase or red tank/handle since internals are all the same. 

I think it would be best if everyone agreed that Oregon 72 LGX brand new out of the box, so that every single chain is equal. 

I want to participate but, I just need to see if I can find a saw or parts to build one. If anyone has tanks, crankcases, or any other major parts they'd be interested in parting with pm me.


----------



## tlandrum

to keep it simple and as absolutley fair as possible id say 371/372 50mm straight up husky and the rules are on the first page or i going to add them to my sig


----------



## komatsuvarna

blsnelling said:


> Excellent. This is going to be quite the good time.


 
+1. Ill probably be there so I might as well enter my 372.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

tlandrum2002 said:


> to keep it simple and as absolutley fair as possible id say 371/372 50mm straight up husky and the rules are on the first page or i going to add them to my sig


 
Ok easy enough.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm searching for a saw now. I hope to find one used. I've found a bunch of new x torqs around me. No regular old xps.


----------



## firefighter33

firefighter33 said:


> Ok guys mastermind gave the ok to build one up if I get one. The prices just went threw the roof! I got 2 stihls for trade and bout 100bucks in the paypal who want to hook a brother up??


 
No one can help me out??:msp_sad:


----------



## tlandrum

hers one for you guys Husqvarna 372XP Chainsaw 71cc 20 INCH BAR --NICE SAW - eBay (item 230603670756 end time Apr-03-11 11:06:53 PDT)


----------



## showrguy

i wish you guys woulda started an ms880 build off....
subscribed.


----------



## AUSSIE1

tlandrum2002 said:


> to keep it simple and as absolutley fair as possible id say 371/372 50mm straight up husky and the rules are on the first page or i going to add them to my sig


 
Allowing 365's and 2171's doesn't make it any more difficult or unfair.
You would have more then in a position to be able to compete. That would be more fair.

To help keep an even field against the "racey" saws, use larger hardwood.


----------



## r&r

you may have addressed this already.

What about the sprocket rims 7 or 8 teeth?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

r&r said:


> you may have addressed this already.
> 
> What about the sprocket rims 7 or 8 teeth?


 
Put an 8 pin on it and see what it's got.


----------



## tlandrum

you put whatever the saw can handle on it and run it 7 or 8 but remember were talking about hardwood in the upwards of whatever a 24'' bar can cut


----------



## edisto

A friend of mine lost his house in a fire, and wanted me to go over his son's 372XP for him because of water and smoke damage. I talked him into letting me do a muffler mod, and lowering the cylinder (do all 372s have such huge squish numbers from the factory?) I promised that apart from polishing, I wouldn't do anything to the ports. 

I already have the unlimited coil though...

Temptation is a terrible thing.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

AUSSIE1 said:


> Allowing 365's and 2171's doesn't make it any more difficult or unfair.
> You would have more then in a position to be able to compete. That would be more fair.
> 
> To help keep an even field against the "racey" saws, use larger hardwood.


 
I agree with this. If the saw is built by the same company, samr internals, same cylinder, just different name, then why could'nt it be allowed? 2171 and 372xp is the same saw except for the name. Not trying to be difficult. JMO. I think it would give alot more guys a chance to find a saw. More choices.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Anthony_Va. said:


> I agree with this. If the saw is built by the same company, samr internals, same cylinder, just different name, then why could'nt it be allowed? 2171 and 372xp is the same saw except for the name. Not trying to be difficult. JMO. I think it would give alot more guys a chance to find a saw. More choices.


 
Yep, through arrogance it is showing bias toward experienced builders. Shame really as it could have been a good "official arboristsite worksaw build off" .


----------



## tlandrum

i can assure you that there is no arrogance or bias on my part and i take exception to that being said.i tried to place this one on a one saw only deal so that folks could not say its not apples to apples. frankly i dont care which you use as a foundation as long as the same chassis and crank with same 50mm cylinder. you know you have to have some sort of rules and thats what i came up with if any one else wants to take over and host this be my guest. im trying to be as neutral as switzerland here.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> i can assure you that there is no arrogance or bias on my part and i take exception to that being said.i tried to place this one on a one saw only deal so that folks could not say its not apples to apples. frankly i dont care which you use as a foundation as long as the same chassis and crank with same 50mm cylinder. you know you have to have some sort of rules and thats what i came up with if any one else wants to take over and host this be my guest. im trying to be as neutral as switzerland here.


 
I don't mean anything by my opinion man. I was just making a suggestion that could help out. Maybe weighing some opinions and/or putting them to vote could make it better for everyone. I know your rules have been laid out, and it's your party. I just thought you may want to hear out some opinions. If not, thats okay too. Rock on!


----------



## tlandrum

im open to opinion and suggestion but when im said to be leaning toward one party rather than the other i draw a line in the sand. any one that knows me knows im as fair as it gets and will do most anything to accomidate others. i host these gtgs for everyone to enjoy and have a good time not for proffit or prejidious against anyone.


----------



## mdavlee

If you did allow the jonsered cousins in it might let a few more people come play in the build off. As long as they use the 50mm topend I wouldn't have a problem with it. I hope to get a saw to enter in this myself whether it be a jonsered or husky.


----------



## AUSSIE1

tlandrum2002 said:


> im open to opinion and suggestion but when im said to be leaning toward one party rather than the other i draw a line in the sand. any one that knows me knows im as fair as it gets and will do most anything to accomidate others. i host these gtgs for everyone to enjoy and have a good time not for proffit or prejidious against anyone.


 
Well instead of running it like a politician, listen to the people and respond accordingly.

Naturally the experienced will be offered saws/parts, not the less experienced so being relaxed as far as the brand/bottom end etc will help others.

I mean really, who would have a problem if the bottom end was from a 365 or the plastics red?

50mm only, fair enough and sure you have to have rules.

The idea of a build off is a great thing, but make the official arboristsite site build be just that.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> im open to opinion and suggestion but when im said to be leaning toward one party rather than the other i draw a line in the sand. any one that knows me knows im as fair as it gets and will do most anything to accomidate others. i host these gtgs for everyone to enjoy and have a good time not for proffit or prejidious against anyone.


 
Sounds good. i never said anything about biased so I take it you werent pointing that at me. It did seem as if the rules were set in stone though. I figured it would be better if it were open to discussion some. Most of the rules look good, but some tweaking never hurt anything if it's the best for all involved. Carry on! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## indiansprings

Terry, you may need 40 acres just for parking.lol Where is this world record breaking GTG going to be held at?, for those that didn't come last time. It should be one heck of a good time, lot of good info will be flowing.


----------



## tlandrum

this will be at the same address as last time for the ones that came and for the new guys it 103 duncan woods rd 37840


----------



## Anthony_Va.

What County are you in Terry? I'm in SW Va. We could'nt be too far apart. I'm sure you already have some, but I can get ahold of the size wood you need. Hickory or Oak.


----------



## tlandrum

morgan co


----------



## gink595

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## dh1984

yea it will be a good time i missed the other one and this one i won't miss for the world but i might have to hitch a ride with someone but i'll start saveing and see if i can get my truck ready and fixed beofre it gets time though


----------



## Anthony_Va.

I should be able to make this one. Who knows, I might even port my first saw for it. 

3 hours, 12 min. drive for me. Sounds like a chip shot for such a good time. I'll grab anyone who wants to ride on my way in for a little gas chip in. Ole Dodge likes to drink the fuel.


----------



## dh1984

Anthony_Va. said:


> I should be able to make this one. Who knows, I might even port my first saw for it.
> 
> 3 hours, 12 min. drive for me. Sounds like a chip shot for such a good time. I'll grab anyone who wants to ride on my way in for a little gas chip in. Ole Dodge likes to drink the fuel.


 
LOL i had a 1981 dodge 3/4 ton with a 318 duce in it and i tell ya that thing loved the gas too but now i got this littel 1995 ford ranger 4x4 with a 4.0 engine cold air intake and it does better than that 1981 dodge did on gas well if i could keep my little brother from driven it to the top of the ridge.to go 4 wheeling with it


----------



## ptjeep

I just notified my work, wife, family, and friends to not expect me to be around on june 18th. This one should be better than the last one, i cant wait. Reckon there will be any other saws show up besides built 372's? Lol


----------



## Mastermind

Damn, I just realized that we have a vacation planned starting on the 12th, not sure if I'll be back by then.


----------



## tlandrum

folks i dont mind if you use 365 371xp 372xp 372xpw bottom ends or the jred counter parts as long as nobody whines about all the saws not being the same. but you must use the 50mm cylinder with the apprpriate intake and carb for the 372xp all other rules being in effect concerning how you build it. i said from post #1 that rules were subject to change. so by all means run whatch u brung. im not trying to exclude anyone,hell this is for fun and bragging rights. and for people to really be able to get a feal for the differences in how perticular builders do things. not looking under the hood,just seat of the pants differences.


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> you put whatever the saw can handle on it and run it 7 or 8 but remember were talking about hardwood in the upwards of whatever a 24'' bar can cut


 
Im thinking 20'' locust or shag hickory . A 372 with big dogs and a 24'' should have about 21'' of bar left huh?


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> folks i dont mind if you use 365 371xp 372xp 372xpw bottom ends or the jred counter parts as long as nobody whines about all the saws not being the same. but you must use the 50mm cylinder with the apprpriate intake and carb for the 372xp all other rules being in effect concerning how you build it. i said from post #1 that rules were subject to change. so by all means run whatch u brung. im not trying to exclude anyone,hell this is for fun and bragging rights. and for people to really be able to get a feal for the differences in how perticular builders do things. not looking under the hood,just seat of the pants differences.


 
Sounds fair to me Terry.


----------



## mdavlee

komatsuvarna said:


> Im thinking 20'' locust or shag hickory . A 372 with big dogs and a 24'' should have about 21'' of bar left huh?


 
Maybe if you're lucky it will have that much. Maybe they need to run 28" bars.

I like the jonsereds included, that might get a few more people in on it.


----------



## tlandrum

i was thinking pignut hickory and i think all a 372 will want is a 24" bar in that stuff. one good thing is its about that time of year that the bark will start slipping so there wont be bark on it to cut through


----------



## mdavlee

That is probably all it would want in hard hickory. Maybe you could get some that was down 2 years. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tlandrum

we need to be able to cut it to get an average time lol


----------



## mdavlee

That might work better for a chain test. :yoyo:


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> Maybe if you're lucky it will have that much. Maybe they need to run 28" bars.
> 
> I like the jonsereds included, that might get a few more people in on it.


 
I was basing it of of my 372 with a 20'' has 17'' of bar. I don't have a 24'' so don't really know.


----------



## blsnelling

I'm all for allowing in the JonyRed cousins.


----------



## dh1984

ptjeep said:


> I just notified my work, wife, family, and friends to not expect me to be around on june 18th. This one should be better than the last one, i cant wait. Reckon there will be any other saws show up besides built 372's? Lol


 
yea i'm goin to bring my remington sportsman special and let everyone check it out i don't think i can find a bar and chain for it intime but i'll keep looking for one


----------



## mdavlee

komatsuvarna said:


> I was basing it of of my 372 with a 20'' has 17'' of bar. I don't have a 24'' so don't really know.


 
I don't either just a 20" and 28".


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I was writing down a list of parts, machine work, and goals on my lunch break today. Goals for this build are torque and feed fuel.


----------



## barneyrb

I didn't mean to start anything, I just had a FUGLY JRed 2171 that I was going to build and ship. Don't worry about it as I would finish dead last anyway. Thanks anyhow....yall have fun.


----------



## dh1984

dh1984 said:


> yea i'm goin to bring my remington sportsman special and let everyone check it out i don't think i can find a bar and chain for it intime but i'll keep looking for one


 
well fellers i won't be able to bring that remington special to the GTG the guy i bought it from on e-bay gave me a refund and decided to keep the saw.because it didn't bring enuff money on e-bay i guess but don't worry i'll have a other one before i come down there though


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> i was thinking pignut hickory and i think all a 372 will want is a 24" bar in that stuff. one good thing is its about that time of year that the bark will start slipping so there wont be bark on it to cut through


 
Thats what I was cutting in my new 038 vids. It was 20-25". I still have a big chunk of that. 
We call it sournut Hickory around here and others call it pignut Hickory. It's some mean stuff. 
Better not think you'll be cutting pine if he's got sournut up there.


----------



## TRI955

opcorn:

Sounds like a good time Terry...


----------



## blsnelling

TRI955 said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Sounds like a good time Terry...


 
Still got yours? If so, you should be ready to got


----------



## TRI955

Yea, still sitting here taking up space....speaking of Space, where has he been?!?!?! LOL!!!


----------



## tlandrum

TRI955 said:


> Yea, still sitting here taking up space....speaking of Space, where has he been?!?!?! LOL!!!


 
hush your mouth


----------



## TRI955

tlandrum2002 said:


> hush your mouth


 
LMAO!!!


----------



## grandpatractor

Dang this looks like it's going to be fun. It's a good thing I have been working out and cutting lots of wood.:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mdavlee

Jd you might be wore out by the time you get done running all those saws.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> hers one for you guys Husqvarna 372XP Chainsaw 71cc 20 INCH BAR


 
Wow, I can't believe that's not gone already!


----------



## ScottWojo

So on the Rules thing, If I have an expansion type muffler and the outlet is less than 1" it is legal right?


----------



## blsnelling

ScottWojo said:


> So on the Rules thing, If I have an expansion type muffler and the outlet is less than 1" it is legal right?


 
Where did you read that?


----------



## tlandrum

while you guys are hunting 372,s to build ive been out here working on ms460 nitro/alky saw. hopefully i will have it going in a few days


----------



## tlandrum

ScottWojo said:


> So on the Rules thing, If I have an expansion type muffler and the outlet is less than 1" it is legal right?


 
is an expansion type muffler true to a 372 ,dont think so.
W O R K S A W B U I L D , nuff said


----------



## SawGarage

tlandrum2002 said:


> hers one for you guys Husqvarna 372XP Chainsaw 71cc 20 INCH BAR --NICE SAW - eBay (item 230603670756 end time Apr-03-11 11:06:53 PDT)



SO??? That's a good deal , and Looks REALLY clean (no missing paint on the case!! ) 

I dunno if i'd pass on a 372 that cheap in that shape if I was in the market 

* Got a saw, or 2, and some parts... If someone is ISO...*



komatsuvarna said:


> Im thinking 20'' locust or shag hickory . A 372 with big dogs and a 24'' should have about 21'' of bar left huh?



 !!




blsnelling said:


> Wow, I can't believe that's not gone already!


 
NO KIDDING!!?! :msp_rolleyes::msp_unsure:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

*Pit crew needed?*



grandpatractor said:


> Dang this looks like it's going to be fun. It's a good thing I have been working out and cutting lots of wood.:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:


 
Hay JD..........are you going to need a PIT crew when you run these saws?


----------



## tlandrum

he may not get a pit crew but i bet he gets plenty of audiance. lol


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Could havea couple guys starting themand maybe a guy shutting them off. :msp_tongue:

That way you could reach, cut, and hand off. that would be cool to watch. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J.

I'm not sure exactly how this works. If an active AS member wants to try their modding skills on a Jonsered CS2171 and take it to the Work Saw Build Off, shoot me a PM. 

I will want my saw back .


----------



## dh1984

never mind i rethought it LOL


----------



## grandpatractor

mdavlee said:


> Jd you might be wore out by the time you get done running all those saws.


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> he may not get a pit crew but i bet he gets plenty of audiance. lol


 
Well I may need a piece of pecan pie and some ice cream!


----------



## tlandrum

jd i have not forgotten the pecan pie and vanilla ice cream,so you dont forget the string cheese lol


----------



## dh1984

will they be any drinking there? if so what kind you drink and i'll pick some up before i come i don't drink but i could always pick a few 6 packs up


----------



## little possum

I just had a thought on another variable. Maybe a roll of chain should be purchased, then made into loops. 
Or am I putting to much effort into thinking?


----------



## Husq445

komatsuvarna said:


> Im thinking 20'' locust or shag hickory . A 372 with big dogs and a 24'' should have about 21'' of bar left huh?


 
Yup 21 3/8 from tip of dawg to tip of bar on a 24 husky bar with big dawgs. Got one mounted now.

Rick


----------



## tlandrum

i think it better to just send a chain with the saw


----------



## blsnelling

Just have all entrants pay a fee equal to the cost of one new chain. You order all the chains. That way we know all chains are the same and untouched.


----------



## tlandrum

brad that would be fine by me if every one agrees to it. i can get stihl chain at 16 or 17 bucks a loop for the 84dl


----------



## dh1984

sounds good to me but i'll just watch and learn all i can untill i find something i want to look at and see run in some wood


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> brad that would be fine by me if every one agrees to it. i can get stihl chain at 16 or 17 bucks a loop for the 84dl


 
That's a steal of a good deal.


----------



## tlandrum

i buy a lot of bars and chains from the dealer and i dont have to pay tax on it. i log for a living and my ag tools are exempt


----------



## SawGarage

blsnelling said:


> That's a steal of a good deal.


 
+1 :agree2:


----------



## dh1984

SawGarage said:


> +1 :agree2:


 
+2 :agree2:


----------



## Gypo Logger

If I send a saw, how will anyboby know that I'm not cheating if I win? Will the saw be pulled apart to make sure I didn't BB?
And how about chain? Will it be brand new off the reel? Hope I'm not first on the roster. The chain should be broken in and filed at least one time. Going backwards, I'd like to run my KD 362 in the class, but it's a small mount so that won't work with B&C. I have an FMC 372 here too, but he's a cull so I wont enter it. Lol.
I bet my EHP 359 would place though.
Speaking of Ken Dunn, I talked with him tonight and told him about the throw down, but alas he's not been workin on saws lately and thought that Mike Rupely should show us his stuff.
Anyway, we still have lots of time and maybe I'll send a saw if it's ok that I send my 362. 
Maybe Tommy Fales will get wind of the 'cull fest' and send one of his saws, but I doubt it.
I'm just chirping away, but I 'd make sure your saw is well briken in before you send it.
Should we take bets? I'd say it would be a toss up between Treeslinger and Simon. 50$ on Simon.
John


----------



## tlandrum

john what we have proposed to do is each saw owner will pay for a new chain and i will buy them all at once and they will be took out of the box and used on just that saw. i dont believe that we will be pulling any saws apart. this will be on the honor system. if you want to send a saw that would be great . but it will have to be on the large mount chasis with 50mm jug. i dont have small mount husky bars. and as far as jasha or simon ,well since im sending jasha one of my saws to do id have to go with him.


----------



## Gypo Logger

tlandrum2002 said:


> john what we have proposed to do is each saw owner will pay for a new chain and i will buy them all at once and they will be took out of the box and used on just that saw. i dont believe that we will be pulling any saws apart. this will be on the honor system. if you want to send a saw that would be great . but it will have to be on the large mount chasis with 50mm jug. i dont have small mount husky bars. and as far as jasha or simon ,well since im sending jasha one of my saws to do id have to go with him.


 
That sounds fair, no point in being deluged with every wannabe saw in the whole of North America! Lol
Look at the monster you have created! Lol
Will Spacemule be entering? Lol
John


----------



## wigglesworth

Gypo Logger said:


> That sounds fair, no point in being deluged with every wannabe saw in the whole of North America! Lol
> Look at the monster you have created! Lol
> Will Spacemule be entering? Lol
> John


 
*HI JOHN!!!*Hows the noggin?


----------



## Gypo Logger

wigglesworth said:


> *HI JOHN!!!*Hows the noggin?


 
Thanks for askin' Wiggs, just a bit o' brain damage, but nothing that can't be buffed out. Lol I still got that fried 046 that's lookin for a home. Heated handles, fried jug, special edition, now were loggin'! 
I Love the smell of a fried jug in the mornin'. Lol
John


----------



## SawGarage

Gypo Logger said:


> ...
> 
> Will Spacemule be entering? Lol
> John



PLEASE...

don't. 

UGH. :taped:



Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks for askin' Wiggs, just a bit o' brain damage, but nothing that can't be buffed out. Lol I still got that fried 046 that's lookin for a home. Heated handles, fried jug, special edition, now were loggin'!
> I Love the smell of a fried jug in the mornin'. Lol
> John


 
John,

special edition like this one?? ----> Stihl MS 460 R NEW ! One Of A Kind ! ! ! - eBay (item 120703750878 end time Apr-05-11 14:01:53 PDT) 

Or maybe just, SMOOSHED???! 

if you need a home for that saw, you just shoot me a PM  

Unless Wiggs' got dibs on it :Eye::Eye:


----------



## parrisw

Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks for askin' Wiggs, just a bit o' brain damage, but nothing that can't be buffed out. Lol I still got that fried 046 that's lookin for a home. Heated handles, fried jug, special edition, now were loggin'!
> I Love the smell of a fried jug in the mornin'. Lol
> John


 
Hey John what did you have to do to get your old name back?:msp_ohmy: LOL is Yukon-Sawman dead?


----------



## tlandrum

list of whos building so far

tlandrum2002 building for chris j
blsnelling building for jacob j
treeslinger building for tlandrum2002 
simonizer building for river rat 2
komatsuvarna 
blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002


come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws


----------



## wigglesworth

tlandrum2002 said:


> list of whos building so far
> 
> tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> blsnelling building for jacob j
> treeslinger building for tlandrum2002
> simonizer building for river rat 2
> komatsuvarna
> blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 
> 
> come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws


 
Providing I get the saw in time, and parts for it, im in. Time will tell though... I have till June, right?


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> list of whos building so far
> 
> tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> blsnelling building for jacob j
> treeslinger building for tlandrum2002
> simonizer building for river rat 2
> komatsuvarna
> blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 
> 
> come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws


 
When is it? I could try to send one, but I wouldn't count on it. And I'd need it back, though. 

Edit I see June 18. I'll think about it.


----------



## wigglesworth

Gypo Logger said:


> Thanks for askin' Wiggs, just a bit o' brain damage, but nothing that can't be buffed out. Lol I still got that fried 046 that's lookin for a home. Heated handles, fried jug, special edition, now were loggin'!
> I Love the smell of a fried jug in the mornin'. Lol
> John


 
I prefer fried taters, but hey, whatever floats your boat.  

I know a guy who needs it.


----------



## tlandrum

you guys have plenty of time to get something done up for the gtg. so is it too early to start trash talkin.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> you guys have plenty of time to get something done up for the gtg. so is it too early to start trash talkin.


 
It aint never too early to trash talk!


----------



## MR4WD

Gypo Logger said:


> If I send a saw, how will anyboby know that I'm not cheating if I win? Will the saw be pulled apart to make sure I didn't BB?
> And how about chain? Will it be brand new off the reel? Hope I'm not first on the roster. The chain should be broken in and filed at least one time. Going backwards, I'd like to run my KD 362 in the class, but it's a small mount so that won't work with B&C. I have an FMC 372 here too, but he's a cull so I wont enter it. Lol.
> I bet my EHP 359 would place though.
> Speaking of Ken Dunn, I talked with him tonight and told him about the throw down, but alas he's not been workin on saws lately and thought that Mike Rupely should show us his stuff.
> Anyway, we still have lots of time and maybe I'll send a saw if it's ok that I send my 362.
> Maybe Tommy Fales will get wind of the 'cull fest' and send one of his saws, but I doubt it.
> I'm just chirping away, but I 'd make sure your saw is well briken in before you send it.
> Should we take bets? I'd say it would be a toss up between Treeslinger and Simon. 50$ on Simon.
> John


 
$50 on Jasha, consider it a bet. Too bad you couldn`t run the saw daily for 4 years and race em again.


----------



## tlandrum

i would almost bet that the saw i am sending jasha to do will be the only saw that gets put to work the day after it gets back. cutting cookies for fun is what i do after the saw has made my living.


----------



## mdavlee

If I get a saw I'm in. I'm going to check one out today local. If it is what he says I should have one today.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> i would almost bet that the saw i am sending jasha to do will be the only saw that gets put to work the day after it gets back. cutting cookies for fun is what i do after the saw has made my living.


My 372's were/are designed for fallers. They run them for a year and buy a new one, the year-old becomes a back-up, the two year-old is sold to someone bucking on a landing or becomes spare parts. They were modded specifically to be able to pull a 34" bar in our big wood and be reliable. The costs of the mods are paid for in one day, the faller puts more wood down and doesn't have sore shoulders and back after a shift. Put an 8-pin on it and cut cookies if you like though, the saw won't care. Cheers.


----------



## tlandrum

simon it sounds like your building my kind of saw.i used to sling a 660 all day and laugh about it but now i reach for the lightest saw i have that will get the job done. if your modding your saws for a years work then replace than hopefully your squeezing them for all they got. thats the way i build my saws. i tend to go hotter than others for a work saw as i tend to replace them when they start to show signs of wear. no that they are wore out by any means ,i just move them before they lose any real value.somebody cutting firewood or part time logging would never need another saw.


----------



## tlandrum

list of whos building so far

tlandrum2002 building for chris j
blsnelling building for jacob j
treeslinger building for tlandrum2002 
simonizer building for river rat 2
komatsuvarna 
blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
blood on the ice

come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws


----------



## tlandrum

since were building a saw that has a ready made factory big bore that looks just like the standard 50mm cylinder i have decided that in order to keep everyone absolutely honest that the top 3 saws will be checked for displacement. i will pull the plug and muffler in order to measure the bore. so guys play fair. or youll be outed for cheating to the as community


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> since were building a saw that has a ready made factory big bore that looks just like the standard 50mm cylinder i have decided that in order to keep everyone absolutely honest that the top 3 saws will be checked for displacement. i will pull the plug and muffler in order to measure the bore. so guys play fair. or youll be outed for cheating to the as community


RiverRat's will be 50mm bore, and therefore 71 cc's. Cheers.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Gypo Logger said:


> If I send a saw, how will anyboby know that I'm not cheating if I win? Will the saw be pulled apart to make sure I didn't BB?
> And how about chain? Will it be brand new off the reel? Hope I'm not first on the roster. The chain should be broken in and filed at least one time. Going backwards, I'd like to run my KD 362 in the class, but it's a small mount so that won't work with B&C. I have an FMC 372 here too, but he's a cull so I wont enter it. Lol.
> I bet my EHP 359 would place though.
> Speaking of Ken Dunn, I talked with him tonight and told him about the throw down, but alas he's not been workin on saws lately and thought that Mike Rupely should show us his stuff.
> Anyway, we still have lots of time and maybe I'll send a saw if it's ok that I send my 362.
> Maybe Tommy Fales will get wind of the 'cull fest' and send one of his saws, but I doubt it.
> I'm just chirping away, but I 'd make sure your saw is well briken in before you send it.
> Should we take bets? I'd say it would be a toss up between Treeslinger and Simon. 50$ on Simon.
> John


 
Jonno, 1mil up and 1mil down, herd this is the ticket, even without the decoy! :msp_scared:


----------



## SawGarage

tlandrum2002 said:


> list of whos building so far
> 
> tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> blsnelling building for jacob j
> treeslinger building for tlandrum2002
> simonizer building for river rat 2
> komatsuvarna
> blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> blood on the ice
> 
> come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws


 
Am I the *ONLY* one that finds it ODD that GUYS that KNOW how to build a saw, are sending it off to others?? :dunno: :msp_rolleyes:

Terry, why would you send a saw to Jasha, and then, in turn build a saw for BCC?? I'm assuming your getting the Sling'r'd saw back?

I'd enter, but I wouldn't be competitive without the option/access to a lathe.  So, there it is.

J


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> folks i dont mind if you use 365 371xp 372xp 372xpw bottom ends or the jred counter parts as long as nobody whines about all the saws not being the same....




It may be redundant, but I think the above statement is worth quoting to help clarify some things.


----------



## blsnelling

I would like to see us put a little peer pressure on my good friend Andyshine77. He's more than capable of building a good runner. He has the saw. All he'd need is another stock topend to start with. Pile it on guys


----------



## Blowncrewcab

SawGarage said:


> Am I the *ONLY* one that finds it ODD that GUYS that KNOW how to build a saw, are sending it off to others?? :dunno: :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Terry, why would you send a saw to Jasha, and then, in turn build a saw for BCC?? I'm assuming your getting the Sling'r'd saw back?
> 
> I'd enter, but I wouldn't be competitive without the option/access to a lathe.  So, there it is.
> 
> J


 


It is kinda Twisted/Interesting how this is shakin out. Should be a real hoot to be there.

Terry, I have a New 24" Husky Bar on my saw that who ever needs to use it, Can.


----------



## Chris J.

SawGarage said:


> Am I the *ONLY* one that finds it ODD that GUYS that KNOW how to build a saw, are sending it off to others?? :dunno: :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Terry, why would you send a saw to Jasha, and then, in turn build a saw for BCC?? I'm assuming your getting the Sling'r'd saw back?
> 
> I'd enter, but I wouldn't be competitive without the option/access to a lathe.  So, there it is.
> 
> J




I think Builder A being willing to let Builder B do a saw for him, while Builder A builds a saw for someone else adds an element of fairness & trust.

With all things being equal, I don't care where my 2171 places in the cutting contests. I'll trust the builders and the fellows running the saws to know a saw modded for work from a saw modded for racing, and to evaluate the saws fairly, regardless of who built the saw. Let the chips fly, and fall where they will.


----------



## blsnelling

SawGarage said:


> Am I the *ONLY* one that finds it ODD that GUYS that KNOW how to build a saw, are sending it off to others?? :dunno: :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Terry, why would you send a saw to Jasha, and then, in turn build a saw for BCC?? I'm assuming your getting the Sling'r'd saw back?
> 
> I'd enter, but I wouldn't be competitive without the option/access to a lathe.  So, there it is.
> 
> J


 
You make a valid point. Maybe they want to see how other builders "Get-R-Done". I don't know. 

You don't need a popup to build a fast saw. I'd love to see a lot more of you guys build saws. Only one guy's going to have the fastest saw, so most of us are going to lose anyway. Build a saw and have fun with it


----------



## wigglesworth

blsnelling said:


> You don't need a popup to build a fast saw.


 
I personally dont like em. Its not uncommon to see worn out jalopy's with 150 ish wax the behinds of them "high comp" arm jerkers. Compression is a good thing, to a point....


----------



## blsnelling

wigglesworth said:


> I personally dont like em. Its not uncommon to see worn out jalopy's with 150 ish wax the behinds of them "high comp" arm jerkers. Compression is a good thing, to a point....


 
That was a "high comp" arm jerker 372 that waxed your 440 Just messin with ya. I'd love to run my new 440 against you new. The popup in it really brought it to life.


----------



## wigglesworth

blsnelling said:


> That was a "high comp" arm jerker 372 that waxed your 440 Just messin with ya. I'd love to run my new 440 against you new. The popup in it really brought it to life.


 
Oh boy....here we go.... 

Mine was stock......


----------



## blsnelling

wigglesworth said:


> Oh boy....here we go....
> 
> Mine was stock......


 
 Nuttin' better than trash talkin' amongst friends!


----------



## FATGUY

blsnelling said:


> I would like to see us put a little peer pressure on my good friend Andyshine77. He's more than capable of building a good runner. He has the saw. All he'd need is another stock topend to start with. Pile it on guys


 
:agree2:


----------



## barneyrb

Chris J. said:


> It may be redundant, but I think the above statement is worth quoting to help clarify some things.


 
So the 2171 is in now? If that's the case I'll get busy with mine...count me in


----------



## blsnelling

I may have to back out. It's taking all my time just to keep up with this thread:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawGarage

wigglesworth said:


> I personally dont like em. Its not uncommon to see worn out jalopy's with 150 ish wax the behinds of them "high comp" arm jerkers. Compression is a good thing, to a point....


 
???

compression is where the power comes in. Plain and simple. (as long as you have the AIR, and flow to compress. 

this is why dragsters run 14:1+ and basically the increase in static compression with forced induction.

Run 2 saws side-by side, same mods. one with 150 psi, one with 180... see what happens.

with ONLY 150 psi you can EASILY run 85-87 octane... 93 is just making less power (burns slower...)

now with 200 psi and 93, it all makes sense.


----------



## wigglesworth

SawGarage said:


> ???
> 
> compression is where the power comes in. Plain and simple. (as long as you have the AIR, and flow to compress.
> 
> with ONLY 150 psi you can EASILY run 85-87 octane... 93 is just making less power (burns slower...)
> 
> now with 200 psi and 93, it all makes sense.



If the ports dont flow, and flow correctly, all the comp in the world dont mean squat.


----------



## Chris J.

barneyrb said:


> So the 2171 is in now? If that's the case I'll get busy with mine...count me in


 
If I'm understanding Terry's post correctly, yes for 2171s, as long as the saw meets the same requirements established for the 372XP. He has also offered to mod my CS2171 and include it at the Build Off GTG, so again my understanding is yes for 2171s.

I'm now going to shut-up, and watch how this develops. Besides, I have saw that needs to be checked over & cleaned.


----------



## tlandrum

SawGarage said:


> Am I the *ONLY* one that finds it ODD that GUYS that KNOW how to build a saw, are sending it off to others?? :dunno: :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Terry, why would you send a saw to Jasha, and then, in turn build a saw for BCC?? I'm assuming your getting the Sling'r'd saw back?
> 
> I'd enter, but I wouldn't be competitive without the option/access to a lathe.  So, there it is.
> 
> J


 
jay, i sent tree slinger a saw becouse he volunteered a free port job so that he could participate in the build off and as brad said just to see how others get it done. to me it shows confidence in our comrad builders to let them do our personal saw when we are plenty capable of doing the job ourself. the saw that blowncrewcab is entering is one that i sold him before this build off come about. so its been a proven work saw for many months now and guess what ,,,,it dont have no stinkin pop up. and everyone that had it in there hands at my last gtg loved it. it was the fastest and strongest 70cc class saw there. i build them however you want it, milled or not. i can get a stronger saw with it milled but it does shorten longevity in my opinion and is not a easy rebuild for the owner should they fry it. and yes im getting the slingr saw back as will every one that sends in a saw for the buildoff. if you want to participate get that cylinder and piston boxed up and tell me exactly how much you want each milled and ill do you a solid and whip it out for you. problem solved. you know that you want in on this party. so there it is. 


and imjust puttin this out there ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im gonna kick all yalls hind end so bring it


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> and imjust puttin this out there ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im gonna kick all yalls hind end so bring it


 
:msp_biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dh1984

and imjust puttin this out there ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im gonna kick all yalls hind end so bring it[/QUOTE]

ok whos got a saw that they will let me barrow? and who will port it for me i'm goin to show tlandrum2002 what this Union County Hill Billy can do LOL


----------



## SawGarage

wigglesworth said:


> If the ports dont flow, and flow correctly, all the comp in the world dont mean squat.



YES! which is WHY I said, 'if you have the air AND flow to compress...' MEANING all things being equal...




tlandrum2002 said:


> jay, i sent tree slinger a saw becouse he volunteered a free port job so that he could participate in the build off and as brad said just to see how others get it done. to me it shows confidence in our comrad builders to let them do our personal saw when we are plenty capable of doing the job ourself. the saw that blowncrewcab is entering is one that i sold him before this build off come about. so its been a proven work saw for many months now and guess what ,,,,it dont have no stinkin pop up. and everyone that had it in there hands at my last gtg loved it. it was the fastest and strongest 70cc class saw there. i build them however you want it, milled or not. i can get a stronger saw with it milled but it does shorten longevity in my opinion and is not a easy rebuild for the owner should they fry it. and yes im getting the slingr saw back as will every one that sends in a saw for the buildoff. if you want to participate get that cylinder and piston boxed up and tell me exactly how much you want each milled and ill do you a solid and whip it out for you. problem solved. you know that you want in on this party. so there it is.
> 
> 
> and imjust puttin this out there ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im gonna kick all yalls hind end so bring it



WELL then...

I can understand that, BUT I'm thinking it would give OTHERS more of an opportunity that DON'T HAVE the option of porting, an opportunity to run/own a ported saw...that's all..

Just seemed sideways to have a builder BUILD a saw for another BUILDER to run... i dunno, maybe i'm talking in circles 

I shall just have to sleep (drink) on that  what a great gesture... NOW, in order to keep trademarks secret, maybe I can send the jug to one lathe, and the slug to another! :tongue2:





dh1984 said:


> ok whos got a saw that they will let me barrow? and who will port it for me i'm goin to show tlandrum2002 what this Union County Hill Billy can do LOL


 
:msp_rolleyes::msp_blink:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Terry, If we end up pitching in and you get the chains, what gauge will they be?


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> list of whos building so far
> 
> tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> blsnelling building for jacob j
> treeslinger building for tlandrum2002
> simonizer building for river rat 2
> komatsuvarna
> blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> blood on the ice
> 
> *come on guys, theres got to be more of you grinding on saws.*


 
Yea we need more saws, Im the only newbie on the list! Im gonna get my azz smoked!:msp_scared:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

komatsuvarna said:


> Yea we need more saws, Im the only newbie on the list! Im gonna get my azz smoked!:msp_scared:


 
Don't worry, I've only ported a couple saws myself.


----------



## tlandrum

chains will be 3/8 050 84dl


----------



## Simonizer

komatsuvarna said:


> Yea we need more saws, Im the only newbie on the list! Im gonna get my azz smoked!:msp_scared:


Don't worry my young friend, you will have plenty of company. Luckily all good guys. Sure wish I could be there to run them all.Cheers.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm in. Got me a very lightly used one today.


----------



## dh1984

if i can find a saw and get some one to port it for me i'll be a newbie too and i'll be on the list with you to get my azz smoked too LOL


----------



## Simonizer

mdavlee said:


> I'm in. Got me a very lightly used one today.


Your bar is upside-down though. You either have to start it backwards or cut in Australia where it will be right -side up. Cheers.


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> Yea we need more saws, Im the only newbie on the list! Im gonna get my azz smoked!:msp_scared:


 
So It'll be a fun whoopin'. You never know, you might stumble on the perfect recipe and take the crown. Good on ya for trying.


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> I'm in. Got me a very lightly used one today.


 
That thing's cherry


----------



## mdavlee

blsnelling said:


> That thing's cherry


 
It really is. The guy said 8 tanks through it. He bought an xpw and wanted to sell this one. I doubt it's even broke in yet.


----------



## cowroy

If someone wants to show what they are made of but don't have a saw....I have a lightly used 371xp that I would gladly donate for the port work. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## gink595

mdavlee said:


> I'm in. Got me a very lightly used one today.


 
Nice looking saw


----------



## AUSSIE1

cowroy said:


> If someone wants to show what they are made of but don't have a saw....I have a lightly used 371xp that I would gladly donate for the port work. :msp_thumbup:


 
One ring piston...........advantage already!


----------



## tlandrum

i sold him that saw and hes not kidding about lightly used.. the owner of it must have only used it for storm clean up duty.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

I would'nt dare take on another mans saw, having never did any porting. That said, I'm looking to buy a good 372 or 2171 so I can try my hand. I have access to a machine shop so thats no prob. 

I know I can do it, just never have got around to getting into it. If I can find one, and can afford it, I'm in.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I've got a saw lined up, game on.


----------



## tlandrum

list of whos building so far

tlandrum2002 building for chris j
blsnelling building for jacob j
treeslinger building for tlandrum2002 
simonizer building for river rat 2
komatsuvarna 
blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
blood on the ice
barnyrb
mdavlee


come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws


----------



## dh1984

cowroy said:


> If someone wants to show what they are made of but don't have a saw....I have a lightly used 371xp that I would gladly donate for the port work. :msp_thumbup:


 
pm sent Cowroy i'll get r done but i might have to find someone that will port it for me tho


----------



## tlandrum

i believe cowroy has a deal in the works already


----------



## komatsuvarna

dh1984 said:


> pm sent Cowroy i'll get r done but i might have to find someone that will port it for me tho


 
If you cant port it, how are you gonna get r done? Were not running the saws ourselves for the test. :msp_smile:


----------



## tlandrum

jd (grandpatractor) is going to be the saw man for this gig. he knows how to run a saw and i trust his ability to be fair 110%. i want to make all the saws available for members to run after they have been tested and documented. what i would like to do is have everyone that runs the saws vote on there favorite without knowing who built it. maybe we can come up with something for the favorite saws builder. any one have suggestions


----------



## indiansprings

You need to get one of the carver's busy and carve out a traveling trophy, that you pass around year to year, that is if the owner of the fastest saw changes.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> jd (grandpatractor) is going to be the saw man for this gig. he knows how to run a saw and i trust his ability to be fair 110%. i want to make all the saws available for members to run after they have been tested and documented. what i would like to do is have everyone that runs the saws vote on there favorite without knowing who built it. maybe we can come up with something for the favorite saws builder. any one have suggestions


 
How about one of those new MS440s, lol. JK


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> jd (grandpatractor) is going to be the saw man for this gig. he knows how to run a saw and i trust his ability to be fair 110%.


 
That'll be good. I know most of us(but not all) sucked at the square cants, *including myself*. LOL Its to easy to get in a hurry and try to push to win,,,, especially when you got your own saw in your hands.


----------



## tlandrum

indiansprings said:


> You need to get one of the carver's busy and carve out a traveling trophy, that you pass around year to year, that is if the owner of the fastest saw changes.


 
thats a helluva good idea i have a local as guy here thats a carver and might just do that. im going to send him a pm now


----------



## timistall

tlandrum2002 said:


> list of whos building so far
> 
> tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> blsnelling building for jacob j
> treeslinger building for tlandrum2002
> simonizer building for river rat 2
> komatsuvarna
> blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> blood on the ice
> barnyrb
> mdavlee
> 
> 
> come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws



rule #8 has me out


----------



## komatsuvarna

timistall said:


> rule #8 has me out


 
That should be an easy fix!


----------



## tlandrum

if you need a screen i have plenty. when i cut on forestry department overseen land i have to use them so when i build a work saw they are built to use the screen,no biggee to put in


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah square cants is a little harder than round wood just cutting down. I did better with other peoples saws than I did my own.


----------



## timistall

tlandrum2002 said:


> if you need a screen i have plenty. when i cut on forestry department overseen land i have to use them so when i build a work saw they are built to use the screen,no biggee to put in



the 288 deflector is welded on


----------



## tlandrum

you cann take a screen and slide it in the hole leaving it sticking out enough to put a screw in it. easy peasy


----------



## tlandrum

heck if you really want in i will put my muffler on it to run it in the build off.


----------



## dh1984

komatsuvarna said:


> If you cant port it, how are you gonna get r done? Were not running the saws ourselves for the test. :msp_smile:


 
oh i c well i can always come and watch then and see what i can hep with and see what all i can run in some wood LOL


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> I would like to see us put a little peer pressure on my good friend Andyshine77. He's more than capable of building a good runner. He has the saw. All he'd need is another stock topend to start with. Pile it on guys


 
Well sir if you still have that old top end laying around, I'd be happy to do some grinding and pop it on my 372.:msp_smile:


----------



## tlandrum

i guess that means you brad and nik can carpool your way down to the build off/gtg


----------



## Andyshine77

tlandrum2002 said:


> i guess that means you brad and nik can carpool your way down to the build off/gtg


 
Maybe.


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> Well sir if you still have that old top end laying around, I'd be happy to do some grinding and pop it on my 372.:msp_smile:


See, that wasn't so hard was it. I may regret this when you beat me, lol.



tlandrum2002 said:


> i guess that means you brad and nik can carpool your way down to the build off/gtg


 I'm working on them already


----------



## grandpatractor

dh1984 said:


> oh i c well i can always come and watch then and see what i can hep with and see what all i can run in some wood LOL


 
I'll bring my 7900 down for you to play with!


----------



## tlandrum

jd ,steal heavy's 660 and bring it again. its an impressive saw


----------



## dh1984

that will work i'm goin to bring a remington and my little poulan 295 down and if i blow the motor on my 295 i got a spare setting here waiting lol i could send it off and have it ported LOL and then bring it but then it would be to much of a saw then to play with lol


----------



## 8433jeff

I'll vouch for JD's ability to run a saw. At 3 cuts, he'll have the feel of it.
He will need pie, and if Mikey comes along, you'll need more.
Somebody get Wendell's saw from him, that's a Jred 2171.


----------



## blsnelling

If I get to come, I'll try to bring my 066BB, MS440/460, MS261, and 346XP. That's basically my worksaws. I might squeeze in the 084 if there's room.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> See, that wasn't so hard was it. I may regret this when you beat me, lol.



Yeah right.:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

andy i said new chains,would it be my falt if brads was installed backwards


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> andy i said new chains,would it be my falt if brads was installed backwards


 
Just cut from the bottom of the log:msp_ohmy:


----------



## grandpatractor

tlandrum2002 said:


> jd ,steal heavy's 660 and bring it again. its an impressive saw


I'll see what I can do. He has that top end on his 064 now.



8433jeff said:


> I'll vouch for JD's ability to run a saw. At 3 cuts, he'll have the feel of it.
> He will need pie, and if Mikey comes along, you'll need more.
> Somebody get Wendell's saw from him, that's a Jred 2171.


Mikey is staying home. I will have my youngest daughter with though. She doesn't eat or talk as much as he does.:msp_wink:

We should be getting together with wendell at the Iowa GTG and maybe he will let me bring it on down. Or maybe he will show up?
He is kind of a GTG hoe like myself!:jester:


----------



## tlandrum

list of whos building so far

tlandrum2002 building for chris j
blsnelling building for jacob j
treeslinger building for tlandrum2002 
simonizer building for river rat 2
komatsuvarna 
blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
blood on the ice
barnyrb
mdavlee
andyshine77

come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws


----------



## dh1984

what kind of grinder do you all use to port these saws? i can't find anything that might work to try my hand at porting.so fellow saw porters can you give me some tips on what kind of tools i need to start porting?


----------



## nmurph

BS is building one for me to send.


----------



## tlandrum

do a serach for threads on the subject. there are many of them.


----------



## tlandrum

nmurph said:


> BS is building one for me to send.


 
who is bs?


----------



## dh1984

oh ok i think i was looking in the wrong place for it i'll try it again thanks Terry i'll see what i can find


----------



## blsnelling

dh1984 said:


> what kind of grinder do you all use to port these saws? i can't find anything that might work to try my hand at porting.so fellow saw porters can you give me some tips on what kind of tools i need to start porting?


 
Best reserved for another thread.


----------



## atvguns

tlandrum2002 said:


> who is bs?


 
you know BULL SH** :hmm3grin2orange:

just subscribing never mind me


----------



## tlandrum

tlandrum2002 building for chris j
blsnelling building for jacob j
treeslinger building for tlandrum2002 
simonizer building for river rat 2
komatsuvarna 
blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
blood on the ice
barnyrb
mdavlee
andyshine77
blsnelling building for nmurph

come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws


----------



## indiansprings

Terry, we'll do our best to get that 460 down to the gtg, even though it can't compete, it can show folks what torque is compared to those orange poulans you guys are whittling on.lol 

You might as well get people prepared for next year and have the base saw be the MS440.


----------



## dh1984

well i'll think i'll pass on trying my hand at porting because they is a lot of math in to it and i'm not to strong in the math part.and i'll leave it up to the pros that has done it for a while


----------



## mdavlee

JD you need to get wendell down here with that 2171. I would like to run it again.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## grandpatractor

mdavlee said:


> JD you need to get wendell down here with that 2171. I would like to run it again.:msp_biggrin:


 
We have to twist his arm a little. That would be a good saw to get in this deal. It is a strong runner.


----------



## mdavlee

I hope I can get the one I've got now close or even with that one. It turned out real good. He would really enjoy the trip and meeting all the people.


----------



## ScottWojo

To the folks who will be building, Why not post the build with photos and show your work?

You could each make your own thread and educate all of us who know nothing about building a saw.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

ScottWojo said:


> To the folks who will be building, Why not post the build with photos and show your work?
> 
> You could each make your own thread and educate all of us who know nothing about building a saw.



I plan on doing this once I have the saw in my grubby hands.


----------



## indiansprings

There are many "how to" threads and info on porting. Porting is some of these guys stock and trade. To be fair I wouldn't expect a person to train competition for free. Most tuition is not for free. 
IMHO I would't expect any builder to show his work on these saws, especially when they more than likely be sending some of their best work. 
Terry has already said "no looking under the hoods" except to verify displacement on the top three saws and it looks like that will be done by removing only the muffler and spark plug.

If a builder wants to give his secrets or trade knowledge away for free as it's his business, but if I built saws for money there is no way I would do it. There is enough material out there for people to get started already.


----------



## parrisw

ScottWojo said:


> To the folks who will be building, Why not post the build with photos and show your work?
> 
> You could each make your own thread and educate all of us who know nothing about building a saw.


 
There are many threads around with just that. I've done a thread for almost every saw I've done, but I'm no professional or anything.


----------



## Gypo Logger

parrisw said:


> Hey John what did you have to do to get your old name back?:msp_ohmy: LOL is Yukon-Sawman dead?


 
They banned me as Yukonsawman for too many infractions. Treeco gave me 7 warnings and Trimmmed gave me 12, while Darin only gave me 5, so they just gave me back Gypo Logger with one final warning to behave myself.
John


----------



## homelitejim

indiansprings said:


> There are many "how to" threads and info on porting. Porting is some of these guys stock and trade. To be fair I wouldn't expect a person to train competition for free. Most tuition is not for free.
> IMHO I would't expect any builder to show his work on these saws, especially when they more than likely be sending some of their best work.
> Terry has already said "no looking under the hoods" except to verify displacement on the top three saws and it looks like that will be done by removing only the muffler and spark plug.
> 
> If a builder wants to give his secrets or trade knowledge away for free as it's his business, but if I built saws for money there is no way I would do it. There is enough material out there for people to get started already.


 
I will never port any of my saws, but I enjoy watching artists performing their magic. Good thing someone showed me how to properly fell a tree before I went out and killed myself. They didn't even charge me for the important information they gave me and I have passed this knowledge down for free as well. I hope you guys post your work, it makes this more exciting and will be fun to see how they perform against each other knowing what kind of work went into them. I hope you all do well and think things are going to be so close you will have to resort to the replay booth to see who wins, better bring a good camera with some HD.


----------



## MacLaren

Ok men, I looked at the calendar, talked with the wife and Im good to go. Ill be entering my 2171. Thanks fellas.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

tlandrum2002 said:


> jd ,steal heavy's 660 and bring it again. its an impressive saw


 
I put that top end with a 288 husky piston on a real pretty 064 goes even better but still cant touch Tree Monkey's 064 for flat out power.

YouTube - ‪One fast treemonkey......‬&rlm;


----------



## Anthony_Va.

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I put that top end with a 288 husky piston on a real pretty 064 goes even better but still cant touch Tree Monkey's 064 for flat out power.
> 
> YouTube - ‪One fast treemonkey......‬&rlm;


 
WHoa now! Thats one mean saw! What kind of wood is that, butter? :hmm3grin2orange: That was AWESOME!!


----------



## AUSSIE1

indiansprings said:


> There are many "how to" threads and info on porting. Porting is some of these guys stock and trade. To be fair I wouldn't expect a person to train competition for free. Most tuition is not for free.
> IMHO I would't expect any builder to show his work on these saws, especially when they more than likely be sending some of their best work.
> Terry has already said "no looking under the hoods" except to verify displacement on the top three saws and it looks like that will be done by removing only the muffler and spark plug.
> 
> If a builder wants to give his secrets or trade knowledge away for free as it's his business, but if I built saws for money there is no way I would do it. There is enough material out there for people to get started already.


 
And why is there threads on porting? Because people share.

The secret squirrel thing can get taken too far at times.

No's and earth shattering idea's don't have to be shared if it means that much to whoever.

It makes for interesting reading as shown by another forum when running threads on saw builds for a forum shoot out


----------



## Metals406

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I put that top end with a 288 husky piston on a real pretty 064 goes even better but still cant touch Tree Monkey's 064 for flat out power.
> 
> YouTube - ‪One fast treemonkey......‬&rlm;


 
Who built that saw in the video? Type of wood? :msp_w00t:


----------



## wigglesworth

Well guys, count me in. I haven't seen the saw yet, but it supposedly has a good top and bottom end, just needs most of the covers. Ill know more when it get's here. Im looking forward to it. I talked to the wife, and I might even deliver it in person.


----------



## mdavlee

I don't know if I'll get to make it but the saw will get there one way or another.


----------



## tlandrum

tlandrum2002 building for chris j
blsnelling building for jacob j
treeslinger building for tlandrum2002 
simonizer building for river rat 2
komatsuvarna 
blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
blood on the ice
barnyrb
mdavlee
andyshine77
blsnelling building for nmurph
wiggleworth
hillbilly22 built by eric copsey

come on guys theres got to be more of you grinding on saws


----------



## barneyrb

I broke mine down today and it may make it after all. Gonna put bearings and seals to start off with.


----------



## tlandrum

i think there are a lot of saws being torn down and being gone over this weekend


----------



## rod.s

Hey Hillbilly 22, just curious as to what mods if any you have done to that 2171. I have a stock 2171 that already runs pretty good as is. Good luck with your saw and I will be looking forward to hear how it turns out.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah I've got numbers on mine but don't want to get too crazy before the popup is in. I'll try to get some pictures of the cylinder later tonight. I might even put a video up of it stock.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

ok got guys my saw done. Is it ok that it's only 65cc's? I just need to put the screen back over the muffler opening & retune the carb for cutting firewood. 
[video=youtube;BDDwe6eREss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDDwe6eREss[/video]

:hmm3grin2orange: just kidding.


----------



## tlandrum

hillbilly22's saw has already been ported by eric copsey afew months ago


----------



## MacLaren

rod.s said:


> Hey Hillbilly 22, just curious as to what mods if any you have done to that 2171. I have a stock 2171 that already runs pretty good as is. Good luck with your saw and I will be looking forward to hear how it turns out.


 
I havent done any mods to it. Eric Copsey built it for me.


----------



## mdavlee

BloodOnTheIce said:


> ok got guys my saw done. Is it ok that it's only 65cc's? I just need to put the screen back over the muffler opening & retune the carb for cutting firewood.
> [video=youtube;BDDwe6eREss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDDwe6eREss[/video]
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: just kidding.


 
I think you might have a ringer there.


----------



## ptjeep

mdavlee said:


> I don't know if I'll get to make it but the saw will get there one way or another.


 
If nobody near you is going, i can meet you somewhere and take it with me.


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> JD you need to get wendell down here with that 2171. I would like to run it again.:msp_biggrin:


 


grandpatractor said:


> We have to twist his arm a little. That would be a good saw to get in this deal. It is a strong runner.



Well, now that is a possibility. JD, you taking the scooter or would you have room for one more?

So, I'll toss my 2171 into the ring, work done by mdavlee.



Metals406 said:


> Who built that saw in the video? Type of wood? :msp_w00t:


 
TreeMonkey did the saw and that is him running it. As I recall it was oak but I could be wrong. It is the most impressive saw I have ever seen although my 7901 _almost_ kept up with it.


----------



## Metals406

wendell said:


> Well, now that is a possibility. JD, you taking the scooter or would you have room for one more?
> 
> So, I'll toss my 2171 into the ring, work done by mdavlee.
> 
> 
> 
> TreeMonkey did the saw and that is him running it. As I recall it was oak but I could be wrong. It is the most impressive saw I have ever seen although my 7901 _almost_ kept up with it.


 
Does he call that saw a worksaw, or was it built for cutting cookies?


----------



## dh1984

BloodOnTheIce said:


> ok got guys my saw done. Is it ok that it's only 65cc's? I just need to put the screen back over the muffler opening & retune the carb for cutting firewood.
> [video=youtube;BDDwe6eREss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDDwe6eREss[/video]
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: just kidding.


 


mdavlee said:


> I think you might have a ringer there.


 
looks like a good saw it might win this contest but i don't know it kinda early yet to know for sure LOL


----------



## SawGarage

I have a jonservarna 3171 if someone is DYING to grind on a cyl.... 

It would win the ugliest saw contest, that i'm pretty darn sure of! 

If anyone is needing parts, shoot me a PM. I should have a spare cyl somewhere, as well..

J


----------



## bcorradi

I'll talk to a very formidable builder in TN that stopped porting saws a while back, but his dad still does I think. I'll see if he will toss a saw into the mix.


----------



## mdavlee

Terry if you're going to make 5 cuts with every saw you might need a 50 ft log to cut on. I think there's going to be plenty of saws there for a turnout.


----------



## tlandrum

yes i was thinking jd was going to have to cut thin cookies to get it all done in 1 log. when i know just exactly how many saws are going to be in the mix i will allow about 10 inches of cut per saw and figure how long it needs to be i may have to get more than 1. i had also thought about tieing 4 10 x 10 hardwood cant together so that every saw was cutting exactly the same size wood


----------



## mdavlee

That might be the best thing to make cuts on a couple logs.


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> i had also thought about tieing 4 10 x 10 hardwood cant together so that every saw was cutting exactly the same size wood


 
I thought about that too. It could be hard to find a log thats the same size long enough enough for all the saws., or 2 thats the same size.


----------



## indiansprings

It would be a lot of work, but I assume you've got some saw mill friends being in the business your in. Take down four or five big logs and have them squared up to the same dimension. Cut one cookie or two off each log and average the times. Just think of giant railroad ties ten or twelve feet long.lol


----------



## wendell

Metals406 said:


> Does he call that saw a worksaw, or was it built for cutting cookies?


 
That is a work saw that he uses every day.


----------



## mdavlee

That is one fast 064/066 in that video. We're getting quite a few saws in this now. We might have 20 before the gtg is here.


----------



## MacLaren

It's all good...........:cool3:


----------



## mdavlee

With wendell we have 14 in now?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I was hoping to make it down to meet some of you guys but I just got a my daughter's fastpitch schedule and she has a tournament that weekend and this is her fist year pitching so I'd better not miss it. I know there will be ALOT of video, BTW Terry, somebody just dropped off 2 new Kunz Woodworking Stihl hats last night.:monkey:


----------



## edisto

Different game, and a bad idea given that wood is already going to be a limiting factor, but it just occurred to me you could have a 'filing' contest too.

You already have picked a standard chain, so people could bring or send one they have sharpened, and run it on the fastest saw (or on their saw to see the improvement).

I know...too much going on already, so no sense complicating things. It was just on my mind because I've been doing a lot of cutting this weekend, and it never ceases to amaze me how much of a difference a little touch up makes.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Maybe the 4-5 Top Performers can move on to a 2nd log of their own to settle things.


----------



## fishercat

*when is this gig?*

I never have time to mod my personnal saws because I need them for work so they're all stock. I'd still like to meet you guys and watch.

Keep me posted via 865-206-8482

Thanks,Steve


----------



## tlandrum

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I was hoping to make it down to meet some of you guys but I just got a my daughter's fastpitch schedule and she has a tournament that weekend and this is her fist year pitching so I'd better not miss it. I know there will be ALOT of video, BTW Terry, somebody just dropped off 2 new Kunz Woodworking Stihl hats last night.:monkey:


 
thats a good thing mine is about so dirty you cant read the name any more, and it may have an odor all of its own lol


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building for jacob j
3 treeslinger building for tlandrum2002 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna 
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice
8 barnyrb
9 mdavlee
10 andyshine77
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wiggleworth
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee


----------



## ChipMonger

Terry-

This looks like its going to be a blast...Im out though...My 372 X-Torq...AKA The Mutant lol...does not fit the rules. I hope this all will all be taped and put up on youtube.

Good Luck everyone!

Paul


----------



## tlandrum

hmmm........is that a full circle single ring oem husky 371xp piston that i see coming to a mailbox near me in the very near future. yes yes yes that is a full circle piston headed toward my mailbox. what ever should i use it for:msp_confused:


----------



## blsnelling

firefighter33 said:


> Last time and i'll leave u fellas alone! Looking to trade these and maybe a little more for a 372:bang:


 
Best done in another thread.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

blsnelling said:


> Best done in another thread.


 
I think he was mostly focusing them here to get a 372 to get in on the shindig.


----------



## firefighter33

Blowncrewcab said:


> I think he was mostly focusing them here to get a 372 to get in on the shindig.


 
Yes Sir Thank u. Thought this would be the spot everyones looking:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ScottWojo

firefighter33 said:


> Yes Sir Thank u. Thought this would be the spot everyones looking:msp_biggrin:



Yeah, And Don't try and sell any mint 261's in the middle of someones thread either. :spam:


----------



## subhunter

*Put my name in the hat also*

I am going to use my 372 and use a donor P/C. I may have to have some help though!


----------



## wigglesworth

Ok guys, im having trouble finding parts. It is spelled Hankslrvania right? 

Oh, and you guys are in trouble, my box of a dozen horse hoof rasps from Gypo will be here today. WOO HOO....time to let the chips fly!!!!


----------



## Chris J.

I'm wanting to send a fresh bar & sprocket with the 2171 that's going to Terry (tlandrum2002). What are the specs for the bar other than 24"? If they've been posted & I overlooked them I apologize.

The one I have is marked 2171-245084 with a 3/8 sprocket tip, the sprocket rim 3/8-7.

The list has grown some since I last checked .


----------



## mdavlee

subhunter said:


> I am going to use my 372 and use a donor P/C. I may have to have some help though!


 
Good to see more people getting in this.

The bar should be 3/8s .050". I might have one by the time the gtg is too.


----------



## SawGarage

mdavlee said:


> Good to see more people getting in this.
> 
> The bar should be 3/8s .050". I might have one by the time the gtg is too.


 
that's too bad. I have a NIB 24" Husky bar that's .058"...

I don't think I have a 050 bar.


----------



## nmurph

I though Terry was going to supply the B/C to put everything on equal footing.


----------



## caleath

blsnelling said:


> Best done in another thread.


 
Look out CSI is on the case.


----------



## mdavlee

nmurph said:


> I though Terry was going to supply the B/C to put everything on equal footing.


 
He is going to pick up all the chains at the same place at the same time. Whoever sends a saw is going to pay for the chain. It might be easier and quicker that whoever has 24" bars to send them so the chains can be put on and the same bar won't be used on every saw. I'm sure with 15 or more saws it will slow things down swapping bars every time.


----------



## nmurph

I was thinking he would have a couple of bars to swap out. I don't know how to make a bar faster, but with a bunch of motorheads, don't put it past someone to figure out a way!!


----------



## Chris J.

nmurph said:


> I though Terry was going to supply the B/C to put everything on equal footing.




Terry is going provide a new chain (for a very good price) for each saw competeing in the Build Off. He is going to have *one* new bar that will be used on each saw during the timed cuts saw. After the testing, when everyone will have a chance to run the saws, each saw will use the bar that was originally sent with the saw

If I have any of this wrong, someone will correct me .

Thanks for the bar info!


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I Have a brand new 24" 3/8 .050 Husky Bar I'll be bringing (it's on my saw)


----------



## mdavlee

I was going to check at the local co op for a pro top they had there last time I was in a 24" husky mount. That is one size I don't have in bars right now.


----------



## tlandrum

we can use the new bar i will have for the timed cuts but after that youll need your own 24" bar for the saw to be run with the rest of the day. if your bar is in really nice shape i see no reason it cant be used for the timed cut,i just did not want to be using a ragged out tweeked bar that binds in the cut for testing.


----------



## Showme

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> 2 blsnelling building for jacob j
> 3 treeslinger building for tlandrum2002
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 7 blood on the ice
> 8 barnyrb
> 9 mdavlee
> 10 andyshine77
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wiggleworth
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee


 
It looks like to me we're missing Timberwolf on this list. A saw from him would certainly be welcomed by this spectator.opcorn:


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building for jacob j
3 treeslinger building for tlandrum2002 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna 
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice
8 barnyrb
9 mdavlee
10 andyshine77
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wiggleworth
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter


----------



## tlandrum

ifn timberwolf wants to put one in hell ill buy another 372 and send it to him just to be able to get to run one of his saws


----------



## Showme

tlandrum2002 said:


> ifn timberwolf wants to put one in hell ill buy another 372 and send it to him just to be able to get to run one of his saws


 
Well save your money because I'm already setting here with a new one that he could do! I forgot to add that you could run it since I can't be there.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

nmurph said:


> I don't know how to make a bar faster, but with a bunch of motorheads, don't put it past someone to figure out a way!!



Anything you can do to reduce drag and friction will increase speed. :msp_wink: I've got bars with 3-5 hours of work on them to make them faster.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

I'll have a couple of T-wolf saws to run by the time this GTg gets going. It won't be a 372 though. It will be a 361 and probably a 660.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> ifn timberwolf wants to put one in hell ill buy another 372 and send it to him just to be able to get to run one of his saws


 
Naa that's ok. I have one I'll send him.


----------



## mdavlee

Parris you going to send one down too?oke:


----------



## parrisw

mdavlee said:


> Parris you going to send one down too?oke:


 
I wish I could but don't think I have time. I just promised a friend that's a faller I'd do his 372, in the next two weeks, and got another deal, that I got to do a saw as well, and my boat to work on, and family and and. Hmm, well, you get the picture, then there is shipping back and fourth, which would be a $100. Hopefully there is another one maybe later in the summer, and I'll save this stock jug I got to do one.


----------



## barneyrb

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> 2 blsnelling building for jacob j
> 3 treeslinger building for tlandrum2002
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 7 blood on the ice
> 8 barnyrb
> 9 mdavlee
> 10 andyshine77
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wiggleworth
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter


 
I realize I don't stand a chance in this race, but could we at least spell my name right for the last place trophy? Barneyrb......


----------



## edisto

nmurph said:


> I was thinking he would have a couple of bars to swap out. I don't know how to make a bar faster, but with a bunch of motorheads, don't put it past someone to figure out a way!!


----------



## komatsuvarna

barneyrb said:


> I realize I don't stand a chance in this race, but could we at least spell my name right for the last place trophy? Barneyrb......


 
I was planning on taking that trophy!


----------



## edisto

barneyrb said:


> I realize I don't stand a chance in this race, but could we at least spell my name right for the last place trophy? Barneyrb......


 
Vowel movements happen.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

What's the fuel again 92 octane? What mix ratio is it going to be ?
Can we get Klotz original techniplate at 40:1? I'll throw in money for a quart of it.


----------



## tlandrum

it will be 92 octane non ethanol fuel with synthetic stihl ultra at
50:1. something that most anyone can easily get and be likely to use.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

edisto said:


>


 
Now every Bar on AS will have that Mod Mine kinda get like that Naturaly.


----------



## nmurph

edisto said:


>


 
I knew it!!!!


----------



## blsnelling

50:1 in a ported saw? I recommend no less than 40:1.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

ChainsawFixer said:


> hi how do this GTG work ? i never been to one before and i was wondering how does it work.can someone exsplain on how it works


 
Well, just hop in your vehicle, get your directions out, and show up.

Just a bunch of sawheads getting together and running saws. Nothing complex about it. Just good ole boys getting away and having fun.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

blsnelling said:


> 50:1 in a ported saw? I recommend no less than 40:1.


 
I agree. 40:1 in a modded saw for me anyways. JMO.

I have all the non-eth fuel I need about 5 minutes away. Big sign in the front of the store says "100% pure gas". :msp_w00t:

Y'all need some, come on by. Rouse's in Chilhowie Va.

I got lazy and went to the store across the road for fuel just once, ended up with a carb rebuild in my 660. I hope they keep the pure gas there forever.


----------



## Chris J.

ChainsawFixer said:


> hi how do this GTG work ? i never been to one before and i was wondering how does it work.can someone exsplain on how it works




As it gets closer Terry/tlandrum2002 will probably try to get a headcount. Try make it, you'll have a good time, meet some fine folks, & see/run some impressive chainsaws :msp_thumbup:.


----------



## blsnelling

Anthony_Va. said:


> I agree. 40:1 in a modded saw for me anyways. JMO.


 
I run 32:1, but am ok with 40:1. I nearly burnt up a new 346 I ported with 50:1. 32:1 and it was fine. I don't want to turn this into an oil thread, but I also don't care to run my saw on 50:1.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

blsnelling said:


> I run 32:1, but am ok with 40:1. I nearly burnt up a new 346 I ported with 50:1. 32:1 and it was fine. I don't want to turn this into an oil thread, but I also don't care to run my saw on 50:1.


 
Mine are only muff modded.  I just always run 40:1 for added safety in case I get too happy with the screwdriver.


----------



## little possum

ChainsawFixer said:


> ok i'll stay tuned on here to find what all i need to bring i just got a little poulan 295 but it runs true. but i will bring atleast 4 or 5 big bags of chips tho


 Sounds like you got the hang of the GTG already!
Terry had a feast at the last GTG. 

Depending on how it goes, we may ride back up the mountain


----------



## tlandrum

i can mix 40:1 to keep you guys happy but ill bet i burn more 50:1synthetic in my ported saws in a years time than most of you will in a lifetime. my receipts show over 700 gallon of saw gas last year and it was a slow year. didnt hurt my ported saws. but i can run the 40:1 for the gtg


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> i can mix 40:1 to keep you guys happy but ill bet i burn more 50:1synthetic in my ported saws in a years time than most of you will in a lifetime. my receipts show over 700 gallon of saw gas last year and it was a slow year. didnt hurt my ported saws. but i can run the 40:1 for the gtg


 
You certainly have a lot more time behind a saw than I do. Just call it ignorance due to lack of experience. Thanks for obliging I just call it cheap insurance.


----------



## tlandrum

theres no waiting at my gtg's. theres always a saw needen to be run somewhere lol


----------



## Anthony_Va.

blsnelling said:


> You certainly have a lot more time behind a saw than I do. Just call it ignorance due to lack of experience. Thanks for obliging I just call it cheap insurance.


 
Yea, I call it insurance too I guess. I'm sure you have more experience than me also, but I know I have already ran more fuel through a saw so far in my life than you did last year also.  I did fell trees for 4 years. 40:1 is just preference, because I have been known to tune em a little lean from time to time. But you got me on ported saws, I've only ran one once or twice in my life.


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> You certainly have a lot more time behind a saw than I do. Just call it ignorance due to lack of experience. Thanks for obliging I just call it cheap insurance.


 
your right brad the 40:1 is cheap insurance but ive never had a failure from lack of oil at 50:1 on a work saw.and a saw turning out off site rpm is not what id call a work saw and i would run 5-6% when we get to a race saws rpm


----------



## tlandrum

if your not tuned correctly you can raoch a well oiled saw. either from lean or rich. lean will fry one quickly while rich is a slow painful death.. best to keep them tuned correctly and the saw will live a long happy live. on the other hand if you use cheapo crap oil 32:1 wont save it


----------



## tlandrum

i think ive mentioned on more than one occassion that if you under the influence at my gtg while saws are present than you will be made to leave. now after the saws are gone and the fun is over you can bet ill have a bud light on tap for myself. im not against drinking. im just against being stupid. and i call running a saw while drinking stupid and i dont care whos toes that steps on...


----------



## DSS

ChainsawFixer said:


> hey they ain't goin to be any drinking there are they if so i won't come because when i was in high school i had a girl friend killed by a drunk driver.and i get a ILL over that


 
Hows it going dh?


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think ive mentioned on more than one occassion that if you under the influence at my gtg while saws are present than you will be made to leave. now after the saws are gone and the fun is over you can bet ill have a bud light on tap for myself. im not against drinking. im just against being stupid. and i call running a saw while drinking stupid and i dont care whos toes that steps on...


 
Makes perfect sense to me. I don't even drink, but I have alot of friends that do and that don't bother me. But be damned if they're going to run my saws while drinking. Good rule! Maybe you should post that one with the rest of the rules.


----------



## tlandrum

daddy66 said:


> Hows it going dh?


 
i was just researching that same thought :msp_mad:


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> i was just researching that same thought :msp_mad:


 
Yea, now that you mention it. :bang: I thought we had gotten away from that.


----------



## DSS

ChainsawFixer said:


> this ain't dh1984 it's his cusen up in grainger county


 
OK then, sorry bout that.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

N/m


----------



## SawGarage

Showme said:


> It looks like to me we're missing Timberwolf on this list. A saw from him would certainly be welcomed by this spectator.opcorn:







blsnelling said:


> I run 32:1, but am ok with 40:1. I nearly burnt up a new 346 I ported with 50:1. 32:1 and it was fine. I don't want to turn this into an oil thread, but I also don't care to run my saw on 50:1.



I'm in the same camp as you, brad... if the fuel doesn't look 'pretty' enough for me, I get a bit scared... usually right at 40:1, and then sometimes a tad more. 



ChainsawFixer said:


> and i don't know what he has done this time but i don't even like him all that much and he's my own cusen


 
 poor Charles, he means well!!


----------



## Andyshine77

I run 32:1 as well, nothing wrong with keeping the bottom nice and wet with oil, especially when it comes to the 372. I have other reasons for running 32:1 but that's best for another thread. With that said I'm fine with 40:1 for the test.


----------



## tlandrum

ChainsawFixer said:


> yea he has his place he can fix anything they is with a gas engine on it.but he needs to grow up a lot but i haven't seen him in about 6 months but i get a e-mail from him every couple of weeks to tell me how he is doin and all


 
man this seems too funny, you know your asking for a loop of chain in the swap meet for the same saw that dh1984 has in his signature your also offering up for trade parts from the exact same saws that he just picked up. your grammer is the same as his ,your mispelled words are the same as his. your general deminer is the sam eyou claim to be a cousin but youd pass for his twin,, his i dentical alter ego twin. please dont clutter my thread. or should i say as's thread. i am going to go out on a shakey branch here and say what im thinking,i think you "are" dh1984 and after the crap he(you) pulled with the ebay deal and the utter fact that i feel you/he is not the type of liability i need on my property running a chainsaw, id rather you not be at my gtg period ,not even to watch. if im wrong about this than ill admit it but i stand firm in my decision until proven otherwise. so please bow out gracefully and dont make things worse for yourself or your COUSIN.


----------



## Mastermind

So now, these GTGs are they about chainsaws??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## edisto

From a scientific standpoint, I think it is important to point out that Tennessee is one of the few states in the US where you actually can be your own cousin.


----------



## nmurph

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think you "are" dh1984................id rather you not be at my gtg period ,not even to watch......


 
without a doubt..........and agree 1000%......


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Maybe someone can check the IP addresses. I bet theres a Ping Back.


----------



## Mastermind

edisto said:


> From a scientific standpoint, I think it is important to point out that Tennessee is one of the few states in the US where you actually can be your own cousin.


 
Now wait just a minute. We can not be our own cousin, not when we are our grandpa and brother.


----------



## nmurph

edisto said:


> From a scientific standpoint, I think it is important to point out that Tennessee is one of the few states in the US where you actually can be your own cousin.


 
South Carolina, Mississippi, and Alabama being the other 3!


----------



## Blowncrewcab

nmurph said:


> South Carolina, Mississippi, and Alabama being the other 3!



So it skips right over Georgia???


----------



## nmurph

Yes, it does sir, and it then loops up to Kin-tuckee.


----------



## little possum

I have decided on holding off on my 372 and porting it the day after the GTG using the winners formula 

And it skips NC too


----------



## edisto

mastermind7864 said:


> Now wait just a minute. We can not be our own cousin, not when we are our grandpa and brother.


 
It is possible. If you don't believe me, just ask uncle dad.


----------



## weimedog

I think it would fun to see a stock 372 XP (The XT variant) run with the group.

If TimberWolf needs a saw, I've got a very low hour 365 that could be used as a starting point. (He's the ONLY one I would make that offer too!)


----------



## Blowncrewcab

weimedog said:


> I think it would fun to see a stock 372 XP (The XT variant) run with the group.
> 
> If TimberWolf needs a saw, I've got a very low hour 365 that could be used as a starting point. (He's the ONLY one I would make that offer too!)


 
Good Idea having a stocker there for a baseline, that should make the top runners shine even more.


----------



## weimedog

I also think it would be informative to have a "sticky" track these saws after they enter real life to see which ones perform well and last over a normal service life...the winner at "cookie cutting" might be a hand grenade in the field! Then what good is the build concept? The real winner in my eyes is the one that is demonstrably faster in real wood and also lasts long enough for the owner to justify the expense!


----------



## 8433jeff

+1


----------



## weimedog

blsnelling said:


> 50:1 in a ported saw? I recommend no less than 40:1.


 
I'm absolutely with Brad on this. Going to 32:1 would minimize the risk to all these saws actually so I hope that's where this ends up.


----------



## MacLaren

I run 32:1 in mine. I would imagine most do? I would certainly like to have 32:1 ran in mine GTG day too.


----------



## mdavlee

I run 50:1 in some ported saws myself for a long time. I've just recently started running richer than that. I think the only thing is everybody will run different mix ratios and the tuning from their place to there might be off a little. 40:1 or 50:1 is fine with me either way. So far with the amount of saws it will take 3 gallons to fill them all up with the same fuel.


----------



## edisto

weimedog said:


> i'm absolutely with brad on this. Going to 32:1 would minimize the risk to all these saws actually so i hope that's where this ends up.









oil thread!


----------



## nmurph

50:1 is all I run and is fine in my saw.


----------



## blsnelling

ChainsawFixer said:


> ok i'll prove you wrong my name is jeffery bailey........


 
Save it for another thread. This has nothing to do with this thread and does not belong here.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Save it for another thread. This has nothing to do with this thread and does not belong here.


 
Too late Brad. He got banned.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Too late Brad. He got banned.


 
I just noticed that Now, back to your regular scheduled programming


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> man this seems too funny, you know your asking for a loop of chain in the swap meet for the same saw that dh1984 has in his signature your also offering up for trade parts from the exact same saws that he just picked up. your grammer is the same as his ,your mispelled words are the same as his. your general deminer is the sam eyou claim to be a cousin but youd pass for his twin,, his i dentical alter ego twin. please dont clutter my thread. or should i say as's thread. i am going to go out on a shakey branch here and say what im thinking,i think you "are" dh1984 and after the crap he(you) pulled with the ebay deal and the utter fact that i feel you/he is not the type of liability i need on my property running a chainsaw, id rather you not be at my gtg period ,not even to watch. if im wrong about this than ill admit it but i stand firm in my decision until proven otherwise. so please bow out gracefully and dont make things worse for yourself or your COUSIN.




:agree2:  I sure hope that dh1984 and "his cousin" are now permanantly banned. IIRC, the first banning was temporary.




mastermind7864 said:


> So now, these GTGs are they about chainsaws??? :hmm3grin2orange:




Sometimes .




edisto said:


> From a scientific standpoint, I think it is important to point out that Tennessee is one of the few states in the US where you actually can be your own cousin.




That happens a lot in East Texas :msp_sneaky:, and all over Oklahoma :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:........:msp_lol:.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

My saw should be here this weekend.


----------



## wendell

daddy66 said:


> Hows it going dh?


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> i was just researching that same thought :msp_mad:



First thing I thought when I read his post last night but looked at his join date and figured he had been around long enough he wasn't the same. How are they smart enough to know to set up multiple accounts but not smart enough to not leave a trail a mile wide? :msp_ohmy:

Anyway, back on topic.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm in it to win it!

[video=youtube;n6zdFQfO7yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6zdFQfO7yE[/video]

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

wendell;
Anyway said:


> I think that saw will do pretty good. I just hope to get another one to run that good.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> I think that saw will do pretty good. I just hope to get another one to run that good.:msp_thumbup:


 
I'm hoping to get one to run better than that one:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nmurph

blsnelling said:


> I'm hoping to get one to run better than that one:hmm3grin2orange:


 
just one???


----------



## blsnelling

nmurph said:


> just one???


 
Err.............make that two, lol!


----------



## mdavlee

blsnelling said:


> Err.............make that two, lol!


 
I think they'll be some really good running saws down there. I don't have a clue who I think will win. I just hope not to be dead last.:msp_unsure:


----------



## nmurph

blsnelling said:


> Err.............make that two, lol!


 
That's better. I thought your confidence was flagging!!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Make sure you have some good stop watches guys this will be a good race.


----------



## GASoline71

Holy cats this thread was a PITA to clean up a little... 

Gary


----------



## mdavlee

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Make sure you have some good stop watches guys this will be a good race.


 
Might have to have 2 timers for this one.


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> I think that saw will do pretty good. I just hope to get another one to run that good.:msp_thumbup:



I'm hoping you don't. :hmm3grin2orange:



blsnelling said:


> I'm hoping to get one to run better than that one:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm hoping you don't either. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



mdavlee said:


> I think they'll be some really good running saws down there. I don't have a clue who I think will win. I just hope not to be dead last.


 
I really hope we're not either! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

That's funny wendell. I couldn't rep you again yet, but good ones.


----------



## ECsaws

wendell said:


> First thing I thought when I read his post last night but looked at his join date and figured he had been around long enough he wasn't the same. How are they smart enough to know to set up multiple accounts but not smart enough to not leave a trail a mile wide? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm in it to win it!
> 
> [video=youtube;n6zdFQfO7yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6zdFQfO7yE[/video]
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey Doc, I doubt your going to be allowed to run that same chain.


----------



## wigglesworth

Well, just got back from the race shop with the crank.....


----------



## wendell

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Make sure you have some good stop watches guys this will be a good race.


 
I bet you are right. If there is a discrepancy (and I'm sure others have the same) my video editing software can go frame by frame and time from the first chip flying to the cookie just starting to drop down to the 10th of a second.


----------



## wendell

Ecopsey said:


> Hey Doc, I doubt your going to be allowed to run that same chain.


 
ssshhhhh!!!!! :msp_wink:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

wendell said:


> I bet you are right. If there is a discrepancy (and I'm sure others have the same) my video editing software can go frame by frame and time from the first chip flying to the cookie just starting to drop down to the 10th of a second.


 
Well bring it with you then, we may have to go to video to determine a winner, heck we may have to play a video over a video..Like that new NASCAR Ghost car they are using where they show two cars at the same time which actually ran at seperate times to compare where they where faster/slower..


----------



## wendell

If I can make it, I will bring it along.


----------



## blsnelling

wigglesworth said:


> Well, just got back from the race shop with the crank.....


 
Hey, add another rule to the build!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> First thing I thought when I read his post last night but looked at his join date and figured he had been around long enough he wasn't the same. How are they smart enough to know to set up multiple accounts but not smart enough to not leave a trail a mile wide? :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm in it to win it!
> 
> [video=youtube;n6zdFQfO7yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6zdFQfO7yE[/video]
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
My favorite part in that vid, is you two sharing a laugh at the end, says allot about the fun that was had. I'd be giggling too, heck I do it to myself.


----------



## Andyshine77

Help me out here guys is this really about work saws or cookie cutters?


----------



## wendell

Can't a work saw make a cookie?


----------



## mdavlee

You talking about the 2171?


----------



## Andyshine77

wendell said:


> Can't a work saw make a cookie?


 
Sure! I'm just wondering.


----------



## SawGarage

wigglesworth said:


> Well, just got back from the race shop with the crank.....


 
I'm smelling some lightened crank, or some moly... I can't figure out which :monkey:

J


----------



## barneyrb

wendell said:


> Can't a work saw make a cookie?


 
So will I have to remove the nitrous?


----------



## AUSSIE1

wendell said:


> [video=youtube;n6zdFQfO7yE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6zdFQfO7yE[/video]
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Hey Wendell, is that you in the vid?

Can I put I put in early for my Chrissy present?


----------



## mdavlee

This is going to be interesting. There's 2 months until the gtg and a lot of saws are getting worked on already. I almost wish it was this week now.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> You talking about the 2171?


 


Andyshine77 said:


> Sure! I'm just wondering.



Well, I'm not smart enough to have any of them fancy race saws so it better be a work saw because that's what I'm using it for. Had a lot of fun with it this weekend cutting up some oak. Wait, if I had fun does that make it not a work saw?



AUSSIE1 said:


> Hey Wendell, is that you in the vid?
> 
> Can I put I put in early for my Chrissy present?


 
Unfortunately, that is me and I'm really not Santa Claus, I'm just starting to look like him. Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Andyshine77

wendell said:


> Well, I'm not smart enough to have any of them fancy race saws so it better be a work saw because that's what I'm using it for. Had a lot of fun with it this weekend cutting up some oak. Wait, if I had fun does that make it not a work saw?


 
Steve I was just asking a legitimate question, and it was not directed at you specifically, no need to be hostile.


----------



## wendell

Andyshine77 said:


> Steve I was just asking a legitimate question, and it was not directed at you specifically, no need to be hostile.


 
Sorry, Andre, no intent here to be hostile whatsoever. It was merely my obviously feeble attempt at humor, compounded by my smiley omission. I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## Andyshine77

wendell said:


> Sorry, Andre, no intent here to be hostile whatsoever. It was merely my obviously feeble attempt at humor, compounded by my smiley omission. I apologize for the confusion.


 
No problem.:msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling

Gettin' skeered are we


----------



## mdavlee

otstir: opcorn: 

Brad you done yet?


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> otstir: opcorn:
> 
> Brad you done yet?


 
I don't have my saw yet Besides, I'm too busy with other stuff right now.


----------



## mdavlee

I really want a right angle grinder before I get this one finished up. Well that and a popup on it to bump the compression on up.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

subscribing. this the best thing since bar oil.


----------



## wendell

AUSSIE1 said:


> Hey Wendell, is that you in the vid?
> 
> Can I put I put in early for my Chrissy present?


 
Brief Off Topic for a hopefully amusing story,

Al, I almost didn't get your joke ( I thought you just wanted my saw) and wouldn't have except I was at a friend's outdoor party back in February and towards evening it had gotten pretty cold and the little kids had gone into the house.

I was wearing a big black hat that I had picked up in Moscow a few years back and when I went into the house to grab something, my glasses fogged up and almost ran over this little kid who was standing by the door but as I passed, I hear him whisper loudly to his mom, "Santa?" So on my way back past him, I gave him a big wink and a smile and a hearty HO, HO, HO and the kid just yells out, SANTA!!

I was going to shave it off for summer but now I'm thinking I may keep it an try to find a job next Christmas. Either that or I might try my hand at impersonating Andrew Weil but not sure what the market is for that. :hmm3grin2orange:

Now, back to chainsaws.


----------



## SawGarage

wendell said:


> ... I hear him whisper loudly to his mom, "Santa?" So on my way back past him, I gave him a big wink and a smile and a hearty HO, HO, HO and the kid just yells out, SANTA!!



LMAO!!




wendell said:


> I was going to...try to find a job next Christmas.... but not sure what the market is for that. :hmm3grin2orange:



yeah, tell me about it!!


----------



## Chris J.

The 2171 is on its way to Terry (tlandrum2002), ETA Thursday.

Terry, the two invisible superchargers should arrive Friday  .


----------



## AUSSIE1

wendell said:


> Brief Off Topic for a hopefully amusing story,
> 
> Al, I almost didn't get your joke ( I thought you just wanted my saw) and wouldn't have except I was at a friend's outdoor party back in February and towards evening it had gotten pretty cold and the little kids had gone into the house.
> 
> I was wearing a big black hat that I had picked up in Moscow a few years back and when I went into the house to grab something, my glasses fogged up and almost ran over this little kid who was standing by the door but as I passed, I hear him whisper loudly to his mom, "Santa?" So on my way back past him, I gave him a big wink and a smile and a hearty HO, HO, HO and the kid just yells out, SANTA!!
> 
> I was going to shave it off for summer but now I'm thinking I may keep it an try to find a job next Christmas. Either that or I might try my hand at impersonating Andrew Weil but not sure what the market is for that. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Now, back to chainsaws.


 
Fairdinkum? Great stuff!

Yeah gift wrap the saw mate!


----------



## tlandrum

well ive got saws and parts on the way so i guess i better start looking through my secret recipe book so i can whip up a batch of im gonna kick yo butt to spread around at the build off:msp_scared:


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> well ive got saws and parts on the way so i guess i better start looking through my secret recipe book so i can whip up a batch of im gonna kick yo butt to spread around at the build off:msp_scared:


 
Sounds like you'll be busy for awhile.:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building for jacob j
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 andyshine77 building his own
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own
17 builder x building his own
18 builder x building his own

i am missing anyone? and yes we have a surprise entry that will not be revealed until buildoff day......


----------



## mdavlee

Well 18 entries now. I wonder who the mystery entries are? Man that's going to be a lot of saws to keep track of which is which.


----------



## Saw Dr.

I have a few ideas on builder X.... Should be interesting. I may have to find a way out of work for this one. 

Maybe someone can do an 038 shootout someday. I'd like to see what folks come up with on those. Admission would almost certainly be cheaper too.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

tlandrum2002 said:


> and yes we have a surprise entry that will not be revealed until buildoff day......


 
Is it dh:jester:


(I know, that was wrong, God please forgive the pigmy's)


----------



## cowroy

Blowncrewcab said:


> Is it dh:jester:
> 
> 
> (I know, that was wrong, God please forgive the pigmy's)


 
:msp_lol:


----------



## tlandrum

it could be dh and his alter ego:computer2:


----------



## blsnelling

How is tuning going to be handled? I'm sure some will be coming from much different elevations.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> ...guess i better start looking through my secret recipe book so i can whip up a batch of im gonna kick yo butt to spread around at the build off:msp_scared:


 
Talk dirty to me! Hey, was that my outside voice?:msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange:

BTW, do I get extra credit points if mine grenades on the stand?


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> ...
> 17 builder x building his own
> 18 builder x building his own
> 
> i am missing anyone? and yes we have a surprise entry that will not be revealed until buildoff day......




Please, do tell, or are you sworn to secrecy?

Wendell, that 2171 is very impressive.


----------



## Saw Dr.

blsnelling said:


> Talk dirty to me! Hey, was that my outside voice?:msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> BTW, do I get extra credit points if mine grenades on the stand?


 
Only if it gets caught on video. Double extra points if it ends up on youtube.


----------



## tlandrum

as far as keeping up with whos saw is whos. i dont want anyone keeping up with it.... i am going to tag each saw with a number and i will keep the list of corresponding names to the numbers in secret from the group. that way knowone knows whos saw is whos until the times are in and everyone has voted on there favorite saw.


----------



## blsnelling

Chris J. said:


> Please, do tell, or are you sworn to secrecy?
> 
> Wendell, that 2171 is very impressive.


 
I'm guessing TW


----------



## procarbine2k1

blsnelling said:


> Talk dirty to me! Hey, was that my outside voice?:msp_ohmy::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> BTW, do I get extra credit points if mine grenades on the stand?


 
If you promise to grenade one... I dont mean a seize, but a true fireworks display, with a piston one way and rod the other... I will sponsor you. But you must meet those requirements, and have video for proof heheheheh.


----------



## parrisw

You guys are all just lucky I'm not sending a saw, cause I have a seriously big can of "WHOP ASS"


----------



## Mastermind

I may be building one for another member, to soon to say for sure.


----------



## wendell

Chris J. said:


> Wendell, that 2171 is very impressive.


 
Thanks, Chris, but the only part of the saw I can claim responsibility for is having an extra 395XP that somebody who shall remain nameless thought he wanted to borrow for a couple weeks. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

I don't know who the secret builders are but man this is getting better all the time. There will be a pile of saws there to go through. Is the main event going to be first at the gtg or later in the day?


----------



## blsnelling

procarbine2k1 said:


> If you promise to grenade one... I dont mean a seize, but a true fireworks display, with a piston one way and rod the other... I will sponsor you. But you must meet those requirements, and have video for proof heheheheh.


 
I already have experience in that department. Please don't make me grenade the bottom end though







I'm sure Jacob won't mind, lol:msp_scared:


----------



## wendell

mastermind7864 said:


> I may be building one for another member, to soon to say for sure.


 
Globotree's getting in the ring? :msp_w00t:


----------



## mdavlee

wendell said:


> Thanks, Chris, but the only part of the saw I can claim responsibility for is having an extra 395XP that somebody who shall remain nameless thought he wanted to borrow for a couple weeks. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey I resemble that remark. It turned out ok in the end. I've got another 372 in it's place now.


----------



## AUSSIE1

parrisw said:


> You guys are all just lucky I'm not sending a saw, cause I have a seriously big can of "WHOP ASS"


 
Find someone you can send your top end to Will.


----------



## tlandrum

we will be running the timed cuts first thing,that way we can let the crowd check them out and run them after were done.


----------



## Mastermind

wendell said:


> Globotree's getting in the ring? :msp_w00t:



Shhhhhh it's a secret.


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> I already have experience in that department. Please don't make me grenade the bottom end though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Jacob won't mind, lol:msp_scared:


 
thats one department not knowing much about is a good thing


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> Find someone you can send your top end to Will.


 
Thought about it. But I'd rather save it for myself to do for the next one if there is one. Only a select few people I'd let do it anyway, and they are all busy, LOL or too far away AL!


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> thats one department not knowing much about is a good thing


 
I agree 110%!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger

wigglesworth said:


> Ok guys, im having trouble finding parts. It is spelled Hankslrvania right?
> 
> Oh, and you guys are in trouble, my box of a dozen horse hoof rasps from Gypo will be here today. WOO HOO....time to let the chips fly!!!!


 
Wiggs, glad you got the hoof rasps, but remember to use the 7/32" files I sent you for widening the ports and finish off with the scotchbrite. I fooked up when I said a silly mm off the exhaust side of the piston, it's actually off the intake side. Sorry, my bad. Don't forget to install the power band as well.
John
John


----------



## tlandrum

hey whered you come up with those power bands. my guys been out of them for a while


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> hey whered you come up with those power bands. my guys been out of them for a while


 
Don't over torque them powerbands!!!


----------



## parrisw

Any of you guys doing build threads? If so post the links here.


----------



## Gypo Logger

parrisw said:


> Thought about it. But I'd rather save it for myself to do for the next one if there is one. Only a select few people I'd let do it anyway, and they are all busy, LOL or too far away AL!


 
Ed should have a horse in the race, I know he's built quite a few 372's. FMC built me a fast 372 and probably does the best job on mufflers that I've seen. That's when 372's were only 500$ from Baileys. Shoulda bought 50 of them. What was I thinkin'?
John


----------



## Gypo Logger

tlandrum2002 said:


> hey whered you come up with those power bands. my guys been out of them for a while


 
Ya, I only have a few of those power bands left. The kit comes with the high compression plug and the advanced timed coil, but I can spare one if you need it.
John


----------



## wendell

If there is anyone from this part of the country that is thinking about going, let me know. I think this is a GTG not to be missed!


----------



## mweba

wendell said:


> If there is anyone from this part of the country that is thinking about going, let me know. I think this is a GTG not to be missed!


 
Seriously considering it......although I think my wife has been seriously considering filing papers as well


----------



## mdavlee

It was about $300 for my round trip flight to milwaukee for work a few weeks ago and that was on real short notice. I bet if you bought tickets now you could beat that easily. Sevierville, pigeon forge, gatlinburg is about an hour away from his place if you need something for the wife to do.


----------



## grandpatractor

GASoline71 said:


> Holy cats this thread was a PITA to clean up a little...
> 
> Gary


 
Good job Mr. NiceGuy Moderator!!


----------



## wendell

mweba said:


> Seriously considering it......although I think my wife has been seriously considering filing papers as well



I can give you a doctor's note. :hmm3grin2orange:



mdavlee said:


> It was about $300 for my round trip flight to milwaukee for work a few weeks ago and that was on real short notice. I bet if you bought tickets now you could beat that easily. Sevierville, pigeon forge, gatlinburg is about an hour away from his place if you need something for the wife to do.


 
I thought Terry was just west of Knoxville?

Pigeon Forge? You mean we could go to Dollywood? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Gypo Logger

wendell said:


> If there is anyone from this part of the country that is thinking about going, let me know. I think this is a GTG not to be missed!


 
Ya, we need vids of the cuts in case the timers are slow on the draw. I think they call that, 'going upstairs'. Lol
I got no reason not to enter, but it might be a heinz 57. Lol
If I get a saw together, should I send it to the Wiggmeister Mechanic?
John


----------



## mweba

wendell said:


> I can give you a doctor's note. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thanks but I may need a Lawyers note


----------



## SawGarage

tlandrum2002 said:


> as far as keeping up with whos saw is whos. i dont want anyone keeping up with it.... i am going to tag each saw with a number and i will keep the list of corresponding names to the numbers in secret from the group. that way knowone knows whos saw is whos until the times are in and everyone has voted on there favorite saw.



Very nice... good thought process, Terry... 



parrisw said:


> You guys are all just lucky I'm not sending a saw, cause I have a seriously big can of "WHOP ASS"



:spam::chatter: :jester:



blsnelling said:


> I already have experience in that department. Please don't make me grenade the bottom end though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Jacob won't mind, lol:msp_scared:



Brad... um.... yikes. gudgeon clip let go?? how was the cyl after THAT little incident??



AUSSIE1 said:


> Find someone you can send your top end to Will.


 
hmm...


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah you could go to dollywood if you wanted to make a weekend out of the trip. Knoxville is about 35 miles from pigeon forge.


----------



## grandpatractor

wendell said:


> Sorry, Andre, no intent here to be hostile whatsoever. It was merely my obviously feeble attempt at humor, compounded by my smiley omission. I apologize for the confusion.


 
You would think that a Doc would have an easier time finding the "funny bone":jester:


----------



## wheelman

Terry if you are gonna be swapping out the same bar on all of those saws you might want to look into picking an official unbiased bar swapper/chain tightener. You know just so they are all even.


----------



## tlandrum

no sag,no drag and let the chips fly


----------



## parrisw

SawGarage said:


> :spam::chatter: :jester:


 

:msp_biggrin::censored:


----------



## tlandrum

will if someone has a good donor to send me for your top end to go on id be glad to bolt it up for you to join in. that would keep down on the shipping from canookistan


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> will if someone has a good donor to send me for your top end to go on id be glad to bolt it up for you to join in. that would keep down on the shipping from canookistan


 
Thanks for the offer, I'll think about it. See if I have time. 

Thing is I'm not very smart and just taken on 2 saws to do, oh well, its all for the good.


----------



## SawGarage

parrisw said:


> Thanks for the offer, I'll think about it. See if I have time.



Will, I sent ya a PM... might be able, to, um?? help?? :dunno:




parrisw said:


> Thing is I'm not very smart...



LOL!!! :jester:


----------



## parrisw

SawGarage said:


> Will, I sent ya a PM... might be able, to, um?? help?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! :jester:


 
LOL ya. 

No PM yet?

I'm pretty sure I'm gona save the top end though, I'm hoping there is another build off, and I'll send a saw.


----------



## ScottWojo

Hey if someone has a saw they want to donate, I will have it built and ported into a Work/mild race saw. I would very much appreciate a near mint 372.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## parrisw

SawGarage said:


> Will, I sent ya a PM... might be able, to, um?? help?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! :jester:


 
ARRRRGGGG Inbox was full. Sorry.


----------



## Arrowhead

I didn't read the entire thread, but is this race is only for Husky 371/372?


----------



## parrisw

Arrowhead said:


> I didn't read the entire thread, but is this race is only for Husky 371/372?


 
Yes. But you can use any variant of that as far as I understand.


----------



## tlandrum

371/372 chassis husky or johnny 50mm bore all the rules are in my sig


----------



## weimedog

That Snellerized 372 X Torq should be in the mix showing the future,,what do you think Brad?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hmm....

I just may have a 372 to bring, we'll see though, we'll see. 


If not maybe I'll come anyways to shake some hands and bring a couple other toys with me.


----------



## robfromaz1977

weimedog said:


> That Snellerized 372 X Torq should be in the mix showing the future,,what do you think Brad?


 
Here is a link about that.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/169261.htm


----------



## tlandrum

the last gtg we had 30 members come. this time there will be 2/3 of that in just build off saws. i think this ones gonna be big. i usually have way too much wood but it might not be the case this time. ive got enough wood out there right now to have a gtg without having to get any.


----------



## mdavlee

Do we need to have a mini gtg tomorrow evening?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tlandrum2002 said:


> no sag,no drag and let the chips fly


 
i submit there is too much variance in that method and that the chain tightener(s) interpretations will be different. why not develop a standard whereby it takes "x" pounds of point loading on a chain at a fixed position (distance from the tip) to deflect the chain a specified vertical distance. naturally the saw would have to be clamped to offset the vertical loading. that could allow tolerances such that the various persons tightening the chains will have a little slack, otherwise think about tightening the chain on 18 saws 3 times each. need a standard so the first saw and the last saw are tightened exactly the same.
the pounds of point loading, fixed position, and vertical offfset can be easily determined by adjusting your saw how you like it and seeing what the numbers are.


----------



## tlandrum

id say after work tommorrow i will not be very interested in more cutting.lol after 3 or 4 loads of logs im pretty whipped for the day.


----------



## Chris J.

jerrycmorrow said:


> i submit there is too much variance in that method and that the chain tightener(s) interpretations will be different. why not develop a standard whereby it takes "x" pounds of point loading on a chain at a fixed position (distance from the tip) to deflect the chain a specified vertical distance. naturally the saw would have to be clamped to offset the vertical loading. that could allow tolerances such that the various persons tightening the chains will have a little slack, otherwise think about tightening the chain on 18 saws 3 times each. need a standard so the first saw and the last saw are tightened exactly the same.
> the pounds of point loading, fixed position, and vertical offfset can be easily determined by adjusting your saw how you like it and seeing what the numbers are.




 Maybe we could all chip in and hire someone from NASA to be in charge of the bar and chains .


----------



## blsnelling

Chris J. said:


> Maybe we could all chip in and hire someone from NASA to be in charge of the bar and chains .


 
My sentiments exactly. This kind of thing is never going to be an exact science. Anything more and it just becomes WAY too much work to be fun anymore.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Jerry is only trying to think of ways to help make the outcome more even, but it's best to remember the main priority is the the fun factor.

Sounding like it's going to be bucket loads of fun and let's hope there isn't going to be all the questioning after the outcome that we've seen in the past. The fun park is neutral ground!

Except the results, have a beer and a good laff...


----------



## Blowncrewcab

First person to complain they didn't win because their chain was "Too Tight" gets punched in the throat.


----------



## 8433jeff

Blowncrewcab said:


> First person to complain they didn't win because their chain was "Too Tight" gets punched in the throat.


 
I would use a foot and aim about three ft. lower, in about the same vertical plane.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Anthony_Va.

AUSSIE1 said:


> Jerry is only trying to think of ways to help make the outcome more even, but it's best to remember the main priority is the the fun factor.
> 
> Sounding like it's going to be bucket loads of fun and let's hope there isn't going to be all the questioning after the outcome that we've seen in the past. The fun park is neutral ground!
> 
> Except the results, have a beer and a good laff...


 
I agree, the fun factor is what it's all about.

I'm sure there will be many saws run within 10ths of a sec of each other. So the winner is going to come down to alot more than just the best built saw. The little things will throw it off some.

I say, anyone who finishes within a sec of the fastest has nothing to complain about. 

Now me, if I get one built that will actually run, I'll be surprised. So I doubt I'll put up much of a fight. :msp_thumbsup: But I will have some fun for sure. Can't wait to meet all you fellow saw geeks.


----------



## mdavlee

I really hope no one will be saying that's why they got beat.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Don't forget even oil adjustment fella's!


----------



## blsnelling

AUSSIE1 said:


> ...but it's best to remember the main priority is the the fun factor.


 


Anthony_Va. said:


> I agree, the fun factor is what it's all about.


 
Exactly. Anyone that has undertaken saw testing will understand that it's way more work than most would expect. The level of testing required for true empirical data is simply not worth it. At that point, it's not fun anymore. This about having fun, first and foremost.

BTW, a saw that is one full second faster in a timed cut is a LOT faster.


----------



## Andyshine77

Anthony_Va. said:


> I agree, the fun factor is what it's all about.
> 
> I'm sure there will be many saws run within 10ths of a sec of each other. So the winner is going to come down to alot more than just the best built saw. The little things will throw it off some.
> 
> I say, anyone who finishes within a sec of the fastest has nothing to complain about.


 
That's a good point. I'm in this purely for the fun of it, I just hope I make the saw faster not slower lol.


----------



## mweba

Decided there is no way I will be allowed to attend so... I have several OE P&C here. Will donate a ported top end if anyone is interested.


----------



## ScottWojo

Are most of the builders building for this specific event? or are some of them just regular work saws?


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> That's a good point. I'm in this purely for the fun of it, I just hope I make the saw faster not slower lol.


 
I found your topend tonight. I'll try to remember it next time I come down.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> BTW, a saw that is one full second faster in a timed cut is a LOT faster.


 
Keep your thoughts to yourself sir, one second is just fine.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Blowncrewcab said:


> First person to complain they didn't win because their chain was "Too Tight" gets punched in the throat.


 
This is good for hundretdths of a second at best, if we were cutting cants it might make a difference, but with firewood it won't matter nearly as much.


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> I found your topend tonight. I'll try to remember it next time I come down.


 
I was getting a little worried, how does it look? If you have the time run a hone in it. Thanks.


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> Keep your thoughts to yourself sir, one second is just fine.


 
Do I smell fear again?


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> I was getting a little worried, how does it look? If you have the time run a hone in it. Thanks.


 
It's BN, but it is aftermarket. It needs a little work, lol. But you'll be grinding the ports anyway. Might want to order some Caber rings though.


----------



## cpr

AUSSIE1 said:


> Don't forget even oil adjustment fella's!


 
Wha, wha, wha? You mean I can't run a special brew of 3 parts Tri-Flow, 1 part Maple Syrup, and a dash of bitters WFO???


----------



## blsnelling

cpr said:


> Wha, wha, wha? You mean I can't run a special brew of 3 parts Tri-Flow, 1 part Maple Syrup, and a dash of bitters WFO???


 
I'm running Slick 50, lol:msp_scared:


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> It's BN, but it is aftermarket. It needs a little work, lol. But you'll be grinding the ports anyway. Might want to order some Caber rings though.


 
I have a good extra set. Yup it will get the grinder ASAP, then I'll put it to work before the GTG, I don't want it tight.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> I have a good extra set. Yup it will get the grinder ASAP, then I'll put it to work before the GTG, I don't want it tight.:msp_biggrin:


 
You want any NiSi left in it?


----------



## cowroy

ScottWojo said:


> Are most of the builders building for this specific event? or are some of them just regular work saws?


 
Mine is a work saw only. When it gets done at the gtg it will never cut again against the stop watch it'll just get my firewood cut faster.  I still have a 48" white oak waiting on me to finish cutting up in about a 12' log.


----------



## AUSSIE1

cpr said:


> Wha, wha, wha? You mean I can't run a special brew of 3 parts Tri-Flow, 1 part Maple Syrup, and a dash of bitters WFO???


 


blsnelling said:


> I'm running Slick 50, lol:msp_scared:


 
Hmmmmmm! Now whose writing the rule book! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

ScottWojo said:


> Are most of the builders building for this specific event? or are some of them just regular work saws?


 
well, i for one am building regular work saws. i know that the one blowncrewcab has that i built is a (fast) regular work saw,the one i am building for chrisj is going to be a (fast) work saw,the one i am going to build for myself is going to be a (really fast and gonna kik yo butt) work saw. this is suppose to be a work saw build and if you send a race saw it might not make it through the day. as i have said ,*these saws will be available for everyone to run after the testing is done*. so if you send a race saw to work saw build. it may get worked to death by the end of the day.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> ... if you send a race saw to work saw build. it may get worked to death by the end of the day.


 
Hehehe, I like your style


----------



## mdavlee

The saw I'm building for me will be worked before the gtg as much as I get time for. The one wendell has I built has cut firewood and made cants with a 32" b/c on it. I don't want a saw right on the edge of burning up in a few long cuts in a row.


----------



## cpr

I must say I'm thrilled by this and am watching quite closely. If I wasn't so heavily invested in other projects, my 372 would've already been boxed off to TW and then sent down for the showdown.


----------



## Andyshine77

tlandrum2002 said:


> well, i for one am building regular work saws. i know that the one blowncrewcab has that i built is a (fast) regular work saw,the one i am building for chrisj is going to be a (fast) work saw,the one i am going to build for myself is going to be a (really fast and gonna kik yo butt) work saw. this is suppose to be a work saw build and if you send a race saw it might not make it through the day. as i have said ,*these saws will be available for everyone to run after the testing is done*. so if you send a race saw to work saw build. it may get worked to death by the end of the day.


 
That's what I'm aiming for, don't really know how to build anything but a work saw. The thing I know to be careful with is the squish and compression, aka heat.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Lol if I show up I might have a 372. If I do it won't be anything I built myself. Me work on saws, lol... Last fall my buddy needed a fuel line changed out on his 029. I gave it to BloodOnTheIce and he did it for me. That's how much I work on saws, hahaha....

But yeah if I have a 372 I'll have one. If not I'll bring a couple decent running saws. And yes I'll prolly bring my you know what with me and it won't be to start controversy!

(That is if I even go, lol)


----------



## Andyshine77

WoodChucker81 said:


> Lol if I show up I might have a 372. If I do it won't be anything I built myself. Me work on saws, lol... Last fall my buddy needed a fuel line changed out on his 029. I gave it to BloodOnTheIce and he did it for me. That's how much I work on saws, hahaha....
> 
> But yeah if I have a 372 I'll have one. If not I'll bring a couple decent running saws. And yes I'll prolly bring my you know what with me and it won't be to start controversy!
> 
> (That is if I even go, lol)


 

Hope you can make it, I'd love to run your you know what.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

Andyshine77 said:


> Hope you can make it, I'd love to run your you know what.:msp_biggrin:


 
if were talking about a saw then me too,if not never mind me i wasnt here.:taped:


----------



## GASoline71

Well I see this thread is rollin' on track again.



Gary


----------



## tlandrum

maybe the possums can make it back up and bring there stubby saw.


----------



## mdavlee

I hope the possums can make it back up. I liked that 084 with the pipe.


----------



## tlandrum

so uh ,you guys that arent going to be able to make it........ you wont mind if i mail back with your saw the butt kickin im a gonna giv ya


----------



## wendell

mweba said:


> Decided there is no way I will be allowed to attend so... I have several OE P&C here. Will donate a ported top end if anyone is interested.



Maybe if I called the Mrs. and begged? I can be quite charming!



mdavlee said:


> The one wendell has I built has cut firewood and made cants with a 32" b/c on it.


 
and it has seen a fair amount of work since then!


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> well, i for one am building regular work saws. i know that the one blowncrewcab has that i built is a (fast) regular work saw,the one i am building for chrisj is going to be a (fast) work saw,the one i am going to build for myself is going to be a (really fast and gonna kik yo butt) work saw. this is suppose to be a work saw build and if you send a race saw it might not make it through the day. as i have said ,*these saws will be available for everyone to run after the testing is done*. so if you send a race saw to work saw build. it may get worked to death by the end of the day.




I have been told by a reliable source  that our saw is going to be put to work, and that I'm glad to know. 

I'm not interested in being the King of the Cul De Sac.


----------



## tlandrum

your saw will indeed be a work horse and still can give a good run at culdesac king


----------



## gink595

So who is doing the testing of the saws?


----------



## wendell

grandpatractor


----------



## gink595

Good deal!


----------



## mweba

gink595 said:


> So who is doing the testing of the saws?


 
The Stig


----------



## barneyrb

Well, all this talk about who is gonna kick who's butt, let me be the first to say......I'm gonna be easy and finish last. Might as well go ahead and engrave my name on the bogey trophy.


----------



## little possum

Valspar Kubota orange on the way, and 372 badge ordered for Stubby


----------



## Diesel Pro

I keep telling myself that my 372 runs good enough as is with my mild porting. You guys are just too corrupting.

Wish I'd have been here earlier, I'd have sent out to be done...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Chris J. said:


> Maybe we could all chip in and hire someone from NASA to be in charge of the bar and chains .


 


blsnelling said:


> My sentiments exactly. This kind of thing is never going to be an exact science. Anything more and it just becomes WAY too much work to be fun anymore.


 


AUSSIE1 said:


> Jerry is only trying to think of ways to help make the outcome more even, but it's best to remember the main priority is the the fun factor.
> 
> Sounding like it's going to be bucket loads of fun and let's hope there isn't going to be all the questioning after the outcome that we've seen in the past. The fun park is neutral ground!
> 
> Except the results, have a beer and a good laff...


 


Blowncrewcab said:


> First person to complain they didn't win because their chain was "Too Tight" gets punched in the throat.


 


8433jeff said:


> I would use a foot and aim about three ft. lower, in about the same vertical plane.:msp_biggrin:


 


Anthony_Va. said:


> I agree, the fun factor is what it's all about.
> 
> I'm sure there will be many saws run within 10ths of a sec of each other. So the winner is going to come down to alot more than just the best built saw. The little things will throw it off some.
> 
> I say, anyone who finishes within a sec of the fastest has nothing to complain about.
> 
> Now me, if I get one built that will actually run, I'll be surprised. So I doubt I'll put up much of a fight. :msp_thumbsup: But I will have some fun for sure. Can't wait to meet all you fellow saw geeks.


 


mdavlee said:


> I really hope no one will be saying that's why they got beat.


 


blsnelling said:


> Exactly. Anyone that has undertaken saw testing will understand that it's way more work than most would expect. The level of testing required for true empirical data is simply not worth it. At that point, it's not fun anymore. This about having fun, first and foremost.
> 
> BTW, a saw that is one full second faster in a timed cut is a LOT faster.


 


Andyshine77 said:


> That's a good point. I'm in this purely for the fun of it, I just hope I make the saw faster not slower lol.


 
my only objective was to address the issue. the issue has been addressed. an apparently common opinion has been reached. saw on brothers.


----------



## little possum

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> 2 blsnelling building for jacob j
> 3 treeslinger building for cowroy
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna building his own
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 7 blood on the ice building his own
> 8 barnyrb building his own
> 9 mdavlee building his own
> 10 andyshine77 building his own
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wigglseworth building his own
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter building his own
> 16 tlandrum2002 building his own
> 17 builder x building his own
> 18 builder x building his own
> 19 LP with a mweba topend
> 
> i am missing anyone? and yes we have a surprise entry that will not be revealed until buildoff day......


 
 IDK bout me, but my saw will be there.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Diesel Pro said:


> I keep telling myself that my 372 runs good enough as is with my mild porting. You guys are just too corrupting.
> 
> Wish I'd have been here earlier, I'd have sent out to be done...


 
There's still 2 months.....


Do It, Do It, Do It.......


----------



## Chris J.

Diesel Pro said:


> I keep telling myself that my 372 runs good enough as is with my mild porting. You guys are just too corrupting.
> 
> Wish I'd have been here earlier, I'd have sent out to be done...


 



Blowncrewcab said:


> There's still 2 months.....
> 
> 
> Do It, Do It, Do It.......




Yep, two months, plenty of time.


----------



## TRI955

Diesel Pro said:


> I keep telling myself that my 372 runs good enough as is with my mild porting. You guys are just too corrupting.
> 
> Wish I'd have been here earlier, I'd have sent out to be done...


 
I could help you out on the topend if interested...


----------



## mdavlee

There's plenty of time to get your saw done before then diesel pro. It will be worth it.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Done lurking... Officially watching now...opcorn: Sounds like you guys are having a good time over there...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

Diesel Pro said:


> I keep telling myself that my 372 runs good enough as is with my mild porting. You guys are just too corrupting.
> 
> Wish I'd have been here earlier, I'd have sent out to be done...


 
Plus, you could get in on the Wisconsin car pool!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

gink595 said:


> So who is doing the testing of the saws?


 


wendell said:


> grandpatractor


 
A.K.A. Cool Hand Luke :hmm3grin2orange:



Or maybe he is just allergic to Poulans


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GrMdFSCKeDI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Appearently the saws cut better facing west.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VkXqLbbeJH8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tlandrum

heavy,your vids arent going to inspire much confidence for jd's cutting skill. dont worry jd we believe in you whether your brother does or not.lol


----------



## wendell

It appears his point is that you have to run the cants N-S so JD can stand E-W so he can perform at his best.


----------



## grandpatractor

tlandrum2002 said:


> heavy,your vids arent going to inspire much confidence for jd's cutting skill. dont worry jd we believe in you whether your brother does or not.lol


 
There is a reason that people don't like to let me race their own saws against them!
Thor didn't call me a very nice name after I beat his time!
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TW--ah-3QlM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

Blowncrewcab said:


> First person to complain they didn't win because their chain was "Too Tight".......



I just had a thought about chain tension. This might be too much work....What about setting the tension with a spring scale. Say X amount on the scale to pull the bottom of the drivers even to the top of the bar in the middle of the bar?


----------



## Diesel Pro

wendell said:


> Plus, you could get in on the Wisconsin car pool!



I wouldn't go personally, I'd UPS it down in the Power Box. I've already done some port work so if I sent to Snelling or Sling'r (assuming they'd have time) they'd probably want to start over on a fresh jug. On the plus side I only have probably half dozen tanks run through it...


----------



## Chris J.

manyhobies said:


> I just had a thought about chain tension. This might be too much work....What about setting the tension with a spring scale. Say X amount on the scale to pull the bottom of the drivers even to the top of the bar in the middle of the bar?



I would agree with "too much work."

It's probably best to let Grandpatractor make the adjustments since he's going to be the official sawyer for the timed cuts.


----------



## wendell

I think having JD do it would slow things down too much. I would suggest we find a second neutral party that would be in charge of the chains.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

tlandrum2002 said:


> heavy,your vids arent going to inspire much confidence for jd's cutting skill. dont worry jd we believe in you whether your brother does or not.lol


 
I'm just jealous cuz I can't make it:bang:


----------



## komatsuvarna

wendell said:


> I think having JD do it would slow things down too much. I would suggest we find a second neutral party that would be in charge of the chains.



I'd say DH and his cuz would do it.


----------



## mdavlee

komatsuvarna said:


> I'd say DH and his cuz would do it.


 
:angry2:


----------



## indiansprings

I'd say DH and his cuz would do it.



Boy that would be the entertainment event of the year, especially after he had consumed about a quart of Tenn's finest. 

They'd show you boys how to get er done being short a chromosome.


----------



## Chris J.

komatsuvarna said:


> I'd say DH and his cuz would do it.




I don't know whether to  or .

Oh hell, who am I trying to kid?


----------



## tlandrum

hey guys its not nice to poke fun at people with ka mun i ka sion difficulties


----------



## Blowncrewcab

$5.00 says he shows up (at the event) and uses a different name:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> hey guys its not nice to poke fun at people with ka mun i ka sion difficulties


 

But why??? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tlandrum

Blowncrewcab said:


> $5.00 says he shows up (at the event) and uses a different name:msp_scared:


 
another 5 says he would leave as fast as he got there. i wont put up with people like that.all this ####ty weather weve had has my tolerences for bs at a very low level


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> another 5 says he would leave as fast as he got there. i wont put up with people like that.all this ####ty weather weve had has my tolerences for bs at a very low level


 
Will there be video of that if he shows up? LOL


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> hey guys its not nice to poke fun at people with ka mun i ka sion difficulties



Poor communication/writing skills might be the least of his problems.

Honestly, I still haven't figured out if he's a bright guy that perfectly played the role of the village idiot to fool us, or if he has some serious problems.



Anyway, back to the GTG. What're you guys going to eat after working up an appetite running all those awesome saws?


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I could bring a Honey Baked Ham or two and we can have killer Ham sammiches, or we can whip out Terrys Grill and have Dogs and Burgers. Either way is fine with me..


----------



## dh1984

Chris J. said:


> Poor communication/writing skills might be the least of his problems.
> 
> Honestly, I still haven't figured out if he's a bright guy that perfectly played the role of the village idiot to fool us, or if he has some serious problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the GTG. What're you guys going to eat after working up an appetite running all those awesome saws?


 
well i'm pretty bright when it comes to working on stuff.but as common séance and in person i don't know what to do about it i try to impress people.But I'm not going to try and impress anyone I'm just going to be my self and see how it goes.So I'm going to ask for forgiveness and say I'm sorry for being an arse and I'm wanting to know if you will accept my apology.And i'm not comin to any GTG's now or in the near fueture because i don't know what i am doin or what to do at one.and i don't want everyone to belive that i'm a dumb person.so will you all accecpt my apology.and trun over a new leaf?but back to the GTG you all have fun and stay safe


----------



## Blowncrewcab

DH, (In Life & On this site) You get a lot more Credibility being a stand up person than trying to be something your not. we don't care if you talk funny, can't spell, heck we don't care if you chase cars, you don't need to try to impress us. I don't try to impress anyone on this site, I'll never own a fraction of the cool saws some of these guys have and I know the only way I could ever impress them is to be Stand up and keep my word about what ever I say, with that you gain trust and respect (probably the two most important things in life other than food & air) Just be who you are and don't try to be something your not and life will be alot easier.


----------



## AUSSIE1

dh1984 said:


> well i'm pretty bright when it comes to working on stuff.but as common séance and in person i don't know what to do about it i try to impress people.But I'm not going to try and impress anyone I'm just going to be my self and see how it goes.So I'm going to ask for forgiveness and say I'm sorry for being an arse and I'm wanting to know if you will accept my apology.And i'm not comin to any GTG's now or in the near fueture because i don't know what i am doin or what to do at one.and i don't want everyone to belive that i'm a dumb person.so will you all accecpt my apology.and trun over a new leaf?but back to the GTG you all have fun and stay safe


 
Look at what's happened since the last time you asked for forgiveness.

If you were fairdinkum you would have got your act together then.

Can't see that it means that much to you.

Once bitten, twice shy and the second?


----------



## dh1984

Blowncrewcab said:


> DH, (In Life & On this site) You get a lot more Credibility being a stand up person than trying to be something your not. we don't care if you talk funny, can't spell, heck we don't care if you chase cars, you don't need to try to impress us. I don't try to impress anyone on this site, I'll never own a fraction of the cool saws some of these guys have and I know the only way I could ever impress them is to be Stand up and keep my word about what ever I say, with that you gain trust and respect (probably the two most important things in life other than food & air) Just be who you are and don't try to be something your not and life will be alot easier.


 
well i'm goin to stand up and say i'm goin to be my self and i don't care who likes it or not.I found that i was trying to be someone else and try to impress everyone on here.But it came back and bite me like i don't know what.But i hope everyone here would help me walk a streight line here.and hope everyone forgive me and look over me soemtimes.But i'll try to keep that where it would not be on here no more


----------



## oscar4883

dh1984 said:


> well i'm goin to stand up and say i'm goin to be my self and i don't care who likes it or not.I found that i was trying to be someone else and try to impress everyone on here.But it came back and bite me like i don't know what.But i hope everyone here would help me walk a streight line here.and hope everyone forgive me and look over me soemtimes.But i'll try to keep that where it would not be on here no more


 
:deadhorse: Get out.


----------



## Chris J.

dh1984 said:


> well i'm pretty bright when it comes to working on stuff.but as common séance and in person i don't know what to do about it i try to impress people.But I'm not going to try and impress anyone I'm just going to be my self and see how it goes.So I'm going to ask for forgiveness and say I'm sorry for being an arse and I'm wanting to know if you will accept my apology.And i'm not comin to any GTG's now or in the near fueture because i don't know what i am doin or what to do at one.and i don't want everyone to belive that i'm a dumb person.so will you all accecpt my apology.and trun over a new leaf?but back to the GTG you all have fun and stay safe




We've heard this before, several times. Your eBay "purchase" thread showed your true lack of character. The 'cousin' trick was an incredibly stupid thing to do; did you actually expect to get away with it? 

Just because the administrator and moderators here didn't ban you permanantly doesn't mean the people who contribute to this site will accept you as being worthy of their trust and respect.

Please go away and stay away.


----------



## tlandrum

well i have the 2171 on the bench and will begin my break down in a day or two. i will probably start my 371 at the same time. i am just hoping i can get these to run any where close to my other 372. it hands out the butt kickin and keeps on tickin.


----------



## ScottWojo

Chris J. said:


> We've heard this before, several times.
> 
> Just because the administrator and moderators here didn't ban you permanantly doesn't mean the people who contribute to this site will accept you as being worthy of their trust and respect.
> 
> Please go away and stay away.



Chris,

Sometimes the youngons need a hand up. Not everyone starts out on the right foot. This kid really could have benefited from some help from the bigger brothers here. And we all could have benefited from straightening out one of our lessors.

Seventy times seven brother.


----------



## Gologit

dh1984 said:


> well i'm goin to stand up and say i'm goin to be my self and i don't care who likes it or not.I found that i was trying to be someone else and try to impress everyone on here.But it came back and bite me like i don't know what.But i hope everyone here would help me walk a streight line here.and hope everyone forgive me and look over me soemtimes.But i'll try to keep that where it would not be on here no more


 
Why not take this to Off Topic? I don't think this is the appropriate place for this kind of crap.

These guys are trying to get a saw build-off and a GTG going. They don't need, or want, to listen to your juvenile whining here.
Take it someplace else.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

ScottWojo said:


> Chris,
> 
> Sometimes the youngons need a hand up. Not everyone starts out on the right foot. This kid really could have benefited from some help from the bigger brothers here. And we all could have benefited from straightening out one of our lessors.
> 
> Seventy times seven brother.


 
I'm with that. DH, you don't need any forgivness from me. You have not ever wronged me in any way.
My advice is; just be yourself, and don't worry about impressing anyone. Just be yourself.


----------



## Simonizer

ScottWojo said:


> Chris,
> 
> Sometimes the youngons need a hand up. Not everyone starts out on the right foot. This kid really could have benefited from some help from the bigger brothers here. And we all could have benefited from straightening out one of our lessors.
> 
> Seventy times seven brother.


I agree. I have a hard time being mean to someone who apologizes. But back to the subject, ....


----------



## Chris J.

ScottWojo said:


> Chris,
> 
> Sometimes the youngons need a hand up. Not everyone starts out on the right foot. This kid really could have benefited from some help from the bigger brothers here. And we all could have benefited from straightening out one of our lessors.
> 
> Seventy times seven brother.


 

This *does* belong in the Off The Topic forum. I apologize to those who are sick of this crap, but I must respond to the quoted post. This is my last post in this thread regarding dh1984.

ScottWojo, you edited out the part where I mentioned the eBay thread and the cousin stunt--*Why?*. BTW, are you ScottWojo the muffler guy?

Yes, everyone deserves a second chance. The cold facts are dh1984 has had *at least* three false starts here. Read *all* of his threads and posts if you're in doubt; the eBay purchase thread is inexusable.

You and the people who like your post are welcome to take dh1984 under your wings and try educate him. I can say with near certainty it *will * turn into a frustrating and unpleasant experience for you.

Chris


----------



## ScottWojo

Chris J. said:


> ...ScottWojo, you edited out the part where I mentioned the eBay thread and the cousin stunt--*Why?*.
> 
> BTW, are you ScottWojo the muffler guy?
> 
> ...the eBay purchase thread is inexusable.
> 
> You and the people who like your post are welcome to take dh1984 under your wings and try educate him. I can say with near certainty it *will * turn into a frustrating and unpleasant experience for you.
> 
> Chris



Chris,

The gentleman's missteps have been spoken of enough. He stopped carrying his burden once he apologized. But seems there were enough people to pick it back up.

I think that the more important question is "Why" am I ScottWojo. You will find the answer in your reputation.

DH was born a sinner. He has made many mistakes in his life. He has done many countless things wrong...he will continue to make mistakes. Just like *you * and everyone else that is on Earth. Are all of our misdeeds excusable? Yes.

And I would sorely like to go to this GTG. Perhaps if it was only half as far as it is.


----------



## mdavlee

How many saws we got now? Last count was 19.


----------



## Chris J.

mdavlee said:


> How many saws we got now? Last count was 19.



I think there were a couple of possible additional entries in the works :msp_thumbup:, I'm sure that Terry will post an update once he has some confirmations. 

He attended the KY GTG, and the last I heard he was getting ready to start working on his 371 & my 2171.


----------



## tlandrum

so whos working on there saw? the saws im working on are setting on the bench but it will be a day or two before i actually get to tearing them down.


----------



## RiverRat2

All Im waiting for is MY Walbro HD6A carb to come in the mail and it will be on its way to Cambell River BC for a make over,,,


----------



## little possum

tlandrum2002 said:


> so whos working on there saw? the saws im working on are setting on the bench but it will be a day or two before i actually get to tearing them down.


 
I bout worked on mine with the John Deere. Forgot I set them under the rear axle when I came in the other night.


----------



## tlandrum

zach that kind of mod is rarely benificial :msp_scared:


----------



## Simonizer

RiverRat2 said:


> All Im waiting for is MY Walbro HD6A carb to come in the mail and it will be on its way to Cambell River BC for a make over,,,


Giddy up,....


----------



## mdavlee

little possum said:


> I bout worked on mine with the John Deere. Forgot I set them under the rear axle when I came in the other night.


 
Your supposed to work on the inside, not mash it from the outside. :msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling

Anyone have a line on a nice 372XP? I'm looking for one to purchase for myself. Did Tri955 sell his?


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Anyone have a line on a nice 372XP? I'm looking for one to purchase for myself. Did Tri955 sell his?


 
Now why in the heck did ya ever sell yours.


----------



## tlandrum

he had it at the gtg in west kentucky


----------



## TRI955

TRI955 never said it was for sale....


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Now why in the heck did ya ever sell yours.


 
Trying to deny reality I guess. Can't keep a Husky around that's whooping up on my Stihls, lol.


----------



## tlandrum

definately better not bring stihls around my 372 ,it stays hungry for creamsickle lol
matter of fact my 066 wont even sit beside it without dripping a little oil


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> definately better not bring stihls around my 372 ,it stays hungry for creamsickle lol


 
I'll take that Husky on with my 440, and bring it DOOOOWWWWNNN! Bring it on If I can make it down for the GTG, I'll certainly bring it.


----------



## tlandrum

itll be right here waiting on some creamsickle for snack


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> itll be right here waiting on some creamsickle for snack


 
I'll definately "bring it to ya"


----------



## grandpatractor

Don't worry I am keeping in shape!. 

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oTG3eOs5WC4?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oTG3eOs5WC4?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Trying to deny reality I guess. Can't keep a Husky around that's whooping up on my Stihls, lol.


 


grandpatractor said:


> Don't worry I am keeping in shape!.
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oTG3eOs5WC4?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oTG3eOs5WC4?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


 
Nice Meat spray!


----------



## Metals406

What top-plate angle does one use for beef? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

id say its a pretty beefy angle


----------



## Metals406

tlandrum2002 said:


> id say its a pretty beefy angle


 
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ECsaws

Usually when you here of some one cutting meat with a saw its not a good thing LOL.
I have seen elk, moose , deer etc but neaver a beef.
good to see your putting time on the 7900...



grandpatractor said:


> Don't worry I am keeping in shape!.
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oTG3eOs5WC4?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oTG3eOs5WC4?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## tlandrum

this came in the mail today ,i got enough to go around


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Why'd you get the small can? Brad said he was getting the BIG Cans, Like at Sams & Cost Co :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum

the small ones are easier for folks to take home and to pack back in the box with the saw:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> this came in the mail today ,i got enough to go around




At least 18 cans .

Terry, I'm wondering about something. Since you're going to have at least two saws the build off, and they both can't win (or can they?), how are you going give yourself some Whup Ass ?


----------



## barneyrb

tlandrum2002 said:


> this came in the mail today ,i got enough to go around


 
Well, might as well get mine ready, I'll take the whole can.....


----------



## mdavlee

I'll get mine in person I hope. Don't want the wife to be the one to open the box with that in it.:laughn:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

My saw arrived today, best news of all it's got the Walbro carb.


----------



## mdavlee

That's good Cale. You won't have to find another carb for it. I think I might have mine done. It will depend on how much home time I get between now and the gtg. I want to run it against something in it's class to see how it's running now.


----------



## Chris J.

Oh :censored:. 

What's the deal with the carbs? I didn't check the carb on the 2171, just figured it had the OEM carb that would be OK.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I'll put it in some wood tomorrow, and getting some base times.


----------



## mdavlee

I had an oak piece to test in that I made the stock video and cut it up without a video of the after.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Chris J. said:


> Oh :censored:.
> 
> What's the deal with the carbs? I didn't check the carb on the 2171, just figured it had the OEM carb that would be OK.


 
Some of the 365's come with Zama carbs, and some of the other have had them replaced at some point with Zama's.
Only reason I prefer the Walbro, is I know I have Walbro HD carb kits at the shop. I don't have any of Zama C3M kits right now. 

Zama's will work fine but most guys prefer the Walbro carbs on these saws.


----------



## Chris J.

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Some of the 365's come with Zama carbs, and some of the other have had them replaced at some point with Zama's.
> Only reason I prefer the Walbro, is I know I have Walbro HD carb kits at the shop. I don't have any of Zama C3M kits right now.
> 
> Zama's will work fine but most guys prefer the Walbro carbs on these saws.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> That's good Cale. You won't have to find another carb for it. I think I might have mine done. It will depend on how much home time I get between now and the gtg. I want to run it against something in it's class to see how it's running now.


 
Too bad your not a little closer. Mine turned out pretty good.


----------



## mdavlee

komatsuvarna said:


> Too bad your not a little closer. Mine turned out pretty good.


 
I'm about 400 miles from my house right now. I guess if I brought it with me I could have run it at a guys house out here. I might not see the saw for 5 weeks or so.


----------



## tlandrum

mdavlee said:


> I'm about 400 miles from my house right now. I guess if I brought it with me I could have run it at a guys house out here. I might not see the saw for 5 weeks or so.


 
mike. mike. mike. mike. mike.,chainsaws are like visa ,never leave home without it...


----------



## RiverRat2

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Some of the 365's come with Zama carbs, and some of the other have had them replaced at some point with Zama's.
> Only reason I prefer the Walbro, is I know I have Walbro HD carb kits at the shop. I don't have any of Zama C3M kits right now.
> 
> Zama's will work fine but most guys prefer the Walbro carbs on these saws.



That is it,,, the early walbro is HD6A,,, the later version is HD12A, the Walbro supposedly flows more volume cubiccs per what ever than the Zama!!!


----------



## mdavlee

tlandrum2002 said:


> mike. mike. mike. mike. mike.,chainsaws are like visa ,never leave home without it...


 
That's pretty funny. I could have brought it this time. I'm staying in a house instead of a motel. I don't know if they would have liked me cutting down their trees to play.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Uploading my video right now, this is my benchmark to start from. Brand new out of the box 72LGX chain, 7 pin sprocket 20" bar in Basswood, circumference 63" or avg. diameter of just under 20". The camera has a very bad microphone and it sounds wicked lean. Average time of just about 14 seconds. Time to get to work 

[video=youtube;R0eyRMQlpLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0eyRMQlpLE[/video]


----------



## tlandrum

now get to grinding, hopefully youll come up with a good combo that really runs good


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I'll be tearing into tomorrow night, I gotta get a few odds and ends ordered but should be a pretty straight forward build.


----------



## mdavlee

Maybe you can remember to take pictures. I remembered when I put the top cover on the last time. I wasn't going to tear it apart to take pictures.


----------



## gink595

So has anyone started their build yet? I haven't seen any threads with people doing any work yet? What givesopcorn:


----------



## Simonizer

gink595 said:


> So has anyone started their build yet? I haven't seen any threads with people doing any work yet? What givesopcorn:


Just waiting for it to arrive, it is a long way from Texas to Vancouver Island.


----------



## RiverRat2

gink595 said:


> So has anyone started their build yet? I haven't seen any threads with people doing any work yet? What givesopcorn:



opcorn:opcorn: Just finished packing it about thirtyfive minutes ago,,, should get the lil jewel in tha mail tomorrow of friday,,, it is as clean as a whistle!!!! will post up some pics in a bit,,,



Simonizer said:


> Just waiting for it to arrive, it is a long way from Texas to Vancouver Island.


 

Yep!!!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

gink595 said:


> So has anyone started their build yet? I haven't seen any threads with people doing any work yet? What givesopcorn:


 
Frank, I just got my saw monday and got a chance to run it yesterday. I'll take some pictures tomorrow as I tear into things.


----------



## tlandrum

i believe that mdavlee has a thread ,subhunter has a thread,komatsuvarna may have one. when i start my double build i will keep it in this thread. i have the 2171 on the bench along with my 371 and will be starting the process this weekend.


----------



## gink595

I'm surprised you didn't have a few sitting around! Good deal, looking forward to seeing your build Cale.


----------



## Simonizer

I will mod the saw, send all the spare parts back with it and let Rick run it. No pics. Sorry guys. I can share my BBQ sauce recipe with you though ha ha.


----------



## tlandrum

hey gink why arent you in on this?


----------



## RiverRat2

Dont know how to embed them????

They sure are large will see if I can resize


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looking forward to the threads and pics.


----------



## gink595

tlandrum2002 said:


> hey gink why arent you in on this?


 
I've never ported a woods saw!


----------



## komatsuvarna

gink595 said:


> I've never ported a woods saw!


 
Oh boooo.


----------



## mdavlee

Well its about time you did one.


----------



## epicklein22

gink595 said:


> I've never ported a woods saw!



Wanna buy a 372? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77

The top end I'm using in this build is aftermarket and pretty ugly looking right now, but it should clean up nicely and run fine, hay it was free. Time allowing I'll get to it in the next few days.


----------



## parrisw

gink595 said:


> So has anyone started their build yet? I haven't seen any threads with people doing any work yet? What givesopcorn:



Ya! I want to see too! 

If any of you have a build thread going post a link here please! They are easy to miss.



Simonizer said:


> I will mod the saw, send all the spare parts back with it and let Rick run it. No pics. Sorry guys. I can share my BBQ sauce recipe with you though ha ha.


 
Maybe it should make a trip south first! LOL :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Simonizer

The saw belongs to Rick, it's going to Texas.


----------



## husq2100

gink595 said:


> I've never ported a woods saw!


 
im sure that "little50" will see some wood


----------



## mweba

This top end, flywheel and coil is heading to Little Possum. To busy trying to keep up with mowers to document the whole deal but will get some pics of the jug and slug soon. Just a standard woods port, no popup. 32" cause I don't own a 24"

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/80OKwXtMtuo?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/80OKwXtMtuo?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4tuNuxzOrDs?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4tuNuxzOrDs?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## gink595

husq2100 said:


> im sure that "little50" will see some wood


 
Hopefully this weekend! Getting closer!


----------



## mweba

Now that there is some serious #$%^! Woods port right?


Never thought I would say this.......Thanks for taking your top off Gink!


----------



## MacLaren

gink595 said:


> Hopefully this weekend! Getting closer!


 


Dang Frank, that just looks flat out mean man!.............:hell_boy:


----------



## wendell

Something doesn't look stock about that saw.


----------



## gink595

Is it the starter handle, because that isn't stock:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

i was thinking it was the spark plug that wasn't stock


----------



## blsnelling

I haven't decided whether or not I'm going to do a build thread. I don't want to scare off the competition


----------



## tlandrum

i will just post mine in this thread instead of a seperate one. id like to keep it all together if we could. that way when people want to check builders progress they can just check in here for all the up to date info of the build off.


----------



## mweba

Here is the set. Didn't go for a pageant winner just a runner


----------



## blsnelling

mweba said:


> Here is the set. Didn't go for a pageant winner just a runner


 
Pretty doesn't make them fast. Some of the fastest saws I've run didn't have "pretty" port work, but they sure did run.


----------



## tlandrum

ive been inside of several of the old school top names ported work and could not believe what it looked like ,but man did it run. when it comes to fast pretty dont mean too much.


----------



## tree monkey

ok i'll bite. sign me up. if jd has room for it, and maybe another toy or two.

scott


----------



## grandpatractor

tree monkey said:


> ok i'll bite. sign me up. if jd has room for it, and maybe another toy or two.
> 
> scott


 
We'll have room.


----------



## mdavlee

So how many saws we up to now? It seems there's been a few more join in this week.


----------



## wendell

tree monkey said:


> ok i'll bite. sign me up. if jd has room for it, and maybe another toy or two.
> 
> scott


 
Bob's gonna let you work on a Husky?!? :msp_wink:


----------



## cowroy

Shipped mine to Tree Sling'r today!


----------



## tlandrum

then you will soon be a happy camper


----------



## MacLaren

mdavlee said:


> So how many saws we up to now? It seems there's been a few more join in this week.


 
I think its closin in on 20? Maybee more?:msp_w00t:


----------



## MacLaren

How many we got now Terry?


----------



## tlandrum

1tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building for jacob j
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 andyshine77 building his own
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own
17 builder x building his own
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey (i think hes throwing in)

i am missing anyone?


----------



## tlandrum

i believe that mastermind is collecting parts for one hes building for someone


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> i believe that mastermind is collecting parts for one hes building for someone


 
Really? I think I'd make the trip to see that. :msp_w00t:


----------



## RiverRat2

blsnelling said:


> I haven't decided whether or not I'm going to do a build thread. I don't want to scare off the competition



????? What's Up with that???? you're always doin build threads???

Let's see if I have this straight???? this is the AS official build off thread,,,, You're listed for two builds,,

And your not doing a build thread on your work????


----------



## tlandrum

he dont want to scare us off lol
and like simon he dont want us to try and steal his secret recipe


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> he dont want to scare us off lol
> and like simon he dont want us to try and steal his secret recipe


 
I was born at night, but it wasn't last night, lol.


----------



## tlandrum

1tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building for jacob j
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 andyshine77 building his own
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own
17 builder x building his own
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey


----------



## ptjeep

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I put that top end with a 288 husky piston on a real pretty 064 goes even better but still cant touch Tree Monkey's 064 for flat out power.
> 
> YouTube - ‪One fast treemonkey......‬&rlm;


 
Had to watch this video a few more times, very impressive! I would love to see it run in person. Any chance it will show up?


----------



## mdavlee

That is a strong saw for sure. I think they'll be a lot of good runners there.


----------



## little possum

Thats why Im waiting till after the GTG to port my saw  

Somebodys gonna know what works best!


----------



## homelitejim

blsnelling said:


> I was born at night, but it wasn't last night, lol.


 
Ok, how about you document your work then after the GTG post up your build thread. After all is said and done what would it hurt, plus we will know how each saw performed. I hope this sounds fair as most of us will not be at the GTG but are following this build off.


----------



## tlandrum

i have chrisj's saw under the knife as i type. pistons been on the lathe now its time for the cylinder.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Ok guys , feast your eyes on the future 1st place saw,,,,1st place loser that is :msp_lol:. Here she is with a 20'', 8 pin, and a new loop of LGX. 

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EsTbaVJUtEE?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EsTbaVJUtEE?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## tlandrum

well here is some pics of the 2171 http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/tlandrum2002/2171 build off saw/


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> well here is some pics of the 2171 2171 build off saw pictures by tlandrum2002 - Photobucket


 
Looks good Terry. I just now found the pictures from the January GTG .


----------



## tlandrum

now its time to put mine under the knife. there wont be any pics of the goodys on it for a day or two. i have the piston milled but i have not even broke it down yet


----------



## mdavlee

What kind of wood was that Durand? The saw sounds pretty healthy. I might be fighting with you for last place.:help:


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> well here is some pics of the 2171 2171 build off saw pictures by tlandrum2002 - Photobucket


 
Looks good. Do you do anything to the uppers on a work saw?


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> What kind of wood was that Durand? The saw sounds pretty healthy. I might be fighting with you for last place.:help:


 
LOL, Its sweet gum. Not too hard, but it has been down since last fall. I had to try it with the 20'', she pulls it great. It was holding about 11,400 to 11,800 in the cut,,, dont know if thats good or not though :msp_confused:.


----------



## mdavlee

That sounds good to me. I've never tached a 372 in wood. I know the 660 would hold 11500 with a 28" in a oak unless you really pushed on it. What is it tuned at? I don't have a clue where mine is at right now. I guess I need a tach to check stuff like that.


----------



## parrisw

komatsuvarna said:


> LOL, Its sweet gum. Not too hard, but it has been down since last fall. I had to try it with the 20'', she pulls it great. It was holding about 11,400 to 11,800 in the cut,,, dont know if thats good or not though :msp_confused:.


 
That's good.


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> That sounds good to me. I've never tached a 372 in wood. I know the 660 would hold 11500 with a 28" in a oak unless you really pushed on it. What is it tuned at? I don't have a clue where mine is at right now. I guess I need a tach to check stuff like that.


 
I never have either so have nothing to compare to. I was just curious as to what it was turning in the wood.

Its turning about 14400 out of wood. It still has a good 4 stroke, and the plug is still a little on the dark side,,, but Im not going any leaner. Im kinda gun shy at the 14,4 mark!


----------



## mdavlee

I'd like to get mine tached and I want to do some timed cuts with the blue coil vs the black coil.


----------



## parrisw

mdavlee said:


> I'd like to get mine tached and I want to do some timed cuts with the blue coil vs the black coil.


 
Should be no diff, and long as its tuned the same on both. If you can get it to run in the wood bouncing off the limiter, then that's something very special.


----------



## tlandrum

on the work saw like the 2171 i just did, the timing was already pretty high on it so there were very few degree changes on the exhaust ,like 1 or 2 so no real need to raise transfers. the blow down is under 25 so it will be fine for a work saw. it needed a lot of intake duration from stock. i will have to get an unlimited coil for it so that i can get it tweaked. but for now its ready to go kill a few trees tommorrow. i should have the new rings broke in by weeks end.lol


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> Ok guys , feast your eyes on the future 1st place saw,,,,1st place loser that is :msp_lol:. Here she is with a 20'', 8 pin, and a new loop of LGX.


Sounds good and looks strong.



komatsuvarna said:


> It was holding about 11,400 to 11,800 in the cut,,, dont know if thats good or not though :msp_confused:.


 I think I recall my 372BB holding 12,500 with a 24" B&C in Oak with a good self-feeding chain. I'd be pleased if I could build another one to run just as good as this one.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HJIImZ3z0do?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

28" B&C in this vid.
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/AiVzr2h5pLY?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> on the work saw like the 2171 i just did, the timing was already pretty high on it so there were very few degree changes on the exhaust ,like 1 or 2 so no real need to raise transfers. the blow down is under 25 so it will be fine for a work saw. it needed a lot of intake duration from stock. i will have to get an unlimited coil for it so that i can get it tweaked. but for now its ready to go kill a few trees tommorrow. i should have the new rings broke in by weeks end.lol


 
Cool. I've found that they like about 20° blowdown, between Al's advice, and a few different tries. They do run great with higher, but 20 seems to be good, but that's just merely my opinion.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Sounds good and looks strong.
> 
> 
> I think I recall my 372BB holding 12,500 with a 24" B&C in Oak with a good self-feeding chain. I'd be pleased if I could build another one to run just as good as this one.
> 
> 
> 28" B&C in this vid.


 
That is one smoking 372 Brad. You willing to divulge the numbers on that saw?


----------



## tlandrum

after i get the blue coil replaced on this 2171 i will most likely go back in for more. once its tuned with an unlimited coil ill be able to see more of what it wants


----------



## komatsuvarna

blsnelling said:


> Sounds good and looks strong.
> 
> 
> I think I recall my 372BB holding 12,500 with a 24" B&C in Oak with a good self-feeding chain. I'd be pleased if I could build another one to run just as good as this one.


 
Yeah they do look strong. Funny cause I watched both them videos this morning lol.

Mine would probably hold close to 12 or maybe a little over with the 7 pin on it. I had a 7 on it first and it wanted to 4 stroke to much,, and instead of leaning it on out, I swapped it to the 8 pin. It seems to hold decent rpms and cut faster with a 8 pin,,, and Im talking about out of the box chain too. Im sure with some filing it may be different, but was interested in off the roll chain as will be used at the gtg.

It will more than likely have a 7 pin on the gtg day though. With a 24'' in some hard wood a 8 would probably be too much for my saw.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> That is one smoking 372 Brad. You willing to divulge the numbers on that saw?


 
Granted it is a BB, but I chased Andre's EHP 372XP with it for a couple years. I finally caught up with it before selling it. So I know a 71cc 372 can run like that saw. It's just a matter of making it happen. I'm sure the numbers are here somewhere, just not sure where.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Granted it is a BB, but I chased Andre's EHP 372XP with it for a couple years. I finally caught up with it before selling it. So I know a 71cc 372 can run like that saw. It's just a matter of making it happen. I'm sure the numbers are here somewhere, just not sure where.


 
Factory 75cc bb or aftermarket 77cc bb?


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Factory 75cc bb or aftermarket 77cc bb?


 
Bailey's BB.


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> after i get the blue coil replaced on this 2171 i will most likely go back in for more. once its tuned with an unlimited coil ill be able to see more of what it wants



PMs received and responses sent.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Great job on that 372 Durand, runs bluddy great!

:msp_thumbsup:

There's some healthy 372's popping up lately for sure.

The competition maybe closer than we think!


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> Great job on that 372 Durand, runs bluddy great!
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> There's some healthy 372's popping up lately for sure.
> 
> The competition maybe closer than we think!


 
Ya, the word must of finally got out that the 372 is the best 70cc saw. My last 372, I'm pretty darn happy with.


----------



## Chris J.

AUSSIE1 said:


> ...:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> There's some healthy 372's popping up lately for sure.
> 
> The competition maybe closer than we think!






parrisw said:


> Ya, the word must of finally got out that the 372 is the best 70cc saw. My last 372, I'm pretty darn happy with.


 

Ahem.......are y'all forgetting about the red & black saw(s) ? 

It'll be interesting to see how close they run.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I'll snap a few pics tomorrow of the saw, it'll be a little before I get to do some grinding. The shop got super busy this week, so very little free time for playing with saws.


----------



## AUSSIE1

parrisw said:


> Ya, the word must of finally got out that the 372 is the best 70cc saw. My last 372, I'm pretty darn happy with.


 
Yeah Will, yours was one I was thinking of when I said that! :msp_thumbup:




Chris J. said:


> Ahem.......are y'all forgetting about the red & black saw(s) ?
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how close they run.



Sorry Chris, your right mate! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah Will, yours was one I was thinking of when I said that! :msp_thumbup:


 
Ahhhhh Shucks:blush:

Thanks AL.


----------



## Andyshine77

Well I ported the aftermarket 372 top end. Without a base gasket squish is still .033 With a huge combustion chamber and squish like that it's only making 121 psi of compression, not good. I'll be able to take .013 off the base, but that will only get me to 135 maybe 140 psi of compression, still not good enough IMHO. 

I plan on running it in some wood, but I can't see it running that strong. One thing is for sure, it sounds awesome!!


----------



## parrisw

Andyshine77 said:


> Well I ported the aftermarket 372 top end. Without a base gasket squish is still .033 With a huge combustion chamber and squish like that it's only making 121 psi of compression, not good. I'll be able to take .013 off the base, but that will only get me to 135 maybe 140 psi of compression, still not good enough IMHO.
> 
> I plan on running it in some wood, but I can't see it running that strong. One thing is for sure, it sounds awesome!!


 

Big popup?


----------



## Andyshine77

parrisw said:


> Big popup?


 
Nope, the plating doesn't go all the way up + there's also a lip up there. I knew compression was going to be low, but not that low lol. Sad thing is I did some nice work on it.


----------



## tlandrum

ive built some smokin fast 372's with no pop up and what id think is low compression 140 or so. even with a good pop up these 372's arent real high compression saws. really dont see how they are that strong with such low compression.


----------



## Andyshine77

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive built some smokin fast 372's with no pop up and what id think is low compression 140 or so. even with a good pop up these 372's arent real high compression saws. really dont see how they are that strong with such low compression.


 
Correct they are low compression saws, but 121 is still too low, 140 is good. The 372's work on volume and lot's of it, a saw like the 7900 is all about velocity and pressure. If you look at a 7900 cylinder next to a 272 cylinder you bet your life that there's no way the 7900 could make more power stock than a 372, but they do.


----------



## tlandrum

well i am headed to the woods to get this 2171 broke in. i am going to go fall up trees while the sun is shining and its not blowing 30mph wind. it should get a good work out bucking all day.


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i am headed to the woods to get this 2171 broke in. i am going to go fall up trees while the sun is shining and its not blowing 30mph wind. it should get a good work out bucking all day.


 

  :msp_thumbsup: Let us know how it does.


----------



## edisto

Andyshine77 said:


> Well I ported the aftermarket 372 top end. Without a base gasket squish is still .033 With a huge combustion chamber and squish like that it's only making 121 psi of compression, not good. I'll be able to take .013 off the base, but that will only get me to 135 maybe 140 psi of compression, still not good enough IMHO.
> 
> I plan on running it in some wood, but I can't see it running that strong. One thing is for sure, it sounds awesome!!


 
I'm cleaning up a 372XP for a friend (no porting, but it will get a MM), and the stock squish was right at 0.039. The solder I normally use is 0.036, so I had to find some that was thicker.

The silver lining you can work with for lower compression is that charge densities will tend to be higher because the piston doesn't get as hot.


----------



## parrisw

Andyshine77 said:


> Nope, the plating doesn't go all the way up + there's also a lip up there. I knew compression was going to be low, but not that low lol. Sad thing is I did some nice work on it.


 
Well, get out the TIG and weld up a big popup, then it wont matter about the lack of plating.



tlandrum2002 said:


> ive built some smokin fast 372's with no pop up and what id think is low compression 140 or so. even with a good pop up these 372's arent real high compression saws. really dont see how they are that strong with such low compression.


 
Ya they always come in lower then expected, the BB's seem to produce more compression I've found when modded. The last 372 I just did ended up around a little higher then 160 I think.


----------



## tlandrum

well i put about 5 tanks thru this saw today and it seems to be getting stonger every tank. its a good strong work saw.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i put about 5 tanks thru this saw today and it seems to be getting stonger every tank. its a good strong work saw.


 
Can't wait to see it run, as well as all the others. 

Do you have a video person lined up for this GTG?


----------



## komatsuvarna

parrisw said:


> Can't wait to see it run, as well as all the others.
> 
> Do you have a video person lined up for this GTG?


 
Your not gonna get in on the fun Will?


----------



## parrisw

komatsuvarna said:


> Your not gonna get in on the fun Will?


 
Probably not. Feeling a little burned out on saws lately, and got one to do for someone in the next two weeks, and just too much other stuff to do. If there is ever another build off, I'll do it.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Here's some pics of the saw, no grinding/ porting done, but just doing a tear down, and developing a game plan. 
The good/ bad- it has the Walbro carb., the bad it is has the blue rev limited coil.
I need to get a few parts ordered, and should be able to get it done in the next few weeks. 









/034.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Well I guess I'm in. Hedgrow is sending me a saw to build & enter. 

Souther MO will be represented. Sounds like a lotta fun. I may even show up in person with some of my other saws.


----------



## komatsuvarna

stumpyshusky said:


> Well I guess I'm in. Hedgrow is sending me a saw to build & enter.
> 
> Souther MO will be represented. Sounds like a lotta fun. I may even show up in person with some of my other saws.


----------



## mdavlee

Well I think that's 20 saws in it. I would bet they'll be plenty of cameras at this gtg for the build off runs.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building for jacob j
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna 
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice 
8 barnyrb 
9 mdavlee
10 andyshine77
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter 
16 tlandrum2002
17 builder x 
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey 
20 stumpyhusky


----------



## grandpatractor

stumpyshusky said:


> Well I guess I'm in. Hedgrow is sending me a saw to build & enter.
> 
> Souther MO will be represented. Sounds like a lotta fun. I may even show up in person with some of my other saws.


 
I'm gonna be staying over night in Marshall Mo on my way to Tennessee. Meeting up with some biker friends that I haven't seen in a while.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

parrisw said:


> Do you have a video person lined up for this GTG?


 
Well that is one thing you don't want me doing- just ask wendell!:jester::censored:


----------



## mdavlee

Jd are you the 2 second video guy?:msp_mellow:

:msp_thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## grandpatractor

mdavlee said:


> Jd are you the 2 second video guy?:msp_mellow:
> 
> :msp_thumbsup::biggrin:


 
I ran his recorder for him once and got everything in between the cuts.


----------



## RiverRat2

Chris J. said:


> :msp_thumbsup: Let us know how it does.



I still think you need to ride with me to TN:msp_biggrin:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mdavlee

grandpatractor said:


> I ran his recorder for him once and got everything in between the cuts.


 
Well that happens from time to time. I've recorded in between cuts myself.


----------



## tlandrum

i think this gtg will atleast set a record for the most combined travel miles by its guests


----------



## grandpatractor

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think this gtg will atleast set a record for the most combined travel miles by its guests


 About 1000 miles for me one way. I'll be taking a little more scenic route though.


----------



## mdavlee

I think it will be the gtg of the year to be at. I sure hope work doesn't get in the way of this one.


----------



## wheelman

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think this gtg will atleast set a record for the most combined travel miles by its guests


 
Sorry I can only add 117 to the total.:msp_sad:


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think this gtg will atleast set a record for the most combined travel miles by its guests



Stand by for PM!!! Incoming!!!

Im looking @ 1600+ miles minimum,,,, round trip


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> I think it will be the gtg of the year to be at. I sure hope work doesn't get in the way of this one.


 
if you need it, I'll write you a note.

It would be nice to find someone to head down with but I may need to make it no matter what. Especially if I get the chance to meet Stumpy!!


----------



## mdavlee

I might need that note. :msp_sneaky: I really hope it works out for a lot of you guys to make it down that way.


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> I might need that note. :msp_sneaky:


 
"Mike is not well and needs extensive chainsaw therapy."

You think your boss will buy it?


----------



## mdavlee

Maybe, hopefully we won't have to find out if they'll believe it or not.:smile2:


----------



## tlandrum

well you guys ive gotten started on my 371xp. i have the piston spun up and the cylinder milled down. i ended up with a squish of
.099 .:msp_unsure: then i laid everything out. im going to shoot for about 200 degrees of exhaust then im going to go for about 13.67859 degrees of blow down:msp_ohmy: after all that work is done i will lower the intake to reach about 140 degrees :msp_tongue: im going to build grilles into the piston for more air flow:biggrin: then im goin to put it all together with the timing retarded about 16.4367 degrees:censored: i will probably just screw a screen over the exhaust port for fire safety


so theres the winning recipe if you guys want to copy me fell free to go ahead i dont mindotstir:


----------



## mdavlee

Sounds good terry. I wish you had told me that the other day. Now they'll be two saws that are built like that.:jester:


----------



## tlandrum

oh man, did you already use those numbers....i was hoping to be stylish and inovative to stay a step ahead of the rest of you guys.


----------



## Andyshine77

parrisw said:


> Well, get out the TIG and weld up a big popup, then it wont matter about the lack of plating.



Will if I had a TIG and the skill to use it that's exactly what I'd do, but I don't. When I get the base turned down I'll see if it's up to snuff, if not I'm out of this game.


----------



## parrisw

Andyshine77 said:


> Will if I had a TIG and the skill to use it that's exactly what I'd do, but I don't. When I get the base turned down I'll see if it's up to snuff, if not I'm out of this game.


 
Ya, I know. I still haven't tried to weld a popup. One day though. Just haven't had the need yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> if you need it, I'll write you a note.
> 
> It would be nice to find someone to head down with but I may need to make it no matter what. Especially if I get the chance to meet Stumpy!!


 
While you're there, maybe you can talk him into letting you run that big bore he built!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> 2 blsnelling building for jacob j
> 3 treeslinger building for cowroy
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 7 blood on the ice
> 8 barnyrb
> 9 mdavlee
> 10 andyshine77
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wigglseworth
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter
> 16 tlandrum2002
> 17 builder x
> 18 little possum with mweba top end
> 19 tree monkey
> 20 stumpyhusky


 
The saw I'm building is owned by Hedgrow, Don't want to leave him out.



wendell said:


> if you need it, I'll write you a note.
> 
> It would be nice to find someone to head down with but I may need to make it no matter what. Especially if I get the chance to meet Stumpy!!


 
Aw shucks Wendell, I hope to see you too



Hedgerow said:


> While you're there, maybe you can talk him into letting you run that big bore he built!



If I make it I'll be bringin it allong with some of the other saws I've built.


----------



## blsnelling

I should have my 372 by the end of the week.


----------



## eMGunslinger

If I can get my hands on one in time, I may try and be in this here tournament-o-champions :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> While you're there, maybe you can talk him into letting you run that big bore he built!


 
Hope I can git yers stumpbroke like I did that one:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Hope I can git yers stumpbroke like I did that one:msp_ohmy:


 
You'll do the Ozarks proud buddy.


----------



## mweba

tlandrum2002 said:


> well you guys ive gotten started on my 371xp. i have the piston spun up and the cylinder milled down. i ended up with a squish of
> .099 .:msp_unsure: then i laid everything out. im going to shoot for about 200 degrees of exhaust then im going to go for about 13.67859 degrees of blow down:msp_ohmy: after all that work is done i will lower the intake to reach about 140 degrees :msp_tongue: im going to build grilles into the piston for more air flow:biggrin: then im goin to put it all together with the timing retarded about 16.4367 degrees:censored: i will probably just screw a screen over the exhaust port for fire safety
> 
> 
> so theres the winning recipe if you guys want to copy me fell free to go ahead i dont mindotstir:


 

FFSHHHHEW............For a second there, I thought your spies had infiltrated my compound and stole my rotary valve designs!

Will sleep well tonight knowing my secret is safe


----------



## tlandrum

no man i dont use rotary valves ,i gots this stuff called nos it works wonders


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> no man i dont use rotary valves ,i gots this stuff called nos it works wonders



I think Timberwolf has exclusive rights to the NOS SAW :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

omg, is that a farken wildthangy on nos. ive seen it all now


----------



## eMGunslinger

Ya go big or go home....or put a bottle on it and blow it up but the end of the day your the psycho with a bottled saw nah mean?


----------



## mdavlee

A wild thing with nos is just crazy.  I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## tlandrum

well chris j's saw is running really strong and has killed several trees at this point. i think i will go back in and lower the blow down a tad and may raise the exhuast a bit more before i do that.this saw is running goodand strong and holding good rpm but i want it to turn a few more r's. i think the timing is at 161 intake 164 exhuast and 25 degree of blow down and i will check the compression the next time im in the shop with it. right now its doing its work saw thang and workin it.


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> well chris j's saw is running really strong and has killed several trees at this point. i think i will go back in and lower the blow down a tad and may raise the exhuast a bit more before i do that.this saw is running goodand strong and holding good rpm but i want it to turn a few more r's. i think the timing is at 161 intake 164 exhuast and 25 degree of blow down and i will check the compression the next time im in the shop with it. right now its doing its work saw thang and workin it.



Good to hear , Terry, but by now that saw is about half yours. I'm curious to hear what it'll do with the unlimited coil.


----------



## tlandrum

when the coil gets here i will pull the cylinder and change the timing to where i think it needs to be and tune it back to where i want it. ill be able to get it tuned a lot easier and more precisely with unlimited coil. the short dogs on the saw suck hind tit,thats for sure. if i were you chris id be ordering the 14.99 oem spikes from baileys to make it stick a little better.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> if i were you chris id be ordering the 14.99 oem spikes from baileys to make it stick a little better.


 
Those are an EXCELLENT deal!


----------



## tlandrum

yep,really at that price i should order a couple of sets to keep on hand for my own use.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Will we be allowed to give the saw a final tune once yer fuel is in the saw?


----------



## blsnelling

stumpyshusky said:


> Will we be allowed to give the saw a final tune once yer fuel is in the saw?


 
I posted earlier asking about saw tuning. I don't recall hearing how that was going to be handled. It can make a huge difference in saw performance.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

blsnelling said:


> I posted earlier asking about saw tuning. I don't recall hearing how that was going to be handled. It can make a huge difference in saw performance.


 
Seems I have to re-tune my saws on a daily basis, or throughout the day, esp in the winter when its 10 Deg. in the morn & 40 deg in the afternoon Or when I go to a GTG


----------



## blsnelling

stumpyshusky said:


> Seems I have to re-tune my saws on a daily basis, or throughout the day, esp in the winter when its 10 Deg. in the morn & 40 deg in the afternoon Or when I go to a GTG


 
Just from morning to afternoon at a GTG can require a significant change in tune. I recommend that each builder include the RPM they want their saw tuned to.


----------



## tlandrum

i personally think it should be ready to cut when it arrives.you have almost 2 months to get it ready to cut. i will be using stihl ultra at 40-1 with 92 octane non ethanol gas. its nothing you cant tune for at home. if you live at some high elevation and it has to be tuned thats a different story but i dont forsee there being a problem with that. if for some reason when you get hear and my gas hits the saw and it wont run for squat then i dont mind it being tuned but as far as getting here and trying to tune for that last little bit of power i have to say no becouse the saws that were shipped cant get that advantage. i just want things fair. i dont want to be a jug head about it, i just want all participants to get the same chance.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> i personally think it should be ready to cut when it arrives.you have almost 2 months to get it ready to cut. i will be using stihl ultra at 40-1 with 92 octane non ethanol gas. its nothing you cant tune for at home. if you live at some high elevation and it has to be tuned thats a different story but i dont forsee there being a problem with that. if for some reason when you get hear and my gas hits the saw and it wont run for squat then i dont mind it being tuned but as far as getting here and trying to tune for that last little bit of power i have to say no becouse the saws that were shipped cant get that advantage. i just want things fair. i dont want to be a jug head about it, i just want all participants to get the same chance.


 
Soumds fair to me:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> i personally think it should be ready to cut when it arrives.you have almost 2 months to get it ready to cut. i will be using stihl ultra at 40-1 with 92 octane non ethanol gas. its nothing you cant tune for at home. if you live at some high elevation and it has to be tuned thats a different story but i dont forsee there being a problem with that. if for some reason when you get hear and my gas hits the saw and it wont run for squat then i dont mind it being tuned but as far as getting here and trying to tune for that last little bit of power i have to say no becouse the saws that were shipped cant get that advantage. i just want things fair. i dont want to be a jug head about it, i just want all participants to get the same chance.


 
That doesn't take into account any weather changes. Especially a ported saw will need adjustment through out the day. If not, then it wasn't tuned for optimal performance.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> yep,really at that price i should order a couple of sets to keep on hand for my own use.


 
Got a link, I couldn't find them when I looked??? Maybe I'm blind.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Got a link, I couldn't find them when I looked??? Maybe I'm blind.


 
They might be listed for a 385.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

blsnelling said:


> That doesn't take into account any weather changes. Especially a ported saw will need adjustment through out the day. If not, then it wasn't tuned for optimal performance.


 
I will have to agree on that, but unless we have one un-biased guy retuning all the saws it wouldn't be fair to the shipped saws.


----------



## tlandrum

here you go will Bailey's - Heavy Duty Felling Dogs for 365, 371, 372, 385, 570, 575 - Was $29.95


----------



## blsnelling

stumpyshusky said:


> I will have to agree on that, but unless we have one un-biased guy retuning all the saws it wouldn't be fair to the shipped saws.


 
All it takes is the builder to supply the RPM and a tach and screwdriver. That's the only way any of the saws can run to their potential.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stumpyshusky said:


> I will have to agree on that, but unless we have one un-biased guy retuning all the saws it wouldn't be fair to the shipped saws.


 
Also this is a work saw build off. most guys don't want to fool with the saw all day to make a liveing. I don't mind myself but I like to turn screws:yoyo:


----------



## blsnelling

stumpyshusky said:


> Also this is a work saw build off. most guys don't want to fool with the saw all day to make a liveing. I don't mind myself but I like to turn screws:yoyo:


 
But this is also a contest to see what saw performs the best. Any any saw must be tuned correctly to run to its potential. BTW, I carry a screwdriver in my pocket when I'm working.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

blsnelling said:


> All it takes is the builder to supply the RPM and a tach and screwdriver. That's the only way any of the saws can run to their potential.


 
Some of us hillbillys don't tune with a tach.:msp_scared:


----------



## tlandrum

so what some of you are saying is that you build a saw that has to be tuned multiple times during the day to keep it running smooth. what im saying is that if i have to keep tuning on my ""WORK SAW"" all day id throw it over the hill and go get another one. THIS IS A WORK SAW BUILD ,NOT A HIGHLY TUNED ON THE EDGE OF BLOWING UP RACE SAW THAT NEEDS TO BE TWEEKED TWO MINUTES BEFORE IT MAKES ITS FINAL RUN.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> here you go will Bailey's - Heavy Duty Felling Dogs for 365, 371, 372, 385, 570, 575 - Was $29.95


 
Thanks Terry. I have those on one saw, and are nice. They are big though, I kinda like the medium ones for most stuff.


----------



## blsnelling

stumpyshusky said:


> Some of us hillbillys don't tune with a tach.:msp_scared:


 
I don't either unless it's a stock saw for someone else. I also check my tune with a tach on the saws I port so that I can tell the owner what to tune it to. It's *not *going to be the same with different fuel and different conditions.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

blsnelling said:


> But this is also a contest to see what saw performs the best. Any any saw must be tuned correctly to run to its potential. BTW, I carry a screwdriver in my pocket when I'm working.


 
Me too,,
Screwdriver & all tools neccesary to tear one down to the case


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> so what some of you are saying is that you build a saw that has to be tuned multiple times during the day to keep it running smooth. what im saying is that if i have to keep tuning on my ""WORK SAW"" all day id throw it over the hill and go get another one. THIS IS A WORK SAW BUILD ,NOT A HIGHLY TUNED ON THE EDGE OF BLOWING UP RACE SAW THAT NEEDS TO BE TWEEKED TWO MINUTES BEFORE IT MAKES ITS FINAL RUN.


 
Ya, I do agree here. I do the same, though I don't make a living doing this. If I hear my saw may be lean a bit, I'll stop and richen it up a bit, then just leave well enough alone.

Though it would be nice to tune to get the max out of each saw, I don't think it would be an easy task for one person to be tuning saws all day.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> so what some of you are saying is that you build a saw that has to be tuned multiple times during the day to keep it running smooth. what im saying is that if i have to keep tuning on my ""WORK SAW"" all day id throw it over the hill and go get another one. THIS IS A WORK SAW BUILD ,NOT A HIGHLY TUNED ON THE EDGE OF BLOWING UP RACE SAW THAT NEEDS TO BE TWEEKED TWO MINUTES BEFORE IT MAKES ITS FINAL RUN.


 
It's not that it needs it to run smooth. I simply like my saw to run up to it's potential, and don't mind spending the 30 seconds it takes to make sure it's doing so. Yes, it's a worksaw build, but it's a contest based on performance. A huge piece of that is proper tuning.


----------



## parrisw

Maybe every builder that is involved should input what they want to happen, and see what the general consensus is. Brad has a good point and so does Terry. 

For work I'd set more rich anyway, but if I were racing I'd tweak it out a little. But I'm not involved so you don't have to listen to me.


----------



## tlandrum

i seldom have a saw go out of tune during the day,but sh it does happen and i occasionally have to tune a saw. but i will say that i probably put more time on my saws in a week than most of the guys on as do in a year.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Maybe every builder that is involved should input what they want to happen, and see what the general consensus is. Brad has a good point and so does Terry.
> 
> For work I'd set more rich anyway, but if I were racing I'd tweak it out a little. But I'm not involved so you don't have to listen to me.


 
I set my saws on the rich side too when not cutting for time. Cutting for time is a completely different animal and requires the proper tuning. * I'm not just trying to be difficult here*, but I do feel very strongly about this tuning issue. AFAIC, it can't even be a fair competition unless the tune is checked with a tach.


----------



## tlandrum

this is suppose to be a saw build for work saws that are set up and sent to work all day long.not just for 5 timed cuts


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> i seldom have a saw go out of tune during the day,but sh it does happen and i occasionally have to tune a saw. but i will say that i probably put more time on my saws in a week than most of the guys on as do in a year.


 
Ya no one is disputing that at all Terry, after all it is a race. But there is a definite problem with this issue, with the shipped saws. If I were there with a saw, I'd like to make sure it was tuned properly before making my cuts. Whatever the rule ends up being, people will just have to go by it. Me I generally get my saws tuned and never touch them again, except when breaking in a saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I agree with both also, Terry answered my ? so I'll hope all my duck are lined up in a row when I git there & have some fun.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> this is suppose to be a saw build for work saws that are set up and sent to work all day long.not just for 5 timed cuts


 
Yes. but what about saws that are shipped from far away? Anyway I'll stay outa this, it doesn't concern me at all. I'll just watch.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> this is suppose to be a saw build for work saws that are set up and sent to work all day long.not just for 5 timed cuts


 
Different fuel and different elevation will affect the tune of these saws. Why port for optimal performance if we're not even going to tune the carb?


----------



## tlandrum

this is supposed to be about the fun. if the fun is taken out of it then i dont much care about doing it.


----------



## Andyshine77

Ran my aftermarket 372 the other day, not good I'm out.


----------



## tlandrum

everybody my elevation is 1359ft so tune for it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

blsnelling said:


> Different fuel and different elevation will affect the tune of these saws. Why port for optimal performance if we're not even going to tune the carb?


 
Why lean saw out more for 5 cuts? Because its not realistic


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> this is supposed to be about the fun. if the fun is taken out of it then i dont much care about doing it.


 
It only takes 30 seconds to check/adjust a saw. *As long as I can make it, I'llbe more than happy to tune everyone of them myself.* Anything less and it's simply not a level playing field.


----------



## blsnelling

Meadow Beaver said:


> Why lean saw out more for 5 cuts? Because its not realistic


 
Quite simply, because this is a performance competition. And I'm not talking about tuning only for cookie cutting. I'm talking about simply making sure the tune is where it needs to be.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> this is supposed to be about the fun. if the fun is taken out of it then i dont much care about doing it.


 
It'll be fun. The tuning issue may just have to be handled on game day. It may not be as big of a problem as we think. Just a bridge we'll cross when we git there. Heck I don't even have the saw I'm buildin yet.

Just my exp with GTG's is my saws usually need one last little tweek to account fer any climate change.


----------



## blsnelling

stumpyshusky said:


> It'll be fun. The tuning issue may just have to be handled on game day. It may not be as big of a problem as we think. Just a bridge we'll cross when we git there. Heck I don't even have the saw I'm buildin yet.
> 
> Just my exp with GTG's is my saws usually need one last little tweek to account fer any climate change.


 
But we need to settle now how we're going to handle it. Suppose someone's saw comes in and is running 500 RPMs faster than intended and burns up? Not a good scenario, especially when it could be avoided so easily.


----------



## tlandrum

brad are you trying to say you need that extra little edge :msp_rolleyes: your not getting worried already are you? its almost 2 months til d day. man your gonna have some sleepless nights. you seem to be the only one worried about the last minute tune. all i can say is my saws will be ready to cut days, or weeks ahead of time.


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> But we need to settle now how we're going to handle it. Suppose someone's saw comes in and is running 500 RPMs faster than intended and burns up? Not a good scenario, especially when it could be avoided so easily.


 
saws that are being shipped need to be shipped well in advance of the day of the gtg. i will gas them and run them and if theres a problem with them i will get intouch with the builder, as it will be resolved.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> saws that are being shipped need to be shipped well in advance of the day of the gtg. i will gas them and run them and if theres a problem with them i will get intouch with the builder, as it will be resolved.


 
Sounds good to me:msp_biggrin:

Sorry fer opening this can of worms


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> brad are you trying to say you need that extra little edge :msp_rolleyes: your not getting worried already are you? its almost 2 months til d day. man your gonna have some sleepless nights. you seem to be the only one worried about the last minute tune. all i can say is my saws will be ready to cut days, or weeks ahead of time.


That's not it at all. Why the accusations? It's a simple matter of fact that a HUGE part of saw performance is carb tuning. I'm sure I'm not the only builder interested in this. I'm simply vocal about my concerns.



tlandrum2002 said:


> saws that are being shipped need to be shipped well in advance of the day of the gtg. i will gas them and run them and if theres a problem with them i will get intouch with the builder, as it will be resolved.


 That's all you had to say.


----------



## blsnelling

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry fer opening this can of worms


 
You didn't. I asked a week or two ago.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

blsnelling said:


> You didn't. I asked a week or two ago.


 
Well I guess I just stirred it a bit:msp_confused:


----------



## Andyshine77

I'll give Brad my advice. This whole thing was BS from the beginning, get out while you're still ahead, you too Will.


----------



## tlandrum

andy i dont know where you get that this whole thing is bs but i do know where you can step off if you dont like it. no one is being forced to join in, anyone is welcome to back out if you dont want to participate.


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> I'll give Brad my advice. This whole thing was BS from the beginning, get out while you're still ahead, you too Will.


 
I can't say that I share your sentiment, but I don't understand the resistance to tuning the saws. I don't care to invest a lot of time, money, and effort into a saw, and then risk running it on fuel and in different conditions without checking the tune. It only takes a minute to check and adjust the tune on a saw. Like I said, I'd be more than happy to do it myself. It's just part of doing things right IMHO.


----------



## tlandrum

im not making an accusation brad its called dishing out sh it to your oponent. so whoa up on those thoughts. is that case of whup ass i ordered for you guys got ya bothered.:jester:

any body in this build that has a concern my pm box is open...........


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> im not making an accusation brad its called dishing out sh it to your oponent. so whoa up on those thoughts. is that case of whup ass i ordered for you guys got ya bothered.:jester:
> 
> any body in this build that has a concern my pm box is open...........


 
Bring it on


----------



## tlandrum

do i need to order the tall boy cans for you bradhone:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> do i need to order the tall boy cans for you bradhone:


 
Sorry, I got the last 25 cans they had. You'll be getting two cans


----------



## tlandrum

oh snap


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Guess what I'll be bringin will be more like home brew in a mason jar.:msp_unsure:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> Well I guess I'm in. Hedgrow is sending me a saw to build & enter.
> 
> Souther MO will be represented. Sounds like a lotta fun. I may even show up in person with some of my other saws.


 
glad to see it stump. you'll do the Oklahoma,AR,MO,KS,TX GTG 
guys proud. gitrdone.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> glad to see it stump. you'll do the Oklahoma,AR,MO,KS,TX GTG
> guys proud. gitrdone.


 
Thanks fer the support.


----------



## weimedog

Can't help but follow this one...along with the "Simonizer" thread, the BSelling X-Torq thread etc. Of course the usual suspects are going to compete it the official arboristsite WORK SAW build off.

The question the keep coming to the forefront of my mind is...whats REALLY the definition of win for a work saw? More cookies per hour or more trees down in a giver time period. That's the easy measurable "performance" angle. What about things like fuel usage? Also life span? In a short period of time the reliability is tough to measure and quantify....The winner has to be the build capable of harvesting the most tree for the least amount of money & hassle time (Time equals money). A real tough thing to measure for certain!


----------



## Simonizer

weimedog said:


> Can't help but follow this one...along with the "Simonizer" thread, the BSelling X-Torq thread etc. Of course the usual suspects are going to compete it the official arboristsite WORK SAW build off.
> 
> The question the keep coming to the forefront of my mind is...whats REALLY the definition of win for a work saw? More cookies per hour or more trees down in a giver time period. That's the easy measurable "performance" angle. What about things like fuel usage? Also life span? In a short period of time the reliability is tough to measure and quantify....The winner has to be the build capable of harvesting the most tree for the least amount of money & hassle time (Time equals money). A real tough thing to measure for certain!


The saw I am modding for Rick belongs to him. Ask him after a year.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks fer the support.


 
You got it... Saw will be there Thursday! Oh, and by the way, your elevation is 1150 feet...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i'm sure you guys must know the answer to this - how can someone building at 1150-feet tune their saw for optimum at 1359-feet before they ship it. is there some correction factor? really just curious.


----------



## tlandrum

there no feasable way to tune for one altitude when your in another. i just put out there that info to let folks know there saws are all from such a close altutude that there should be no discernable difference. honestly i log mountains that have more than a 1000 ft of change in them and never need to to readjust for it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tlandrum2002 said:


> there no feasable way to tune for one altitude when your in another. i just put out there that info to let folks know there saws are all from such a close altutude that there should be no discernable difference. honestly i log mountains that have more than a 1000 ft of change in them and never need to to readjust for it.


 
thanks. was just wondering if you knew something i didn't. well, i'm sure you do but you know what i mean.


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> there no feasable way to tune for one altitude when your in another. i just put out there that info to let folks know there saws are all from such a close altutude that there should be no discernable difference. honestly i log mountains that have more than a 1000 ft of change in them and never need to to readjust for it.


 
Thats good to know Terry. Im at roughly 2150ft here in Asheville. 
But when im at my dads its well over 3,000 ft. I couldnt tell a difference. But Im still very new to this and may be wrong.


----------



## barneyrb

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm sure you guys must know the answer to this - how can someone building at 1150-feet tune their saw for optimum at 1359-feet before they ship it. is there some correction factor? really just curious.


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> there no feasable way to tune for one altitude when your in another. i just put out there that info to let folks know there saws are all from such a close altutude that there should be no discernable difference. honestly i log mountains that have more than a 1000 ft of change in them and never need to to readjust for it.


 
If someone is that worried about the tune changing my suggestion is this, tune for your elevation (mine is 88 ft above sea level), record your rpm's and then tune to that number when you get there. It should be the same.....


----------



## Jacob J.

A modern work saw, regardless if it's stock or modded, should be able to go out the door and work in a variety of given conditions and a variety of altitudes without a lot of adjustment. I built modded saws using multiple brands and configurations over the 20 years I cut timber off and on, and very rarely did I ever have to tune a saw while on I was on the side of a hill somewhere (a handful of times.) The modern diaphragm carburetor has made it possible to have a 2-cycle engine that can adapt to a lot of situations. 

I agree with Terry- this is a work saw contest. This is supposed to be all in fun. Saws should be run right out of the box as they arrive- as they are tuned. If a builder has any doubt about his saw blowing up, then tune it a little rich. I never set my modded saws on the ragged edge of performance because it's not feasible to do so when you're cutting in a production environment full time.


----------



## blsnelling

barneyrb said:


> If someone is that worried about the tune changing my suggestion is this, tune for your elevation (mine is 88 ft above sea level), record your rpm's and then tune to that number when you get there. It should be the same.....


 
That's what I recommended and he said that wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## barneyrb

blsnelling said:


> That's what I recommended and he said that wouldn't be allowed.


 
Oops, missed that one.....


----------



## tlandrum

weimedog said:


> Of course the usual suspects are going to compete it the official arboristsite WORK SAW build off.
> 
> The question the keep coming to the forefront of my mind is...whats REALLY the definition of win for a work saw? More cookies per hour or more trees down in a giver time period. That's the easy measurable "performance" angle. What about things like fuel usage? Also life span? In a short period of time the reliability is tough to measure and quantify....The winner has to be the build capable of harvesting the most tree for the least amount of money & hassle time (Time equals money). A real tough thing to measure for certain!


 
i will try to give you my interpretation of a true modified work saw. 
i think that a work saw should put more timber to the ground in the same amount of time. varying in size from 6'' to 6' in diameter without having to do any changes to the tune. i want to get it out of the truck in the morning throw it and my gypo jugs over my shoulder and go make a living. it needs to be day in and day out reliable. with it being modified you will be guarenteed that it will not live as long becouse i think a saw only has so many revolutions in it. if you get your number of revs in half the time then it will have half the life. if that makes sense. i person using a tool for a living wants that tool to get more work done in less time with as much longevity and reliability as possible. you cant have both. but you try for a good balance. with a modded work saw it will use more fuel but it should be in good relation to how much work it gets done per the amount used. im no pro at building these saws and dont have all the answers but im fair to my friends and competitors and honest to a fualt. i tend to tell it like it is you could say. and if i dont know i wont lie my way thru it. if i see bullsh t ill call it bull sh t. i think we all are pretty much on common ground when it comes down to what we consider to be a real working mans saw. so lets not dress up ######## and send them to an event thats for fun and the enjoyment of people wanting to see a good woods ported saw.. i have said this more than once if you send a race saw to my work saw build and it gets burned up you were warned. if it cant handle cutting all day its not a da mn work saw. if it has to be tuned for optimal performance as the day goes by its not a work saw.. anyone that does not agree with what is going on here on june the 18th need not attend or participate in the discussion about the event. if some one thinks im being biased about this event needs to ask some of the participant s how much ive done for them to be able to compete. i ve offered up free work on a saw,i done very low cost milling for pistons and cylinder for guys that are in the build. ive offered my little bit of knowledge thru many pms to several guys that have ask for it.so i think im being fair on this deal. if you think not than you really probably arent the kind of person that would get along with me in real life. im very out spoken and matter of fact about things and ill give a total stranger the same hard time and ribbing that id give my best friend.


----------



## blsnelling

All I ask is that you check the tune of each saw ONCE after you get it, just as you would your own saw. That way it's tuned with your fuel in your conditions. That's all. Can we agree to that? If nothing else, you're portecting yourself from running someones saw too lean. And I will get my saw to you well before the deadline.


----------



## tlandrum

brad i will do my very best to not let someones saw get burned up over a bad tune. when i tune a saw its tune by ear for slight four stroking out of the wood and instant clean up as soon as it hits a load. i have never burned one up and i have other respected builders that i have spoken to that tune the same way. my whole point is im not going to tweak peoples saw for them for the fastest cut time possible. im not a jrek that will let someones saw get toasted over stupidity. a work saw should be tuned to clear upas fast as its in the cut and not tuned to the ragged edge for 5 cookies. if the saw is tuned for 5 cookies than by my definition its not a work saw. i will tune anyones saw that needs it tuned to be a reliable all day long working saw. but i will not tune anyones saw for a 5 cut race. thats the entire point im trying to make here. your saw or anyone elses saw is safe in my tuning hands for a crisp responding good idling correctly tuned by a man that runs them all day every day to make a living.but if you saw wins with my tune or loses with my tune is the least of my worries and i dont want my tuning to be an excuse for people to call biased on my part. to be honest i counted and i have directly hands on work or parts donated in 8 out of the 19 saws in this competition. so biased would be kinda hard for me.


----------



## eMGunslinger

blsnelling said:


> All I ask is that you check the tune of each saw ONCE after you get it, just as you would your own saw. That way it's tuned with your fuel in your conditions. That's all. Can we agree to that? If nothing else, you're portecting yourself from running someones saw too lean. And I will get my saw to you well before the deadline.


Thats all I am worried about, I am just in this for the good fun to say I did. But would greatly sadden me if my saw go fubar'ed not saying anyone here isn't experience with saw (infact more so than myself by most accounts)


----------



## edisto

blsnelling said:


> It only takes 30 seconds to check/adjust a saw. *As long as I can make it, I'llbe more than happy to tune everyone of them myself.* Anything less and it's simply not a level playing field.


 
I'll bet you would...LOL.



jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm sure you guys must know the answer to this - how can someone building at 1150-feet tune their saw for optimum at 1359-feet before they ship it. is there some correction factor? really just curious.


 
Just get a 209 foot ladder.



tlandrum2002 said:


> brad i will do my very best to not let someones saw get burned up over a bad tune. when i tune a saw its tune by ear for slight four stroking out of the wood and instant clean up as soon as it hits a load. i have never burned one up and i have other respected builders that i have spoken to that tune the same way. my whole point is im not going to tweak peoples saw for them for the fastest cut time possible. im not a jrek that will let someones saw get toasted over stupidity. a work saw should be tuned to clear upas fast as its in the cut and not tuned to the ragged edge for 5 cookies. if the saw is tuned for 5 cookies than by my definition its not a work saw. i will tune anyones saw that needs it tuned to be a reliable all day long working saw. but i will not tune anyones saw for a 5 cut race. thats the entire point im trying to make here. your saw or anyone elses saw is safe in my tuning hands for a crisp responding good idling correctly tuned by a man that runs them all day every day to make a living.but if you saw wins with my tune or loses with my tune is the least of my worries and i dont want my tuning to be an excuse for people to call biased on my part. to be honest i counted and i have directly hands on work or parts donated in 8 out of the 19 saws in this competition. so biased would be kinda hard for me.


 
I have no dog in this fight (sadly), but with the level of expertise that is going to be there, I don't think a saw that is way out of tune is going to go unnoticed. If one is out of whack, I'm sure it will get the quick field tune that any work saw would get, and get put back in the wood where it belongs.

I understand what you are saying Brad, but you have to realize that the implication is that the guys that will be running the saws don't know what they are doing.


----------



## Jacob J.

I have complete confidence that Terry will handle it all fairly and will keep anyone's saw from blowing up.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Jacob J. said:


> I have complete confidence that Terry will handle it all fairly and will keep anyone's saw from blowing up.


 
I agree 100%.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

If I was sending a saw there I would want to know that it would be tuned for the conditions so it could run up to it's potential, I wouldn't want my work saw having a cookie cutter tune and vice versa. I don't think they should all have to be tached & Tuned but at least know theres some burble at wfo for insurance.....



Hey Brad, I thought you where coming to this one. I hope you make it...


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> brad i will do my very best to not let someones saw get burned up over a bad tune. when i tune a saw its tune by ear for slight four stroking out of the wood and instant clean up as soon as it hits a load. i have never burned one up and i have other respected builders that i have spoken to that tune the same way. my whole point is im not going to tweak peoples saw for them for the fastest cut time possible. im not a jrek that will let someones saw get toasted over stupidity. a work saw should be tuned to clear upas fast as its in the cut and not tuned to the ragged edge for 5 cookies. if the saw is tuned for 5 cookies than by my definition its not a work saw. i will tune anyones saw that needs it tuned to be a reliable all day long working saw. but i will not tune anyones saw for a 5 cut race. thats the entire point im trying to make here. your saw or anyone elses saw is safe in my tuning hands for a crisp responding good idling correctly tuned by a man that runs them all day every day to make a living.but if you saw wins with my tune or loses with my tune is the least of my worries and i dont want my tuning to be an excuse for people to call biased on my part. to be honest i counted and i have directly hands on work or parts donated in 8 out of the 19 saws in this competition. so biased would be kinda hard for me.


 
I agree with everything you said. That's all I was asking for


----------



## Chris J.

Jacob J. said:


> I have complete confidence that Terry will handle it all fairly and will keep anyone's saw from blowing up.




:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Boleclimber

What ever happened to the saying no guts no glory?

Man up....... Send your saw and take your lickings........ Let the chips fall where they may!


----------



## tlandrum

Boleclimber said:


> What ever happened to the saying no guts no glory?
> 
> Man up....... Send your saw and take your lickings........ Let the chips fall where they may!


 
yup


----------



## indiansprings

Terry, excellent post defining what a work saw is. I seldom have to ever tune a saw, our elevation changes aren't very drastic sometimes maybe 250-300 feet at the most. I tune mine like you described by ear. If I have to screw around with four guys saws nothing would get done. It is bad enough just keeping their chains sharp.
I have the upmost respect for you putting on the event. I hope everyone who gets their azz wupped just laughs about it, learns a little and has a great, safe time. There are dang sure worse ways to spend time. You ought to charge admission for those who haven't entered a saw, the exchange of information about improving a saws performance at this gtg will be astounding. 

It would be great if someone would bring a stock cylinder off a common saw like a 372 or 460 and one that has a safe woods port to let the guys who don't know what porting is all about actually get their hands on a jug and look at the differences. Just a basic safe port job, not one of the top secret port jobs. lol


----------



## tlandrum

ive got a hand full of cylinders folks could look at but then id have to kill them lol


----------



## HARRY BARKER

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive got a hand full of cylinders folks could look at but then id have to kill them lol


hahahahaha


----------



## Blowncrewcab

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive got a hand full of cylinders folks could look at but then id have to kill them lol


 
I'm Glad I got out of there when I did after Marveling at your shelf of top secret pistons and cylinders:taped:


----------



## mdavlee

I have pictures from other saws I did on here in different threads on here. I meant to take pictures but was in a hurry and thought about it when I put the plastic on it.


----------



## tlandrum

any one that knows me personally knows there welcome to see any thing i have done to a saw. i have one saw in particular that i have showed a few guys that does indeed have some prety trick work to it and i dont mind sharing my thoughts and ideas to anyone that wants my help. i myself look to real builders for input on my stuff when i want to try something new. so what ive learned from the big guns ill pass on graciously


----------



## mdavlee

Those saws on the shelf have some pretty cool stuff done to them. I wish I had a lathe to try some more things.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I done a thread on mine a few months ago. It nothing fancy, just a firewood cutter. Its got a top secret piston now though.....and I snuck a peak at one of Terry's top secret cylinders lol. Guess he didn't find out since Im still kickin.   


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/165832.htm


----------



## mdavlee

I did window the piston in my saw this time. I raised the cylinder up about 10mm. That's what I remember about mine right now. I didn't measure the popup. I need to update my thread.


----------



## eMGunslinger

mdavlee said:


> Those saws on the shelf have some pretty cool stuff done to them. I wish I had a lathe to try some more things.


 
As soon as I get my mill, lathe, and a 220v in the garage set up again....its game-on for me


----------



## tlandrum

i use my lathe for more than just saws. i make parts for my logging equipment like pins,bushings and lots hard to find stuff


----------



## eMGunslinger

I look for things to break just to give me and excuse to go make it on a lathe or mill, I am the same with welding. Also I have noticed the tendency for me to find a reason to go to the metal store and justify a bunch of angle iron and assorted sheets and such.
Most people make a living on there lathes/mills/welders. I just like to open my garage and see a giant tool chest of awesome!


----------



## tlandrum

right now im searching for a piece of bushing stock 20'' long 4 1/2'' round with a 2 3/8 '' hole in the center to replace a pin holder on my knuckle boom. its had me shut dow for 3 days now, besides the dang rain as usual


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> right now im searching for a piece of bushing stock 20'' long 4 1/2'' round with a 2 3/8 '' hole in the center to replace a pin holder on my knuckle boom. its had me shut dow for 3 days now, besides the dang rain as usual


How much weight bears down on it and what material you looking for exactly? Any temperature dependancies?
Also is it Clench, Flange, or Solid?


----------



## tlandrum

this would be solid and doesnt really need any special treatment . it is the bushing that holds the bottom pin on my knuck boom. the pin is 2 3/8 x 27 1/2. it holds both the main boom lift cylinders. i think my boom will lift 15 - 20000 lbs


----------



## wheelman

tlandrum2002 said:


> this would be solid and doesnt really need any special treatment . it is the bushing that holds the bottom pin on my knuck boom. the pin is 2 3/8 x 27 1/2. it holds both the main boom lift cylinders. i think my boom will lift 15 - 20000 lbs


 
Quit worrying about that loader and let me come down and haul them logs.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## little possum

wheelman said:


> Quit worrying about that loader and let me come down and haul them logs.:msp_biggrin:


 Yall need a superviser?


----------



## wheelman

I dont take supervising too well but you welcome to ride shotgun.


----------



## tlandrum

wheelman said:


> Quit worrying about that loader and let me come down and haul them logs.:msp_biggrin:


 
it would cost 400 bucks for you to drive down and back home at these fuel prices. off road is costing me 3.79 and rd fuel is 4.10


----------



## wheelman

tlandrum2002 said:


> it would cost 400 bucks for you to drive down and back home at these fuel prices. off road is costing me 3.79 and rd fuel is 4.10


 
I feel your pain bro! Its costing me about $250 a day to keep my beast fed.


----------



## tlandrum

im short hauling right now but if you add in skidder fuel and loader fuel im at about that same mark. it cost me a load per day to just operate and then i need one or two to pay the bills at home. so i have to up production and get less money back out of it. its a real slap in the face for such a dangerous and physacally/mentaly draing job.


----------



## grandpatractor

I also want to say that we want to be fair to all the participants. If I think I made a bad cut that is my fault that I will throw out that time and run it again. We are trying to get good runs out of the saws and let them be judged not my skills.

Of course it is always "House rules" and it isn't my house. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Just pretend it's some hangin' beef. You'll be fine!


----------



## tlandrum

whers the beef?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I should be able to get the grinding done on the cylinder this weekend . To knock the rust off my porting skills, I did a Husky 350 the other night, turned out good.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I received Hedgrows saw today Now tofigure out how to do this porting stuff


----------



## tlandrum

stumpyshusky said:


> I received Hedgrows saw today Now tofigure out how to do this porting stuff


 
hammer,chisel,hoof rasp,sandpaper, router. that ought to do ya


----------



## mdavlee

Grind a little here and there and then poke a hole in the muffler and you'll be done.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Grind a little here and there and then poke a hole in the muffler and you'll be done.:msp_rolleyes:


 
No... That's how "I" would port a saw...Oh, and Terry? Stumpy uses saws to "OPEN" barrels of WHUP ASS... :msp_sneaky: You did say you were runnin' 110 octane corn liquor with stihl ultra? Right?


----------



## tlandrum

no ,no ,no, were drinkin 110 proof corn whiskey after were done playing with them saws and i pass out that whup ass i orderedotstir:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> hammer,chisel,hoof rasp,sandpaper, router. that ought to do ya


 
That's awfully High tech fer me. 



Hedgerow said:


> No... That's how "I" would port a saw...Oh, and Terry? Stumpy uses saws to "OPEN" barrels of WHUP ASS... :msp_sneaky: You did say you were runnin' 110 octane corn liquor with stihl ultra? Right?


 
Don't start writen checks that I can't cash buddy. I'll be happy if the dadgum thing starts when I git there.



tlandrum2002 said:


> no ,no ,no, were drinkin 110 proof corn whiskey after were done playing with them saws and i pass out that whup ass i orderedotstir:


 
Don't teese me, it's been too long since I had me a jar of shine:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I received Hedgrows saw today Now tofigure out how to do this porting stuff


 Are you still wanting to borrow my cutting torch to speed things up a little:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

you know, im in tn where the shine still smooth as water.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Are you still wanting to borrow my cutting torch to speed things up a little:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Got the torch, might need to borrow my buddys 3120K chop saw to clean things up:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> you know, im in tn where the shine still smooth as water.


 
And here I thought they charcoal filtered all their whiskey in TN...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> you know, im in tn where the shine still smooth as water.


 
OOOOOHHHHH buddy, my mouths a waterin, Can't hardly find it around these parts anymore. Guess I need to set me up my own still. Then convince my wife that i'm makein my own fuel fer the saws, truck, & bike


----------



## atvguns

Probably after the first drink everything seems as smooth as water


----------



## Stumpys Customs

The good stuff don't hit ya till you try to stand up


----------



## tlandrum

ill tell you guys a good one on my wife. back when we first met we went bar hopping a lot. well one night she came over to where i was standing with my buddys and grabbed the vodka bottle from my hand and turned it up. when she handed it back to me she said what the he ll was that. that was not vodka. i said well next time you may want to ask what im drinkin. she had took a great big gulp of crystal clear moonshine. about 15 minutes later i was holding her up by the belt loop and keeping her hair out of her face while she talked to ralph. i thought it was funny but her,not so much


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> ill tell you guys a good one on my wife. back when we first met we went bar hopping a lot. well one night she came over to where i was standing with my buddys and grabbed the vodka bottle from my hand and turned it up. when she handed it back to me she said what the he ll was that. that was not vodka. i said well next time you may want to ask what im drinkin. she had took a great big gulp of crystal clear moonshine. about 15 minutes later i was holding her up by the belt loop and keeping her hair out of her face while she talked to ralph. i thought it was funny but her,not so much


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:Classic


----------



## komatsuvarna

stumpyshusky said:


> Can't hardly find it around these parts anymore.


 
Its easy to find here. I tried it for the first and last time a couple years ago....its not for me! LOL


----------



## mdavlee

Some of the best I ever had came from the hills around home.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum

popcorn sutton was from around your neck of the woods wasnt he mike?


----------



## mdavlee

I think he was around Newport area if I remember right.


----------



## tlandrum

i think its cocke county,one of the shine capitols


----------



## MacLaren

mdavlee said:


> Some of the best I ever had came from the hills around home.:msp_thumbup:


 
The best i ever got the man died that made it. Think ill head to wilkesboro and see whats a goin on. Thats where Junior Johnson is from and where he learned to drive. And quite possibly the white lightning mecca- if you will please.......


----------



## komatsuvarna

hillbilly22 said:


> The best i ever got the man died that made it. Think ill head to wilkesboro and see whats a goin on. Thats where Junior Johnson is from and where he learned to drive. And quite possibly the white lightning mecca- if you will please.......


 
Junior Johnson's midnight moon.


----------



## tlandrum

i think they sale a legal corn whiskey named after marvin "popcorn" sutton


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think they sale a legal corn whiskey named after marvin "popcorn" sutton


 
I believe your right Terry. Think Ive saw a jar in Gatlinburgh maybee? Ive definetly heard of that name.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I have some "Apple Pie" Flavored in the Fridge in the Garage right now. It can double as a Sterno if needed, that stuff burns Blue like a cutting torch. If needed I can bring some Clear or Apple flavored for the Peeps that can't easily get it, I just drive around the corner


----------



## mdavlee

I've had some apple pie before that was real good. I don't know where it came from as my FIL gave it to me when we got married.


----------



## tlandrum

i sure could use some smooth apple squeezins


----------



## Blowncrewcab

No Prob...


----------



## MacLaren

Ill try and get a hold of some peachy stuff.

That'd be just peachy wouldnt it?


----------



## wendell

OK, now I'm going to have to make it for sure! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

those of whom dont get to make it to this gtg will be missing the gtg of the year i am hoping to have 100 people or more.


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think its cocke county,one of the shine capitols



It's the meth capital these days. 



tlandrum2002 said:


> those of whom dont get to make it to this gtg will be missing the gtg of the year i am hoping to have 100 people or more.



You have to rub it?????


----------



## little possum

Whats the going rate of that 115 these days


----------



## wheelman

We have a local fall festival here in Hancock Co. and they let an old guy run off a batch of moonshine right on the site. They give it away by the shot and call it gasahol.


----------



## Terry Syd

Whoa! I make my own vodka (from dextrose sugar to give the cleanest drop), but to take it straight off the still is some serious alcohol. After taking off the 'head' the first shot glass would be around 95%, or 190 proof!

After that it starts dropping down but you can figure for an average to a pot to be about 80% or 160 proof. I mix it with clean spring water to bring it to a vodka strength of 40% or 80 proof.

My brother and I once took shots right off the still and we got chit-faced so quick we were laughing at the absurdity of it all.

Edit: My first still was using a pressure cooker and copper tubing - look it up on the internet, there's plenty of examples.


----------



## cowroy

Yes there is a distillery in Gatlinburg that has Popcorn Suttons recipe and another recipe of apple that is Junior Johnson's. Trouble is they are only like 100 proof at best. This is coming from a distributor that I know. Personally IMO all liquor sucks  like a milkshake!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

The next build off will entail the MS Deuce-Eleven.

20" bar, 404 chain.

Saw cannot have a working choke, cannot have an airfilter, and must run alky with pipe. No mufflers allowed. Saw must appear stock except for the pipe. The bar must be air brush painted with a wicked design - I would recommend Nub from American Chopper as a painter. He's real good. 


I look forward to this event. We'll schedule it conveniently for Wednesday January 4th 2012 at Thall's shop. 04ultra will run the saws to see if they actually run. A non running saw will be disqualified immediately. All that matters though is if the saw can run at idle, it's cutting performance will be irrelevant so we will not need wood. Idle is all that is important so no throttle blipping Steve. The real build off test will be how light the builders can make the saw. Sawtroll will be there with his scale.

The winner will be going home with a 50lb bag of Dad's dog food, a pack of three V-neck white Hanes T-shirts (size XL), and a ball point Bic pen.

For food we will have Cinnamon Toast Crunch, Golden Grahms, and green olives. Cereal will cost $3.00 per bowl, olives will be $6.00 per pound. There will be no milk for the cereal to honor those who are lactose intolerant. In place of milk we will use carrot juice. To keep the budget down there will be no spoons, we will only have forks @ $0.25 a pop. Bringing a dish to pass will result in disqualification and a wedgie.

The event will last 3 days. For recreation we will have a few tables setup with Legos, Micro Machines, and a Slip-n-Slide in the parking lot. Remember if it doesn't say Micro Machines, it's not the real thing.

There will be a $50.00 entry fee. Send me PayPal, check, or MO. PM me for my address. 

I look forward to seeing you all there. This GTG is gonna rock. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jeepyfz450

WoodChucker81 said:


> The next build off will entail the MS Deuce-Eleven.
> 
> 20" bar, 404 chain.
> 
> Saw cannot have a working choke, cannot have an airfilter, and must run alky with pipe. No mufflers allowed. Saw must appear stock except for the pipe. The bar must be air brush painted with a wicked design - I would recommend Nub from American Chopper as a painter. He's real good.
> 
> 
> I look forward to this event. We'll schedule it conveniently for Wednesday January 4th 2012 at Thall's shop. 04ultra will run the saws to see if they actually run. A non running saw will be disqualified immediately. All that matters though is if the saw can run at idle, it's cutting performance will be irrelevant so we will not need wood. Idle is all that is important so no throttle blipping Steve. The real build off test will be how light the builders can make the saw. Sawtroll will be there with his scale.
> 
> The winner will be going home with a 50lb bag of Dad's dog food, a pack of three V-neck white Hanes T-shirts (size XL), and a ball point Bic pen.
> 
> For food we will have Cinnamon Toast Crunch, Golden Grahms, and green olives. Cereal will cost $3.00 per bowl, olives will be $6.00 per pound. There will be no milk for the cereal to honor those who are lactose intolerant. In place of milk we will use carrot juice. To keep the budget down there will be no spoons, we will only have forks @ $0.25 a pop. Bringing a dish to pass will result in disqualification and a wedgie.
> 
> The event will last 3 days. For recreation we will have a few tables setup with Legos, Micro Machines, and a Slip-n-Slide in the parking lot. Remember if it doesn't say Micro Machines, it's not the real thing.
> 
> There will be a $50.00 entry fee. Send me PayPal, check, or MO. PM me for my address.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you all there. This GTG is gonna rock. :msp_thumbsup:


 
lol and i thought i was bored today.........


----------



## blsnelling

Jason, you're a complete hoot:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

jason stay out of my head


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

WoodChucker81 said:


> For food we will have Cinnamon Toast Crunch, Golden Grahms, and green olives. Cereal will cost $3.00 per bowl, olives will be $6.00 per pound. There will be no milk for the cereal to honor those who are lactose intolerant. In place of milk we will use carrot juice. To keep the budget down there will be no spoons, we will only have forks @ $0.25 a pop. Bringing a dish to pass will result in disqualification and a wedgie.



Jason thank you for addressing my need for an almost entirely breakfast cereal based diet. In addition I'll be making my world famous PB&J, oreo cookie, Wavy Lay's chip, and Yoohoo lunch platter.


----------



## tlandrum

im glad i can make it through the day without food when needed lol so what happen to the lavish nycm grub? around here its southern style cookin, everyone seems to get there belly full any way. whether its the best tastin food or not


----------



## Work Saw Collector

blsnelling said:


> Jason, you're a complete hoot:msp_biggrin:


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> jason stay out of my head


 
I repped him  couldn't help myself.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

tlandrum2002 said:


> im glad i can make it through the day without food when needed lol so what happen to the lavish nycm grub? around here its southern style cookin, everyone seems to get there belly full any way. whether its the best tastin food or not


 
Lol you askin' about the food or am I the NYCSM grub...?!

HaHaHaHaHa!!!!


----------



## tlandrum

ok you got me ,now whats the question again?


----------



## blsnelling

Hey Jacob...I though you were sending me a saw?


----------



## Andyshine77

So it's not running yet? slacker.:tongue2:


----------



## buck futter

*nice 372*

looks like the makings of a nice saw Brad, are you going to use Ed Heards numbers from Andys saw? I heard that sucker ran great!


----------



## Boleclimber

buck futter said:


> looks like the makings of a nice saw Brad, are you going to use Ed Heards numbers from Andys saw? I heard that sucker ran great!


 
What??? He doesn't come up with his own numbers.:msp_scared:


----------



## edisto

tlandrum2002 said:


> im glad i can make it through the day without food when needed lol so what happen to the lavish nycm grub? around here its southern style cookin, everyone seems to get there belly full any way. whether its the best tastin food or not



It might not be what you want, but it's all you want.


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> Hey Jacob...I though you were sending me a saw?


 
thats going to be dang near a new saw,niicceee


----------



## blsnelling

buck futter said:


> looks like the makings of a nice saw Brad, are you going to use Ed Heards numbers from Andys saw? I heard that sucker ran great!


 
You'll find my 372 builds to be significantly different from Andre's saw.


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> You'll find my 372 builds to be significantly different from Andrea saw.


 
uh, slower:help: i couldnt resist


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> uh, slower:help: i couldnt resist


 
It was until I started windowing my pistons. When that worked for me a lot of people started following suit. It seems to be working well for everyone that's used it.


----------



## tlandrum

a lot of folks used to use the 266 xp single ring piston becouse its already windowed. instead of going thru the work of windowing a piston. for me since im going to do a pop up and mill the cylinder it just seems as easy to window the piston than to spend the money on the 266 piston to me.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

When I'm building race saws for my customers I find that a bigger impulse line will buy you at least 4 seconds in the cut.


----------



## tlandrum

jason our giving away trade secrets, at this we may have to send ex mafia members to brake your legs:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> a lot of folks used to use the 266 xp single ring piston becouse its already windowed. instead of going thru the work of windowing a piston. for me since im going to do a pop up and mill the cylinder it just seems as easy to window the piston than to spend the money on the 266 piston to me.


 I've since learned that it had been done before, but had never seen it done before in the few years I've been around.


----------



## tlandrum

theres a lot of tricks that has been around a long time and are kept as guarded secrets so builders think they have an edge


----------



## husq2100

blsnelling said:


> I've since learned that it had been done before, but had never seen it done before in the few years I've been around.


 
for a minute there, i thought you were saying that you were the first and came up with the idea.........


----------



## blsnelling

husq2100 said:


> for a minute there, i thought you were saying that you were the first and came up with the idea.........


 
Just saying I hadn't seen it done in the 4+ years I've been around. Only after doing it myself did I learn it had been done before. I'm surprised it got lost in the shuffle. It really seems to help.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> I've since learned that it had been done before, but had never seen it done before in the few years I've been around.


 
Ya same here Brad, you were the first I've seen do it. I put a 272xp piston in a 372BB and it worked out really great, its already got windows, needs to be machined to fit, but makes a really great runner.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Ya same here Brad, you were the first I've seen do it. I put a 272xp piston in a 372BB and it worked out really great, its already got windows, needs to be machined to fit, but makes a really great runner.


 
I understand there are a few pistons that will work.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> I understand there are a few pistons that will work.


 
Yep, so I hear. The 272 is the only one I've tried.


----------



## tlandrum

dont forget simons top secret 372 piston:help:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> dont forget simons top secret 372 piston:help:


 
That would be nice to know


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> dont forget simons top secret 372 piston:help:


Is simons representing himself with a saw or modifying someone else that they are to send as built by him?


----------



## tlandrum

i think that a little birdy told that it was just an old johhny piston similar to the 266xp if not the same thing. the 266 piston gives you plenty of room to widen ports and higher pin to crown height for making the pop up without having to mill the cylinder. then it also has the windows. i came up with an old 371xp full circle piston that only has the opening in the side for the pin. so i can go 70% with no problem. by doing that i can gain lots of flow without worry of rings in the port


----------



## tlandrum

eMGunslinger said:


> Is simons representing himself with a saw or modifying someone else that they are to send as built by him?


 
he is building river rat 2 saw


----------



## eMGunslinger

Has anyone thought to ever make a longer or shorter connecting rod to raise ur comp instead? I realize you cannot go to crazy. If you could find a piston where the pin sits lower or has a longer or oversized skirt you would have more rome to play around inside the piston and with the porting. Example a Honda Cr250 has a 66mm piston same pin design but the skirt is longer so in theory you could put it in a 090. Only problem I would see thus far is getting the skirt at bdc to recess into the crank case like its supposed to?

Maybe I am underthinking this, I should probably order some crazy parts and get busy on the mill first :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> he is building river rat 2 saw


O ok well, I bought one he modified some time back as soon as it comes in I plan to tear it down and possibly revamp it some aswell if need be. Id like to say I will try and actually drive up but will more than likely have to ship it


----------



## tlandrum

i guess youll be able to kill the myth of whats in there once you open it up.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> i guess youll be able to kill the myth of whats in there once you open it up.


 
You mean he doesn't have a "no open policy", lol.


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> i guess youll be able to kill the myth of whats in there once you open it up.


But I already know he and I chit chat a bit :msp_tongue:
I do him the justice of not saying though, Its more fun to sand bag than play fair


----------



## tlandrum

well i dont chit chat with him but i do chat with several in the know,so youll have a hard time sand bagging here. itll take a lot more than that special piston in this build off.lol


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i dont chit chat with him but i do chat with several in the know,so youll have a hard time sand bagging here. itll take a lot more than that special piston in this build off.lol


Haha I know all in good fun. I am just gonna paint my whole saw with blue flames though thats my secret to making it faster, and put some pixy dust in my air filter


----------



## Jacob J.

WoodChucker81 said:


> I look forward to seeing you all there. This GTG is gonna rock. :msp_thumbsup:


 
Posts like this are what happens when a guy drinks nothing but peppermint Schnaaps and watches 74 hours straight of "Taxi" re-runs...


----------



## blsnelling

blsnelling said:


> Hey Jacob...I though you were sending me a saw?


 


Jacob J. said:


> Posts like this are what happens when a guy drinks nothing but peppermint Schnaaps and watches 74 hours straight of "Taxi" re-runs...


 
Are your ears itching? I've been talking about you, lol.


----------



## tlandrum

brad its been atleast an hour since you first posted that pic,so how is it running:spam:


----------



## SawGarage

blsnelling said:


> Hey Jacob...I though you were sending me a saw?


 
ohhh... I see one of them there sexay LARGE bar-covers (supposedly made for the 570-575 xpw's, according to bailey's)


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> brad its been atleast an hour since you first posted that pic,so how is it running:spam:


 
Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Jacob J.

buck futter said:


> looks like the makings of a nice saw Brad, are you going to use Ed Heards numbers from Andys saw? I heard that sucker ran great!


 
There was a glut of EHP saws on e-bay a couple years ago from several different sellers. Maybe his numbers didn't turn out to be so good?



parrisw said:


> Ya same here Brad, you were the first I've seen do it. I put a 272xp piston in a 372BB and it worked out really great, its already got windows, needs to be machined to fit, but makes a really great runner.


 
People have been windowing pistons in saws since the 50's. This ain't rocket science y'all know.


----------



## tlandrum

jj dont tell everyone this aint rocket science,weve gotem thinkin they have to pay to get a saw to run good


----------



## Jacob J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> jj dont tell everyone this aint rocket science,weve gotem thinkin they have to pay to get a saw to run good


 
There will always be people who pay to have a saw modded just like there will always be people who pay for satellite TV, DVD players in cars, X-boxes, Wiis, and other expensive toys.


----------



## blsnelling

Jacob J. said:


> There will always be people who pay to have a saw modded.


 
+1, even though all the info, and others to help and guide are right here. Some simply don't have the interest, and that's understandable.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I am so an example of that.....

Working on saws is a PITA as far as I'm concerned, let alone building them. Building saws, bah. Good grief would I ever hate my life if I were working on grinding a cylinder and fiddling with timing and carburation, lol....

I'd much rather be in the woods dropping trees and milling. Of course I love a good ported saw, that just adds some fun to the enjoyment of cutting. But I'll never be running one I built myself. Fark that noise. Working on saws IMO is for the birds.....


----------



## tlandrum

i think some people pay to have it done becouse they think their getting a better job than they could do for themselves.


----------



## Jacob J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think some people pay to have it done becouse they think their getting a better job than they could do for themselves.


 
The reason I started was that there simply wasn't many people around modding saws when I was cutting full time.


----------



## eMGunslinger

Jacob J. said:


> The reason I started was that there simply wasn't many people around modding saws when I was cutting full time.


Its ok around where I live, the wild-thingy is considered main stream and the biggest husky you see are the ones at Lowe's :msp_sad:


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> People have been windowing pistons in saws since the 50's. This ain't rocket science y'all know.


 
Yes I know. Its Rocket Surgery.


----------



## tlandrum

i raced moto cross for years and built my own bikes. i started out porting on them. when i rebuilt my first saw i new nothing about changing the timing for better performance but i guess that was the begining of my woods porting. i just cleaned it all up widened the ports and called it a day. things have come a long way for me in the last few years.lol


----------



## indiansprings

Going to run a water cooled head on this one like a bike? I'm surprised no one has posted a saw with that yet after seeing the picture of that nos powered wild thing.lol


----------



## tlandrum

doggone radiators keep getting in the way of bucking lol


----------



## bcorradi

WoodChucker81 said:


> I am so an example of that.....
> 
> Working on saws is a PITA as far as I'm concerned, let alone building them. Building saws, bah. Good grief would I ever hate my life if I were working on grinding a cylinder and fiddling with timing and carburation, lol....
> 
> I'd much rather be in the woods dropping trees and milling. Of course I love a good ported saw, that just adds some fun to the enjoyment of cutting. But I'll never be running one I built myself. Fark that noise. Working on saws IMO is for the birds.....


 
Ya but on the same token you would get a lot better hands on exp playing with saws in the evening vs playing video games imo.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

bcorradi said:


> Ya but on the same token you would get a lot better hands on exp playing with saws in the evening vs playing video games imo.


 

That may be so but Black Ops is tough to beat in the entertainment field. Sorry but when being compared to anything other than sex, Call of Duty wins. 

I still stand my ground. Fark working on saws.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

WoodChucker81 said:


> That may be so but Black Ops is tough to beat in the entertainment field. Sorry but when being compared to anything other than sex, Call of Duty wins.
> 
> I still stand my ground. Fark working on saws.


 
I like running saws more than, working on them but working 7-8 days a week limits that. It's easier to work on a saw at 9 at night that running a saw. Adapting a set of headlights for a saw has been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## blsnelling

Quick tech question. There are two wires running to the kill switch. One goes to the coil. Where does the other one terminate? It has an eyelet, so is held down by a bolt.


----------



## buck futter

Jacob J. said:


> There was a glut of EHP saws on e-bay a couple years ago from several different sellers. Maybe his numbers didn't turn out to be so good?
> 
> 
> 
> People have been windowing pistons in saws since the 50's. This ain't rocket science y'all know.


 
Well JJ the quote was Brad had a hard time beating andys 372ehp until he finally figure something out. Maybe the were not the "best numbers" but apparently good enough.

haha

great amusement! I wonder if the prelude to this build off or the rehashing of the events will be longer in thread pages?

D


----------



## komatsuvarna

blsnelling said:


> Quick tech question. There are two wires running to the kill switch. One goes to the coil. Where does the other one terminate? It has an eyelet, so is held down by a bolt.


 
It stays right with the blue one until they go through to the starter cover, then it turns up and is screwed to the case. The screw is just about a 1/4 inch above were the wires come through.


----------



## eMGunslinger

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Working 7-8 days a week limits that.


7-8 days in a week is indeed pretty crazy


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> It stays right with the blue one until they go through to the starter cover, then it turns up and is screwed to the case. The screw is just about a 1/4 inch above were the wires come through.


 
Thanks Almost run time.


----------



## blsnelling

It's all together and running. So far it only has a muffler mod, the squish tightened, and an unlimited coil.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tWm6G1QsDFE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tlandrum

brads thats a nice looking saw,specialy being built from spare parts. mine look that way for atleast a week after heading into the woodslol


----------



## blsnelling

I've got an unusual request here. Anyone have a 372XP model/SN plate they don't need? This case started life as a 365 Special. I thought about having a custom one made Something like 372 X-Tra Special SN: 11 0001


----------



## tlandrum

id leave the 365 special plate on it just to make people scratch there heads when they see it running. id just smile and say ,''yep that one sure was a runner right out of the box''


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> id leave the 365 special plate on it just to make people scratch there heads when they see it running. id just smile and say ,''yep that one sure was a runner right out of the box''


 
ha ha ha. I agree. I got a 365 starter on my last 372 I did, the serial says 372, but I got a spare 365 serial plate I could put on.


----------



## promac850

Hmm... is a 440 close enough to enter in this competition? I could pull the engine out of the Doo and make a bar and chain go on it... :monkey:


----------



## blsnelling

Hehehe. Look what happens when you're bored on a rainy Saturday, lol. I went to the pet store and made a dog tag. The shape isn't exact, but it was the largest they had.


----------



## Chris J.

blsnelling said:


> Hehehe. Look what happens when you're bored on a rainy Saturday, lol. I went to the pet store and made a dog tag. The shape isn't exact, but it was the largest they had.




Now that's a nice touch, Brad.


----------



## Andyshine77

Ahahahah that's too cool.


----------



## tlandrum

where im from we'd call that a vanity plate:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

but it was a good idea


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I Like it:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

HMMMM, maybee a new trend:msp_confused:
How bout this;

Stumpbroke 372xp
X-tra poop

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> HMMMM, maybee a new trend:msp_confused:
> How bout this;
> 
> Stumpbroke 372xp
> X-tra poop
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
PM your adress Stumpy and I will get one and send it so you can put it on the Stumpbroke saw. That would be a hoot.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

all right if all you guys are getting custom tags im pulling out the air brush and startin on the ghost flames


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> all right if all you guys are getting custom tags im pulling out the air brush and startin on the ghost flames


 
This is gonna turn into a pimp my saw competition:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

all I need is some fuzzy dice, I already have the Fresh Pine Scent:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

How about some hydraulic av mounts to make it bounce:msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum

well my muffler is cleaned and ready to go to the chromer ,the plastic has been degresed ,body work done and ready to go to paint..ive got the whole paint skeem laid out just waitng on the 24kt gold flake to arrive. ize goona bling this beotch out suckas. so bring it


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> well my muffler is cleaned and ready to go to the chromer ,the plastic has been degresed ,body work done and ready to go to paint..ive got the whole paint skeem laid out just waitng on the 24kt gold flake to arrive. ize goona bling this beotch out suckas. so bring it


 
 I love ghost flames!


----------



## tlandrum

like these terrysmustang003.jpg picture by tlandrum2002 - Photobucket


----------



## tlandrum

ive been known to do some custom paint now and then, i actually traded that car and 1000 bucks for my current skidder


----------



## Smittysrepair

I thought you said that paint job was done by that guy up next to you with the sign that says any paint job for $400.00


----------



## tlandrum

yeh right,i wonder if that price goes for anything? i could have him paint my skidder. he might be able to buy enough paint to cover it for 400


----------



## nmurph

Smittysrepair said:


> I thought you said that paint job was done by that guy up next to you with the sign that says any paint job for $400.00


 
Must be kin or a neighbor!!!

Welcome....hang on, it gets rowdy around here sometimes.


----------



## tlandrum

1tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building for jacob j
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 stumpyhusky
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own
17 builder x building his own
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey
20 emgunslinger

am i missing anyone on the list?


----------



## tlandrum

nmurph said:


> Must be kin or a neighbor!!!
> 
> Welcome....hang on, it gets rowdy around here sometimes.


 
your close ,actually, he's a friend and my diesel mechanic.


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> 2 blsnelling building for jacob j
> 3 treeslinger building for cowroy
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna building his own
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 7 blood on the ice building his own
> 8 barnyrb building his own
> 9 mdavlee building his own
> 10 stumpyhusky
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wigglseworth building his own
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter building his own
> 16 tlandrum2002 building his own
> 17 builder x building his own
> 18 little possum with mweba top end
> 19 tree monkey
> 
> am i missing anyone on the list?



Guess write me down on that list, I am doing my own unless when I run it and fail horribly then ill disqualify myself:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Smittysrepair

Thank you. It will get rowdy if anyone accuses me of being kin to him. lol I live about 45 minutes away from him so I don't think I am a neighbor. I do aggravate Terry quite often though. And he seems to take it pretty well most of the time. I am hoping to make it to the get together and meet everyone if I can. And I was going to bring my saw out but after I made Terry look bad cutting in the woods I am afraid it will hurt his feelings again. It is bad when a stock Polan wild thing eats up one of his custom 372 Husky's.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Smittysrepair said:


> Thank you. It will get rowdy if anyone accuses me of being kin to him. lol I live about 45 minutes away from him so I don't think I am a neighbor. I do aggravate Terry quite often though. And he seems to take it pretty well most of the time. I am hoping to make it to the get together and meet everyone if I can. And I was going to bring my saw out but after I made Terry look bad cutting in the woods I am afraid it will hurt his feelings again. It is bad when a stock Polan wild thing eats up one of his custom 372 Husky's.
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 

No disrespect to your wild thingy but it sure is getting deep.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

that wild thang would have to look like this to ever hold my 372 a light to see by


----------



## Simonizer

LMAO, thanks, you just made beer come out my nose!!!!


----------



## Smittysrepair

I told you he takes it pretty well. I bet he even has photos of my McCulloch Eager Beaver saw that I used to make him look bad with also. lol


----------



## tlandrum

you mean this beaver?
View attachment 181209


----------



## Smittysrepair

Good one. I do have a group of those living out here next to me. I meant the gas powered one though.


----------



## blsnelling

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/u6MmnwdR7bc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tlandrum

so ,no wood in the garage.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> so ,no wood in the garage.


 
Too late and no wood It'll have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> Too late and no wood It'll have to wait until Monday.


Is that an expensive watch Brad? Just some advice, never do that. The vibration even through your hands is brutal on the delicate movement. You can put a months wear on a watch in about 2 seconds.


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> Is that an expensive watch Brad? Just some advice, never do that. The vibration even through your hands is brutal on the delicate movement. You can put a months wear on a watch in about 2 seconds.


 
Just a Citizen. It's been demoted to my work watch, lol. Never heard that before, but it sure makes sense. I ruined a Timex in an ultrasonic cleaner years ago


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> so ,no wood in the garage.




That depends on how well the saw runs.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

blsnelling said:


> Just a Citizen. It's been demoted to my work watch, lol. Never heard that before, but it sure makes sense. I ruined a Timex in an ultrasonic cleaner years ago


 
You must be big ballin Brad. 

My Citizen watch cost 400 bucks. :msp_scared:


----------



## tlandrum

i can think of a lot better things to use 400 bucks for besides a watch. if its light get up and go to work ,if its dark go home and wait for light.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> i can think of a lot better things to use 400 bucks for besides a watch. if its light get up and go to work ,if its dark go home and wait for light.


 
I think I'll use this one to time how much slower your saw is than mine That will be priceless!!!


----------



## tlandrum

i you want to see that then go back to sleep.becouse in your dreams is where that takes place


----------



## ECsaws

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think that a little birdy told that it was just an old johhny piston similar to the 266xp if not the same thing. the 266 piston gives you plenty of room to widen ports and higher pin to crown height for making the pop up without having to mill the cylinder. then it also has the windows. i came up with an old 371xp full circle piston that only has the opening in the side for the pin. so i can go 70% with no problem. by doing that i can gain lots of flow without worry of rings in the port


 
Not sure what the top secret piston is but a 268 with a .030 popup is a perfect fit . run gasket and dont touch the base.


----------



## komatsuvarna

All this talk makes me wish June 18th was closer. Im ready for my whoop ass. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> i you want to see that then go back to sleep.becouse in your dreams is where that takes place


 
Then my dreams must take place in your backyard.


----------



## Metals406

blsnelling said:


> Then my dreams must take place in your backyard.


----------



## tlandrum

dont matter whos back yard you dreaming about ,at least your dreaming positive for yourself,when in reality its gonna be a nightmare on my street for ya


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> dont matter whos back yard you dreaming about ,at least your dreaming positive for yourself,when in reality its gonna be a nightmare on my street for ya


 
Yes, Freddy will be your nightmare!


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Hehehe. Look what happens when you're bored on a rainy Saturday, lol. I went to the pet store and made a dog tag. The shape isn't exact, but it was the largest they had.



That's pretty cool Brad, if anything its a good way to keep track of ones saw with a slew of 372's around.



Ecopsey said:


> Not sure what the top secret piston is but a 268 with a .030 popup is a perfect fit . run gasket and dont touch the base.


 

Thanks for the tip Eric, I think I'll have to try that next go round.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Now Brads gonna make a new tag for his saw that says "Freddie":msp_w00t:


----------



## komatsuvarna

parrisw said:


> That's pretty cool Brad, if anything its a good way to keep track of ones saw with a slew of 372's around.


 
Yep, we had a little confusion last time with just a few of them. I got my SN memorized. lol

I think Terry said they would all be tagged though. Probably with a number and wrote down on paper somewhere else....so one don't know who's saw is who's while there running it. I think thats right anyways.


----------



## tlandrum

well, i guess ill get to grinding today and put brads nightmare to bed


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> well, i guess ill get to grinding today and put brads nightmare to bed


 
So just seeing my saw rev in the garage has you worried?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

yep,worried it wont make all 5 cuts before it blows:msp_scared:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> yep,worried it wont make all 5 cuts before it blows:msp_scared:


The only thing it's going to blow is the rest of the saws away! If that kind of performance scares you, you'd best consider backing out now while the backing out's good!


----------



## blsnelling

I have one question. Can we keep it up at this pace until June


----------



## tlandrum

my saws will be just fine for the first and second place finish,even without the last minute race day tune


----------



## eMGunslinger

My luck my saw will get lost in the mail or blow up on me, if it can go wrong it will for me

Brad....nice sounding saw!


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> I have one question. Can we keep it up at this pace until June


 
we can if others were in here poking at each other too


----------



## komatsuvarna

I just got 2nd fuel tank for the 10% nitro mix hid inside the oil tank.


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> I just got 2nd fuel tank for the 10% nitro mix hid inside the oil tank.



No problem. We'll just use yours for the milling demonstration, to prove it's a real work saw


----------



## tlandrum

yeah the milling log is laying out there ready to go now,14' long 24'' wide,just waiting on a work saw:msp_wink:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Heck guys if that's the best saw you guys can build I might as well send the my Husky 350, and leave the big saw at home.


----------



## parrisw

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, we had a little confusion last time with just a few of them. I got my SN memorized. lol
> 
> I think Terry said they would all be tagged though. Probably with a number and wrote down on paper somewhere else....so one don't know who's saw is who's while there running it. I think thats right anyways.


 
Good plan!


----------



## tlandrum

well my cylinder is done so if i can get the windows in the piston i will fire her up and make a few cuts later today,then ill know whether to shut up or press more buttons


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> well my cylinder is done so if i can get the windows in the piston i will fire her up and make a few cuts later today,then ill know whether to shut up or press more buttons


 
I aint very good at talkin smack, I figure I'll show up & let the saw do the smackin:msp_w00t:


----------



## blsnelling

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Heck guys if that's the best saw you guys can build I might as well send the my Husky 350, and leave the big saw at home.


 
Excellent. My 346 will have something for lunch


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

blsnelling said:


> Excellent. My 346 will have something for lunch


 
Until they're put in the wood. :msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

well my 371 is running and uh..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
















































all i can say is

she runs pretty gooooooood


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Yeah, this one runs pretty darn good, I cut down and bucked up a few trees last week in a fraction of the time it would have taken with the average saw. I'm thinkin about putting a new ring since this one has an end gap of .021, How much is too much? I see the book says 1mm, that just seem too much for me...


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> my saws will be just fine for the first and second place finish,even without the last minute race day tune


I wonder where mine will place?


----------



## tlandrum

well simon,how do you feel about 4th lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> I aint very good at talkin smack, I figure I'll show up & let the saw do the smackin:msp_w00t:


 
Let'm see the chips Stumpy.:wink2:


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> well simon,how do you feel about 4th lol


yucky.


----------



## mdavlee

Simonizer said:


> yucky.


 
It won't be that bad to not win.  I'm just hoping to crack the top ten with my saw and wendells. :msp_sleep:


----------



## Simonizer

I think my saw will win. Call me crazy, but I would rather you call me Simon. The time to brag is after the event,...certainly not before. I am sure it will be a great time.


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> ...I would rather you call me Simon.


 
Instead of what....looser?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

i just hope the competition is so close that it keeps us all on the edge of our seats. i want it to be a nail biter. from top to bottom i hope theres less than a second between them. that would make it interesting for me.


----------



## tlandrum

i just dont want to beat you guys by so much that it makes you all feel bad:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

tlandrum2002 said:


> i just hope the competition is so close that it keeps us all on the edge of our seats. i want it to be a nail biter. from top to bottom i hope theres less than a second between them. that would make it interesting for me.


 
I think it will be pretty close for the top spots. It may be close all the way to the bottom. It should be quite a show.opcorn:


----------



## indiansprings

Brad, that saw sounded like it had one of them high dollar, wojoinski mufflers on it, bet that's gonna be your secret to the winner's circle isn't it. lol
The saw sounded good. I just wish it wasn't a 12 hour drive. You guys are going to have a killer time.


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> Instead of what....looser?:hmm3grin2orange:


lol, yes. When this is over and I win, you owe me. I will explain after the competition. I will give you some secrets gwasshoppa.


----------



## tlandrum

are you talking about the highly guarded simonizer recipe for tree killing scary fast 372xp's otstir:


----------



## Boleclimber

Simonizer said:


> lol, yes. When this is over and I win, you owe me. I will explain after the competition.* I will give you some secrets gwasshoppa.*


 
History has shown that is a saw modders suicide.......:msp_smile:


----------



## RiverRat2

indiansprings said:


> Brad, that saw sounded like it had one of them high dollar, wojoinski mufflers on it, bet that's gonna be your secret to the winner's circle isn't it. lol
> The saw sounded good. I just wish it wasn't a 12 hour drive. You guys are going to have a killer time.


 
Hey,,, My drive is going to be over 13 hrs,,, No sniveling allowed!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Boleclimber said:


> History has shown that is a saw modders suicide.......:msp_smile:


 
I don't hide anything. I figure if I tell somebody what I've done to one at least they will jnow what I'm doin, cause I aint got a clue.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> are you talking about the highly guarded simonizer recipe for tree killing scary fast 372xp's otstir:



You know just in the odd chance he happens to win anyone thought of what might happen....hopefully it wont be the end of the world. I would like to have 1 more year before that


----------



## tlandrum

i dont pass on what i know cause i dont know notnin,i pass on what others that do know something have told me.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> i dont pass on what i know cause i dont know notnin,i pass on what others that do know something have told me.


 
That don't work fer me. My memory is like another part of my anatomy. Short & don't work half the time, the other half it hapens so fast I don't know what it was.:msp_scared:


----------



## Boleclimber

stumpyshusky said:


> That don't work fer me. My memory is like another part of my anatomy. Short & don't work half the time, the other half it hapens so fast I don't know what it was.:msp_scared:


 
There is a way to solve that. Take pictures of the secrets you are given and post them on the web. Makes a permanent file for you and all to learn from.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Boleclimber said:


> There is a way to solve that. Take pictures of the secrets you are given and post them on the web. Makes a permanent file for you and all to learn from.


 
Can't figure out how to download poloriods, I stick em in the floppy disk slot but the stupid computer won't read it


----------



## Boleclimber

stumpyshusky said:


> Can't figure out how to download poloriods, I stick em in the floppy disk slot but the stupid computer won't read it


 
Use your scanner.


----------



## blsnelling

indiansprings said:


> Brad, that saw sounded like it had one of them high dollar, wojoinski mufflers on it, bet that's gonna be your secret to the winner's circle isn't it. lol
> The saw sounded good. I just wish it wasn't a 12 hour drive. You guys are going to have a killer time.


Ha, don't think so. I do my own MMs.



Simonizer said:


> lol, yes. When this is over and I win, you owe me. I will explain after the competition. I will give you some secrets gwasshoppa.


 Sounds like a deal to me


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Boleclimber said:


> Use your scanner.


 
Don't see how that'll work, My scanner just plugs into the wall & picks up police radio?????????:jester:


----------



## tlandrum

you might be a red neck if, you try to upload pictures to the internet by putting polaroids in the floppy disc slot.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't see how that'll work, My scanner just plugs into the wall & picks up police radio?????????:jester:


 are you still wearing that tinfoil hat I made you


----------



## Boleclimber

tlandrum2002 said:


> you might be a red neck if, you try to upload pictures to the internet by putting polaroids in the floppy disc slot.


 
and.... have a police scanner in your house.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> you might be a red neck if, you try to upload pictures to the internet by putting polaroids in the floppy disc slot.


 
And Damn proud of it.


----------



## tlandrum

around here a police scanner is a form of late night entertainment


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Gnight all, ole lady said she needs a little stumpinsider. So I'd better take care of it. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Boleclimber

tlandrum2002 said:


> around here a police scanner is a form of late night entertainment


 
So is shine:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

sounds like a personal problem


----------



## Boleclimber

stumpyshusky said:


> Gnight all, ole lady said she needs a little stumpinsider. So I'd better take care of it. :msp_ohmy:


 
Watch out.....:msp_scared: she may have the ruler and learn 3 inches is not 6.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> sounds like a personal problem


 
I didn't know you knew what my wife looked like:redface:


----------



## Boleclimber

stumpyshusky said:


> I didn't know you knew what my wife looked like:redface:


 
She sent polaroids.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum

Boleclimber said:


> She sent polaroids.:msp_thumbup:


 
:msp_w00t:


----------



## Andyshine77

Boleclimber said:


> So is shine:msp_biggrin:


 
Who me?


----------



## little possum

Talks cheap fellas. Lets hit the woods!

 Wish yalld quit runnin the price up on 365/371/372s!


----------



## Chris J.

Terry, I know which saws are going finish first & second, but which saw is going finish first, my (your) 2171, or your 372?


Y'all do know that computers these days don't come with a floppy drives, right :help:?


----------



## Boleclimber

Andyshine77 said:


> Who me?


 
Damn straight, some one has to bring white lightening.


----------



## eMGunslinger

Boleclimber said:


> Watch out.....:msp_scared: she may have the ruler and learn 3 inches is not 6.


Which is why I don't have a measuring device in my house....best keep them guessing


----------



## Boleclimber

little possum said:


> Talks cheap fellas. Lets hit the woods!
> 
> Wish yalld quit runnin the price up on 365/371/372s!


 
A year or so ago basket case 372's were cheap. Nothing a few ounces of muriatic acid couldn't get running. Since the XT came out, hold on to your britches, it hurts.


----------



## Chris J.

little possum said:


> Talks cheap fellas. Lets hit the woods!
> 
> Wish yalld quit runnin the price up on 365/371/372s!




Check the swap meet thread, 372 PHO for $350.00.


----------



## tlandrum

little possum said:


> Talks cheap fellas. Lets hit the woods!
> 
> Wish yalld quit runnin the price up on 365/371/372s!


 
ill be heading out around 8am with the 372xp,2171,372xpw, ms260,371k they all will be getting there usual work out.the 2171 is about 5 tanks from what id call broke in,then it'll be cleaned up and shelved til the gtg. the 372xp had it first tank today after the port job was finished. it will be broke in by weeks end but it wont get shelved like chris's saw, it will stay in the daily line up til the gtg. the xpw well its a whole different animal,you need to pet that thing before you start it up to let it know your not the enemy. it just wants to cut


----------



## blsnelling

Chris J. said:


> Check the swap meet thread, 372 PHO for $350.00.


 
Already gone. Sold to a fellow OKI Diaper Possi member


----------



## Andyshine77

blsnelling said:


> Already gone. Sold to a fellow OKI Diaper Possi member


 
Mopar to Mike, it's a good looking saw.


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> Mopar to Mike, it's a good looking saw.


 
I hope Nik isn't feeling left out, lol. Not sure he could swallow the Husky pill though!


----------



## rms61moparman

He wants one REAL bad but he wants to "soften the blow" with the red and black one!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## tlandrum

im a stihl head from way back and i never did get the husky pill down. its feels like its hung in my throat. but alass ive gotten use to the 372 and run them daily,but most of the time there is a 460 standing by making sure the 372 can handle the job


----------



## blsnelling

This 372 is eyeing the position my 440/460 holds. It's a difficult pill for me to swallow. But it sure is fun building the pill


----------



## Andyshine77

tlandrum2002 said:


> im a stihl head from way back and i never did get the husky pill down. its feels like its hung in my throat. but alass ive gotten use to the 372 and run them daily,but most of the time there is a 460 standing by making sure the 372 can handle the job


 
Key word, standing by lol.


----------



## blsnelling

Andyshine77 said:


> Key word, standing by lol.


 
Husky lover!


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> Husky lover!


 



What's not to love???


Except for FUGLY plastic!


Mike


----------



## Chris J.

rms61moparman said:


> He wants one REAL bad but he wants to "soften the blow" with the red and black one!!!LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



   Once you've ran red & black, there is no turning back.


I kinda figured that 372 would get snagged pretty quick.


----------



## blsnelling

I went back inside the jug for some tweaking this morning. She's running better yet If it would ever quit raining, I could see how it runs in the wood


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

blsnelling said:


> I went back inside the jug for some tweaking this morning. She's running better yet If it would ever quit raining, I could see how it runs in the wood


 
One heck of a work saw if it won't run in the rain!


----------



## blsnelling

BloodOnTheIce said:


> One heck of a work saw if it won't run in the rain!


 
*I* won't run very well in the rain, lol. I did get out with it, working on the vid now.


----------



## blsnelling

Here's the first run. This is far from the final product. It's only making 145 PSI compression right now. I'm going to port another jug for it tonight, try a couple different things. The saw's wearing an 8-pin rim and pulling a 24" RSC chain.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pUmVXQofCu4?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Simonizer

Take your watch off!!!


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> Take your watch off!!!


----------



## eMGunslinger

Simonizer said:


> Take your watch off!!!


He is hoping for it to break, then it gives him an excuse to port his watch :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

well i know that chrisj is sure enough going to be happy with his 2171. its a runner with no doubt. my 372xp was running like a scalded dog after i got done with it yesterday and today thats another story. im going to have to build the carb. it started acting up today and well its definately rebuild time. the diaghram is stiff and after you shut it down it loses prime. and around here getting a carb kit is a waste of time. i can get one from baileys quicker than i can locally.


----------



## barneyrb

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i know that chrisj is sure enough going to be happy with his 2171. its a runner with no doubt. my 372xp was running like a scalded dog after i got done with it yesterday and today thats another story. im going to have to build the carb. it started acting up today and well its definately rebuild time. the diaghram is stiff and after you shut it down it loses prime. and around here getting a carb kit is a waste of time. i can get one from baileys quicker than i can locally.


 
I just happen to have about 15 kits for that saw, how about if I get one out oooooo ssssaaaaaaayyyyyyyy June the 20th?


----------



## tlandrum

that'd be great,thats when i was goint to go get your gtg chain lol


----------



## mdavlee

Terry jackssmallengines if they have it in stock is quicker than baileys as is madsens. Just have to make sure madsens uses the usps priority mail. I get stuff from them in 3 days. Jacks is usually 2 days with in stock items.


----------



## logging22

Great thread. Just read all 74 pages. Sounds like a hoot. Ill be watching this one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Great thread. Just read all 74 pages. Sounds like a hoot. Ill be watching this one.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You goanna enter a saw????:msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> You goanna enter a saw????:msp_w00t:


 
You gonna take it with you?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You gonna take it with you?


 
SHoot yah,


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> SHoot yah,


 
Ok. Ifn its alright with the big T, im in.


----------



## MacLaren

logging22 said:


> Ok. Ifn its alright with the big T, im in.


 
Allright man! Thats the spirit!


----------



## blsnelling

Here's the 2nd topend, the one I ported this afternoon. I don't know if it's faster or not, but I like the way it runs much better than the other. In the long run, that's more important. Compression is 145 PSI with .020" on this one as well. That's where I am with no base gasket. I'll be doing a popup on this piston and dropping the base. Until then, here it is. Again, this is a 8-pin rim and RSC chain.


<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GcMMIp6W230?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Ok. Ifn its alright with the big T, im in.


 
Now git to buildin:msp_tongue:


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building for jacob j
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 stumpyhusky
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own
17 builder x building his own
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey
20 emgunslinger
21 logging 22

am i missing anyone on the list?


----------



## blsnelling

Why do we have a builder X? Is it a celebrity builder, just for fun, or what? Just curious.


----------



## tlandrum

hes just not into all the publicity


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Now git to buildin:msp_tongue:


 
OK, jeezo flip, you sound like my wife already. Dang.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> hes just not into all the publicity


 
Me either:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I believe GranpaTractor is gonna look like friggin Popeye when he's done with the required cuts, I'll be suprised if he picks up another saw all day.

Also, thats gotta be a heck of a log to be sawing on that much, have you picked one yet?


----------



## MacLaren

I think its gonna be 4or 5 logs that he will be cuutin on.


----------



## MacLaren

I dont know about you guys, but I think Wendell will be hard to beat......


----------



## tlandrum

there is going to be 5 logs used as sugested by one of the builders. that way we can get all the cuts in less that 4' of log . thus needing 5 logs with 4-5 ft of uniform size and density. that would make it more fair.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> OK, jeezo flip, you sound like my wife already. Dang.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
sorry, just tryin to light a fire.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> sorry, just tryin to light a fire.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
LOL. Im on it brother. Just gotta figure out witch saw to kill. Have a few to choose from. Different problems, different costs to consider. Havent got to log in a week. Frigging rain wont stop.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> there is going to be 5 logs used as sugested by one of the builders. that way we can get all the cuts in less that 4' of log . thus needing 5 logs with 4-5 ft of uniform size and density. that would make it more fair.


 
sounds good


----------



## logging22

:agree2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> LOL. Im on it brother. Just gotta figure out witch saw to kill. Have a few to choose from. Different problems, different costs to consider. Havent got to log in a week. Frigging rain wont stop.


 
I will be willing to take a couple of them off yer hands, Just so there will be less confusion:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I will be willing to take a couple of them off yer hands, Just so there will be less confusion:msp_wink:


 
Thanks. WHat would i do without you Stumpy?? I will prolly need all of them to make one good one.:msp_tongue:


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> hes just not into all the publicity


 
Are we going to know after the GTG who it is?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Thanks. WHat would i do without you Stumpy?? I will prolly need all of them to make one good one.:msp_tongue:


 
I'll take the left overs


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i know that chrisj is sure enough going to be happy with his 2171. its a runner with no doubt. my 372xp was running like a scalded dog after i got done with it yesterday and today thats another story. im going to have to build the carb. it started acting up today and well its definately rebuild time. the diaghram is stiff and after you shut it down it loses prime. and around here getting a carb kit is a waste of time. i can get one from baileys quicker than i can locally.




I was about to break my policy of 'Let Terry do his thing, don't bug him with stupid questions,' but I just recalled an earlier PM that answered my question.

Terry, I'm not sure that I need the larger dogs, but it's something to consider.

eMGunslinger, is your saw one of yours, or a Simonized saw? I probably overlooked your post.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll take the left overs


 
NO.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

parrisw said:


> Are we going to know after the GTG who it is?


 
he will be named the day of the gtg and his saws performance will be published right along with all the rest. youd be surprised how many are thinking about sending in a saw that dont want it publicized. some dont want to do work for others and some just want to keep things interestingotstir:


----------



## grandpatractor

hillbilly22 said:


> I dont know about you guys, but I think Wendell will be hard to beat......


 
Especially at all you can eat ribs or a Friday nite fish fry!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

grandpatractor said:


> especially at all you can eat ribs or a friday nite fish fry!


 
witness!!


----------



## grandpatractor

Blowncrewcab said:


> I believe GranpaTractor is gonna look like friggin Popeye when he's done with the required cuts, I'll be suprised if he picks up another saw all day.
> 
> Also, thats gotta be a heck of a log to be sawing on that much, have you picked one yet?


 
I'll do a little practicing with Heimann's 125 this weekend may be. Have you ever done an up cut with one of them in a big log. I have. UffDa!!


----------



## tlandrum

you guys ,dont be hard on the little fella:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff

hillbilly22 said:


> I dont know about you guys, but I think Wendell will be hard to beat......


 
If he was running the saw, you could distract him with some cheese.
GPT concentrates pretty hard, but pie may do the trick.
Lots of pie.


----------



## grandpatractor

8433jeff said:


> If he was running the saw, you could distract him with some cheese.
> GPT concentrates pretty hard, but pie may do the trick.
> Lots of pie.


 
Pecan with ice cream!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

So we're gonna have ribs, fish, pie, ANd cheese there???:msp_wub:
Oh i'm so there


----------



## grandpatractor

stumpyshusky said:


> So we're gonna have ribs, fish, pie, ANd cheese there???:msp_wub:
> Oh i'm so there


 
I'm bringin World Champion String Cheese. Along with some other cheese.


----------



## MacLaren

grandpatractor said:


> Especially at all you can eat ribs or a Friday nite fish fry!


 
hahahaa!!! My kinda guy!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

grandpatractor said:


> I'm bringin World Champion String Cheese. Along with some other cheese.


 
Sweet


----------



## stihl038x2

stumpyshusky said:


> Sweet


 


Whose gonna supply the most "whine" with the cheese ???? :msp_tongue:


----------



## SawGarage

grandpatractor said:


> I'm bringin World Champion String Cheese. Along with some other cheese.


 
JD,

you gonna be cuttin the cheese the whole weekend?! :hmm3grin2orange: :jester:


----------



## Chris J.

stihl038x2 said:


> Whose gonna supply the most "whine" with the cheese ???? :msp_tongue:


 
:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stihl038x2 said:


> Whose gonna supply the most "whine" with the cheese ???? :msp_tongue:


 
No comment:msp_confused:


----------



## wendell

hillbilly22 said:


> I dont know about you guys, but I think Wendell will be hard to beat......



What are you talking about? Your saw is faster than mine. Plus, Mike saying he was just hoping for a top 10 this morning caused me tremendous sadness



grandpatractor said:


> Especially at all you can eat ribs or a Friday nite fish fry!



I have to get my money's worth. :hmm3grin2orange:



tlandrum2002 said:


> you guys ,dont be hard on the little fella:msp_biggrin:



If your talking about me, there is nothing little about me. Even my beard is taking on Sawtroll proportions. :msp_scared:



8433jeff said:


> If he was running the saw, you could distract him with some cheese.
> GPT concentrates pretty hard, but pie may do the trick.
> Lots of pie.


 
I do like cheese but a slab of ribs or some of that Tennessee shine would do a better job!


----------



## MacLaren

*Wendell....*

Mike is being modest. Thats a strong saw you have. Did you not win Grantsburg?


----------



## wendell

hillbilly22 said:


> Mike is being modest. Thats a strong saw you have. Did you not win Grantsburg?


 
As I recall, I obliterated the competition in Grantsburg :hmm3grin2orange: but in the video you two did, I recall that yours was a couple 10ths faster.

No matter what happens in TN, I love my saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> As I recall, I obliterated the competition in Grantsburg :hmm3grin2orange: but in the video you two did, I recall that yours was a couple 10ths faster.
> 
> No matter what happens in TN, I love my saw.


 
Now thats the spirit


Got the parts ordered this morning fer Hedgrows saw.


----------



## wendell

wendell said:


> No matter what happens in TN, I love my saw.


 
Of course, I will love it more if I win.


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> As I recall, I obliterated the competition in Grantsburg :hmm3grin2orange: but in the video you two did, I recall that yours was a couple 10ths faster.
> 
> No matter what happens in TN, I love my saw.


 
Now thats what im talkin bout! She's my horse if she never wins a race!!!


----------



## blsnelling

hillbilly22 said:


> Now thats what im talkin bout! She's my horse if she never wins a race!!!


 
+1. I got me a new horse out of this competition, whether she places or not Having fun building it too.


----------



## tlandrum

man i knew i got the wrong kind of horse. i was lookins at dem ther race horses and end up with work horses. but there fast workin horses lol


----------



## MacLaren

blsnelling said:


> +1. I got me a new horse out of this competition, whether she places or not Having fun building it too.


 
Ya know all in all theres gonna be a lot of really,really good saws there. I think it will be very close. Someone mentioned seconds behind places, i think it will be in the 10ths of seconds behind places......I really dont think anyone will have anything to be ashamed of. Out of all the members on AS, I think its says something for the people that have entered their saws. I think it says they are already winners!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

hillbilly22 said:


> Ya know all in all theres gonna be a lot of really,really good saws there. I think it will be very close. Someone mentioned seconds behind places, i think it will be in the 10ths of seconds behind places......I really dont think anyone will have anything to be ashamed of. Out of all the members on AS, I think its says something for the people that have entered their saws. I think it says they are already winners!!


 
It's gonna be fun:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## masculator

I got a 72 cc Baumr ag off ebay that would whoop ass (for about the first half second anyway) oh guess I can't enter that, I wouldn't consider it safe to use ...lol


----------



## barneyrb

hillbilly22 said:


> Ya know all in all theres gonna be a lot of really,really good saws there. I think it will be very close. Someone mentioned seconds behind places, i think it will be in the 10ths of seconds behind places......I really dont think anyone will have anything to be ashamed of. Out of all the members on AS, I think its says something for the people that have entered their saws. I think it says they are already winners!!


 
So, if I finish last I still get a "moral" victory?????


----------



## wendell

It's 2011. Everyone gets a ribbon!


----------



## Blowncrewcab

wendell said:


> It's 2011. Everyone gets a ribbon!


 
Isn't that some Crap.......When I was growing up If we didn't win we went home with out tails tucked and had to try harder next time... Todays little wussies wouldn't know how to step it up if it hit them in the head. who dreamed up the trophy for loosers crap anyway, he needs to be hit in the head.


----------



## MacLaren

barneyrb said:


> So, if I finish last I still get a "moral" victory?????


 
Thats right. Were gonna turn this into a Hallmark movie.
Everybody wins. Everybody feels good. Everybody crys a little at the end.


----------



## Chris J.

hillbilly22 said:


> Thats right. Were gonna turn this into a Hallmark movie.
> Everybody wins. Everybody feels good. Everybody crys a little at the end.




(sniffle, sniffle) What? (sniffle) Nobody told me (sniffle) we had to (sniffle) wait until the end (sniffle, sniffle).


----------



## MacLaren

Everyone will get a t-shirt with "Im a winner" emblazened on the back.


----------



## MacLaren

I think we will all have a really good time. i cant wait for it myself. I look forward to meetin everyone. This time Im gonna remember to take some pics though.


----------



## Hedgerow

hillbilly22 said:


> Everyone will get a t-shirt with "Im a winner" emblazened on the back.


 
I should just order the "I've been Stump Broke" T-shirts now, so you guys will have something to remember the event by...


----------



## MacLaren

Hedgerow said:


> I should just order the "I've been Stump Broke" T-shirts now, so you guys will have something to remember the event by...


 
So.....you have been stump broke already i take it?......:cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

hillbilly22 said:


> So.....you have been stump broke already i take it?......:cool2:


 
Nope... Waterlogged right now. You'll see what stump broke is when Stumpy rolls into TN!!!:msp_thumbup:
So... You take a medium or large???


----------



## MacLaren

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Waterlogged right now. You'll see what stump broke is when Stumpy rolls into TN!!!:msp_thumbup:
> So... You take a medium or large???


 
....aint ya countin ya chickens before they hatch?........


----------



## Hedgerow

hillbilly22 said:


> ....aint ya countin ya chickens before they hatch?........


 
Absolutely!!! Just tryin' to carry the smack load till Terry and Brad can pick the torch up and run with it...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren

Hedgerow said:


> Absolutely!!! Just tryin' to carry the smack load till Terry and Brad can pick the torch up and run with it...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yeah...LOL! you be definetly countin ya chickens before they hatch then!....... .......atleast your already stumpbroke!!


----------



## MacLaren

Man, this is gonna be a good GTG! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## MacLaren

Hedgerow said:


> Absolutely!!! Just tryin' to carry the smack load till Terry and Brad can pick the torch up and run with it...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Lemme say...your doin a mighty fine job!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Waterlogged right now. You'll see what stump broke is when Stumpy rolls into TN!!!:msp_thumbup:
> So... You take a medium or large???


 

keep on smacking bro. them guys ain't gonna know what hit em when stump finishes up. oh, and then they got logging22 to contend with. ohhhhh yeahhhhh


----------



## blsnelling

Hedgerow said:


> Absolutely!!! Just tryin' to carry the smack load till Terry and Brad can pick the torch up and run with it...:hmm3grin2orange:


I'm back!!!!!!!!!



hillbilly22 said:


> Everyone will get a t-shirt with "Im a *wiener*" emblazened on the back.


There, I fixed it for you:msp_tongue: 



barneyrb said:


> So, if I finish last I still get a "moral" victory?????


I'm shooting for Honorable Mention, lol. I still get to take my new toy home with me!


----------



## phatboycole

*try a jonsered*

if you cant find a 372 try and find a 2171. they have the same motor and they are a better color.


----------



## little possum

hillbilly22 said:


> I think we will all have a really good time. i cant wait for it myself. I look forward to meetin everyone. This time Im gonna remember to take some pics though.


 
Dont forget your camera


----------



## Hedgerow

phatboycole said:


> if you cant find a 372 try and find a 2171. they have the same motor and they are a better color.


 
Yeah, but the black and red plastic disturbs the natural molecular structure of the air around it and thus, just don't run like the orange ones...


----------



## MacLaren

little possum said:


> Dont forget your camera


 
hahhaaha!!! Thats right man!! I forgot! LOl!! 
Rep comin......


----------



## blsnelling

If I get to make it, I'll probably be mostly videoing. You can borrow my camera if you forget yours


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You guys just about got me wanting to get a 372, just so I can be in on it and this thread.


----------



## MacLaren

blsnelling said:


> If I get to make it, I'll probably be mostly videoing. You can borrow my camera if you forget yours


 
LOL! Thanks, but the problem is not forgettin to bring it......its forgettin to take the dang thing back with me...LOL......Mike had to get it last time. I got in a hurry leavin and forgot a freakin video camera and stand!! LOL!!


----------



## logging22

jerrycmorrow said:


> keep on smacking bro. them guys ain't gonna know what hit em when stump finishes up. oh, and then they got logging22 to contend with. ohhhhh yeahhhhh


 
Thanks for the vote!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Hedgrow, thanks fer talkin smack fer me. I aint very good at it.

I hope we both don't end up lookin like asshats :msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey Hedgrow, thanks fer talkin smack fer me. I aint very good at it.
> 
> I hope we both don't end up lookin like asshats :msp_tongue:


 
Too late brody!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Thanks for the vote!!


 
We's gonna show them other boys how the men from the Ozarks do it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Too late brody!!:msp_w00t:


 
Shure hope nothing happens to yer saw during transport. It would be a shame if it don't run when it gits there:msp_scared:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> We's gonna show them other boys how the men from the Ozarks do it:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sounds like a plan. Off to gather some more parts now. The dang thing aint gonna build itself.:help:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey Hedgrow, thanks fer talkin smack fer me. I aint very good at it.
> 
> I hope we both don't end up lookin like asshats :msp_tongue:


 
Just tryin to keep up with Terry...otstir:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys just about got me wanting to get a 372, just so I can be in on it and this thread.


 
go for it. you know you want to. i'll arrange for a special temporary dispensation so you don't loose your stihl card. you could always give it to me afterwards. i ain't proud


----------



## eMGunslinger

Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys just about got me wanting to get a 372, just so I can be in on it and this thread.


Thats how I got in on this, I didn't wanna be left out anymore...unfortunately they kicked me outta the stihl only club :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

eMGunslinger said:


> Thats how I got in on this, I didn't wanna be left out anymore...unfortunately they kicked me outta the stihl only club :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
since i got kinfolk-inlaws from LA i'll also arrange for a special temporary dispensation for you as well. i can pm you my address if you feel it necessary to divest yourself of that svedish saw afterward.


----------



## eMGunslinger

jerrycmorrow said:


> since i got kinfolk-inlaws from LA i'll also arrange for a special temporary dispensation for you as well. i can pm you my address if you feel it necessary to divest yourself of that svedish saw afterward.


Well then, I guess when the GTG is over I will just have to mail the saw straight to you, being your O SO KIND as to take this abomination of orange plastic off my hands :msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

eMGunslinger said:


> Well then, I guess when the GTG is over I will just have to mail the saw straight to you, being your O SO KIND as to take this abomination of orange plastic off my hands :msp_w00t:


 
ere it iz


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I should just order the "I've been Stump Broke" T-shirts now, so you guys will have something to remember the event by...


 


Hedgerow said:


> You'll see what stump broke is when Stumpy rolls into TN!!!:msp_thumbup:
> So... You take a medium or large???


 


stumpyshusky said:


> We's gonna show them other boys how the men from the Ozarks do it:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Does anyone besides me find these posts more than a little disturbing?

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Maybe I'll just send my saw. :hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube;9ild8w0rHQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ild8w0rHQU[/video]


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> Does anyone besides me find these posts more than a little disturbing?
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Maybe I'll just send my saw. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> [video=youtube;9ild8w0rHQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ild8w0rHQU[/video]


 
LOL!! Oh....your a meanie Wendell!! hahahaa!


----------



## Hedgerow

I'll make sure I order you an extra large Wendell. :msp_sneaky:
And you get rep for that clip!


----------



## wendell

When someone opens a door that wide, I feel it is inconsiderate to not drive through.


----------



## MacLaren

Ya cant blame these nice Northern people for not wantin to come to the GTG with all the Ozark & Appalachia heathens fussin over who's the better stump breakers.....hahahha.......


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> When someone opens a door that wide, I feel it is inconsiderate to not drive through.


 
You're welcome bro'...


----------



## rms61moparman

Can you hear "Dueling Banjo's" playing in the background???


Mike


----------



## wendell

Mike, are you anywhere near where they said that damn may break?


----------



## super3

hillbilly22 said:


> Ya cant blame these nice Northern people for not wantin to come to the GTG with all the Ozark & Appalachia heathens fussin over who's the better stump breakers.....hahahha.......






Hey! Some of us up north are heathens too dammit.


----------



## Hedgerow

I saw Kentucky was about to get dumped on last night, but hadn't heard anything.:msp_sad:


----------



## rms61moparman

wendell said:


> Mike, are you anywhere near where they said that damn may break?


 





Yes I am!!!
It is about 10 miles from me as the crow flies.
It would wash away from me if it were to burst, but as it turns out it was another "The sky is falling" report.
Some of the sod had washed down the backside of the dam but the core is unfettered.
Thanks for thinking about us though!


Mike


----------



## wendell

Good, glad to hear. At least something weather related is going right for someone this week.


----------



## tlandrum

im glad that you guys kept the torch lit while i was trying to outrun the rain. ok ,then back to whose azz im kicken. who wants to be first. no rush,theres enough for everyone


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> im glad that you guys kept the torch lit while i was trying to outrun the rain. ok ,then back to whose azz im kicken. who wants to be first. no rush,theres enough for everyone


O boy, another night of this let me get a good seat and get some popcorn going :msp_w00t:

O ye how humble we are here


----------



## Smittysrepair

tlandrum2002 said:


> im glad that you guys kept the torch lit while i was trying to outrun the rain. ok ,then back to whose azz im kicken. who wants to be first. no rush,theres enough for everyone


 
Wake up Alice this aint wonderland!


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> im glad that you guys kept the torch lit while i was trying to outrun the rain. ok ,then back to whose azz im kicken. who wants to be first. no rush,theres enough for everyone


 
Hey! Terry's back in the sand box! Where's Brad? Oh and what size shirt you wear?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> im glad that you guys kept the torch lit while i was trying to outrun the rain. ok ,then back to whose azz im kicken. who wants to be first. no rush,theres enough for everyone


 
You might as well get started. It's gonna take a lot of kickin' to move this mountain!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

blsnelling said:


> You might as well get started. It's gonna take a lot of kickin' to move this mountain!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Stump? let's put Brad down for an extra large...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> im glad that you guys kept the torch lit while i was trying to outrun the rain. ok ,then back to whose azz im kicken. who wants to be first. no rush,theres enough for everyone


 
Been hittin the shine a little early eh:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Stump? let's put Brad down for an extra large...


 
Sounds good.

T-shirts should read; I was Stumpbroke in Tennessee.:msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> You might as well get started. It's gonna take a lot of kickin' to move this mountain!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
no worries ,ive been running heavy equipment for years. some stuff takes longer to move but the end result is always the same . and give me a learg shirt ,it should read im on my way to disney land. thats what all the big game winners say.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> T-shirts should read; I was Stumpbroke in Tennessee.:msp_w00t:


 
That right there is funny.


----------



## Smittysrepair

tlandrum2002 said:


> you mean this beaver?
> View attachment 181209


 
I have an update for you Terry. I found me one of them fancy extending broom handles and tied that baby to it. I now have me a backwoods pole saw. That will still eat up your Husky.


----------



## tlandrum

stumpyshusky said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> T-shirts should read; I was Stumpbroke in Tennessee.:msp_w00t:


 
being a logger ,i tend to cut stumps low enough to just roll on by.


----------



## tlandrum

Smittysrepair said:


> I have an update for you Terry. I found me one of them fancy extending broom handles and tied that baby to it. I now have me a backwoods pole saw. That will still eat up your Husky.


 
when that beaver gets that stick out his azz you better be heading for higher ground.


----------



## Smittysrepair

tlandrum2002 said:


> when that beaver gets that stick out his azz you better be heading for higher ground.


 
It may be stumpbroke also like you. So I aint scared of it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> being a logger ,i tend to cut stumps low enough to just roll on by.


 
Better have carbide cutters on that there chain, and pack lunch & supper. Yer gonna be a while on this one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> T-shirts should read; I was Stumpbroke in Tennessee.:msp_w00t:


 
wonder if the arkie/okie/misery/kansas gtg guys should maybe pass the hat so stump & logging can leave a little memo of their utter humiliation of the rest of them wannabes


----------



## tlandrum

guys ,i hate to break this news to you but the competition is over. i made a call to a fellow in pa and im going to send him a 372 to build for me and i will be putting it in on this build off. ive always wanted a saw built by him and it looks like it may come to pass. so fellas when this 372 smacks you down ,best to just walk away. i build a pretty mean saw and i cant touch this guy so if he gets it done in time we will all have a treat running it. its not going to be a race saw it will be a work saw but his saws really work good. i will spill the beans about who it is after everyone gets a chance to try and figure it out.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> no worries ,ive been running heavy equipment for years. some stuff takes longer to move but the end result is always the same . and give me a learg shirt ,it should read im on my way to disney land. thats what all the big game winners say.


 
Those folks in Florida might be askin' you why you were Stump Broke in Tennessee... You'll look good in pink...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> guys ,i hate to break this news to you but the competition is over. i made a call to a fellow in pa and im going to send him a 372 to build for me and i will be putting it in on this build off. ive always wanted a saw built by him and it looks like it may come to pass. so fellas when this 372 smacks you down ,best to just walk away. i build a pretty mean saw and i cant touch this guy so if he gets it done in time we will all have a treat running it. its not going to be a race saw it will be a work saw but his saws really work good. i will spill the beans about who it is after everyone gets a chance to try and figure it out.


 
Yes another one to S:msp_biggrin:tumpbreak


----------



## tlandrum

this one id say would take a stick of tnt to break. hes beat all the big guys at one time or another. this one is what im going to call paying for my education. i hate to pay to have a saw built but i cant pass up this chance.


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> guys ,i hate to break this news to you but the competition is over. i made a call to a fellow in pa and im going to send him a 372 to build for me and i will be putting it in on this build off. ive always wanted a saw built by him and it looks like it may come to pass. so fellas when this 372 smacks you down ,best to just walk away. i build a pretty mean saw and i cant touch this guy so if he gets it done in time we will all have a treat running it. its not going to be a race saw it will be a work saw but his saws really work good. i will spill the beans about who it is after everyone gets a chance to try and figure it out.


This is unfortunate now I'm going to have to order a few pistons and jugs to mess with, but this sounds like one BadA saw


----------



## rms61moparman

Hey Guys,

What kind of crying are youall going to be doing when someone like Fatguy enters a saw and spanks all of youens???
You know he is one HECK of a machinist and has a plethora of resources to draw from!!!
That would be pretty slick to see the dark horse come out of the pack and ...............
Will anyone be allowed to enter a saw on the day of the GTG???


Mike


----------



## tlandrum

if you want to enter a saw you will need to do it in advance so that when i buy the chains they all come from the same lot. i will probably put a cap on it 3 weeks ahead of time and give the entrents a week to get me there 18 bucks and i can go pick the chains up and have them here. i dont like doing stuff last minute,becouse something will usually go wrong if you do.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> wonder if the arkie/okie/misery/kansas gtg guys should maybe pass the hat so stump & logging can leave a little memo of their utter humiliation of the rest of them wannabes


 
Hat Passedopcorn:


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> guys ,i hate to break this news to you but the competition is over. i made a call to a fellow in pa and im going to send him a 372 to build for me and i will be putting it in on this build off. ive always wanted a saw built by him and it looks like it may come to pass. so fellas when this 372 smacks you down ,best to just walk away. i build a pretty mean saw and i cant touch this guy so if he gets it done in time we will all have a treat running it. its not going to be a race saw it will be a work saw but his saws really work good. i will spill the beans about who it is after everyone gets a chance to try and figure it out.


 
So theres someone on this planet who can build better than you? :msp_tongue:

Y'all better hope I don't get a 372 together in time. Ain't none of you guys want any of this. My last name is Terry so mine are going to be called "terrorized saws" :msp_thumbup:

Nah, but if I do get one, I will try my hand at porting and enter one just for fun. I have thought about building one from crankcase up just for fun. If I could find a deal on a NOS crankcase.


----------



## tlandrum

Anthony_Va. said:


> My last name is Terry so mine are going to be called "terrorized saws"


 
your too late for the terrorized saws. look at blowncrewcabs signature. it has a terrorized 372 in it:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> your too late for the terrorized saws. look at blowncrewcabs signature. it has a terrorized 372 in it:msp_ohmy:


 
That sux, he stole my name! :msp_razz:

How about I just name it, "arsekicker". Keep it simple.


----------



## tlandrum

that one i think is available lol


----------



## MacLaren

Terry, could the mystery man's intials be D.D. ?


----------



## MacLaren

Oh what the heck, no sennse beatin around the bush.....is it Dan Henry?


----------



## tlandrum

he he he he he, yep[video=youtube;vQDF-6BB3lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQDF-6BB3lE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## tlandrum

that video i believe is eric copsey running his 2171 work saw built by dozer dan


----------



## mdavlee

That's a fast saw in that video. I just want to run one from all these builders. I don't really care where I place. I think wendells saw will be ahead of the one I've got now.


----------



## MacLaren

well,what do i get for winning


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> that video i believe is eric copsey running his 2171 work saw built by dozer dan


 
Man, Eric can sure run a saw! .....but he builds an even better one!


----------



## tlandrum

youll get to run it when you get here ( well so will everyone else)


----------



## MacLaren

Nah, thats great Terry. Im glad your finally gettin one.


----------



## ECsaws

tlandrum2002 said:


> he he he he he, yep[video=youtube;vQDF-6BB3lE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQDF-6BB3lE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


 
Yep that is me, and it is a Danny Henry saw.... but trust me there is more to that saw than meets the eye...


----------



## wheelman

hillbilly22 said:


> Lemme say...your doin a mighty fine job!!


 
You gonna get there before we eat this time?


----------



## tlandrum

if i dont find another saw to send dan i will have to put another cylinder on my 372 and send him . ive already got one saw built for chris j in the build off and the one blown crewcab has is my old falling saw from the last gtg so im represented anyway and the one from dan will just be another bulder in the mix. its kinda an ace in the hole. i think eric has ran a lot of dans stuff in the past and done well with it. dozerdan even has a 346xp with a 357xp cylinder on it.


----------



## mdavlee

I hope paul can get there before we eat this time carl. If not his saw might not make the buildoff:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren

Yes sir, its cleared with the little wife, and Im good to go! Look forward to seein ya there mang!!


----------



## tlandrum

Ecopsey said:


> Yep that is me, and it is a Danny Henry saw.... but trust me there is more to that saw than meets the eye...


 
so are you saying it wouldnt fit in the rules?


----------



## ECsaws

tlandrum2002 said:


> so are you saying it wouldnt fit in the rules?


 
Its a 75cc concrete barrel ( I still have the P/C if you want it )
running c-12 with 8oz per gal Nitropropane and the best race chain I had at the time, the saw did run well for a while....


----------



## Jacob J.

Ecopsey said:


> Its a 75cc concrete barrel ( I still have the P/C if you want it )
> running c-12 with 8oz per gal Nitropropane and the best race chain I had at the time the saw did run well for a while....


 
I remember talking to Dan when he was building that saw. He had trouble getting the exhaust port high enough to get the timing where he wanted it, since the concrete barrels are timed lower than a chainsaw. He said the roof the exhaust port gets kinda thin. He was able to get good timing out of it though.


----------



## tlandrum

for a while?// on the shelf?// so im thinking it got smoked?


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> so are you saying it wouldnt fit in the rules?




I have to confess my first reaction to the DD 2171 in that vid was, "Is that a work saw?".


----------



## blsnelling

Work saw or not, it's still stock appearing and is mighty impressive. I've always been scared to run nitro in mine.


----------



## tlandrum

i think i have seen somewhere that nitro in gas gets volitile, i know that if you run a saw on gas then swap it to an alky carb it will get faster when running it on the alky with no other changes.


----------



## logging22

Just wonder where one might obtain said alky carb? Any ideas fellas??:msp_biggrin:


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think i have seen somewhere that nitro in gas gets volitile, i know that if you run a saw on gas then swap it to an alky carb it will get faster when running it on the alky with no other changes.


 
Alky also runs cooler, but it also takes a lot more.


...and burns the hell outta your eyes.


----------



## tlandrum

logging22 said:


> Just wonder where one might obtain said alky carb? Any ideas fellas??:msp_biggrin:


 
ive got a wj69 drilled for alky that i was going to put on my ms460 but i think im going to use a tilly instead. if your interested pm me


----------



## wendell

Geez, now we're bringing in ringers? :help:


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> Geez, now we're bringing in ringers? :help:


 
What? Your the Grantsburg Grand Champion! You are the ringer baby!!


----------



## ECsaws

Dont confuse Nitropropane with Nitromethane there not even close to being the same. you can run nitropropane in a stock carb with gas and it dosnt get violent or have any bad adverse affects as long as you "mix it as the can says". I think Klotz says 4oz per gal .


----------



## komatsuvarna

Ecopsey said:


> Dont confuse Nitropropane with Nitromethane there not even close to being the same. you can run nitropropane in a stock carb with gas and it dosnt get violent or have any bad adverse affects as long as you "mix it as the can says". I think Klotz says 4oz per gal .


 
Yep, and just to put this out there, if you run nitropropane you will have to retune. Nitropropane carrys oxygen with it, gas don't, so your gonna have to go for a little richer mixture.


----------



## cowboyvet

With all the mud slinging going on it is time to up the ante. Here is an early view of the top prize. A little take home to go with the bragging rights. At Terry's request for a trophy, here it is in the white fresh carved today. I'll get the finish on it with a little color to set it off and repost a finished pic. The big question is whether to color it green/purple or orange......


----------



## logging22

Awesome carving mang!!!!


----------



## komatsuvarna

You got it looking good cowboy!


----------



## blsnelling

Very nice!


----------



## indiansprings

Fantastic trophy, outstanding Cowboy. That does the build off and the hard work and money guys are putting into it worthwhile.
Great job Terry in selecting the carver, when I threw the idea out there, didn't know you would have it built so big it'll never leave your place,lol. How much would that sucker cost to ship to British Columbia lol. Terry you better plan on winning, that thing is fantastic.


----------



## tlandrum

brad youve out done yourself on that trophy i really appreciate you taking the time out to do it.


----------



## blsnelling

Looks like a Stihl to me


----------



## tlandrum

disclaimer: if you dont bring the saw in person to be able to take the trophy home with you, you will have to arrange for shipping if you win. lol or ill just hold onto it for yah


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> disclaimer: if you dont bring the saw in person to be able to take the trophy home with you, you will have to arrange for shipping if you win. lol


 
I think I can get it home pretty easy.


----------



## MacLaren

cowboyvet said:


> With all the mud slinging going on it is time to up the ante. Here is an early view of the top prize. A little take home to go with the bragging rights. At Terry's request for a trophy, here it is in the white fresh carved today. I'll get the finish on it with a little color to set it off and repost a finished pic. The big question is whether to color it green/purple or orange......


 
You fellas think it will fit in the back of my Axiom?


----------



## MacLaren

Man, it looks just like a 460......humm......LOL!!


----------



## Blowncrewcab

blsnelling said:


> Looks like a Stihl to me


 
Kinda does doesn't it Very nice either way, Great Work


----------



## wendell

hillbilly22 said:


> What? Your the Grantsburg Grand Champion! You are the ringer baby!!


 
Well, yeah there is that. 

Actually enjoying one of my first place beers that my 7901 won up there.

But somehow, I believe the competition might be a tad stiffer this time around. I also don't get to use my secret weapon this time. :msp_angry:


----------



## Jacob J.

cowboyvet said:


> The big question is whether to color it green/purple or orange......


 
You might want to go with all Chartreuse...


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> Well, yeah there is that.
> 
> Actually enjoying one of my first place beers that my 7901 won up there.
> 
> But somehow, I believe the competition might be a tad stiffer this time around. I also don't get to use my secret weapon this time. :msp_angry:


 
Secret weapon?.....oh, please do tell!!!


----------



## blsnelling

hillbilly22 said:


> Man, it looks just like a 460......humm......LOL!!


 
Sure does. I like it!


----------



## MacLaren

Yes sir, he did a helluva good job!!


----------



## tlandrum

wendell around here your secret weapon wont help you a lot. i have a few of those secret weapons hanging outin the shop to even things back up. what s funny though is that i havent had to use them yet. lol


----------



## komatsuvarna

hillbilly22 said:


> Secret weapon?.....oh, please do tell!!!


 
You notice the chips that thing was slingin in the video?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> wendell around here your secret weapon wont help you a lot. i have a few of those secret weapons hanging outin the shop to even things back up. what s funny though is that i havent had to use them yet. lol


 
Oh,,,,yeah,,,just rub more salt in why dont ya.  :msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

matter of fact i have a brand new ec secret weapon that was going to be on my alky saw if i ever get it done


----------



## MacLaren

komatsuvarna said:


> You notice the chips that thing was slingin in the video?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
ahh....yes, my dear Watson I do indeed...........hahaha


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> matter of fact i have a brand new ec secret weapon that was going to be on my alky saw if i ever get it done


 
Oh snap now!!!!


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> matter of fact i have a brand new ec secret weapon that was going to be on my alky saw if i ever get it done


 
Seriously though man, I do hope ya get it done by GTG time. Id like to see her run


----------



## tlandrum

the saw is about ready to cut with i just am still searching for a used tank to put on it. im building it out of spare parts and spare time. both of which i am low on


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> matter of fact i have a brand new ec secret weapon that was going to be on my alky saw if i ever get it done


 
I guess my secret weapon isn't so secret. :msp_scared:

I think I mentioned it after I posted that video but part of the reason I was laughing at the end was watching the rooster tail of chips on the up cut. I know it was shooting at least 30 feet.


----------



## cowboyvet

Thanks guys for the all the compliments. As for it looking like a stihl....I am a stihl leaning type of guy but did try to do it as just a generic saw. As for the size of it, the whole thing I'm guessing is a little short of two feet tall. With the right packing it should ship UPS. I'll put the exact measurements on here tomorrow when I get a chance.


----------



## logging22

cowboyvet said:


> Thanks guys for the all the compliments. As for it looking like a stihl....I am a stihl leaning type of guy but did try to do it as just a generic saw. As for the size of it, the whole thing I'm guessing is a little short of two feet tall. With the right packing it should ship UPS. I'll put the exact measurements on here tomorrow when I get a chance.


 
You prolly need my addy right??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

i will try and get a small placard made for it too.to put on top of the saw to comemmorize the event.


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> I guess my secret weapon isn't so secret. :msp_scared:
> 
> I think I mentioned it after I posted that video but part of the reason I was laughing at the end was watching the rooster tail of chips on the up cut. I know it was shooting at least 30 feet.


 
Wendell, I'd like to know your secret weapon for obtaining so many credits! Dang! Thats a lot of credits!! Good job Doc!!


----------



## wendell

I waste far too much of my life in the OTF and Ljute gave me a couple thousand.


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> I waste far too much of my life in the OTF and Ljute gave me a couple thousand.


 
You can donate credits??


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> I waste far too much of my life in the OTF and Ljute gave me a couple thousand.


 
I swear you Doctors get all the perks man!!


----------



## wendell

logging22 said:


> You can donate credits??


 
Sure. Go ahead and send me some. I'm trying to get to 1,000,000 so I can get an AShat!


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> Sure. Go ahead and send me some. I'm trying to get to 1,000,000 so I can get an AShat!


 
Ill help if i can. Im all about the helpy helper. But why would you want a asshat??


----------



## wendell

Not an asshat, that's for ProMac.

I want an *A*rborist*S*ite hat.

OK, that's enough thread derailing.

Back to how Terry's bringing in a ringer saw so he can win that cool trophy.


----------



## tlandrum

ive already got a ringer but its not 50mm bore its a 75cc xpw,so its not allowed


----------



## wendell

That's not the one I was talking about.


----------



## little possum

Yall still floppin your gums?

Im offering to take home any abandoned work saws at the GTG 


Figured somebody would know the answer. Does the Jred version of the 365 have a hi top or low top option?


----------



## tlandrum

i didnt think the red saws even offered a high top at all


----------



## little possum

10-4 Terry. Only one Ive ever seen was Paul's. So I was justa wondering. 

I got a strange itch for a saw  lol


----------



## tlandrum

ive ran about 5 tanks thru the one i built for chrisj and i think i like the handle placement better on the husky and i like the look of the high top


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cowboyvet said:


> With all the mud slinging going on it is time to up the ante. Here is an early view of the top prize. A little take home to go with the bragging rights. At Terry's request for a trophy, here it is in the white fresh carved today. I'll get the finish on it with a little color to set it off and repost a finished pic. The big question is whether to color it green/purple or orange......


 
real nice trophy


----------



## tlandrum

yep it will look good setting beside my fireplace lol


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> yep it will look good setting beside my fireplace lol


 

... Don't think so... But that's a really good attitude Terry!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

confusious say one with positive out look have good chance of positive thing hapening


----------



## eMGunslinger

tlandrum2002 said:


> confusious say one with positive out look have good chance of positive thing hapening


Haha, ya well I am keeping real positive about this whole thing. Ur being such a good sport about it though, after I will I can sell you the trophy that my saw won for a good friendly price.


----------



## grandpatractor

tlandrum2002 said:


> yep it will look good setting beside my fireplace lol


 
I think I should get it since I'll be running the winning saw.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> ... Don't think so... But that's a really good attitude Terry!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey Matt, When yer saw wins, witch one of us is gonna git the trophy???:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum

grandpatractor said:


> I think I should get it since I'll be running the winning saw.:msp_w00t:


 
oh hush,your getting paid off in pie and ice cream:msp_razz:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey Matt, When yer saw wins, witch one of us is gonna git the trophy???:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


 
ask confucius


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey Matt, When yer saw wins, witch one of us is gonna git the trophy???:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


 
Stump I'll PM my info, so you two don't fight over it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump I'll PM my info, so you two don't fight over it. :msp_biggrin:


 
Ummmm, I'm thinkin no, but I'll bring it to the next GTG.


----------



## grandpatractor

tlandrum2002 said:


> oh hush,your getting paid off in pie and ice cream:msp_razz:


 
OK I'll shut my piehole now!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> Ummmm, I'm thinkin no, but I'll bring it to the next GTG.


 
that be nice. like to see it


----------



## blsnelling

Is DD an AS member? I don't mind loosing but prefer to make it another AS member. Or will this saw be for demonstration, ie teaching lol, purposes only?


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey Matt, When yer saw wins, witch one of us is gonna git the trophy???:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


 
That's easy! You get the trophy, I get the jar of shine, and Terry get's the T-Shirt!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Ummmm, I'm thinkin no, but I'll bring it to the next GTG.


 
I have the AS GTG sign I wish would be there, but I don't think I can make this one. Do you think we can GTG before so you can take and pass it off there?


----------



## tlandrum

i believe he is a member but dont participate much. he said when i posts to the net he gets way too many people wanting him to do work that he just dont have the time for.


----------



## Chris J.

blsnelling said:


> Is DD an AS member? I don't mind loosing but prefer to make it another AS member. Or will this saw be for demonstration, ie teaching lol, purposes only?




Yes, Dozer Dan/Dan Henry is a member here, he doesn't post as much as he used to. He might've been a sponsor at one time.


----------



## blsnelling

That's good to hear. Just that much more motivation!


Code:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have the AS GTG sign I wish would be there, but I don't think I can make this one. Do you think we can GTG before so you can take and pass it off there?


 
That would be cool, It'd look great in my shop next to the trophy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

my wish is for as to have a work saw build every year, the winner of that build shoud get this trophy to hold until the next build. passing it on to the winner each year.


----------



## rms61moparman

In the pipe smoking community we call that the "Traveling Trophy"!


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> my wish is for as to have a work saw build every year, the winner of that build shoud get this trophy to hold until the next build. passing it on to the winner each year.


 
I don't have a problem with that, but what I I can't make it next year??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

you must be present to recieve the trophy or you will have to pay for it being shipped and if you cant make it to the next build off you must pay to ship it to the host


----------



## Work Saw Collector

tlandrum2002 said:


> my wish is for as to have a work saw build every year, the winner of that build shoud get this trophy to hold until the next build. passing it on to the winner each year.


 
Thats the way this sign is, it was donated at the KS GTG and jumps from member to member.  We are working on how to get it there. The sign has made a few GTGs aready.

Here is a old pic of it.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4550047742/" title="047 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4001/4550047742_bda61913d3_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="047"></a>


----------



## tlandrum

that looks pretty cool


----------



## ptjeep

tlandrum2002 said:


> that looks pretty cool


 
x2


----------



## ECsaws

tlandrum2002 said:


> i believe he is a member but dont participate much. he said when i posts to the net he gets way too many people wanting him to do work that he just dont have the time for.


 
I'm sure they beating his door down..
If I was your guys I wouldn't sweat it, you guys will "all" do just fine trust me :msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

eric you got any guess who builder x is? i know you know all the builders out there.


----------



## mdavlee

Where's the last list of who's in? I come home from work and it's 2 pages past where it was last night.


----------



## ECsaws

tlandrum2002 said:


> eric you got any guess who builder x is? i know you know all the builders out there.


 
Humm Id guess EHP or TW.... maybe Adam ?

"I think" Nate B is going to put a 2171 I did for him in the mix also.


----------



## tlandrum

pretty good guesses but no lolly pop


----------



## mdavlee

DC or fales jr?


----------



## cowboyvet

Well I started to put some color to the trophy tonight. The color sure makes it pop. I did get some measurements so somebody can guess at a shipping cost. 31" tall, 16" wide, 24" across. I would guess it to weigh around 25 - 30 lbs but will need to wait till all the finishing is done and dry to put it on a scale. It will lighten up some with time as the wood dries down. All the humidity we have now sure makes dry times go slow but we sure have a pretty light show outside tonight.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

I would guess "The Man" before Dennis. Tommy had a vid of his 372 pulling a 42" bar no problem. He's pretty darn good with the Huskies.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah there's a tornado warning for the county I live in with reported tornado 20 miles from my house. I just wish I was there.


----------



## ptjeep

Meadow Beaver said:


> Tommy had a vid of his 372 pulling a 42" bar no problem. He's pretty darn good with the Huskies.


 
I would like to see that vid, any idea of how to find it?


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Tornado warning here too. It rained really hard monday night, pretty much like the sky's bath tub faucet.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

ptjeep said:


> I would like to see that vid, any idea of how to find it?


 
I'm pretty sure his photobucket was deleted. He was cutting 10.5ft redwood with it. He also had a Poulan 475 woods saw that was a real screamer.


----------



## cowboyvet

They just showed tennis ball sized hail in Knoxville. I've got a river running through my back yard in what is normally a dry ditch and tornado warnings going to boot.


----------



## grandpatractor

I hope it dries out by June.


----------



## Smittysrepair

It is about the same out here. I haven't seen any hail ''yet'' but we are sure getting everything else. There is even enough lightning here that it looks like it is daytime outside.


----------



## indiansprings

Since Friday I've had almost 11 inches of rain, hail and high winds. 
The ground is so saturated it is unbelievable. A local river hit it's highest crest since the early 40's. Flooded a chit load of houses. There is going to be some really slow days around here for a while.
Can't get it to cut, can't get in the fields, it blows.


----------



## tlandrum

they keep breaking in on the tv and showing how bad the storms are and afew minutes ago they showed tea cup sized hail that had fell and in other areas they had tennis ball size hail....ouch


----------



## Hedgerow

You all make it through the night OK? Getting a little worried...:msp_sad:


----------



## Chris J.

Hedgerow said:


> You all make it through the night OK? Getting a little worried...:msp_sad:




Ditto. The news reports are showing some seriously crazy weather. My mother recently moved back to Texas :msp_thumbup: from Tornado Alley in South-Central Oklahoma.


----------



## cowboyvet

All good here. Mostly property damage in TN from what I've seen and heard but there are 24 deaths listed here. Alabama took the worst of it. Getting ready to go cut a tree blocking my road and a few limbs on one of my cedars but that is the only damage I can see so far in my neighborhood.


----------



## Simonizer

Sorry to hear about all the terrible news down there guys. Hope it is over soon. Stay safe.


----------



## Hedgerow

cowboyvet said:


> All good here. Mostly property damage in TN from what I've seen and heard but there are 24 deaths listed here. Alabama took the worst of it. Getting ready to go cut a tree blocking my road and a few limbs on one of my cedars but that is the only damage I can see so far in my neighborhood.


 
Good to hear yours is all well. Come to think of it, when the stuff rolls through our area, I'm on the end of a saw and not on the site. Might be where everyone's at!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

whenever i see the pix of that super cell and see the damage and deaths as a result i'm somewhat ashamed of griping about the rains, hail, and winds we've just come through. gotta count my blessings. God bless those of you who've suffered from that.


----------



## MacLaren

*Terry*

How many logs and what kinds? 
I was thinkin ya said oak,poplar,hickory,ash, ...? that about right?
I guess it'll just come down to what ya can find? No biggie, I was just curious. Thanks.


----------



## mdavlee

It turned out pretty good at my house for what it did a few miles away from there. We have no damage that is known to the house.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> It turned out pretty good at my house for what it did a few miles away from there. We have no damage that is known to the house.


 
That's good to hear. Maybe some of the other fellas in the effected area will chime in soon. With good news I hope.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Any one ever had a saw that kept breaking rings????

I pulled my muffler the other day to do a muffler mod. Noticed I had a broke bottom ring. Didn't mess up the piston or cylinder. Ordered a set of cabers and they came today. Put them in and ran for a cut or 2 and herd a crunchy noise while the throttle was coming down after a cut. Pulled the muffler and have another broke bottom ring,,,only this time I have a *raped* cylinder and piston.

The exhaust has not been raised or lowered, so it still has the factory bevel which feels great. Just widened to 65%. It has a .025 popup and the cylinder has been dropped to give .020 squish.


----------



## mdavlee

That's suck durand. I don't know why it would do that.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I think when you add width you have to add some curve to get it to push the ring back into the groove. if you have too much ring sticking into a port and not enough curve to push it in quickly enough it breaks it. Fine line there:msp_mad:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Blowncrewcab said:


> I think when you add width you have to add some curve to get it to push the ring back into the groove. if you have too much ring sticking into a port and not enough curve to push it in quickly enough it breaks it. Fine line there:msp_mad:


 
Yeah, Its got plenty of curve. Its worked fine for several months up until now.


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> That's suck durand. I don't know why it would do that.


 
Ya me either,, How ya trade?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

I don't know. I might need a little boot to trade in that shape. I want one with an xpw topend on it.


----------



## MacLaren

komatsuvarna said:


> Any one ever had a saw that kept breaking rings????
> 
> I pulled my muffler the other day to do a muffler mod. Noticed I had a broke bottom ring. Didn't mess up the piston or cylinder. Ordered a set of cabers and they came today. Put them in and ran for a cut or 2 and herd a crunchy noise while the throttle was coming down after a cut. Pulled the muffler and have another broke bottom ring,,,only this time I have a *raped* cylinder and piston.
> 
> The exhaust has not been raised or lowered, so it still has the factory bevel which feels great. Just widened to 65%. It has a .025 popup and the cylinder has been dropped to give .020 squish.


 
Man, I am truly sorry to hear about that. I really am.


----------



## tlandrum

well i made it through the storm with no troubles,although my job site looks like the hoover dam broke on it. trees blown over and limbs every where but no damage to anything. made for a really hard day at work trying to work a steep hill after that rain last night. the ground is so spongy that when you fall one tree itll doze up 2 others.


----------



## logging22

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i made it through the storm with no troubles,although my job site looks like the hoover dam broke on it. trees blown over and limbs every where but no damage to anything. made for a really hard day at work trying to work a steep hill after that rain last night. the ground is so spongy that when you fall one tree itll doze up 2 others.


 
Im in the same situation here. Cant see the mud for the water. And im in the hills. Crazy. Fell a good white oak today and too out 2 others with it. Got help coming tomorrow. Maybe get some of them to the landing. Chains on the way for the jack. Prolly help a little.


----------



## tlandrum

ive not had the chains off my skidder in 2 years. it never dries up longer than 2 weeks at a time anymore and i usually work pretty steep terrain. i bought a brand new set for my skidder a few months ago for 500 bucks from a guy that needed cash.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive not had the chains off my skidder in 2 years. it never dries up longer than 2 weeks at a time anymore and i usually work pretty steep terrain. i bought a brand new set for my skidder a few months ago for 500 bucks from a guy that needed cash.


 
500 clams, that's one heck of a of deal.


----------



## logging22

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive not had the chains off my skidder in 2 years. it never dries up longer than 2 weeks at a time anymore and i usually work pretty steep terrain. i bought a brand new set for my skidder a few months ago for 500 bucks from a guy that needed cash.


 
Thats cheap brother. Wish i could find a deal like that. I did find two 18-4 26's yesterday for 600 each. Thought that was fairly cheap.


----------



## tlandrum

i actually bought two sets from him for 1000 bucks and sold the other pair to my buddy. they were ice chains for the 18-4 26's he has 23.12 26's so he just added a short length of chain to make them fit.


----------



## parrisw

komatsuvarna said:


> Any one ever had a saw that kept breaking rings????
> 
> I pulled my muffler the other day to do a muffler mod. Noticed I had a broke bottom ring. Didn't mess up the piston or cylinder. Ordered a set of cabers and they came today. Put them in and ran for a cut or 2 and herd a crunchy noise while the throttle was coming down after a cut. Pulled the muffler and have another broke bottom ring,,,only this time I have a *raped* cylinder and piston.
> 
> The exhaust has not been raised or lowered, so it still has the factory bevel which feels great. Just widened to 65%. It has a .025 popup and the cylinder has been dropped to give .020 squish.


 
Which saw? 372?


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> Any one ever had a saw that kept breaking rings????
> 
> I pulled my muffler the other day to do a muffler mod. Noticed I had a broke bottom ring. Didn't mess up the piston or cylinder. Ordered a set of cabers and they came today. Put them in and ran for a cut or 2 and herd a crunchy noise while the throttle was coming down after a cut. Pulled the muffler and have another broke bottom ring,,,only this time I have a *raped* cylinder and piston.
> 
> The exhaust has not been raised or lowered, so it still has the factory bevel which feels great. Just widened to 65%. It has a .025 popup and the cylinder has been dropped to give .020 squish.


 
Is it catching on the down stoke? It's easy to drop the bottom corners lower than the center when widening an exhaust port. Could that be the problem? Did you bevel the part of the port where you widened it?


----------



## wendell

Is there a "Get this thread back on the rails smiley?"

Just wonderin


----------



## Chris J.

This might get the thread 'sort of' back on track.

How did y'all obtain your 372s and/or 2171s? New? Used? Running? In pieces? Etc.?

My 2171 came from a pawn shop (keep in mind Jonsered saws are *rare* here in the Bayou City). I stopped into a PS near me not expecting to find much, and they had previously lied to my face about why their prices were firm on some items.

When I saw the 2171 it had obviously been used often, and I wasn't sure what to expect. The guy told me I could take it outside and start it. To my pleasant surprise it had compression, and started on the fourth pull, and revved up with no hesitation.

They had it marked at $239.00 or $229.00, which was a very good price. Being cheap I asked about their best price, and the fellow said it only been out about a week, and their policy was they had to wait 30 days before they could discount it. How much after 30 days, I asked. $180.00, he replied.

I waited about three weeks because Jreds aren't well known around here, figuring it would still be there. While I was double checking it for any potential issues the guy went on eBay to check 2171 prices. Uh oh. Do these saws really sell for $800.00 new?, he asked. No, I lied, they're usually heavily discounted. Thankfully he didn't search Completed Auctions!

He seemed skeptical, so I said, I'm wanting the saw, are you going to honor the $180.00 price you quoted? He hemhawed, but finally said yes. The woman who rang it up asked him, Is this the out-the-door price? No, he very quickly replied, charge the sales tax.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WTB: 

Looking for a performance exhaust preferably a magnaflow for a 2003 Ford Focus if anyone has anything please send PM.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I went to Tlandrums Jan 29th GTG, I saw his 372 run, then I used hillbilly22's 2171 (at that point that was the biggest saw I ever ran) Hillbillys saw was impressive but when the 70cc races where done and terry's saw was at the top I knew it was a good one. about a month or so later I pm'd him and he Graciously gave it to me (well for $500 which I thought was a good price for strong 372)


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Chris J. said:


> This might get the thread 'sort of' back on track.
> 
> How did y'all obtain your 372s and/or 2171s? New? Used? Running? In pieces? Etc.?
> 
> My 2171 came from a pawn shop (keep in mind Jonsered saws are *rare* here in the Bayou City). I stopped into a PS near me not expecting to find much, and they had previously lied to my face about why their prices were firm on some items.
> 
> When I saw the 2171 it had obviously been used often, and I wasn't sure what to expect. The guy told me I could take it outside and start it. To my pleasant surprise it had compression, and started on the fourth pull, and revved up with no hesitation.
> 
> They had it marked at $239.00 or $229.00, which was a very good price. Being cheap I asked about their best price, and the fellow said it only been out about a week, and their policy was they had to wait 30 days before they could discount it. How much after 30 days, I asked. $180.00, he replied.
> 
> I waited about three weeks because Jreds aren't well known around here, figuring it would still be there. While I was double checking it for any potential issues the guy went on eBay to check 2171 prices. Uh oh. Do these saws really sell for $800.00 new?, he asked. No, I lied, they're usually heavily discounted. Thankfully he didn't search Completed Auctions!
> 
> He seemed skeptical, so I said, I'm wanting the saw, are you going to honor the $180.00 price you quoted? He hemhawed, but finally said yes. The woman who rang it up asked him, Is this the out-the-door price? No, he very quickly replied, charge the sales tax.


 
Good one:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## eMGunslinger

I eBayed mine. I could have built one I guess but did not feel like digging through literally the 1000+ broken stihl and husky pile I have


----------



## MacLaren

Got mine brand new from spike60. From there it went straight to Eric Copsey. Ive never looked back.


----------



## Chris J.

stumpyshusky said:


> Good one:msp_thumbsup:


 
One time I had to pass on a 272 for about $75.00 because at the time I was paying off some serious bills. A quick inspection showed that it needed an AF, the elbow, and throttle linkage. 

If the internals were in good shape, it wouldn't taken much $$ to put it right. If it turned out to be toasted, selling just a few parts would've recouped my money. 

But that how it goes sometimes :msp_unsure:.


----------



## MacLaren

Chris J. said:


> One time I had to pass on a 272 for about $75.00 because at the time I was paying off some serious bills. A quick inspection showed that it needed an AF, the elbow, and throttle linkage.
> 
> If the internals were in good shape, it wouldn't taken much $$ to put it right. If it turned out to be toasted, selling just a few parts would've recouped my money.
> 
> But that how it goes sometimes :msp_unsure:.


 
Chris, I really,really like your avatar. You could set a beer can on that thang....


----------



## Blowncrewcab

hillbilly22 said:


> Chris, I really,really like your avatar. You could set a beer can on that thang....


 
Look around on the web, there's pics of it without the blue fabric covering it, it is an Impressive Unit:msp_wub::tongue2:


----------



## eMGunslinger

Blowncrewcab said:


> Look around on the web, there's pics of it without the blue fabric covering it, it is an Impressive Unit:msp_wub::tongue2:


Click that html link for his sig to bring you to that unit :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren

Theres only 1 other avatar I like better. It's on another site though.....but man oh man, is it nice!


----------



## Chris J.

hillbilly22 said:


> Chris, I really,really like your avatar. You could set a beer can on that thang....




If I was close enough to set a beer can on it, beer would be the last thing on my mind .


----------



## Chris J.

Blowncrewcab said:


> Look around on the web, there's pics of it without the blue fabric covering it, it is an Impressive Unit:msp_wub::tongue2:


 



eMGunslinger said:


> Click that html link for his sig to bring you to that unit :hmm3grin2orange:




Yes, very, very nice.

I don't use it as my avatar. Darin & Jennifer want AS to be family friendly, & I respect that.


----------



## MacLaren

Chris J. said:


> If I was close enough to set a beer can on it, beer would be the last thing on my mind .


 
Oh Chris, my good man, that would after about round three with that ole gal.......I know what ya mean...hahaha


----------



## eMGunslinger

Chris J. said:


> If I was close enough to set a beer can on it, beer would be the last thing on my mind .


I thought the same but tried to keep it classy, alas the cat is out of the bag now. Glad to see people in same mind set. Makes me feel more at home


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I would show that sideline reporter the best 45 seconds of her lifeuttahere2:


----------



## MacLaren

Blowncrewcab said:


> I would show that sideline reporter the best 45 seconds of her lifeuttahere2:


 
hahaha! your a marathon man I take it!! hahhaa! 
Thats funny brother! I dont care who ya are!


----------



## tlandrum

well chris j one more tank of fuel and im calling it broke in. it runs really good has torque and rpm. its turned out to be a very well rounded 2171. youll be smiling all day while running it. im going to buck one more tank of gas and then blow her off and shelf it till the gtg.. then ill be onto my 372 again. i believe this saw ended up with about 165 ex 162 in and 22 degree of blowdown. the piston has been milled into a pop up and the cylinder milled to get squish to .020.and the piston was windowed along with raising cylinder


----------



## wendell

Dang, I thought you said your next avatar was going to be your wife so I thought that who that turd cutter belonged to. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

I got my 2171 because mdavlee begged me to take it off his hands. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> Dang, I thought you said your next avatar was going to be your wife so I thought that who that turd cutter belonged to. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I got my 2171 because mdavlee begged me to take it off his hands. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
HAHAHHAA!!! Ok! You have a very good bedside manner Doc!


----------



## komatsuvarna

Well, after a few changes, heres my finished product. Saw is wearing a 28'' with full comp LGX, and a 8 pin sprocket. Probably be more forgiving with a 7 pin, but it seems to do pretty fair with a 8. Wood is Black Oak. Forgive my camera lady, shes slacking a little .

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MpB2kBb_XDU?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MpB2kBb_XDU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## cowboyvet

Here is the finished trophy for everyone to fight over.





Sorta looks like a Stihl from here




Recoil housing more like a husky




It has baby nuts :taped: on the bar like a poulan/husky:msp_tongue:




Can't wait to see the saws run in June. Good luck to all.


----------



## MacLaren

Super,super nice!! Way to go Cowboyvet!


----------



## komatsuvarna

You done a super job on it my friend!!!


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> well chris j one more tank of fuel and im calling it broke in. it runs really good has torque and rpm. its turned out to be a very well rounded 2171. youll be smiling all day while running it. im going to buck one more tank of gas and then blow her off and shelf it till the gtg.. then ill be onto my 372 again. i believe this saw ended up with about 165 ex 162 in and 22 degree of blowdown. the piston has been milled into a pop up and the cylinder milled to get squish to .020.and the piston was windowed along with raising cylinder




That sounds good to me, Terry. On the muffler, did you add a second opening with the screen & deflector? I'll go back through the posts to look for the photo.





cowboyvet said:


> Here is the finished trophy for everyone to fight over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the saws run in June. Good luck to all.




That looks great, cowboyvet.

It's good thing it won't need to packed & shipped...after the timed cuts are calculated  .


----------



## MacLaren

komatsuvarna said:


> You done a super job on it my friend!!!


 
Hey man, I see where ya got her fixed. Thats great.


----------



## komatsuvarna

hillbilly22 said:


> Hey man, I see where ya got her fixed. Thats great.


 
Yeah, after I got to lookin, the damage wasn't as bad as I first thought. Most of it polished out. Its a little scared up, but It should be ok. I don't think Ill have to worry about anybody pulling my muffler to see the uglyness.


----------



## blsnelling

The wood is Hackberry. It's the only thing I have here at the house.

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BktLwm4EFDM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling

I'm already ready for next years Stihl competition

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LyGFjD7-nE4?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> The wood is Hackberry. It's the only thing I have here at the house.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BktLwm4EFDM?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BktLwm4EFDM?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


 




Looks like the compression might have picked up a little!!!
What's it at now?


Mike


----------



## blsnelling

rms61moparman said:


> Looks like the compression might have picked up a little!!!
> What's it at now?
> 
> 
> Mike


 
If I tell ya, I'll have to kill ya


----------



## mdavlee

Looks pretty strong in that video Durand. I might need to work on mine some more.:msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> Looks pretty strong in that video Durand. I might need to work on mine some more.:msp_unsure:


 
That's what I'm afraid of, lol.


----------



## indiansprings

Sounds good Brad, holding the rpm's really well.


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> Looks pretty strong in that video Durand. I might need to work on mine some more.:msp_unsure:


 
Thanks Mike. Im happy with how it turned out. If it'll crack half to three quarters way of all the saws in the build off, It would be even better.


----------



## mdavlee

komatsuvarna said:


> Thanks Mike. Im happy with how it turned out. If it'll crack half to three quarters way of all the saws in the build off, It would be even better.


 
Me too. I'm glad you fixed it without a new p/c.


----------



## mdavlee

blsnelling said:


> I'm already ready for next years Stihl competitionQUOTE]
> 
> Who wants to do a build off with them stihls?oke:
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> Is that one running the 460 topend?


----------



## cowboyvet

mdavlee said:


> blsnelling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already ready for next years Stihl competitionQUOTE]
> 
> Who wants to do a build off with them stihls?oke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try to enter a saw if the build off used a saw worth the time and money to build:hmm3grin2orange: All my saws have big manly nuts on them....it takes them big'uns to hold the bar on with that much power.
Click to expand...


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> If I tell ya, I'll have to kill ya


 


Well I don't want to know THAT bad!!!LOL



Mike


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> blsnelling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already ready for next years Stihl competitionQUOTE]
> 
> Is that one running the 460 topend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Well, unless the rulse say I can't, lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

blsnelling said:


> I'm already ready for next years Stihl competition
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LyGFjD7-nE4?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
How are you liking the ES Light? I haven't got around to getting one yet.


----------



## blsnelling

Work Saw Collector said:


> How are you liking the ES Light? I haven't got around to getting one yet.


 
I don't have enough time behind either it or a Oregon to do a fair comparison. I did pinch the rails on mine. You can see the burn spot out towards the end of it. I opened it back up no problem. I'm sure it was my fault and not the bar's.


----------



## mdavlee

The es light bars are great. I've made up some 92 dl chains so I can use it on the 372.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building his own
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 stumpyhusky 
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own
17 builder x building his own
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey
20 emgunslinger
21 logging 22
22 two hacks with hammers

am i missing anyone on the list? and is everyone on the list still working on a saw or needing some parts that others may be able to help with?


----------



## logging22

bump


----------



## mdavlee

What you think?






opcorn:


----------



## rms61moparman

mdavlee said:


> What you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn:


 


I think you have a Stihl bar on a Husky saw!
You KNOW that saw won't ever run right!!!LOL

Man I'm glad I don't have a dog in this fight!!!


Mike


----------



## tlandrum

rms61moparman said:


> Man I'm glad I don't have a dog in this fight!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


 
afraid you might get ya butt kicked? :taped:


----------



## rms61moparman

tlandrum2002 said:


> afraid you might get ya butt kicked? :taped:


 
Damn certain of it!!!
As Clint Eastwood said "A man should know his limitations"!!!

I know mine!


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77

tlandrum2002 said:


> afraid you might get ya butt kicked? :taped:


 
I can tell you don't know Mike too well.


----------



## blsnelling

Mike's liable to build a "junker" and kick all of our butts!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## volks-man

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> 2 blsnelling building for jacob j3 treeslinger building for cowroy
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna building his own
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 7 blood on the ice building his own
> 8 barnyrb building his own
> 9 mdavlee building his own
> 10 stumpyhusky
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph12 wigglseworth building his own
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter building his own
> 16 tlandrum2002 building his own
> 17 builder x building his own
> 18 little possum with mweba top end
> 19 tree monkey
> 20 emgunslinger
> 21 logging 22
> 22 two hacks with hammers
> 
> am i missing anyone on the list? and is everyone on the list still working on a saw or needing some parts that others may be able to help with?


 
i've been away a few weeks...
theres no way im reading 1400 posts...

how does this work? built to the owners' specs?


----------



## tlandrum

its the normal build ,send it the builder they build you a saw and send it back to you.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's quiet in here.... Too quiet....
Bump...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## indiansprings

Rain depression, that or their all grinding.


----------



## Hedgerow

After watching Brad's Vid, I'd say you're probably right...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

I've got another piston coming to try out. This will be about the 5th time I've been back in this saw, lol. I'm hoping it's not worn out before the GTG The cylinder bolts are liable to just fall out!


----------



## komatsuvarna

blsnelling said:


> I've got another piston coming to try out. This will be about the 5th time I've been back in this saw, lol. I'm hoping it's not worn out before the GTG The cylinder bolts are liable to just fall out!


 
Haha, I thought I was gonna wear the threads off the bolts on mine! Im done now though, good enough anyways. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee

It looks like another 2-3 weeks before I'll get home to run mine again.  Atleast I'm working right now so maybe I'll be able to take off to go to the GTG this summer.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> After watching Brad's Vid, I'd say you're probably right...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just got the parts in today . Gotta finnish up my 288 then git to grindin on the 372.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Just got the parts in today . Gotta finnish up my 288 then git to grindin on the 372.


 
That thing's gonna need teeth painted on it!!!


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Just got the parts in today . Gotta finnish up my 288 then git to grindin on the 372.


 
Found all the parts i need. Just looking for the time to do it all now. Lots of grinding to do. Sup Stumpy? Raining over your way??


----------



## RVALUE

I wanted to sponsor someone. Can't find any takers........


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Found all the parts i need. Just looking for the time to do it all now. Lots of grinding to do. Sup Stumpy? Raining over your way??


 
Rained all day:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I wanted to sponsor someone. Can't find any takers........


 
what you thinkin????:msp_confused:


----------



## firefighter33

I finally found a 371xp that could use a little love. I'd be more than happy to let someone build it up for the build off lmk if anyone is interested!


----------



## tlandrum

ive been busy in the woods and havent had time to do any work on mine. you gotta log when the suns shining. it rains so often now adays that if i can work 3 days in a row its a small miracle. i was able to kill about 15 white pines today that were 36'' dbh or larger. there always fun to cut,when my saw hits pine it feels like its on vacation.


----------



## logging22

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive been busy in the woods and havent had time to do any work on mine. you gotta log when the suns shining. it rains so often now adays that if i can work 3 days in a row its a small miracle. i was able to kill about 15 white pines today that were 36'' dbh or larger. there always fun to cut,when my saw hits pine it feels like its on vacation.


 
Makes awesome lumber those white pine. Love em. 36" thats a big one. GOt pics??


----------



## tlandrum

i log em not photograph em lol ill try and get a pic of the pile i have laying there after tommorrows rain blows over.


----------



## RVALUE

Would that be sugar pine?


----------



## tlandrum

plain old white pine,they want me to cut some of them at 24' for log home beams. at 24' a couple of them were still 28'' or better


----------



## firefighter33

RVALUE said:


> I wanted to sponsor someone. Can't find any takers........


 
Are u looking to do the work or do u also have a saw in need of some power?


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building his own
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own
17 builder x building his own
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey building his own
20 emgunslinger building his own
21 logging 22 building his own
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)

am i missing anyone on the list?


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> 2 blsnelling building his own
> 3 treeslinger building for cowroy
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna building his own
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 7 blood on the ice building his own
> 8 barnyrb building his own
> 9 mdavlee building his own
> 10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wigglseworth building his own
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter building his own
> 16 tlandrum2002 building his own
> 17 builder x building his own
> 18 little possum with mweba top end
> 19 tree monkey building his own
> 20 emgunslinger building his own
> 21 logging 22 building his own
> 22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)
> 
> am i missing anyone on the list?


 
I hope JD eats his wheaties Saturday morning!


----------



## tlandrum

i dont know about wheaties but he has a standing order for pecan pie and vanilla :msp_biggrin:ice cream


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> i dont know about wheaties but he has a standing order for pecan pie and vanilla :msp_biggrin:ice cream


 
The breakfast of champions!!! Just as long as he's got the strength to hang on to Stumpy's saw...:msp_tongue:


----------



## RiverRat2

*Did somebody say Pie and Ice cream?????*

Man I can wreck some Pie and ice cream!!!!!!!!

Just ask SLowP!!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> The breakfast of champions!!! Just as long as he's got the strength to hang on to Stumpy's saw...:msp_tongue:


 
Keep writin them checks & I'll keep workin on cashin them.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Keep writin them checks & I'll keep workin on cashin them.


 
He'll be needing the extra weight for "leanin" on it too!:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Keep writin them checks & I'll keep workin on cashin them.


 
Youuu cann dooo itttt!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

gonna be fun watching and hearing them folks after they get stumpbroke


----------



## Chris J.

Stumpbroke? 


Nah.


Y'all are gonna get Landrummed .


----------



## little possum

I was just hopin for a piece of pie and the trophy!


----------



## tlandrum

little possum said:


> I was just hopin for a piece of pie and the trophy!


 
you may have a battle for both lol


----------



## Hedgerow

Don't worry fellas... Stumpy's bringin' the truck... He'll be able to haul pie, ice cream, jars of shine, and the trophy, back to the Ozarks...:msp_tongue:


----------



## cowboyvet

While you all are fighting over who has the fastest saws, the pie table will be left unguarded and that's where I'll be.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Don't worry fellas... Stumpy's bringin' the truck... He'll be able to haul pie, ice cream, jars of shine, and the trophy, back to the Ozarks...:msp_tongue:


 
Don't think I'll be takin the truck:msp_sad:, Fuel is gittin too high. Unless I git sumbody to sponsor the trip.


----------



## eMGunslinger

cowboyvet said:


> While you all are fighting over who has the fastest saws, the pie table will be left unguarded and that's where I'll be.


Haha you and me both...chainsaw races? I thought we were here to see who could eat the most pie :msp_scared:


----------



## Simonizer

eMGunslinger said:


> Haha you and me both...chainsaw races? I thought we were here to see who could eat the most pie :msp_scared:


Ok, I won't even go there lol. MMMMmmmm pie.


----------



## wendell

cowboyvet said:


> While you all are fighting over who has the fastest saws, the pie table will be left unguarded and that's where I'll be.


 
Sounds like the plan to me! Getting tired of all the chest thumping and the Arkies trying to stump break everyone. At this point I think I'm just showing up for the pie and the shine!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Sounds like the plan to me! Getting tired of all the chest thumping and the Arkies trying to stump break everyone. At this point I think I'm just showing up for the pie and the shine!


 
Hey, I'm not an Arkie:msp_angry:. I'm Missouri man. Them Arkies aint got enough gumption to stumpbreak anything. Thats why they marrie thier sisters.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:

That pecan pie is soundin mighty good right about now, so's the shine. You boys better not be puttin me on about the pie & shine. I'll be pretty upset if they aint any when I git there.


----------



## grandpatractor

tlandrum2002 said:


> you may have a battle for both lol


 
Dang right!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey, I'm not an Arkie:msp_angry:. I'm Missouri man.


 
Sorry, I just figured once you went south of St. Louis, it was all pretty much the same.




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Sorry, I just figured once you went south of St. Louis, it was all pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 

It gits worse when you cross the Ar/Mo line:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

[video=youtube;1tqxzWdKKu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Howd you know that's my favorite song????:msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> It gits worse when you cross the Ar/Mo line:hmm3grin2orange:


 
goin north


----------



## jerrycmorrow

maybe yall didn't know this but a goodly number of people from south misery are descended from original settlers who saw signs that said "arkensaw thataway". being illiterate all they recognized was the work "arkensaw" so they stopped in misery.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> goin north


 
Turn yer compass around:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey, I'm not an Arkie:msp_angry:. I'm Missouri man. Them Arkies aint got enough gumption to stumpbreak anything. Thats why they marrie thier sisters.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


 

would that mean stumpy is a mo larkie


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> would that mean stumpy is a mo larkie


 
I guess we done run everybody else off. 

The Stumpbroke 372 is alive


----------



## tlandrum

no running here, just like a rattle snake lying in waiting for its prey


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> no running here, just like a rattle snake lying in waiting for its prey


 
Sounds boring:msp_w00t:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Mine's already coiled up waiting to strike!!


----------



## SawGarage

komatsuvarna said:


> Mine's already coiled up waiting to strike!!


 
Mine is too!!  But it's *NOT* a saw!!  :taped:

J


----------



## Stumpys Customs

SawGarage said:


> Mine is too!!  But it's *NOT* a saw!!  :taped:
> 
> J


 
I've got more of the box turtle thing goin on:msp_scared:


----------



## SawGarage

stumpyshusky said:


> I've got more of the box turtle thing goin on:msp_scared:


 
SO *THAT'S * where your *USERNAME* came from!! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

SawGarage said:


> SO *THAT'S * where your *USERNAME* came from!! :msp_ohmy:


 
Among other things


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I guess we done run everybody else off.
> 
> The Stumpbroke 372 is alive


 
There goes the party! :msp_w00t:

Y'all start lettin the Ozark folks in, better watch out! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## promac850

So who's saw is gonna win? My money is on the Snellerizer... heck, I haven't seen cleaner transfers, not that any I can recall anyways.

Go Snellerized 372!!!!* uttahere2::wave:uttahere2:

All others will be cheered for too, I simply like saying 'Snellerized' It's got that ring to it, ya know...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah has a nice ring to it but not as nice as stumpyshuskyized. shortened to stumpbroke.


----------



## tlandrum

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah has a nice ring to it but not as nice as stumpyshuskyized. shortened to stumpbroke.


 
that sounds more to me like somebody took it in the rear when they got there saw built:jester:


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> that sounds more to me like somebody took it in the rear when they got there saw built:jester:


 
Whassup Terry... We here in the Ozarks have an odd sense of humor.:msp_tongue: Now about that shine...


----------



## tlandrum

i got the shine ordered up already,but no tastin till the cuttins done.... we wouldnt want to have to send a leg home seperate from its owner


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> i got the shine ordered up already,but no tastin till the cuttins done.... we wouldnt want to have to send a leg home seperate from its owner


 
That's a good policy... Keep all appendages attached to the original carrier... You guys are gonna have a blast...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> i got the shine ordered up already,but no tastin till the cuttins done.... we wouldnt want to have to send a leg home seperate from its owner


 
I Can't wait!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I Can't wait!!!


 
Save me a test taste Stump. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowboyvet

tlandrum2002 said:


> that sounds more to me like somebody took it in the rear when they got there saw built:jester:


 

Sounds like the same to me. You ever heard anything about that area of the country along the lines of "where the men are men and the sheep don't need help over the fence"
If they show up with velcro gloves and say it helps for hanging on to the saw then we know the truth for sure...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

cowboyvet said:


> Sounds like the same to me. You ever heard anything about that area of the country along the lines of "where the men are men and the sheep don't need help over the fence"
> If they show up with velcro gloves and say it helps for hanging on to the saw then we know the truth for sure...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Gloves? Don't think so... HAYHOOKS!!! And angry chainsaws!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling

I've been out of town most of this week with limited internet access. Here's my 372 cutting Oak. I put about 6 tanks of fuel through it on Tuesday. Yes Terry, it's a worksaw. Here's the proof Besides, I don't build anything else.

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vahVotTboO8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vahVotTboO8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## komatsuvarna

Looks pretty strong Brad. Holds the RPMs really well too.:msp_scared:

I just swapped the 8 pin off mine for a 7 and done this video. It feels like it likes the 7 better with the 28''. Wood is Black Oak. 

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pmPfYxLonM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pmPfYxLonM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> I've been out of town most of this week with limited internet access. Here's my 372 cutting Oak. I put about 6 tanks of fuel through it on Tuesday. Yes Terry, it's a worksaw. Here's the proof Besides, I don't build anything else.
> 
> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vahVotTboO8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vahVotTboO8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


Nice, when are you going to mod it?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

cowboyvet said:


> Sounds like the same to me. You ever heard anything about that area of the country along the lines of "where the men are men and the sheep don't need help over the fence"
> If they show up with velcro gloves and say it helps for hanging on to the saw then we know the truth for sure...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
The sheep stay in the barn, easier to catch:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Simonizer said:


> Nice, when are you going to mod it?


 
Oh my:msp_ohmy:


----------



## atvguns

Simonizer said:


> Nice, when are you going to mod it?


 
can you post a vid of the one you are building


----------



## tlandrum

heres one of simons saws :bang:[video=youtube;QbT9Q1s3vlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbT9Q1s3vlM[/video]


----------



## cowboyvet

blsnelling said:


> I've been out of town most of this week with limited internet access. Here's my 372 cutting Oak. I put about 6 tanks of fuel through it on Tuesday. Yes Terry, it's a worksaw. Here's the proof Besides, I don't build anything else.


 
Do you always use logs with hollow spots to make your saws look faster? Just kidding. That is one nice running machine.

I think this is going to be one tough competition with all of these great saws/builders.


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> I've been out of town most of this week with limited internet access. Here's my 372 cutting Oak. I put about 6 tanks of fuel through it on Tuesday. Yes Terry, it's a worksaw. Here's the proof Besides, I don't build anything else.


 
That runs good Brad! Almost as good as mine!:msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> That runs good Brad! Almost as good as mine!:msp_tongue:


 
I'm not done with it


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> I'm not done with it


 
hmmm, :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## indiansprings

Extremely nice, Brad, it sure looks like your on the right track. How's it compared to your 440/460 hybrid?


----------



## rms61moparman

indiansprings said:


> Extremely nice, Brad, it sure looks like your on the right track. How's it compared to your 440/460 hybrid?


 



It will SMOKE that junky thang!:msp_wink:


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77

rms61moparman said:


> It will SMOKE that junky thang!:msp_wink:
> 
> 
> Mike


 
You must be referring to them cream and orange things.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
2 blsnelling building his own
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own
17 builder x building his own
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey building his own
20 emgunslinger building his own
21 logging 22 building his own
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> 2 blsnelling building his own
> 3 treeslinger building for cowroy
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna building his own
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 7 blood on the ice building his own
> 8 barnyrb building his own
> 9 mdavlee building his own
> 10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wigglseworth building his own
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter building his own
> 16 tlandrum2002 building his own
> 17 builder x building his own
> 18 little possum with mweba top end
> 19 tree monkey building his own
> 20 emgunslinger building his own
> 21 logging 22 building his own
> 22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)
> 23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33


 
Allot of good competition


----------



## Simonizer

After this we should pick another saw. Would be a cool thing to do twice a year. MS460? Oct2011? Maybe in Washington or Oregon? Just a thought.


----------



## blsnelling

indiansprings said:


> Extremely nice, Brad, it sure looks like your on the right track. How's it compared to your 440/460 hybrid?


 


rms61moparman said:


> It will SMOKE that junky thang!:msp_wink:
> 
> 
> Mike


 


Andyshine77 said:


> You must be referring to them cream and orange things.


 
Last time I compared them, the 372 was within a few hundredths of a second behind it. I was shocked to say the least. The 440/460 still feels stronger though. I've done more work to the 372 since then, so another comparison is in order.


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> After this we should pick another saw. Would be a cool thing to do twice a year. MS460? Oct2011? Maybe in Washington or Oregon? Just a thought.


 
Can I enter my 440/460 hybrid? I love both of those saws.


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> Can I enter my 440/460 hybrid? I love both of those saws.


 
Hey I'm fine with that. It will be up to the person running the show. I am just another participant. This 372 build has caused quite a stir and promises to make for a great day. No reason not to do it again with a different machine. Doesn't have to be a 460, maybe Dolmar 7900, MS660, whatever. This kind of thing bonds friendships and is just generally cool. Things we could use more of in this day and age.


----------



## tlandrum

since the ms440 is being released on a limited run id like to see a ms440 build on tap in the future. and id definately want to keep it as a pro saw that can be used to make a living. i personally wont build anything that i cant work daily with.


----------



## mdavlee

I knew you guys would want to do a build with a stihl of some sort.:jester:


----------



## tlandrum

well you cant always work on the orange ones


----------



## mdavlee

I don't seem to keep the orange and white ones around for very long. :msp_wink: I might have to break down and get one for another build off.


----------



## little possum

Stinkbait suggested a Minimac build off!


----------



## Metals406

little possum said:


> Stinkbait suggested a Minimac build off!


 
Great! I only have like 20 of them already.:bang:


----------



## little possum

Well you gotta head start! Just wait till everybody gets in on it, the price of them is gonna quadruple on Epay!


----------



## Metals406

little possum said:


> Well you gotta head start! Just wait till everybody gets in on it, the price of them is gonna quadruple on Epay!


 
LOL. . . Doubt it. Not for the little devil Macs'.


----------



## promac850

I'd love to participate in a stupid mini mac build off...  It'd be a hell of a lot of stupid fun... hearing mini mac after mini mac screaming through cuts... 

Sure, I'd probably be extra careful about putting the thing together without something like the points cover on, lol.

Port the hell out of it too...


----------



## Arrowhead

I'm in. Already got the Wild thing ported and piped. A piped mini mac would be cool.


----------



## Simonizer

little possum said:


> Stinkbait suggested a Minimac build off!


 
Cool, fastest 3 cuts through a crusty loaf of bread.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Simonizer

Stephen C. said:


> perfect for those pesky hard French baguette's:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:
> 
> Mini Mac Baguette races......


Olive oil and a dash of balsamic vinegar for chain lube.


----------



## tlandrum

the only kind of mac that id ever be working on would be from mcdonalds. as in big mac


----------



## little possum

tlandrum2002 said:


> the only kind of mac that id ever be working on would be from mcdonalds. as in big mac


 
Ya scurred?


----------



## tlandrum

yep,scurred of getting mini mac on my hands and being permanently scarred from the experience in a bad way.


----------



## blsnelling

You won't find a mini mac in my garage!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> You won't find a mini mac in my garage!:msp_ohmy:


 
They make a decent door-stop.


----------



## little possum

Another skeerdy cat  Fellas, they aint all that bad. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

little possum said:


> Another skeerdy cat  Fellas, they aint all that bad. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Scared of contaminating the flock!!!


----------



## Metals406

blsnelling said:


> Scared of contaminating the flock!!!


----------



## Tzed250

My Mac110 still runs great after more than 30 years....


----------



## cowboyvet

aren't mini macs sorta like mopeds or :taped:? They could be fun to play with but you don't want your friends to see you with one...


----------



## MacLaren

I'll bring a Royale with cheese to the big GTG.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Vincent Vega said:


> I'll bring a Royale with cheese to the big GTG.


 
Haha. Took me a minute there.


----------



## MacLaren

komatsuvarna said:


> Haha. Took me a minute there.


 
Change your mane to Jules.


----------



## Simonizer

Vincent Vega said:


> I'll bring a Royale with cheese to the big GTG.


This IS a tasty burger,....


----------



## MacLaren

Simonizer said:


> This IS a tasty burger,....


 
lol that imo, is prolly the best movie Quinton ever did.


----------



## JRepairsK70e

dammit vincent you just shot marvin in the face ,whos gonna clean this up ?? lol i watch that flick every time its on lol jk


----------



## Simonizer

Vincent Vega said:


> lol that imo, is prolly the best movie Quinton ever did.


It's up there on the list. Reservoir dogs was good too though. Why do I have to be Mr. Pink?


----------



## MacLaren

Simonizer said:


> It's up there on the list. Reservoir dogs was good too though. Why do I have to be Mr. Pink?


 
Ive yet to see Reservoir dogs. I hear its really good though.


----------



## rms61moparman

It is really good the SECOND time you see it, when you know what's going on.
It SUCKS the first time!!!


Mike


----------



## MacLaren

rms61moparman said:


> It is really good the SECOND time you see it, when you know what's going on.
> It SUCKS the first time!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


 
I know what ya mean man. There has been other movies that fall into that category as well.


----------



## eMGunslinger

Vincent Vega said:


> Ive yet to see Reservoir dogs. I hear its really good though.


Since we are on the subject of movies in the SAW BUILD OFF THREAD!!! 
Every household needs a copy of FIGHT CLUB!!!!!!!!!
Followed by Book of Eli


----------



## 8433jeff

Simonizer said:


> They make a decent door-stop.


 
A good wind pushes them out of a job, a better one would blow them away never to be found again.


----------



## mdavlee

It's getting closer now. I had to get this off the second page so we can find it easier.


----------



## Hedgerow

The good weather has everyone busy... It's quiet in here... 
Bump...:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

im definately taking advantage of this sunshine,im so far behind i think im in front. maybe if i can get a week or two more of this dry working weather ill be able to take a breath and get on my 372


----------



## firefighter33

I just figured everyone is giving up since stumpy is taking 1st and 2nd!!



Sorry had to talk a little trash!lol haven't heard any for a while on here.


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> im definately taking advantage of this sunshine,im so far behind i think im in front. maybe if i can get a week or two more of this dry working weather ill be able to take a breath and get on my 372


 
Your not the only one friend. This heat all at once sure does suck though.


----------



## subhunter

komatsuvarna said:


> Your not the only one friend. This heat all at once sure does suck though.


 
You said it all....... Hard to adjust in a day or twos time


----------



## Chris J.

firefighter33 said:


> I just figured everyone is giving up since stumpy is taking 1st and 2nd!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry had to talk a little trash!lol haven't heard any for a while on here.




You meant to write 3rd and 4th, right :msp_razz:?

The TL Specials will finish 1st & 2nd :msp_thumbup:.


----------



## logging22

Whats a Stumpy? Oh, you mean the little short guy that came in last at the GTG buildoff. Its ok. Ill hug him later.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Whats a Stumpy? Oh, you mean the little short guy that came in last at the GTG buildoff. Its ok. Ill hug him later.


 
Even if he comes in last, he will be one place above me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Even if he comes in last, he will be one place above me. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Are you in this?? That would be sweet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Are you in this?? That would be sweet.


 
No I'm not ready for something like this, maybe one of these days and if you guys pick a cheaper saw.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> No I'm not ready for something like this, maybe one of these days and if you guys pick a cheaper saw.


 
Im a little with ya on this one. Maybe a 034, or a 026. Would love to put my 021 up with another one. On the husky side how bout a 288 or 394 build. Lots of parts for those around. Dont know. Maybe in the future.


----------



## MacLaren

Work Saw Collector said:


> No I'm not ready for something like this, maybe one of these days and if you guys pick a cheaper saw.


 
There is talk of a mini mac build off goin around.............


----------



## logging22

Vincent Vega said:


> There is talk of a mini mac build off goin around.............


 
no


----------



## MacLaren

logging22 said:


> no


 
hahahaha!!


----------



## logging22

Vincent Vega said:


> hahahaha!!


 
Just saying brother. Those things are crazy.:msp_w00t:


----------



## MacLaren

logging22 said:


> Just saying brother. Those things are crazy.:msp_w00t:


 
I would have been amiss not to have mentioned the mini mac build off talk that was goin around. Just too funny......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Vincent Vega said:


> There is talk of a mini mac build off goin around.............


 


logging22 said:


> no


 
I know Logging22 has one I left it in his truck at a GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know Logging22 has one I left it in his truck at a GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
IT!! Now its somebody elses. And i dont care who.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J.

logging22 said:


> IT!! Now its somebody elses. And i dont care who.:hmm3grin2orange:


 

You mean the guy near you who found a Mini Mac on the side of the road?


----------



## logging22

Chris J. said:


> You mean the guy near you who found a Mini Mac on the side of the road?


 
WSC is a crafty kind of guy. He leaves things like that in the back of your truck when your not looking. What a guy!!:msp_scared:


----------



## little possum

logging22 said:


> Im a little with ya on this one. Maybe a 034, or a 026. Would love to put my 021 up with another one. On the husky side how bout a 288 or 394 build. Lots of parts for those around. Dont know. Maybe in the future.


Shh... Dont run up the prices on any more of the Husky Legends Les!



Vincent Vega said:


> There is talk of a mini mac build off goin around.............


 
YAY


----------



## MacLaren

little possum said:


> Shh... Dont run up the prices on any more of the Husky Legends Les!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY


 
Kepp the dream alive!


----------



## cowboyvet

logging22 said:


> Im a little with ya on this one. Maybe a 034, or a 026. Would love to put my 021 up with another one. On the husky side how bout a 288 or 394 build. Lots of parts for those around. Dont know. Maybe in the future.


 
The 026 sounds like a good one to me but we already know Terry has one tough little 026 already. It smoked the 50cc class at the last GTG.


----------



## little possum

Ive seen a 026 that would take the cake, but itd never make it as production saw. I think 3 cuts was tops


----------



## Blowncrewcab

cowboyvet said:


> The 026 sounds like a good one to me but we already know Terry has one tough little 026 already. It smoked the 50cc class at the last GTG.


 


Yeah, The Unsuspecting didn't know they where going up against a true cookie cutter  that little mother screamed. I can't complain though since I was only 2 seconds behind


----------



## tlandrum

that wasnt a cookie cutter guys,that was a work saw with a sharp chain. i kept that little saw behind the skidder seat and used it every day. it did run reallllly darn good but it was far from a cookie cutter. a real cookie cutter would have been another 2 seconds ahead of me


----------



## Blowncrewcab

tlandrum2002 said:


> that wasnt a cookie cutter guys,that was a work saw with a sharp chain. i kept that little saw behind the skidder seat and used it every day. it did run reallllly darn good but it was far from a cookie cutter. a real cookie cutter would have been another 2 seconds ahead of me


 
I thought I read where at the KY GTG that "Lil Bit" ran on special fuel, Not just premium. (I think they where kidding) Maybe moonshine seein where you live


----------



## blsnelling

Blowncrewcab said:


> I thought I read where at the KY GTG that "Lil Bit" ran on special fuel, Not just premium. (I think they where kidding) Maybe moonshine seein where you live


 
+1


----------



## komatsuvarna

Blowncrewcab said:


> I thought I read where at the KY GTG that "Lil Bit" ran on special fuel, Not just premium. (I think they where kidding) Maybe moonshine seein where you live


 
I believe it was still on pump gas at the last TN gtg though.


----------



## tlandrum

the one i had in ky was an alky saw,not quite perfected yet but still does ok. the saw that i had at my last gtg that was fast is gone and i have a newer ms260 in its place. i used the old 026 as the doner for the alky saw. i still have the recipe that was in the little 026 in case i want to go back into my ms260 and port it to those specs.


----------



## tlandrum

komatsuvarna said:


> I believe it was still on pump gas at the last TN gtg though.


 
but it did have an 044 carb on it


----------



## logging22

little possum said:


> Shh... Dont run up the prices on any more of the Husky Legends Les!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY


 
But i have more parts for those than the other saws. Just saying.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

logging22 said:


> But i have more parts for those than the other saws. Just saying.:hmm3grin2orange:


Well I have 2 394s. And possibly 3 281/288s


----------



## mdavlee

Zach you need to get one of the 288s ported. I want to run one this summer.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mdavlee said:


> Zach you need to get one of the 288s ported. I want to run one this summer.


 
I'll Have a Stumpbroke 288 Thier.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mdavlee

I heard they don't like to run at GTGs so I wanted zach to bring one that will.


----------



## mdavlee

:msp_tongue: 

I couldn't edit the post above.:biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

mdavlee said:


> I heard they don't like to run at GTGs so I wanted zach to bring one that will.


 He give them all a big pep talk at the last GTG and they ran great


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mdavlee said:


> I heard they don't like to run at GTGs so I wanted zach to bring one that will.


 


mdavlee said:


> :msp_tongue:
> 
> I couldn't edit the post above.:biggrin:


 
Good stuff:msp_biggrin:

Didn't have much of a problem at the last one in OK. must have been the Arkie air at the first one:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

Ouch.............


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Ouch.............


 
Sorry Dan, but you know the feeling.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## mdavlee

stumpyshusky said:


> Good stuff:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Didn't have much of a problem at the last one in OK. must have been the Arkie air at the first one:msp_w00t:


 
Maybe they'll like the TN air and run over here. I hope no one thinks I was serious.


----------



## tlandrum

ive got enough parts and tools to fix most any problem that would arise on the 372,044,460,660, 026. any other saw and then your out of luck


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mdavlee said:


> Maybe they'll like the TN air and run over here. I hope no one thinks I was serious.


 
I knew you was kiddin. I'd rather people make fun of me, so no one else gits their feelings hurt.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive got enough parts and tools to fix most any problem that would arise on the 372,044,460,660, 026. any other saw and then your out of luck


 
Nasa quallity tools fer the Husky's & ducktape & bailin wire fer the Stihls:hmm3grin2orange::msp_ohmy:


----------



## tlandrum

lots of tools for husky but the stihls dont ever seem to need fixed.


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> I heard they don't like to run at GTGs so I wanted zach to bring one that will.


 
I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there!

[video=youtube;45CHLPg39Kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45CHLPg39Kg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> lots of tools for husky but the stihls dont ever seem to need fixed.


 
And I was just gittin to like you


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there!


 
Nobody asked you:msp_ohmy::msp_thumbsup::msp_tongue:


----------



## tlandrum

stumpyshusky said:


> And I was just gittin to like you


 
hey now, i had a guy that used to work for me that always said ,i know you and i know your kind and im beginning to not like either one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until pay day


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> hey now, i had a guy that used to work for me that always said ,i know you and i know your kind and im beginning to not like either one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until pay day




Terry, are you trying to say that you're not an emotional, let's-share-our-feelings kind of guy? No end of the day group hugs?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> hey now, i had a guy that used to work for me that always said ,i know you and i know your kind and im beginning to not like either one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until pay day


 
Funny how that works:msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum

Chris J. said:


> Terry, are you trying to say that you're not an emotional, let's-share-our-feelings kind of guy? No end of the day group hugs?


 
the only hugging that happens on my sites are my boot being hugged by my workers a s s


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> the only hugging that happens on my sites are my boot being hugged by my workers a s s


 
allright now Craig Rygaard.........


----------



## tlandrum

Vincent Vega said:


> allright now Craig Rygaard.........


 
now that guy sure nuff needs the taste of boot leather in his mouth. if you acted like that around here you probably get left in the woods for the yotes to pick your bones.


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> the only hugging that happens on my sites are my boot being hugged by my workers a s s




"You want to know how I feel about your job performance? OK, here you go, ."


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> now that guy sure nuff needs the taste of boot leather in his mouth. if you acted like that around here you probably get left in the woods for the yotes to pick your bones.


 
hahahaa.....did ya see the last show? Man, that dude takes the cake...but I still like him better than that dang Jimmy.......atleast Craig does get a lot of wood out......it's all so staged though....


----------



## komatsuvarna

Vincent Vega said:


> hahahaa.....did ya see the last show? Man, that dude takes the cake...but I still like him better than that dang Jimmy.......atleast Craig does get a lot of wood out......it's all so staged though....


 
I bout quit watching the whole show. If I had to work for Craig Id end up telling him to go you know what his self. Id say he's probably not really like that off the set. I know I always wen't by the rule that I talk to my guys like I want to be talked to and its always worked out great for me.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I am a Supervisor, I Don't see the need to have to yell at a grown man, "But Damn Sometimes I have to bite my tongue"


----------



## tlandrum

now a days you get some real weiners for employees and its all you can do to keep yourself from going off the deep end before lunch.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> now a days you get some real weiners for employees and its all you can do to keep yourself from going off the deep end before lunch.


 
LOL, I hear ya!


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> now a days you get some real weiners for employees and its all you can do to keep yourself from going off the deep end before lunch.


 
LOL, Yeah, Theres some nice'ns out there!


----------



## mdavlee

There's idiots in all types of work. I see them from time to time myself. Glad I'm not a foreman most of the time.


----------



## tlandrum

well i am getting closer to building my 372, i had to build a saw for a fellow logger today. i left one of my 440,s with him while i worked on his and when i went to deliver his saw this after noon my saw was not there. hopefully his son has it. if not i guess he will make it right with me. hes pretty upstanding so im not worried about the saw,i think hes more worried than i am.


----------



## logging22

The winner of this build off gets to take home the other 4 saws of the top 5? Is that right????


----------



## mdavlee

I'd say that might happen if you've got enough $$$. Some people might put up a fight for their saws.:msp_smile:


----------



## logging22

mdavlee said:


> I'd say that might happen if you've got enough $$$. Some people might put up a fight for their saws.:msp_smile:


 
Dont want to fight over em. Just want to take em home!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

Haha yeah I won't fight over them either. I'm sure mine could be bought pretty easily. I'm not attached to any saw.


----------



## Chris J.

logging22 said:


> The winner of this build off gets to take home the other 4 saws of the top 5? Is that right????




No way in hell










unless my TL 2171 wins  .


----------



## tlandrum

well my 440 showed up in the back of my truck while i was out in the shop building my 372. i guess his son had it. lol i finished up my 372 last night,he he he,i hope you guys bring your a game. this ones a runner. cold compression was at 185 before the first tank of fuel. so id say it will be pretty torquey:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> well my 440 showed up in the back of my truck while i was out in the shop building my 372. i guess his son had it. lol i finished up my 372 last night,he he he,i hope you guys bring your a game. this ones a runner. cold compression was at 185 before the first tank of fuel. so id say it will be pretty torquey:msp_smile:


 
You don't have to run it any more Terry... Good to go as is... Just throw it up on the shelf and don't worry about it till June...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mdavlee

Well if it runs like your xpw then it should be a real strong runner for sure. Its good the 440 showed back up.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> well my 440 showed up in the back of my truck while i was out in the shop building my 372. i guess his son had it. lol i finished up my 372 last night,he he he,i hope you guys bring your a game. this ones a runner. cold compression was at 185 before the first tank of fuel. so id say it will be pretty torquey:msp_smile:


 
Nice work. What size of popup did ya use to get it up to 185?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> well my 440 showed up in the back of my truck while i was out in the shop building my 372. i guess his son had it. lol i finished up my 372 last night,he he he,i hope you guys bring your a game. this ones a runner. cold compression was at 185 before the first tank of fuel. so id say it will be pretty torquey:msp_smile:


 
Thats all it's pumpin??? Are yer rings not sealin er sumthin????:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Got quiet in here... Terry must be out grindin... Or possibly eating pie...:dribble:


----------



## komatsuvarna

185 is really good, mines just 160.


----------



## mdavlee

Yours is only 160. Mine is a little higher than that I think. It went to 170 on my gauge and then the gauge quit reading and dropped down to 125 and that's all it will hold now. It's the 4th gauge I've had this year. I would guess mine is around 185 or so after a little runtime.


----------



## tlandrum

the 2171 i did for chris is at 180 after about a dozen tanks of fuel. the 372 i just did has about a 010 larger pop up so its a little higher on the compression reading. and yes i was grinding today but it was on a prentice 210 log loader. i finished up a ms440 today that runs really good it had about 175 psi before the first tank of fuel. it should end up at 180-185. which is about all you need for a work saw anything more than that you will sometimes get detonation.


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> Yours is only 160. Mine is a little higher than that I think. It went to 170 on my gauge and then the gauge quit reading and dropped down to 125 and that's all it will hold now. It's the 4th gauge I've had this year. I would guess mine is around 185 or so after a little runtime.


 
Yep. It was 140, then took out the gasket and it was 150. Checked it the day after the popup and it was 160. It may come up some, but I don't really expect it too.


----------



## tlandrum

durand what is your squish?


----------



## parrisw

Its hard to get 372 comp up high, mine with .020 squish and .020 popup is a little over 160 I think, but for some reason they don't need a ton of compression, it runs dam good at that.


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> durand what is your squish?


 
.019 at the tightest point, a hair more on the rest,,,about .023 or so if I remember right. The top of the cylinder wasn't exactly perfect,,, could be why mine is a little lower.


----------



## komatsuvarna

parrisw said:


> Its hard to get 372 comp up high, mine with .020 squish and .020 popup is a little over 160 I think, but for some reason they don't need a ton of compression, it runs dam good at that.


 
I've herd a lot of people say that Will. Mine suits me and it still runs so Im leaving it alone.lol


I cleaned up a big shale hickory blow down over the weekend with it. I never measured it, but about 2 inches of a 28'' bar was sticking out the other end and it pulled it really good with full comp. It actually surprised me as I didn't expect that out of it with a 28 in that hard of a wood...


----------



## mdavlee

Mine is .020" to .026" if I remember right. It has that one tight spot on the intake side. I ended up having to use the stock gasket to get it back over .020".


----------



## MacLaren

Guy's would I be wrong in thinkin that for a true work saw anyways that 160-200 would be dang good compression? I was also thinkin too that 185 was a very good # for a work saw.


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> Mine is .020" to .026" if I remember right. It has that one tight spot on the intake side. I ended up having to use the stock gasket to get it back over .020".


 
Mine was tightest on the intake side too.


----------



## tlandrum

i wished i had a way to true up the squish on those cylinders when they are out of whack.


----------



## gink595

Vincent Vega said:


> Guy's would I be wrong in thinkin that for a true work saw anyways that 160-200 would be dang good compression? I was also thinkin too that 185 was a very good # for a work saw.


 
I would think that would be good compression for a work saw


----------



## parrisw

Vincent Vega said:


> Guy's would I be wrong in thinkin that for a true work saw anyways that 160-200 would be dang good compression? I was also thinkin too that 185 was a very good # for a work saw.


 
Yes that's good, but I think 200 is a little high for a work saw. I like 175-185. I've got a couple around 200, and I'm always wondering.


----------



## MacLaren

gink595 said:


> I would think that would be good compression for a work saw


 
Awesoem Frank! Thanks. Im not sure what mine is. My tester wont go but so high and then just quits, Thinkin really hard about gettin a snap on.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> i finished up my 372 last night,he he he,i hope you guys bring your a game. this ones a runner. cold compression was at 185 before the first tank of fuel. so id say it will be pretty torquey:msp_smile:


Only 185? This is before mine ever saw wood.


----------



## tlandrum

so was that your first try or the second?


----------



## logging22

Prolly bout 12!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> so was that your first try or the second?


 
15th:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

I was close!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw

Man you guys would surely feel bad when I waxed your ass's with my 160psi 372.


----------



## tlandrum

parrisw said:


> Man you guys would surely feel bad when I waxed your ass's with my 160psi 372.


 
will,you know my address, ship it on down


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> will,you know my address, ship it on down


 
:msp_scared:


I would but I love that saw so dearly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum

pack it carefully and send return postage with enough to insure it


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> pack it carefully and send return postage with enough to insure it


 
I would but, not this time. I'm using the saw mainly right now, just can't bare to part with it. Maybe there will be another build off, and I'll try for that one.


----------



## logging22

Dont be skeered brother. Its just a saw.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw

logging22 said:


> Dont be skeered brother. Its just a saw.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ya, I know. Its the cost that holds me back too. To ship with insurance both ways would be a fair bit over $100


----------



## logging22

parrisw said:


> Ya, I know. Its the cost that holds me back too. To ship with insurance both ways would be a fair bit over $100


 
Is that Canada bucks? Crap. Maybe we could pass the hat for ya. I got 5 on it. Fellas??


----------



## parrisw

logging22 said:


> Is that Canada bucks? Crap. Maybe we could pass the hat for ya. I got 5 on it. Fellas??


 
Yep, good ol Canuckistan Dollars.


----------



## stihl038x2

parrisw said:


> Ya, I know. Its the cost that holds me back too. To ship with insurance both ways would be a fair bit over $100



Drive down with it..........:jester:

Steve


----------



## logging22

parrisw said:


> Yep, good ol Canuckistan Dollars.


 
You really dont want to miss this one brother. Lots of wood eaters in this one. Cant wait.


----------



## blsnelling

I'm not going to be able to make it down to the actual GTG either now. I've been laid off for the last 4 months and signed a job offer this morning. My first day is May 30th. There's no way I can take off for the GTG. I'll either ship my saw down, or send it with someone if anyone local goes.


----------



## blsnelling

parrisw said:


> Man you guys would surely feel bad when I waxed your ass's with my 160psi 372.


 
Don't think for a sec it's not possible. I've seen some mighty good running 372s with a lot less.


----------



## robfromaz1977

blsnelling said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it down to the actual GTG either now. I've been laid off for the last 4 months and signed a job offer this morning. My first day is May 30th. There's no way I can take off for the GTG. I'll either ship my saw down, or send it with someone if anyone local goes.


 
Congrats on getting a job. I can't imagine what I would do if I had to be out of work for that long.


----------



## logging22

blsnelling said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it down to the actual GTG either now. I've been laid off for the last 4 months and signed a job offer this morning. My first day is May 30th. There's no way I can take off for the GTG. I'll either ship my saw down, or send it with someone if anyone local goes.


 
Good on ya Brad. Luck with that.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Well, I'm there for sure now. Pretty much cleared my schedule. Can't wait to meet the gang. Just call me Jules cause I'm ridin down with Vincent Vega.


----------



## tlandrum

man glad you got a job but i sure was looking forward to seeing your jaw hit the ground when ya get smoked


----------



## blsnelling

Trust me, I'd LOVE to be there, win or lose.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

blsnelling said:


> Trust me, I'd LOVE to be there, win or lose.


 
Man, I was looking foward to meeting ya:msp_sad:


----------



## parrisw

stihl038x2 said:


> Drive down with it..........:jester:
> 
> Steve


 
Hmm, that would take forever and cost much more then the $100 to ship.




blsnelling said:


> Don't think for a sec it's not possible. I've seen some mighty good running 372s with a lot less.


 
:msp_w00t:

I know!


----------



## SawGarage

robfromaz1977 said:


> Congrats on getting a job. I can't imagine what I would do if I had to be out of work for that long.


 
4 months is CHILD's play.. :msp_rolleyes:

Try since *AUG 09*  yeah, off and on with SOME work... and a $2k/mo mortgage. 

and *THAT's * the reason I won't be going  



Good for you, Brad . Glad to hear. Hope it meets your expectations for challenge and compensation.

J


----------



## cowroy

Brad, your gonna have to change something bout your saw now and take off your homemade dog tag so noone will no it's yours till all the timed cuts are done, and then don't run it anymore on youtube.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> the 2171 i did for chris is at 180 after about a dozen tanks of fuel....


 
Sounds good to me :msp_thumbup:.

The GTG is about a month away, eh?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Chris J. said:


> Sounds good to me :msp_thumbup:.
> 
> The GTG is about a month away, eh?


 
I'm gitting fidgity. 

I may be gitting my own 372 to build this weekend If I do then I'll have three in the mix:msp_w00t:

Gotta work on firefighter33's this week, got her all cleaned up & ready to work on. Hopein to sqeeze at least 165psi out of her:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm gitting fidgity.
> 
> I may be gitting my own 372 to build this weekend If I do then I'll have three in the mix:msp_w00t:
> 
> Gotta work on firefighter33's this week, got her all cleaned up & ready to work on. Hopein to sqeeze at least 165psi out of her:msp_biggrin:


 
Would you like me to "Torture Test" them this weekend?:after_boom: We can run Firefighter's first... You know, just in case...:msp_wink:


----------



## firefighter33

Go ahead and run urs first.


----------



## firefighter33

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm gitting fidgity.
> 
> I may be gitting my own 372 to build this weekend If I do then I'll have three in the mix:msp_w00t:
> 
> Gotta work on firefighter33's this week, got her all cleaned up & ready to work on. Hopein to sqeeze at least 165psi out of her:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Would you like me to "Torture Test" them this weekend?:after_boom: We can run Firefighter's first... You know, just in case...:msp_wink:


 
I hope Les has plenty of wood to cookie up, I've got hopefully three saws we need to break in. 372, 371, & 288. All been or beeing stumpbroke & need runnin


----------



## Hedgerow

firefighter33 said:


> Go ahead and run urs first.


 
Stumpy's been running it already.  Angry....... Real angry... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I hope Les has plenty of wood to cookie up, I've got hopefully three saws we need to break in. 372, 371, & 288. All been or beeing stumpbroke & need runnin


 
I'll bring the yardstick by which they can be measured... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm gitting fidgity.
> 
> I may be gitting my own 372 to build this weekend If I do then I'll have three in the mix:msp_w00t:
> 
> Gotta work on firefighter33's this week, got her all cleaned up & ready to work on. Hopein to sqeeze at least 165psi out of her:msp_biggrin:


 
From who, not if I get there first, the wife won't let me leave tonight.  I'll see you Sunday with the GTG sign.


----------



## firefighter33

Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy's been running it already.  Angry....... Real angry... :msp_wink:


 
I cant wait to get my mitts on it!!! Im going to need a video


----------



## Hedgerow

firefighter33 said:


> I cant wait to get my mitts on it!!! Im going to need a video


 
I will get some video this weekend. E-mail it to Stump, and let him post it, or hide it...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> From who, not if I get there first, the wife won't let me leave tonight.  I'll see you Sunday with the GTG sign.


 
You know who!! Les would git himself Stumpbroke if he lets sumbody else have that saw Specially if it's goin back to the land of Stihl's.:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

firefighter33 said:


> I cant wait to get my mitts on it!!! Im going to need a video


 
Easy buddy, It's not even built yet. The last time this saw was in this many pieces was when some Sweed was puttin it together.:msp_ohmy:



Hedgerow said:


> I will get some video this weekend. E-mail it to Stump, and let him post it, or hide it...:msp_wink:


 
Better leave the vid posting to sumbody else.:msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> You know who!! Les would git himself Stumpbroke if he lets sumbody else have that saw Specially if it's goin back to the land of Stihl's.:msp_scared:


 
Now stumpy that stumpbreaking less is kind of a personal thing between you and him we don't need to know the details of what all you traded for saws


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Now stumpy that stumpbreaking less is kind of a personal thing between you and him we don't need to know the details of what all you traded for saws


 
You owe me a keyboard & a bottle of Coke. Why do you think I'm goin the day before????:msp_scared:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm gitting fidgity.
> 
> * I may be gitting my own 372 to build this weekend* If I do then I'll have three in the mix:msp_w00t:
> 
> Gotta work on firefighter33's this week, got her all cleaned up & ready to work on. Hopein to sqeeze at least 165psi out of her:msp_biggrin:


 
I was hopin to get one *for me* this weekend. Y'all don't be scoffin em all up! Ya hear! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I was hopin to get one *for me* this weekend. Y'all don't be scoffin em all up! Ya hear! :msp_biggrin:


 
We'll see how it all works out>:msp_w00t:
We probably ought to move this discusion over to WSC gtg thread & quit muckin up Terry's thread.:msp_unsure:


----------



## firefighter33

stumpyshusky said:


> Easy buddy, It's not even built yet. The last time this saw was in this many pieces was when some Sweed was puttin it together.:msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> 
> Better leave the vid posting to sumbody else.:msp_confused:


 
U got me all excited Stumpy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

today i moved my loader back into the job that ill be getting my gtg wood from. ill be getting started back on cutting this job out tommorrow. i will be breaking my 372 in on this job for the gtg. i think after i get it broke in i will shelf it until the gtg so nothing bad happens to it. it would be my luck id smash it or roll a log over it a week before the gtg and not have time to fix it.


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> today i moved my loader back into the job that ill be getting my gtg wood from. ill be getting started back on cutting this job out tommorrow. i will be breaking my 372 in on this job for the gtg. i think after i get it broke in i will shelf it until the gtg so nothing bad happens to it. it would be my luck id smash it or roll a log over it a week before the gtg and not have time to fix it.


 
I dont blame ya one bit Terry. If your luck is like mine, then you are doing the right thing.....lol......


----------



## tlandrum

ive decided that i only have 2 kinds of luck and its bad luck and even worse luck


----------



## MacLaren

Well, I've been runnin the 2171 quite abit here lately, i just recently sawed up a big cherry tree for my sister. Man, that saw is just a joy to run. I've got a big poplar and some hickory to cut up this weekend too. That hickory is some big stuff too. She's gonna get a good work out this weekend!


----------



## cowboyvet

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive decided that i only have 2 kinds of luck and its bad luck and even worse luck


 
I hear ya. If it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all.

Do you still have that chunk of white oak sitting there for the mill? If you do I can bring my mill back out again. 

If the winner of the build off has any guts and built a true work saw, we could hook it to the mill for one slab and if it lives through 14 feet of white oak, there will be no doubt it is a true work saw


----------



## Metals406

Can I be the first guy to point out, that there is a difference between a milling saw and a saw used for timber-falling?


----------



## komatsuvarna

Metals406 said:


> Can I be the first guy to point out, that there is a difference between a milling saw and a saw used for timber-falling?


 
I agree. I don't know much about it, but Id say these high reving tree droppers would get scorched on a mill.









Er Im not gonna try it with mine anyway .


----------



## cowboyvet

I fully understand the difference. I have both kinds. Please notice the smiley face. Milling works the dog _____ out of any saw and will show any weakness quick.


If anybody does want to hook their saw up they are welcome to at their own risk. All they need is an adapter to fit a 12mm stihl mount with 3/8 chain.


----------



## Metals406

komatsuvarna said:


> I agree. I don't know much about it, but Id say these high reving tree droppers would get scorched on a mill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er Im not gonna try it with mine anyway .



Two things ya don't want to do with a good timber saw. . . Stumpin' and millin'.


----------



## Metals406

cowboyvet said:


> I fully understand the difference. I have both kinds. Please notice the smiley face. Milling works the dog _____ out of any saw and will show any weakness quick.


 
No offense pard. . . I wasn't pickin' on you -- I was just put'n it out there.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Metals406 said:


> Two things ya don't want to do with a good timber saw. . . Stumpin' and millin'.


 
Yep, The one and only mill I seen was cowboyvet's, and it will work a saw pretty hard.


I don't think these orange poulans will hold up to it! :taped: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowboyvet

Metals406 said:


> No offense pard. . . I wasn't pickin' on you -- I was just put'n it out there.


 
none taken. My skin is too thick for anything like that. It is hard to see how serious someone is on this kind of talking and sometime I think I come across wrong. I miss the good ol phone sometimes. It can be hard to keep up with the times....


----------



## Metals406

cowboyvet said:


> none taken. My skin is too thick for anything like that. It is hard to see how serious someone is on this kind of talking and sometime I think I come across wrong. I miss the good ol phone sometimes. It can be hard to keep up with the times....


 
Yup, tone and inflection is hard as hell on a keyboard.


----------



## tlandrum

the milling log is still here, i havent resorted to testing saws on it yet.


----------



## mdavlee

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, The one and only mill I seen was cowboyvet's, and it will work a saw pretty hard.
> 
> 
> I don't think these orange poulans will hold up to it! :taped: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Put that 395 on a mill. I think it would do just fine.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own chain paid for
17 builder x building his own chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey building his own
20 emgunslinger building his own
21 logging 22 building his own
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced) chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 chain paid for


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j
> 2 blsnelling building his own
> 3 treeslinger building for cowroy
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna building his own
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
> 7 blood on the ice building his own
> 8 barnyrb building his own
> 9 mdavlee building his own
> 10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wigglseworth building his own
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter building his own
> 16 tlandrum2002 building his own
> 17 builder x building his own
> 18 little possum with mweba top end
> 19 tree monkey building his own
> 20 emgunslinger building his own
> 21 logging 22 building his own
> 22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)
> 23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33


 
Your dealer should appreciate the chain sales lol.


----------



## tlandrum

the jerk is going up on my price if i dont get them soon


----------



## mdavlee

The co op closest to me is around $25 a 24" loop of stihl chain.


----------



## tlandrum

i would say that it would be best for every one to start sending in there chain money so i can get it done


----------



## Blowncrewcab

komatsuvarna said:


> Your dealer should appreciate the chain sales lol.


 
Yeah, Terry if needed I'll send my $$ earlier.





Danm. you beat me to it.


----------



## tlandrum

my co op has them marked at 20.99 but he lets me have them for 18


----------



## wendell

Is your address listed somewhere?


----------



## komatsuvarna

Pm me your address and Ill get mine out.


----------



## MacLaren

Right. Just pm me the address and I'll send it right out. Thanks Terry.


----------



## tlandrum

send money for chains to 
terry landrum
103 duncan woods rd
oliver springs tn 37840


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Check Okay? or you want cash?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> send money for chains to
> terry landrum
> 103 duncan woods rd
> oliver springs tn 37840


 
Are you needin money fer the fuel too???


----------



## tlandrum

checks or money order will be fine. ill supply the fuel and bar oil for the build off cutting but the fuel thats used in them after that will be on the the builder/owner. i might pass the hat at the gtg to try and help cover some of my expense.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> checks or money order will be fine. ill supply the fuel and bar oil for the build off cutting but the fuel thats used in them after that will be on the the builder/owner. i might pass the hat at the gtg to try and help cover some of my expense.


 
Sounds good to me. Can't wait to meet all of ya.


----------



## grandpatractor

tlandrum2002 said:


> i might pass the hat at the gtg to try and help cover some of my expense.


 
That is a good Idea!


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own
3 treeslinger building for cowroy 
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey building his own
20 emgunslinger building his own
21 logging 22 building his own
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Dropped my Check off at the Post Office 30 min ago


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> send money for chains to
> terry landrum
> 103 duncan woods rd
> oliver springs tn 37840


 
How a PayPal "gift"? That way you don't get fees.


----------



## tlandrum

pay pal is ok


----------



## Anthony_Va.

You should just throw us a big hog on the cooker Terry. I got 20 bucks in on that. I could even get the cooker. Heck, I could even find the hog. 

Pig pickin' and chainsaw GTG! Thats what I'm talkin about!  .


----------



## subhunter

Anthony_Va. said:


> Pig pickin' and chainsaw GTG! Thats what I'm talkin about!  .


 
Now that could be like heaven......


----------



## ptjeep

tlandrum2002 said:


> i might pass the hat at the gtg to try and help cover some of my expense.


 


grandpatractor said:


> That is a good Idea!


 
x2 i know that last gtg got in your pockets pretty deep. Everbody should be willing to throw in a few bucks for your time and troubles in preperation, especially if the turn out is as big as expected for the build off.


----------



## MacLaren

ptjeep said:


> x2 i know that last gtg got in your pockets pretty deep. Everbody should be willing to throw in a few bucks for your time and troubles in preperation, especially if the turn out is as big as expected for the build off.


 
First thing I did when I got there was give Terry a twenty dollar bill.
It is a lot of exspense.


----------



## tlandrum

Anthony_Va. said:


> You should just throw us a big hog on the cooker Terry. I got 20 bucks in on that. I could even get the cooker. Heck, I could even find the hog.
> 
> Pig pickin' and chainsaw GTG! Thats what I'm talkin about!  .


 
my hog is already in the freezer for this year.lol id love to do a hog roast but im afraid that the expense would far outway the benefit. i can see it costing me way more than i can afford to throw away. and theres no way to guarentee how many will be here to help absorb the cost


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow xxxxxxxxchain paids for x 2
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey building his own
20 emgunslinger building his own
21 logging 22 building his own
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for


----------



## little possum

Definitely nothing wrong with the fine feast we had at the last GTG!

I ate like a king  and if you left their hungry it was your own fault!


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> my hog is already in the freezer for this year.lol id love to do a hog roast but im afraid that the expense would far outway the benefit. i can see it costing me way more than i can afford to throw away. and theres no way to guarentee how many will be here to help absorb the cost


 
Yep, I see your point there. If 100 people would send a donation beforehand it would be different.

But I'm sure 10-15 of us can handle a hog by ourselves.:hmm3grin2orange:

Hey, the idea sounded great though. right?


----------



## tlandrum

ive learned that when it comes to these gtg's dont count on everyone being there until you see them pulling up. if you go ahead and buy food for 100 then 25 will be there.


----------



## fishercat

*when is this?*

probably the weekend I have to go back to Connecticut to get the rest of my stuff.

My cell is 865-206-8482 in case anyone needs anything.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive learned that when it comes to these gtg's dont count on everyone being there until you see them pulling up. if you go ahead and buy food for 100 then 25 will be there.


 
Yea, everyone is all about it. Then on the day of, they all post saying, "well can't make it". "Have to walk the dog" or "my cousin Irene is coming in this weekend" or whatever. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Maybe we could start a list of people who will show up even if family shows up. I'll just tell them I have a Prior commitment.

1) BlownCrewCab :msp_thumbup:


----------



## cowroy

Blowncrewcab said:


> Maybe we could start a list of people who will show up even if family shows up. I'll just tell them I have a Prior commitment.
> 
> 1) BlownCrewCab
> 2) Cowroy


:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tlandrum

ill do my best to be there lol


----------



## MacLaren

Terry, I sent my 18.00 check in the mail today. I would say goin from Asheville to Oliver Springs it should be there Saturday latest.
Thnaks again for the good deal on the chain man.


----------



## wendell

Missed the mail today but the check will go out tomorrow.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Ive never done the paypal deal, so my check will be going in the mail box tomorrow morning.


----------



## subhunter

I put mine in the at the PO this morning so I'd say it should be there saturday or monday. 

BTW put my name on the list of 'coming no matter what'.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Yea terry, I'll throw you some cash when I show up. I'll ride down with Vincent Vega. If theres anything you can think of that you may need just post it and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
2 blsnelling building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002xxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerowxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his own
16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey building his own
20 emgunslinger building his own
21 logging 22 building his own
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for


----------



## komatsuvarna

Wifey put the check in the mail this morning,,, and Ill be there regardless.

I can bring food, drinks, or wood lol. Just let me know whats needed Terry.


----------



## Smittysrepair

Terry even if I am to crippled up to run any saws the wife, 2 boys, and I will be there. Let us know if there is anything we can do or bring to help you out!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I'm still gonna try to make it. I'll do my best.


What's the when and where of this again.....??


----------



## tlandrum

june 18th


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Joon ayteenf.

Got it.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
2 blsnelling building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002xxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerowxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey building his own
20 emgunslinger building his own
21 logging 22 building his own
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for


----------



## tlandrum

so whos not finished with there saw yet? i have run a few tanks thru mine but i have not gotten it broke in yet. im hoping the weather dries back up so i can finish breaking it in. i guess i need to just go get myself a new rain suit.


----------



## mdavlee

I ran a half a tank through mine today. I hope to get a couple gallons through it this week.


----------



## tlandrum

if you cant find enough to cut ,i am on a clear cut so come on over.


----------



## mdavlee

I might need to do that. I've probably got a tandem truck load of red and white oak and cherry on the ground from all the storms this past month or so. We're going to try to sell them for logs if anyone's buying close enough. If not it will be turned into firewood.


----------



## tlandrum

get in touch with wheelman (carl) he has a self loader in your neck of the woods


----------



## mdavlee

I talked to him the other day. Trying to find a log yard to take it all. We can get them skidded into a landing with the tractors. Just have to make it worth the trucks fuel.


----------



## tlandrum

i know that feeling on a daily basis. it takes the first load of logs i send everyday to pay for the fuel in the truck,skidder,loader saws,pick up. then you try to start making money


----------



## tlandrum

i bought my self a 50hp 4x4 tractor with front end loader so that i could do small jobs without my skidder and log loader . just to help make ends meet when i cant log the big jobs in the wet weather.


----------



## mdavlee

tlandrum2002 said:


> i know that feeling on a daily basis. it takes the first load of logs i send everyday to pay for the fuel in the truck,skidder,loader saws,pick up. then you try to start making money


 
I'm sure it does. The logs are in Lee County Va and they don't have a place in the county still buying logs. If there's one close to Tazewell Tn then it might be worth it. If they have to come back to close to where I live it's about 60 miles each way. I can haul them with my truck and a gooseneck trailer but it will still be expensive as about all I can haul at a time will be 6-7 ton of wood. There's 2 4x4 tractors and one with a loader on the farm to use to get the wood up with.


----------



## tlandrum

after all the rain we had today i guess ill be back to swamp logging tommorrow


----------



## logging22

Ran a couple of the Stumpbroke saws today. Nice work. Strong saws for sure. Hedgerow is a all smiles with his. FF33 should be really happy with his also. Working on mine now. Still got time.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

if its not flooded my landing has 40 or so trees that i killed sat morning laying there waiting to be bucked up with my build off saw.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Mines done, but Id like to put some more trigger time on it. Work all day and by the time I get home its too hot for me to even think about picking up a saw....and I have a lot of beer to drink in the evenings lol.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## parrisw

komatsuvarna said:


> I have a lot of beer to drink in the evenings lol.:msp_biggrin:


 

You and me both!! You can come help me, if I can help you!!


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> You and me both!! You can come help me, if I can help you!!


 
Can I come help you? Got any of that Kootenay? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
2 blsnelling building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002xxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerowxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey building his own
20 emgunslinger building his own
21 logging 22 building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for


----------



## wendell

tree monkey is never on here so somebody is going to need to let him know about the chain fee.


----------



## tlandrum

wendell said:


> tree monkey is never on here so somebody is going to need to let him know about the chain fee.


 
i have grape vined a message to him


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> Can I come help you? Got any of that Kootenay? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yes you can! I got better beer then that! I believe you mean Kokanee beer though.


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> You and me both!! You can come help me, if I can help you!!



Hey count me in!!! Will be in Victoria June 30th 

and I talked to Simon today, My saw will ship tomorrow since today is a National CA Holiday,,, Victoria Day!!


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> Yes you can! I got better beer then that! I believe you mean Kokanee beer though.


 
Yes, I did. in my excitement I got where it is brewed and what is called confused and spelled it wrong to boot.

Sorry! 

But, you really have something better?!? I'll check out airfare!!


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> Yes, I did. in my excitement I got where it is brewed and what is called confused and spelled it wrong to boot.
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> But, you really have something better?!? I'll check out airfare!!


 
Yes I do, well, I think so anyway. Aint nothing wrong with Kokanee, I got U-Brew/Home-Brew, very good stuff!


----------



## tlandrum

well i got bud light lime and i am going to go get another one.......


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i got bud light lime and i am going to go get another one.......


 
You are a wild man!!


----------



## tlandrum

it was a rough day and as a matter of fact its already time for another one


----------



## 8433jeff

tlandrum2002 said:


> it was a rough day and as a matter of fact its already time for another one


 
Bud light? With lime? 

Water? With lime? Close to the same thing...Bud light does have more fizz, not much more taste or alcohol. IMHO, of course.

Get yourself a Shocktop or two and that limey stuff will be dog bowl slop.


----------



## MacLaren

I've always been a Schafer man myself.


----------



## wendell

Vincent Vega said:


> I've always been a Schafer man myself.


 
You mean Schaefer?

Wouldn't have taken you as a Detroit man.


----------



## edisto

8433jeff said:


> Bud light? With lime?


 
Like making love in a canoe...


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> You mean Schaefer?
> 
> Wouldn't have taken you as a Detroit man.


 
...well, Shaefer Light now.....ya know, tryin to go green and all.....


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> You mean Schaefer?
> 
> Wouldn't have taken you as a Detroit man.


 
I thought that was Stroh's[video=youtube;uhHD_5F1I7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhHD_5F1I7g[/video]


----------



## MacLaren

Hedgerow said:


> I thought that was Stroh's[video=youtube;uhHD_5F1I7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhHD_5F1I7g[/video]


 
Stroh's 'l work too! Very economical! Stroh's and ho's!


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

blsnelling said:


> I'm working on it. I don't have a 372.


 
...ooooohhh....if only I'd have known sooner!!!!


----------



## blsnelling

I just got NMurph's 372 yesterday. I've got the P&C on the bench ready to layout the porting.


----------



## tlandrum

got it yesterday and dont have it done yet? your slacking


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> got it yesterday and dont have it done yet? your slacking


 
I ported a new MS660 today, and did some "touchup" port work on a MS361 as well. I spent 16 hours yesterday laying tile in my kitchen. Hopefully the grout will go down tomorrow. I'm trying to get some stuff done before starting back to work new week.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

blsnelling said:


> I just got NMurph's 372 yesterday. I've got the P&C on the bench ready to layout the porting.


 
You're killin me Brad


----------



## firefighter33

I just saw a video of my 371 that stumpy is building!!!:love1:


----------



## Boleclimber

firefighter33 said:


> I just saw a video of my 371 that stumpy is building!!!:love1:


 
Post the video.


----------



## firefighter33

Boleclimber said:


> Post the video.


 
I cant do that! Dont want to scare everyone away And thats up to Stumpy if he wants it posted!


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 2 blsnelling building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 3 treeslinger building for cowroy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002xxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 7 blood on the ice building his own
> 8 barnyrb building his own
> 9 mdavlee building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerowxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wigglseworth building his own
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
> 18 little possum with mweba top end
> 19 tree monkey building his own
> 20 emgunslinger building his own
> 21 logging 22 building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
> 23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for




Good job getting most of the chain $$ in . 

IIRC (correct me if I'm wrong :msp_unsure, those are going to be fresh loops from the same spool, installed at the time of the GTG/Race.


----------



## Boleclimber

firefighter33 said:


> I cant do that! Dont want to scare everyone away


 
Or get laughed at!:msp_w00t:


----------



## firefighter33

boleclimber said:


> or get laughed at!:msp_w00t:


 
right!


----------



## Hedgerow

Boleclimber said:


> Or get laughed at!:msp_w00t:


 
True... But all I can say, is I'm really looking forward to getting mine back. Ran them both, and they're perfect for this build off. Work saws through and through. Terry will appreciate them.:msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee

I got to run a couple tanks through mine yesterday bucking up some oak into firewood length. Got maybe 1/2 of the tree bucked up with 2 tanks. It did better than I thought it would in that sized tree. I was going to use the 390 for most of it but there was something in the trunk when I cut the root ball off and trashed the chain on the first cut. had to cut from both sides with the 24" to get it done.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I got to run a couple tanks through mine yesterday bucking up some oak into firewood length. Got maybe 1/2 of the tree bucked up with 2 tanks. It did better than I thought it would in that sized tree. I was going to use the 390 for most of it but there was something in the trunk when I cut the root ball off and trashed the chain on the first cut. had to cut from both sides with the 24" to get it done.


 
Don't ya just love finding little collectors items buried in trees?:bang:


----------



## blsnelling

Port work is done. Time to reassemble, mod the muffler, and tune.


----------



## cpr

Your energy level amazes me Brad. I don't know whether to be inspired or embarrassed. Bit of both, I reckon.

Glad you're getting back to work.


----------



## Chris J.

Any thoughts here regarding a worksaw modded Jonsered 2171 (Husqvarna 372) to a stock Jonsered 2095 (Husqvarna equivalent)?


----------



## blsnelling

NMurph's saw is done, running great. I'll put a vid up here shortly. Warning...the wood is small but it's all I've got here at the house.


----------



## Simonizer

The 372 is enroute to Tx. RiverRat should get it within 10 days. I got flack about the beer from Canada Post. I guess I should have just kept my mouth shut. Sorry guys.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

firefighter33 said:


> I cant do that! Dont want to scare everyone away And thats up to Stumpy if he wants it posted!


 
Post it up, I got nutin to hide.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Post it up, I got nutin to hide.:msp_thumbsup:


 
[video=youtube;wbUJiBgq4Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbUJiBgq4Kk[/video]

Just gotta love watchin' 2 kids playin with their toys...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm pretty sure thats yer saw I'm runnin. The other is a stumpbroke BB372. Ya got one of when I was cuttin that log on the trailer?? I think yer wife got some vid of firefighter33;s and yers on that log.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm pretty sure thats yer saw I'm runnin. The other is a stumpbroke BB372. Ya got one of when I was cuttin that log on the trailer?? I think yer wife got some vid of firefighter33;s and yers on that log.


 
[video=youtube;eXMoCzBh3yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXMoCzBh3yg[/video]

Yup. Just liked the saw with the classy bar...:hmm3grin2orange:
Here's Firefighter's for your viewing pleasure...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yup. Just liked the saw with the classy bar...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Here you go, Stump and Hedgerow.




new Les's 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr




new Les's 010 by supercabs78, on Flickr

I really like the bar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Simonizer said:


> The 372 is enroute to Tx. RiverRat should get it within 10 days. I got flack about the beer from Canada Post. I guess I should have just kept my mouth shut. Sorry guys.


 
I don't recall that post, but I like beer from anywhere.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here you go, Stump and Hedgerow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new Les's 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new Les's 010 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> I really like the bar.


 


Everybody thanks you fer not posting my calender girl pics. They may not let me come to the GTG.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling

I didn't realize that I had it so rich. There's more in this saw with a better tune.

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KoGY0ayMNyg?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## little possum

Terry, whats a loop gonna run? I know I need to get money sent for 1, maybe 2 saws


----------



## tlandrum

the loops are costing me $18 each and if anyone needs an extra for that price i can get it along with there gtg chain. the chains are all brand new out of the box and will be from the same lot from stihl.


----------



## MacLaren

YouTube - ‪2171 in oak‬&rlm;






This was when I first got her. She was never fueled when she got ported and has gotten stronger since this cut. The wood is oak.
BTW, thats Mdavlee runnin her. And doin a good job too!


----------



## MacLaren

I think I've prolly gotten about 12-14 tanks thru her now. She's still pretty tight. I dont get to run her as near as much as i would like. Hopefully all that will change when me move back home. I plan to burn wood......but also have central heat and air as a back up too. Just not much that I can do where i live now.


----------



## wendell

Simonizer said:


> I got flack about the beer from Canada Post. I guess I should have just kept my mouth shut. Sorry guys.


 
NNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boleclimber

Vincent Vega said:


> This was when I first got her. She was never fueled when she got ported and has gotten stronger since this cut. The wood is oak.
> BTW, thats Mdavlee runnin her. And doin a good job too!


 
That is a fast work saw. Did Mdavlee build it, or you?


----------



## blsnelling

Vincent Vega said:


> YouTube - ‪2171 in oak‬&rlm;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was when I first got her. She was never fueled when she got ported and has gotten stronger since this cut. The wood is oak.
> BTW, thats Mdavlee runnin her. And doin a good job too!


 
Very nice!


----------



## tlandrum

pauls saw was built by eric copsey


----------



## mdavlee

I built the first 2171 in this video. Terry did the popup for me on it.

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ub8MxhJcbfc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## logging22

Found the piston i was looking for today hiding at the dealer. Dust on it. Hint. Stumpbroke? PPFFFFFTTTTT!!!


----------



## parrisw

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm pretty sure thats yer saw I'm runnin. The other is a stumpbroke BB372. Ya got one of when I was cuttin that log on the trailer?? I think yer wife got some vid of firefighter33;s and yers on that log.


 
BB? I thought this was a 70cc OEM build off?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

parrisw said:


> BB? I thought this was a 70cc OEM build off?


 
It will not be in the competition. It's a saw that I build fer my best friend this past winter. I might bring it but it won't be in the comp.


----------



## parrisw

stumpyshusky said:


> It will not be in the competition. It's a saw that I build fer my best friend this past winter. I might bring it but it won't be in the comp.


 
Ahhhh, ok. I see.


----------



## tlandrum

stumpy i got some competition for it ,so bring it on over.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> stumpy i got some competition for it ,so bring it on over.


 
Will do, It's just woods ported & gasketless, but runs out nice.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Found the piston i was looking for today hiding at the dealer. Dust on it. Hint. Stumpbroke? PPFFFFFTTTTT!!!


 
What piston would that be??? 

I'll show you stumpbroke otstir:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:hmm3grin2orange:
Now that is funny.


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> I built the first 2171 in this video. Terry did the popup for me on it.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ub8MxhJcbfc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
That's a fine looking saw. I bet the owner of that saw is a happy camper.


----------



## cowboyvet

Lots of good looking saws in the videos. Less than a month to go. Can't wait to see them all running side by side. Should be good.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> What piston would that be???
> 
> I'll show you stumpbroke otstir:


 
Its the only thing you didnt buy at the dealer the other day!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw

So I've been curious? What does it mean to have a Stumpbroke saw? Does that mean it sits on the stump all day broken?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## AUSSIE1

parrisw said:


> So I've been curious? What does it mean to have a Stumpbroke saw? Does that mean it sits on the stump all day broken?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Will, your getting pretty good at hanging sh!t.

You'd fit in well over here!
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> Will, your getting pretty good at hanging sh!t.
> 
> You'd fit in well over here!
> :msp_thumbup:


 
ha ha, LOL. Oh, I've been pretty good a bullchit for a long time, just don't get into it too much on here, its all in fun though!


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> So I've been curious? What does it mean to have a Stumpbroke saw? Does that mean it sits on the stump all day broken?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You may be on to something there. When they first started talking about it, it seemed to involve activities forbidden in the Bible which was recently reinforced by Stumpy's new avatar pic. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nmurph

blsnelling said:


> I didn't realize that I had it so rich. There's more in this saw with a better tune.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KoGY0ayMNyg?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Nice.....it def is rich, you can really hear it bf the second cut. I can't wait to get it home!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

parrisw said:


> So I've been curious? What does it mean to have a Stumpbroke saw? Does that mean it sits on the stump all day broken?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sumpin like that:msp_w00t: 



wendell said:


> You may be on to something there. When they first started talking about it, it seemed to involve activities forbidden in the Bible which was recently reinforced by Stumpy's new avatar pic. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
:msp_wink:


----------



## MacLaren

stumpyshusky said:


> Sumpin like that:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_wink:


 
Ahh! You crazy Ozark guys!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

still crazy after all these years. keeps the timid away.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Vincent Vega said:


> Ahh! You crazy Ozark guys!


 
:bulgy-eyes: Who you callin crazie:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

parrisw said:


> So I've been curious? What does it mean to have a Stumpbroke saw? Does that mean it sits on the stump all day broken?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Stump broke: ~ So much torque your chain will fly off if you ain't careful...:hmm3grin2orange:[video=youtube;LLUubeU4iFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLUubeU4iFw[/video]


----------



## tlandrum

Hedgerow said:


> Stump broke: ~ So much torque your chain will fly off if you ain't careful...:hmm3grin2orange:[video=youtube;LLUubeU4iFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLUubeU4iFw[/video]


 
torque or what we call improper instalation and maintenance?:jester:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> torque or what we call improper instalation and maintenance?:jester:


 
Got a point there. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tlandrum

just an inocent question, geesh. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> just an inocent question, geesh. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sorry , didn't relize yer other post was a ?? He likes to run his chains witha little extra slack. Don't ask me why.:msp_confused:


----------



## tlandrum

no sag, no drag, works great for me


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> That's a fine looking saw. I bet the owner of that saw is a happy camper.


 
They said the owner of that saw is the "Wizard of Grantsburg"
because he won not only with that 2171 but also a 7901 too! 
He's the man! thats for sure!


----------



## tlandrum

paul are you pumping wendel up just to break him down later?


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> paul are you pumping wendel up just to break him down later?


 
No way man! LOL!! But i sure wouldnt mind a few a those credits he has! HAHAHHA! Seriouosly though, thats a very fast 2171 he has. And Im sure it too has gotten stronger also.


----------



## MacLaren

Course now Terry, you will be the man to beat. Your cookin w/gas baby!


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> paul are you pumping wendel up just to break him down later?


 
Do you think he would really do that?!? :msp_scared:



Vincent Vega said:


> No way man! LOL!! But i sure wouldnt mind a few a those credits he has! HAHAHHA! Seriouosly though, thats a very fast 2171 he has. And Im sure it too has gotten stronger also.



Well, if it hasn't it certainly will after we tackle that 73 cords worth of logs on Saturday. 



Vincent Vega said:


> Course now Terry, you will be the man to beat. Your cookin w/gas baby!


 
Yeah, but now I know that Terry did my pop up. That should make me unbeatable!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> Do you think he would really do that?!? :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it hasn't it certainly will after we tackle that 73 cords worth of logs on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but now I know that Terry did my pop up. That should make me unbeatable!! :msp_w00t:


 
....brake him down later.......LOL! Well, Doc, you do have a good bedside manner!


----------



## subhunter

I have burned about 12-13 tanks through mine and it seems really strong. I hope that it sends them MO saws back heartbroke.....:msp_scared:

This oak is HARD
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lNDNXmjY8-8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
2 blsnelling building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002xxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerowxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee
15 subhunter building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 tree monkey building his own
20 emgunslinger building his own
21 logging 22 building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for

please folks get in touch with me about your chain money let me know when and how you plan to pay. i dont want to be running around last minute trying to get this stuff done. those of you that are sending saws by mail you need to get in touch with me also. i dont plan on having to run back and forth to the post office at the last minute either. please work with me and get this stuff took care of. these gtg's are a pain enough to set up without the extra worry.


----------



## wendell

PM sent. I sent my check a week ago. Maybe the Pony Express pony died?


----------



## tlandrum

it should be here any day wendell


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> You may be on to something there. When they first started talking about it, it seemed to involve activities forbidden in the Bible which was recently reinforced by Stumpy's new avatar pic. :hmm3grin2orange:


 


stumpyshusky said:


> Sumpin like that:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_wink:


 
otstir:


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> 1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 2 blsnelling building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 3 treeslinger building for cowroy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 4 simonizer building for river rat 2
> 5 komatsuvarna building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002xxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 7 blood on the ice building his own
> 8 barnyrb building his own
> 9 mdavlee building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerowxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 11 blsnelling building for nmurph
> 12 wigglseworth building his own
> 13 hillbilly22 built by eric copseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 14 wendell built by mdavlee
> 15 subhunter building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
> 18 little possum with mweba top end
> 19 tree monkey building his own
> 20 emgunslinger building his own
> 21 logging 22 building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
> 22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
> 23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for
> 
> please folks get in touch with me about your chain money let me know when and how you plan to pay. i dont want to be running around last minute trying to get this stuff done. those of you that are sending saws by mail you need to get in touch with me also. i dont plan on having to run back and forth to the post office at the last minute either. please work with me and get this stuff took care of. these gtg's are a pain enough to set up without the extra worry.




Yep, 22 days will pass by PDQ.


----------



## tlandrum

wendell said:


> PM sent. I sent my check a week ago. Maybe the Pony Express pony died?


 
wendell the pony came thru:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
2 blsnelling building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002xxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerowxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
15 subhunter building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
21 logging 22 building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for


----------



## tlandrum

so who doesnt have there saw done yet? i believe river rats saw should arrive in a day or two from simon, blood on the ice hows your saw coming,hadnt seen much from you lately. barny how about your saw.emgunslinger whats up with yours. the rest of you i know whats going on with your saws.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

What's a 372?? 

Is this a new saw by Husqvarna or something??


----------



## tlandrum

WoodChucker81 said:


> What's a 372??
> 
> Is this a new saw by Husqvarna or something??


 
its a poor excuse for a swedish saw , you got any ya want to give away


----------



## MacLaren

WoodChucker81 said:


> What's a 372??
> 
> Is this a new saw by Husqvarna or something??


 
Isnt that the new motor Chevrolet replaced the 350 with in thier new Camaro's?


----------



## tlandrum

nope just a chainsaw shaped door stop:msp_scared:


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> nope just a chainsaw shaped door stop:msp_scared:


 
Well, one thing's for sure. Those new Camaro's get prettier every time I see one.


----------



## tlandrum

i kinda like the lime green


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> i kinda like the lime green


 
Funny you mention that. Thats the Camaro I saw in Asheville. Like a lime gree, just a little darker. I really liked it.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
2 blsnelling building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002xxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerowxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
15 subhunter building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
17 builder x building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
21 logging 22 building his ownxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxchain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)xxxxx chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 xxxxxxxxx chain paid for[/QUOTE]


----------



## Simonizer

3 weeks to go.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j .......................chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own.................................chain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy ..........................chain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own.........................chain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002..................chain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own..................................chain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow................chain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph.........................chain paid for
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey..........................chain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee.................................chain paid for
15 subhunter building his own.............................chain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own .......................chain paid for
17 builder x building his own................................chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end.....................chain paid for
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own ...........................chain paid for
21 logging 22 building his own.............................chain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)......chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 ............ chain paid for


----------



## WoodChuck'r

All those X's are trippy.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I plan on giving mine a good work out early tomorrow morning.

Got some cherry,sugar maple, and a little hickory to firewood up.


----------



## tlandrum

WoodChucker81 said:


> All those X's are trippy.


 
x's what x's


----------



## WoodChuck'r

This build off should be called "Call of Husky: Orange Ops".


----------



## WoodChuck'r

tlandrum2002 said:


> x's what x's


 

Oh thank you. It's so much easier to read.


----------



## tlandrum

komatsuvarna said:


> I plan on giving mine a good work out early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Got some cherry,sugar maple, and a little hickory to firewood up.


 


im on a clear cut so id say mine will kill about a 100 trees monday,shes running very good


----------



## tlandrum

well i lost count on how many got killed today but i jumped up at 6am this morning to avoid the heat this afternoon and killed trees til 2pm i think i got two loads out anyway. now its time to cool of in the pool with a cold one or two maybe even 3 since its a holiday and all.


----------



## mdavlee

It sure is a hot one today and most of the week it says.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i lost count on how many got killed today but i jumped up at 6am this morning to avoid the heat this afternoon and killed trees til 2pm i think i got two loads out anyway. now its time to cool of in the pool with a cold one or two maybe even 3 since its a holiday and all.


 
Enjoy the rest of the afternoon Terry...


----------



## tlandrum

every body on the list got there saw about done ?? i know a couple are waiting on saw to come back or parts to arrive.


----------



## wendell

After getting to run the 2171 a bunch more this weekend helping cut up that 72 cords for Interfaith Caregivers, all I've got to say is I have no idea how I will do but if you can build a saw better than this one, you deserve a ton of accolades! I was just amazed all day how fast this saw would cut through that oak. If JD wouldn'ta kept making me haul my fat ass up those piles, I woulda had a grin you couldn'ta wiped off.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I plan on putting another tank through mine this evening after the sun goes down.

I don't see how people that cut every day handles this heat. It was hot as **** at 9:00 this morning..... not to mention 93* at 1:00. Id die if I was in the bushes with a saw and it that hot. Loggers have to be tougher than the average bear.



















































































Heat sure makes the beer taste better though.:msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum

this time of year i hit the woods at daylight and usually knock off about 2:00. i keep a cooler full of gatorade and water on ice so that i dont have a melt down. then after i get home and showered i hit the swimming pool and float around drinking cold beer till ii decide im cooled off enough. then i go sit tin the air cinditioning and cool down the rest of the way.


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> After getting to run the 2171 a bunch more this weekend helping cut up that 72 cords for Interfaith Caregivers, all I've got to say is I have no idea how I will do but if you can build a saw better than this one, you deserve a ton of accolades! I was just amazed all day how fast this saw would cut through that oak. If JD wouldn'ta kept making me haul my fat ass up those piles, I woulda had a grin you couldn'ta wiped off.


 
I know just what you mean Wendell. I feel the same about mine. Whatever happens, I will still love that saw.


----------



## tlandrum

i didnt get to run wendells saw but i knows pauls is stought as an ox.


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> i didnt get to run wendells saw but i knows pauls is stought as an ox.


 
Thanks Terry. Those 2 saws are neck and neck. Atleast they were when Mike had it. I think there was 2 tenths difference between them. I actually advised Mike against trading it i liked it so well. I knew it was special when i ran it. Im certainly no expert, but that is one mean saw. Suffice it to say, but you did a good job on it. Both you and Mike.


----------



## tlandrum

one things for sure,in 18 more days well have them all in the same wood throwing chips. ive been eyeballing some red oaks on the job that im on for the gtg. i found one hickory and that thing has bobwire in it 5 ft high then gets really knotty.but i will have plenty of stuff to cut thats for sure. i already have the most of it set up and ready to go.


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> one things for sure,in 18 more days well have them all in the same wood throwing chips. ive been eyeballing some red oaks on the job that im on for the gtg. i found one hickory and that thing has bobwire in it 5 ft high then gets really knotty.but i will have plenty of stuff to cut thats for sure. i already have the most of it set up and ready to go.


 
Oh boy! Red Oak!! Yummy!!! My goodness Terry, if its anything at all like the last GTG, well......you did an excellent job last GTG. I have no doubt this one will even top that one.


----------



## wendell

Vincent Vega said:


> Thanks Terry. Those 2 saws are neck and neck. Atleast they were when Mike had it. I think there was 2 tenths difference between them. I actually advised Mike against trading it i liked it so well. I knew it was special when i ran it. Im certainly no expert, but that is one mean saw. Suffice it to say, but you did a good job on it. Both you and Mike.


 
Thank God he didn't listen to you and double thanks that isn't one of the ones that fell out of my truck!


----------



## wendell

Vincent Vega said:


> Oh boy! Red Oak!! Yummy!!!


 
Red oak + red saws = Beautiful Harmony and Everlasting Glory





:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

i am hoping to get at least one good ol hard as a rock hickory for the build off too.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> i am hoping to get at least one good ol hard as a rock hickory for the build off too.


 
 Git a good chain eater


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j .......................chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own.................................chain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy ..........................chain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2
5 komatsuvarna building his own.........................chain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002..................chain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own..................................chain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow................chain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph.........................chain paid for
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey..........................chain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee.................................chain paid for
15 subhunter building his own.............................chain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own .......................chain paid for
17 builder x building his own................................chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end.....................chain paid for
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own ...........................chain paid for
21 logging 22 building his own.............................chain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)......chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 ............ chain paid for
24 stumpyhusky building to sale afterward........... chain paid for


----------



## mdavlee

wendell said:


> After getting to run the 2171 a bunch more this weekend helping cut up that 72 cords for Interfaith Caregivers, all I've got to say is I have no idea how I will do but if you can build a saw better than this one, you deserve a ton of accolades! I was just amazed all day how fast this saw would cut through that oak. If JD wouldn'ta kept making me haul my fat ass up those piles, I woulda had a grin you couldn'ta wiped off.


 


wendell said:


> Thank God he didn't listen to you and double thanks that isn't one of the ones that fell out of my truck!


 
Rub it in why don't you. :msp_wink: I think it's a little ahead of the one I've got now. It was a real runner. It should have gotten stronger as it only had roughly 8 tanks if that when it left here. 

Don't know if I'll get to make it down now. Leaving tomorrow to go back to work for 20 days they say. I hope to finish early and make it. I guess I should be glad I'm working but sometimes I want a little time off.


----------



## tlandrum

finish early or get sick at the last day or two and need to go home


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> finish early or get sick at the last day or two and need to go home


 
Why shucks yeah man. We'll just have the good Doctor Wendell himself write him outta work for a couple days!  ......nothin un-ethical about that!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I can see a epidemic of SAW FLU STARTING IN ABOUT 15 - 17 DAYS.:wink2::wink2::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

Hillbilly22 said:


> Why shucks yeah man. We'll just have the good Doctor Wendell himself write him outta work for a couple days!  ......nothin un-ethical about that!


 
I'm sure something can be arranged, especially since I know you will do a better job of getting it race ready than I can. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can see a epidemic of SAW FLU STARTING IN ABOUT 15 - 17 DAYS.:wink2::wink2::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


 
I really hope to be done by then and back home for a little while. I was really hoping to make this gtg. It should be a great one.


----------



## tlandrum

17 days til build off testing. i got rid of the wrap handle mine had on it today.it feels much better now. those wrap handles just get in my way,and i dont like cutting from that side of the saw. seems to get a lot of chips to the face when you off hand it.


----------



## mdavlee

I like the wrap handles pretty good. I wish someone would make a 3/4 wrap like the stihls for the 372 and 390.


----------



## tlandrum

the clutch side of the wrap handle gets in the way of setting against the cab on my skidder.


----------



## Chris J.

Terry, of the saws needing to be shipped to you, how many are you waiting for?


----------



## tlandrum

all of them,none have arrived as of yet. my job is 50 minutes away from the post office so if saws come at the last minute i might not have time to get them before the gtg. thats whyy i need them shipped asap


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> all of them,none have arrived as of yet. *my job is 50 minutes away from the post office *so if saws come at the last minute i might not have time to get them before the gtg. thats whyy i need them shipped asap


 

Some of y'all probably know this, but it's still worth mentioning. 
If you ship your saw via USPS and insure it for over $200.00, a signature is *required* at delivery. I didn't know this, & caused Terry to have to pick-up the 2171 from the PO.


----------



## cowboyvet

Hillbilly22 said:


> Why shucks yeah man. We'll just have the good Doctor Wendell himself write him outta work for a couple days!  ......nothin un-ethical about that!


 
Hey it wasn't unethical for the teachers to do it up in that boondoggle they had in Wisconsin. Government said it was fine to do so guess that means good for everyone.:hmm3grin2orange: Just get the good Doc to post the script on here with the name blank so everyone can print it off and fill in their name.....


disclaimer: This is not a political statement and should not be taken as such. It was a boondoggle all the way around.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just got my last 372 done fer the build off. 

I'll be countin down the days now. Also gotta git busy & git some fuel run through all three of them so's thay'll be broke in at the gtg.:msp_scared:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can see a epidemic of SAW FLU STARTING IN ABOUT 15 - 17 DAYS.:wink2::wink2::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


 
you know thats downright contagious too. group quarantine methinks.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell,
any word on your truant saws?


----------



## wendell

Yes, got them back last night. Full story in the good morning or Charity Cut threads. Thanks for asking!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> yes, got them back last night. Full story in the good morning or charity cut threads. Thanks for asking!


 
outstanding!!! Ptl


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Just got my last 372 done fer the build off.
> 
> I'll be countin down the days now. Also gotta git busy & git some fuel run through all three of them so's thay'll be broke in at the gtg.:msp_scared:


 
I'm sure Wyatt will "take one for the team" and help git those buggers broke in for ya'... He's pretty handy with em':msp_thumbup:


----------



## mdavlee

I would love to get another gallon or 2 through mine before the gtg. Maybe I can work it out somehow.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I would love to get another gallon or 2 through mine before the gtg. Maybe I can work it out somehow.


 
Send it on over Mike... I just got another fence row to clear... I'll do my best...:msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee

I'm sure you could put a few gallons through it. I hope since work got put off til monday I can get a few more tanks run in the next few days.


----------



## tlandrum

ship it on in and ill get a days work in on it. that would have things seated. i usually go thru a couple of gallons per day


----------



## mdavlee

I might just do that. That way if I don't make it back in time atleast the saw will be there.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just curious, since i don't have a dog in the fight, as to when you're gonna call time on the chain bucks and saw delivery. after all the effort you've expended on this build off you should set a deadline to help minimize your hassle and any last minute efforts that might get in the way of what really needs doing in preparation for the gtg. just my $0.02


----------



## tlandrum

if the saw is being shipped it needs to arrive minimum 7 days ahead of the date of build off. the post office is 50 minutes from where i am working so if i have to make a special trip i need a day or two to plan it. i would like the chain money here by the end of next week(friday) which is the 10th of june. that way i can pick the rest of them up.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j .......................chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own.................................chain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy ..........................chain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2........................chain paid for
5 komatsuvarna building his own.........................chain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002..................chain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own
9 mdavlee building his own..................................chain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow................chain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph.........................chain paid for
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey..........................chain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee.................................chain paid for
15 subhunter building his own.............................chain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own .......................chain paid for
17 builder x building his own................................chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end.....................chain paid for
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own ...........................chain paid for
21 logging 22 building his own.............................chain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)......chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 ............ chain paid for
24 stumpyhusky building to sale afterward........... chain paid for


----------



## Simonizer

Maybe time for some friendly wagers, like horse-racing!


----------



## komatsuvarna

Simonizer said:


> Maybe time for some friendly wagers, like horse-racing!


 
I like that. Ill bet ya 20 that I don't win. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Simonizer

komatsuvarna said:


> I like that. Ill bet ya 20 that I don't win. :msp_tongue:


You never know, don't count yourself out yet buddy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I just hope mine start & run


----------



## logging22

Mee too!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

ill bet mines the first one to arrive


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I just hope mine start & run


 
Dun run em... Can you say can o' whoop ass headin toward Tennessee? Sorry stump, just had to throw some gun powder on this fire... No pressure!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Dun run em... Can you say can o' whoop ass headin toward Tennessee? Sorry stump, just had to throw some gun powder on this fire... No pressure!


 
Put a tank and a half through my 372 this mornin on a couple of red oaks. She's doin pretty good:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee

Got 2 more tanks thorugh mine yesterday myself. It's running better than I thought it was.


----------



## tlandrum

all i can say is you guys better be ready for this. my saw is broke in and ready to whhhhhoooooppppp up on the competition.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> all i can say is you guys better be ready for this. my saw is broke in and ready to whhhhhoooooppppp up on the competition.


Gear down big-rig. You are going to have to put Rick's chain on backwards just to make things fair lol.


----------



## mdavlee

When we going to find out the buider x and two hacks with hammers? We can't go making bets on who will win without that info.


----------



## cowroy

You guys make me want to go burn a couple tanks, but it's just too friggin hot!!! Plus I haven't slept from third shift yet and have to work it again tonight. 

Bad part is, I went to take the garbage off this morning and stopped by a little roadside flea market knowing there wouldn't be anything there I would possibly want and to my demise there sat a 372xp with a brand new 32" forester bar and chain. The guy quoted $325 and I brought him down to $300, but I thought if I gave him a little time to think about it he would come down a little more. Well when I got back there was another potential buyer standing there and talked him down to $275 and I had to watch the guy walk away with it. :bang: Next time I will just deal out three bills and be done with it....if there ever is another time like that.


----------



## mdavlee

Man that sucks for you. $300 would have been hard to pass up for a 372 that ran with a b/c.


----------



## cowroy

mdavlee said:


> Man that sucks for you. $300 would have been hard to pass up for a 372 that ran with a b/c.


 
Yeah I know man. I asked him if I could start it and he said "sure it hasn't been started yet so you can really tell how it's going to" fourth pull it hit and fifth pull it ran not just good, but great. Live and learn....I haven't been doing this long so chalk this one up as a hard lesson. I really didn't need it but I pretty much had sold today for $400 cause I have had a fella on me about finding him one.

I am looking for a 385 or 390


----------



## subhunter

*What kinda gas mileage are you guys getting?*

I am wondering about an average run time on a tank of fuel you guys are getting through these 372s'? Mine runs strong but seems to really DRINK the fuel. I think I got around 17-20 minutes on a tank cutting and noodling a huge oak.


----------



## komatsuvarna

subhunter said:


> I am wondering about an average run time on a tank of fuel you guys are getting through these 372s'? Mine runs strong but seems to really DRINK the fuel. I think I got around 17-20 minutes on a tank cutting and noodling a huge oak.


 
Mine drinks it too. If I use it hard it probably last 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Chris J.

cowroy said:


> ...
> Bad part is, I went to take the garbage off this morning and stopped by a little roadside flea market knowing there wouldn't be anything there I would possibly want and to my demise there sat a 372xp with a brand new 32" forester bar and chain. The guy quoted $325 and I brought him down to $300, but I thought if I gave him a little time to think about it he would come down a little more. Well when I got back there was another potential buyer standing there and talked him down to $275 and I had to watch the guy walk away with it. :bang: Next time I will just deal out three bills and be done with it....if there ever is another time like that.




You're almost as bad as me . I waited a little over three weeks for a pawn shop to drop the 2171 price from $229.00 (maybe $239.00?) to $179.00 before I would buy it. The full story is posted in this thread. The good, and bad, news is the Jonsered brand is virtually unknown around here.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Put a tank and a half through my 372 this mornin on a couple of red oaks. She's doin pretty good:msp_biggrin:


 
How hot is it over there stump? I'm starin at a 94 on the thermometer! Had to knock off early. At least I got the rest of the red elm cut up and split before gettin that overheated sick feeling.:msp_angry:


----------



## Simonizer

Sunny and 73 here, slight breeze off the ocean, enough to smell the lilacs through my open windows,...ah BC is so nice.


----------



## logging22

Remember that when there is 8 feet of snow on the ground there and we are still wearing t-shirts here.


----------



## Hedgerow

Simonizer said:


> Sunny and 73 here, slight breeze off the ocean, enough to smell the lilacs through my open windows,...ah BC is so nice.


 
Yup... Days like this make me miss the UP in michigan... But I'll come back to my senses come November.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Remember that when there is 8 feet of snow on the ground there and we are still wearing t-shirts here.


 
Hey Les! You got the angry Husky rockin yet?


----------



## Simonizer

logging22 said:


> Remember that when there is 8 feet of snow on the ground there and we are still wearing t-shirts here.


I live on Vancouver Island, rarely get snow. Had about 4 inches last winter, none the year before. Went golfing on Boxing day. Coldest day every recorded here was 10.4F. Usually have a green Christmas.


----------



## mdavlee

subhunter said:


> I am wondering about an average run time on a tank of fuel you guys are getting through these 372s'? Mine runs strong but seems to really DRINK the fuel. I think I got around 17-20 minutes on a tank cutting and noodling a huge oak.


 
That sounds about like mine. They don't get great mileage after a little work on them. It seems like the 390 lasts longer on a tank than the 372.


----------



## subhunter

mdavlee said:


> That sounds about like mine. They don't get great mileage after a little work on them. It seems like the 390 lasts longer on a tank than the 372.


 
The 394 I ported really drinks it up. The big oak I was cutting, it made 3 full cuts and noodled one round all of about 10 maybe 15 minutes and it was bone dry.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> How hot is it over there stump? I'm starin at a 94 on the thermometer! Had to knock off early. At least I got the rest of the red elm cut up and split before gettin that overheated sick feeling.:msp_angry:


 
Bout the same here. I finally said the heck with it ( nuttin was goin right) & took the boys to the river to swim. Feels nice now @ 85* in the house.


----------



## tlandrum

ive had it rough the last 2 days. ive been hemmed up at a fancy motel with indoor water park.


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive had it rough the last 2 days. ive been hemmed up at a fancy motel with indoor water park.


 
Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## grandpatractor

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive had it rough the last 2 days. ive been hemmed up at a fancy motel with indoor water park.


 
That will be me this next weekend. Going to the Dells. Just about like Pigeon Forge cept in Wisconsin.


----------



## tlandrum

my youngest daughter actually won the grand prize drawing for perfect attendance awards and it was a 900 dollar gift card to wilderness in the smokies. which is a hotel with lots of resteraunts and a couple of water parks. one indoor one outdoor. its been a blast but im whipped like i worked an 18hr day. im too old to be running around with two teenage daughters climbing 500 flights of stairs just to slide back to the bottom.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j .......................chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own.................................chain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy ..........................chain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2........................chain paid for
5 komatsuvarna building his own.........................chain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002..................chain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own..................................chain paid for 
9 mdavlee building his own..................................chain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow................chain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph.........................chain paid for
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey..........................chain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee.................................chain paid for
15 subhunter building his own.............................chain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own .......................chain paid for
17 builder x building his own................................chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end.....................chain paid for
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own ...........................chain paid for
21 logging 22 building his own.............................chain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)......chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 ............ chain paid for
24 stumpyhusky building to sale afterward........... chain paid for


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> my youngest daughter actually won the grand prize drawing for perfect attendance awards and it was a 900 dollar gift card to wilderness in the smokies. which is a hotel with lots of resteraunts and a couple of water parks. one indoor one outdoor. its been a blast but im whipped like i worked an 18hr day. im too old to be running around with two teenage daughters climbing 500 flights of stairs just to slide back to the bottom.


 
Wilderness is nice, definitely the best place in the Dells. Unfortunately, all I can do is the Lazy River. Everything else stirs up my vertigo.


----------



## tlandrum

i have to take dramamin to be able to use the slides.i went backwards down the one that is in the dark and that sure screwed me up for the rest of the day. i was car sick


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> i have to take dramamin to be able to use the slides.i went backwards down the one that is in the dark and that sure screwed me up for the rest of the day. i was car sick


 
Never been to a waterpark in my life. Weird eh? 

Always wanted to go just never got around to it.

And the perfect attendance thing reminded me of a guy I went to school with. Had perfect attendance all 12 years of school! :msp_ohmy: Letter from the president and everything. I think it was clinton then. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Bout the same here. I finally said the heck with it ( nuttin was goin right) & took the boys to the river to swim. Feels nice now @ 85* in the house.


 
Did the same... Cept me and Levi took the flat bottom and crank baits. Scored a couple good smallies! And mosquito bites...


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> i have to take dramamin to be able to use the slides.i went backwards down the one that is in the dark and that sure screwed me up for the rest of the day. i was car sick


 
I've had mine since a motorcycle accident in 2004. It definitely sucks.


----------



## little possum

Hedgerow said:


> Did the same... Cept me and Levi took the flat bottom and crank baits. Scored a couple good smallies! And mosquito bites...


Therma-cell. Well worth a try!


----------



## mdavlee

Haven't been to a water park in many years now. I want to take the little one somewhere where she can swim that isn't a river with current. If my work schedule would ever be solid I would like to take a trip down to gatlinburg area for a weekend again.


----------



## grandpatractor

wendell said:


> Wilderness is nice, definitely the best place in the Dells. Unfortunately, all I can do is the Lazy River. Everything else stirs up my vertigo.


 
Yup that is where we'll be. We own with Glacier Canyon that is hooked up with Wilderness. Counting inside and out they must have 6 or 7 different parks. Jon and I are taking the families down and we will be riding the motorcycles some too.


----------



## parrisw

mdavlee said:


> Haven't been to a water park in many years now. I want to take the little one somewhere where she can swim that isn't a river with current. If my work schedule would ever be solid I would like to take a trip down to gatlinburg area for a weekend again.


 
Silverwood Theme park in Idaho Coeur D'alene, I drove down there last year with the family, was a great time! We also did Disney Land as well last year.


----------



## tlandrum

i think we have one more entry to this build off and that will be a total of 25. id say thats all we can handle. so no more late entry.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j .......................chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own.................................chain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy ..........................chain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2........................chain paid for
5 komatsuvarna building his own.........................chain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002..................chain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own..................................chain paid for
9 mdavlee building his own..................................chain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow................chain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph.........................chain paid for
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey..........................chain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee.................................chain paid for
15 subhunter building his own.............................chain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own .......................chain paid for
17 builder x building his own................................chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end.....................chain paid for
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own ...........................chain paid for
21 logging 22 building his own.............................chain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)......chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 ............ chain paid for
24 stumpyhusky building to sale afterward........... chain paid for


----------



## tlandrum

i have not heard from blood on the ice and emgunslinger. are you guys in or out? ive sent private messages and havent heard back. i need to know whats up.


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j .......................chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own.................................chain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy ..........................chain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2........................chain paid for
5 komatsuvarna building his own.........................chain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002..................chain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own..................................chain paid for
9 mdavlee building his own..................................chain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow................chain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph.........................chain paid for
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey..........................chain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee.................................chain paid for
15 subhunter building his own.............................chain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own .......................chain paid for
17 builder x building his own................................chain paid for 
18 little possum with mweba top end.....................chain paid for
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own ...........................chain paid for
21 logging 22 building his own.............................chain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)......chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 ............ chain paid for
24 stumpyhusky building to sale afterward........... chain paid for
25 srcarr52 building his own


----------



## srcarr52

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think we have one more entry to this build off and that will be a total of 25. id say thats all we can handle. so no more late entry.


 
25 is a good population for a test of this nature. Someones going to be tired of swaping bars from saw to saw.


----------



## tlandrum

i think that i have a good person in mind for swapping bars and by chains. lives close by, will be at the gtg dont have a 372 in the build. looks exactly like ptjeep.


----------



## mdavlee

I'd say preston will be tired by the end of the day if he does all the swapping. He will be a good person to do it i'm sure.


----------



## little possum

Whos gonna be the lucky one to start all the saws? 


Hope its somebody local as well! haha


----------



## tlandrum

id say that will be me. i will warm them all up and make a test cut to be sure there warmed up and ready before they are timed.


----------



## mdavlee

I think Zach is wanting to volunteer for the starting of them. He's asking an awful lot of questions about it.


----------



## tlandrum

that could be arranged.


----------



## tlandrum

i just want to make sure the saws are not leaned out too much for the fuel and oil mix. i dont want any saws burned up from incorrect tune. i dont want to be tuning saws but i do want them to make it thru the days event.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Every body is still using the same bar correct? I don't have a 24" bar, but I could get one if its necessary.


----------



## ptjeep

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think that i have a good person in mind for swapping bars and by chains. lives close by, will be at the gtg dont have a 372 in the build. looks exactly like ptjeep.


 
I'll bring my welding gloves to handle the bar once it gets hot and a 1" impact for the bar nuts to cut down on time.:hmm3grin2orange: Lookin forward to the event and will be glad to help out!


----------



## mdavlee

I have 2 24" .050" bars that can be used for the testing. They're both in nice shape.

I think you might need a ratchet and if you use the same clutch covers you might not have to adjust the chains much.


----------



## tlandrum

everyone needs a 24'' bar for the saws to be run afterwards so others can run the saw. i have a brand new in the package bar for the testing.


----------



## komatsuvarna

ptjeep said:


> I'll bring my welding gloves to handle the bar once it gets hot and a 1" impact for the bar nuts to cut down on time.:hmm3grin2orange: Lookin forward to the event and will be glad to help out!


 
Im gonna bring a screwdriver socket for the impact. Make sure everybody's chain but mine is extra tight.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j .......................chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own.................................chain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy ..........................chain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2........................chain paid for
5 komatsuvarna building his own.........................chain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002..................chain paid for
7 blood on the ice building his own
8 barnyrb building his own..................................chain paid for
9 mdavlee building his own..................................chain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow................chain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph.........................chain paid for
12 wigglseworth building his own
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey..........................chain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee.................................chain paid for
15 subhunter building his own.............................chain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own .......................chain paid for
17 eric copsey building his own............................chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end.....................chain paid for
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own ...........................chain paid for
21 logging 22 building his own.............................chain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)......chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 ............ chain paid for
24 stumpyhusky building to sale afterward........... chain paid for
25 srcarr52 building his own


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> everyone needs a 24'' bar for the saws to be run afterwards so others can run the saw. i have a brand new in the package bar for the testing.


 
Does it need to be a 24" bar? Or, can I send a 28" with a new RSC chain?


----------



## tlandrum

i was just figuring on using your buildoff chain on the saw for the day if you send a 24'' bar. that will also give an equal comparison for all that run them.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> i was just figuring on using your buildoff chain on the saw for the day if you send a 24'' bar. that will also give an equal comparison for all that run them.


 
Makes sense.


----------



## tlandrum

just trying to keep everything the same for comparisons.


----------



## firefighter33

Terry,I have a brand new 24"husqvarna bar never used i got for my 371. I could send it down for testing if u want another one?


----------



## tlandrum

if your saw doesnt have a bar with it youll need to send it for the cutting after the build off testing is done. i will put your new buildoff chain on your saw for others to run them.


----------



## wendell

What if we don't want Stumpy touching our saw?


----------



## tlandrum

we'll just have to tie him to a stump


----------



## Anthony_Va.

I picked up Hillbilly22 (Vincent Vega) 2171 yesterday to work it in a little before the GTG. Shes a stout saw for sure. Lots of torque. I put it in some hardwood this evening for some cookie cutting. 
Took it to work today and cut 10-12 good size (20"-25") cherries and Oak today with it also. Was a little to busy to video it though.
Here's a few vids from this evening though. This is the Eric Copsey saw. I have plenty of work for it before the GTG. Should be loosened up good by then. 

[video=youtube;ZNf0EKtlsVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNf0EKtlsVo[/video]

[video=youtube;g86ek8ALAOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g86ek8ALAOQ[/video]

[video=youtube;r-Rc6526GOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-Rc6526GOc[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> What if we don't want Stumpy touching our saw?


 
:msp_confused: Why Wendy, you hurt me feelings.



tlandrum2002 said:


> we'll just have to tie him to a stump


 
If yer gonna do that I'll make sure I bring my Daisy Duke outfit I wore at Logging22's.:msp_thumbsup: Sounds like we're gonna have some fun


----------



## grandpatractor

I have some friends that will be riding by on motorcycles doing the Devils Triangle. They may stop in to see what this bunch of chainsaw freaks is doing. They'll have some nice bikes too.


----------



## wendell

Too much for me. I'm out! 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowboyvet

stumpyshusky said:


> If yer gonna do that I'll make sure I bring my Daisy Duke outfit I wore at Logging22's.:msp_thumbsup: Sounds like we're gonna have some fun


 

That's an image which hurts thinking about it let alone witnessing it:msp_ohmy: My virgin eyes would never be the same...


----------



## little possum

mdavlee said:


> I think Zach is wanting to volunteer for the starting of them. He's asking an awful lot of questions about it.


  Well I would, but ya know... Ill think of an exscuse! Seems like after every GTG I spend a week icing my shoulder. Maybe its because of the CAD and I feel the need to run everything I can get my hands on. And the tumble in the rocks off the YZf isnt helping matters


----------



## mdavlee

I don't want to be blinded and scarred for life. No daisy dukes for men at this gtg please.:help:

Zach I know the feeling. I think I ran every saw over 90cc that was at terrys that day. I forget about decomps too.


----------



## mdavlee

Anthony you might have got it broke in cutting cookies with it yesterday.:msp_thumbup: It's a good runner for sure.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> What if we don't want Stumpy touching our saw?


 
if you don't want the stumpy touch then you obviously want an inferior product. so be it. missed opportunity.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> if you don't want the stumpy touch then you obviously want an inferior product. so be it. missed opportunity.


 
I think Wendy is picturing sumthin along the lines of a monkey on a football.:msp_scared:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah, what if figured. just couldna pass up the custom made opening though. seems like the chest-pounding has slacked off a bit and since the long-awaited event is nigh upon us its time to resume posturing and postulating. you sic em stump


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> I think Wendy is picturing sumthin along the lines of a monkey on a football.:msp_scared:


 
No, what I'm picturing is something that looks like your avatar. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

Well who's gonna win this thing? Are we gonna try to guess the top 5.


----------



## little possum

Man with the sharpest chain? :monkey:


----------



## Simonizer

mdavlee said:


> Well who's gonna win this thing? Are we gonna try to guess the top 5.


 
Have you viewed the vid on the "Simonizer travels across the Atlantic" thread yet? Use the clock to time the cuts. Looks like they had fun.


----------



## mdavlee

I hope the chains are all equal in this. If its a chain race then i'm betting on EC.

Simon thar saw looks strong in that wood. Is river rats saw just like that one?


----------



## Simonizer

mdavlee said:


> I hope the chains are all equal in this. If its a chain race then i'm betting on EC.
> 
> Simon thar saw looks strong in that wood. Is river rats saw just like that one?


Yes, but new and with the triple port muffler. The one they were running over in Ireland had many hours on it, probably a little tired.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah, what if figured. just couldna pass up the custom made opening though. seems like the chest-pounding has slacked off a bit and since the long-awaited event is nigh upon us its time to resume posturing and postulating. you sic em stump


 
I was relying on yall to do the chest poundin fer me. I aint very good at it. I just like to show up, kick some names & take some a$$.



wendell said:


> No, what I'm picturing is something that looks like your avatar. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hope Logging22 don't take offence to that.



mdavlee said:


> I hope the chains are all equal in this. If its a chain race then i'm betting on EC.
> 
> Simon thar saw looks strong in that wood. Is river rats saw just like that one?


 
Terry is supplying the chain fer each saw (paid fer by saw owners/builders). so thats one variable thats been takin out of the equation. It's gonna be up to the saw itself.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah I know the chains should be equal. Stihl is much more consistent with there chain quality than oregon. 

I was talking about lil possums comment on the chains.


----------



## srcarr52

I had to ship the 24" bar separate. Next time you should make it a 20" bar run off. You can fit a 20" bar in the same box as the saw.


----------



## indiansprings

The top five saws picked by my African Grey parrot, he's a pretty sharp bird. He picked the Super Bowl right.

1. Terry Landrum
2. Eric Copsey
3. Unnamed builder? Dozer Dan possibly
4. Stump Husky
5. Simon

Be sure to bet on the bird's predictions, he hadn't been wrong yet.lol


----------



## wendell

I never did like parrots much.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

indiansprings said:


> The top five saws picked by my African Grey parrot, he's a pretty sharp bird. He picked the Super Bowl right.
> 
> 1. Terry Landrum
> 2. Eric Copsey
> 3. Unnamed builder? Dozer Dan possibly
> 4. Stump Husky
> 5. Simon
> 
> Be sure to bet on the bird's predictions, he hadn't been wrong yet.lol


 
least he got one right cept he's got him in fourth place. i'm guessing your bird is somewhat lesdexic


----------



## barneyrb

wendell said:


> I never did like parrots much.


 
I hear they make good gumbo....sorta the same as spotted owl or bald eagle.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Dang, Stumpy, I can't believe the pressure all these boys are putting on you to uphold the pride of the Ozarks. I sure hope you don't come in last so we have to set up an around the clock suicide watch over on the OK, AR, MO, etc. thread. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

barneyrb said:


> I hear they make good gumbo....sorta the same as spotted owl or bald eagle.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
gumbo makes the world go round. to borrow a phrase from a different subject - the worst gumbo i ever had was great. now parrot gumbo, hmmm


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> Well who's gonna win this thing? Are we gonna try to guess the top 5.


 
Could probably guess close to the top 5, but Id hate to try to put them in order. I think the top few will be real close. To many good builders that will place in the top for one to blow the other way out of the water. 

Anyone gonna have a stock 372 to throw in the mix? It would be neat to know what time a stock saw would do.....unless its better than mine .


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Dang, Stumpy, I can't believe the pressure all these boys are putting on you to uphold the pride of the Ozarks. I sure hope you don't come in last so we have to set up an around the clock suicide watch over on the OK, AR, MO, etc. thread. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Naaa... Stump has 3 saws in the runnin... Odds say one, "MINE", will hit the top 5. Although I don't know if JD can lean hard enough on em' to really make em' growl. :hmm3grin2orange:
All I can say about em' is, they ain't gonna stall in the cut.....


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j .......................chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own.................................chain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy ..........................chain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2........................chain paid for
5 komatsuvarna building his own.........................chain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002..................chain paid for
8 barnyrb building his own..................................chain paid for
9 mdavlee building his own..................................chain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow................chain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph.........................chain paid for
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey..........................chain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee.................................chain paid for
15 subhunter building his own.............................chain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own .......................chain paid for
17 eric copsey building his own............................chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end.....................chain paid for
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own ...........................chain paid for
21 logging 22 building his own.............................chain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)......chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 ............ chain paid for
24 stumpyhusky building to sale afterward........... chain paid for
25 srcarr52 building his own


----------



## mdavlee

indiansprings said:


> The top five saws picked by my African Grey parrot, he's a pretty sharp bird. He picked the Super Bowl right.
> 
> 1. Terry Landrum
> 2. Eric Copsey
> 3. Unnamed builder? Dozer Dan possibly
> 4. Stump Husky
> 5. Simon
> 
> Be sure to bet on the bird's predictions, he hadn't been wrong yet.lol


 
I would say the top two is right on. After that I'm not sure how it will go.


----------



## tlandrum

one things for certain that ill bet on, we'll know exactly whos in the top 5 come the 18th. ive watched everyones videos and there will be some stiff competition but videos over the net wont tell the tale. build off day will put it all to rest.


----------



## ptjeep

komatsuvarna said:


> anyone gonna have a stock 372 to throw in the mix? It would be neat to know what time a stock saw would do.


x2


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> one things for certain that ill bet on, we'll know exactly whos in the top 5 come the 18th. ive watched everyones videos and there will be some stiff competition but videos over the net wont tell the tale. build off day will put it all to rest.


 
Yup... And a good hard piece of Hickory!


----------



## tlandrum

my xpw is stock























appearing:msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum

i have 5 good old scarlet oak logs setting there waiting to be turned to chips


----------



## mdavlee

Sounds like you got some good pieces of wood lined up. Is the xpw still a work saw?


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> i have 5 good old scarlet oak logs setting there waiting to be turned to chips


 
That'll work... The harder the better...:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

my xpw ,it falls timber everyday. its my go to saw at the moment. i have another that needs to be built that im going to build after this gtg is over.


----------



## mdavlee

I didn't know if you had enough tree killers around and were playing with that one.


----------



## tlandrum

i cleaned house a few weeks ago and have got 2 -372xp's, 1- 066 1- 394xp ,1-ms440. so compared to what i usually have on hand for work i dont have much


----------



## mdavlee

It does sound like you're down a few saws from normal. I've only got 2 right now myself.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Les! You got the angry Husky rockin yet?


 
no


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> no


 
??:msp_scared: what???


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> ??:msp_scared: what???


 
Piston is in the lathe tomorrow. Its getting close i know, but i think ill make it brother.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

one thing about it les, being a logger it dont take but a day to get a saw broke in. ive ran 10 tanks thru my saw by lunch


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Piston is in the lathe tomorrow. Its getting close i know, but i think ill make it brother.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ok... You had me worried for a minute there... You're the dark horse in this race... Can't be gettin lost on the way to the track! Oh, and I'll be in doniphan for the big timber sports event come October... :msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

tlandrum2002 said:


> one thing about it les, being a logger it dont take but a day to get a saw broke in. ive ran 10 tanks thru my saw by lunch


 
Im counting on it brother. Gonna be close though.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... You had me worried for a minute there... You're the dark horse in this race... Can't be gettin lost on the way to the track! Oh, and I'll be in doniphan for the big timber sports event come October... :msp_wink:


 
Kewl beans mang. See ya there!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Im counting on it brother. Gonna be close though.


 
Go get em, Les! I'm pullin for you and Stump. :msp_smile:


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> Go get em, Les! I'm pullin for you and Stump. :msp_smile:


 
Thanks brother.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Go get em, Les! I'm pullin for you and Stump. :msp_smile:


 
Me too les... 2nd place all the way!!! I'll be runnin at least 10 tanks through the hedgerow saw this weekend!!! Got 200 yards of fence row to drop and cut. All 18" or better hedge trees!!! Might be a little yellow saw dust in the nooks and crannies when stump gets it back... Hope Terry don't mind.:msp_tongue:


----------



## wendell

So, do Stumpy's cheerleaders all wear Daisy Dukes and suspenders, too?





I wish I had some cheerleaders.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> So, do Stumpy's cheerleaders all wear Daisy Dukes and suspenders, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some cheerleaders.


 
A. Absolutely not...
B. You do... GO WENDELL!!! even though it's a red abomination... :msp_wink:


----------



## 8433jeff

wendell said:


> So, do Stumpy's cheerleaders all wear Daisy Dukes and suspenders, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some cheerleaders.


 
I ain't wearing no outfits, and am staying well north of this, but go Wendell. Be pretty awesome if a Husky doesn't win a Husky build off.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

mdavlee said:


> Anthony you might have got it broke in cutting cookies with it yesterday.:msp_thumbup: It's a good runner for sure.


 
It definetly waking up now. I failed to mention the first vid is dry Pignut Hickory that bar is buried in. Second vid was Wild cherry and the last one was dried ashe. 
When I get all this hay up I'll run the crap out of it. Should be this weekend. Have a good pile of big trees to fell at work.


----------



## MacLaren

Anthony_Va. said:


> It definetly waking up now. I failed to mention the first vid is dry Pignut Hickory that bar is buried in. Second vid was Wild cherry and the last one was dried ashe.
> When I get all this hay up I'll run the crap out of it. Should be this weekend. Have a good pile of big trees to fell at work.


 
That sure is some beautiful farm land out there Anthony.


----------



## tlandrum

my saw is setting on the shelf till build off day,its more than broke in. id say its had 5 gallons thru it.


----------



## mdavlee

You beat the heat again today terry? I was out chasing the little one in the yard and was pouring sweat earlier.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> ... wish I had some cheerleaders.


 
you got cheerleaders wendell given that you're our token cheesehead.


----------



## MacLaren

jerrycmorrow said:


> you got cheerleaders wendell given that you're our token cheesehead.


 
I find it difficult at best to believe that the Wizard of Grantsburg wasnt picked in the top 5. That 2171 he has is wicked strong.......


----------



## komatsuvarna

I got a sweet deal on a new 24'' Oregon power match bar today. 

I didn't realize Stihl chain was so high. Stopped at 2 saw shops today and both places were 28.00 for a 24'' loop.:rant::rant:


----------



## Simonizer

komatsuvarna said:


> I got a sweet deal on a new 24'' Oregon power match bar today.
> 
> I didn't realize Stihl chain was so high. Stopped at 2 saw shops today and both places were 28.00 for a 24'' loop.:rant::rant:


Chain should be selling for 35 cents a driver.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Simonizer said:


> Chain should be selling for 35 cents a driver.


 
Well, that would be about right then,,,That figures 29.40 for a 84 DL. I've never bought stihl chain before because of the price. I can get an oregon loop for 10.00 less.


























































Thats a six pack of tall boys and a can of backer.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Simonizer

Stihl makes very nice chain. Perhaps the best right now.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Simonizer said:


> Stihl makes very nice chain. Perhaps the best right now.


 
Yeah, I was impressed with it out of the box. It looks more aggressive than the lpx, and has a sharper edge IMO....just judging by looks though. The heat index is about 105 (lol) or Id go see how it cuts now.


----------



## MacLaren

I got 4 24" Stihl RSC for 75 shipped on ebay. Not sure what the 28" were. But Im sure they were better than 28-29 bucks. But i do understand that ya need em when ya need em too.


----------



## tlandrum

mdavlee said:


> You beat the heat again today terry? I was out chasing the little one in the yard and was pouring sweat earlier.


 
i headed home at 2 and it was already hot by 10 this morning. i think the only way to beat the heat now is to work at night lol durand if you need a couple of loops i can get them for you at the same deal 18


----------



## srcarr52

Hillbilly22 said:


> I got 4 24" Stihl RSC for 75 shipped on ebay. Not sure what the 28" were. But Im sure they were better than 28-29 bucks. But i do understand that ya need em when ya need em too.


 
Still $0.223 per drive link. If you can swing a 100' roll you can find it on ebay for $0.198 per drive link shipped. That makes your 24" (84 links) chain $16.65 a loop. Which is close to MSRP for Oregon.


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> i headed home at 2 and it was already hot by 10 this morning. i think the only way to beat the heat now is to work at night lol durand if you need a couple of loops i can get them for you at the same deal 18


 


srcarr52 said:


> Still $0.223 per drive link. If you can swing a 100' roll you can find it on ebay for $0.198 per drive link shipped. That makes your 24" (84 links) chain $16.65 a loop. Which is close to MSRP for Oregon.


 
May get with you a little later on about some chain Terry.



I've been thinking about getting the tools and buying a roll of chain. Ill have to trade around and get all my bars the same gauge first.


----------



## srcarr52

komatsuvarna said:


> Ill have to trade around and get all my bars the same gauge first.


 
I've been working on a way to re-grind the groove of bars. I got a deal on some nice 58 gauge bars but there just isn't very many chain options i that size unless you live outside the US. Also I fix bars occasionally by welding up the rail and re-grinding the groove. A diamond wheel on the dremel is good for a couple of inches but not a whole bar.


----------



## komatsuvarna

srcarr52 said:


> I've been working on a way to re-grind the groove of bars. I got a deal on some nice 58 gauge bars but there just isn't very many chain options i that size unless you live outside the US. Also I fix bars occasionally by welding up the rail and re-grinding the groove. A diamond wheel on the dremel is good for a couple of inches but not a whole bar.


 
Same here. Local dealer sells new saws with .058 chain, but don't stock .058 chain. .058 is an odd ball size around here anyways. I got 2 .058 bars and If I can get rid of them, Ill be all .050.


----------



## tlandrum

some people will run 050 chain in 058 bars,with no ill efect.


----------



## little possum

Husqvarna has some .058 gauge chain. Thats what the practice practice chain was on the DN084 everybody ran at Terrys GTG.
I believe it is Oregon chain though, just branded Husky


----------



## MacLaren

srcarr52 said:


> Still $0.223 per drive link. If you can swing a 100' roll you can find it on ebay for $0.198 per drive link shipped. That makes your 24" (84 links) chain $16.65 a loop. Which is close to MSRP for Oregon.


 
Right, but Im glad I didnt have to give 27-28 bucks for one. That in itself is a substantial savings. To me anyways.


----------



## mdavlee

One place in kingsport was $36 for a 24" loop of RSC. I couldn't believe they could charge that for it. The co-op is $28 for a 84 dl RSK. I would rather get a roll but I've got only 2 bars in .050" and the rest are .063". I've got a roll of oregon Cl in .063" and I hate to spend the money on another roll of chain. Anybody want to split a roll?


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> you got cheerleaders wendell given that you're our token cheesehead.



Actually, I'm not. treemonkey is also for WI and I wouldn't be surprised to see him walk away with the trophy.



Hillbilly22 said:


> I find it difficult at best to believe that the Wizard of Grantsburg wasnt picked in the top 5. That 2171 he has is wicked strong.......


 
Thanks, it is a great saw but I have no doubt they all will be. I would feel better about my chances if I had a chance to run it some more. I was thinking of loaning it a friend who is an arborist and see if he could get a couple more gallons through it before next week.

Last week I was running RSC on the 7901 and LGX on the 2171 and although I have no doubt the RSC is great chain, I found that I have a real hard time filing it well. It seems to always be catching the file so I can't get a smooth, even stroke whereas I can get the LGX razor sharp. Maybe one of you masters can give me a lesson.

I was thinking of that 12+ hour drive down next Friday and 12+ back on Sunday and I am quite convinced I am nuts.


----------



## mdavlee

12 hours isn't that bad of a drive. You got anyone to carpool with? 

If treemonkeys saw turns out like that 066 he did then it should be close to the top.

Lgx is easier to sharpen than Rsc chain. It's a little softer which is nice when you're hand filing.


----------



## wendell

Thought I had somebody but they bailed and outdoorlivin' had mentioned it but I don't think he was serious.


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> Thought I had somebody but they bailed and outdoorlivin' had mentioned it but I don't think he was serious.


 
You'll be fine. Ill send ya a couple Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra cassetts to listen to along the drive and you'll be here before ya know it.


----------



## tlandrum

if i had to listen to that stuff for 12 hrs id drive off a bluff somewhere on the way


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> Thought I had somebody but they bailed and outdoorlivin' had mentioned it but I don't think he was serious.


 
I love the crooners man. I especially like Dean Martin doin comedy. Very funny.


----------



## mdavlee

Wendell probably needs to listen to larry the cable guy on the way down. He might be able to figure out what we're saying then.:msp_tongue:


----------



## tlandrum

now that right there's funny ,i dont care who you are...............git r dun


----------



## MacLaren

mdavlee said:


> Wendell probably needs to listen to larry the cable guy on the way down. He might be able to figure out what we're saying then.:msp_tongue:


 
hahahha!


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> if i had to listen to that stuff for 12 hrs id drive off a bluff somewhere on the way


 
Maybe that's hillbilly's evil plan to take me out of the running.

Maybe I'll head to the library and see if they have "War and Peace" on audiobook.


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> Wendell probably needs to listen to larry the cable guy on the way down. He might be able to figure out what we're saying then.:msp_tongue:


 
Aint that the truth. The only person I've had more trouble understanding than you was a guy in Pakistan on a slow internet connection using Skype. :hmm3grin2orange:

And, I'm watching Larry right now trying to get ready.


----------



## MacLaren

wendell said:


> Aint that the truth. The only person I've had more trouble understanding than you was a guy in Pakistan on a slow internet connection using Skype. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And, I'm watching Larry right now trying to get ready.


 
hahha! LMAO! I thought that was a pretty good evil plan I hatched too!


----------



## little possum

tlandrum2002 said:


> if i had to listen to that stuff for 12 hrs id drive off a bluff somewhere on the way


 I think Id rather run a exhaust pipe straight into the cab


----------



## Hddnis

little possum said:


> I think Id rather run a exhaust pipe straight into the cab





That is how is how a redneck avoids frostbite on a roadtrip.



Mr. HE


----------



## 8433jeff

little possum said:


> Husqvarna has some .058 gauge chain. Thats what the practice practice chain was on the DN084 everybody ran at Terrys GTG.
> I believe it is Oregon chain though, just branded Husky


 
Seen several Husky branded Vanguard style chains, so all design and research must be going into new saws in Sweden these days.
I've ran .063 in worn .058 bars, but never ran .050 in .058 bars, at least on purpose.


----------



## MacLaren

Well men, not this Saturday but the next.......it's getting close.......


----------



## tlandrum

1 tlandrum2002 building for chris j .......................chain paid for
2 blsnelling building his own.................................chain paid for
3 treeslinger building for cowroy ..........................chain paid for
4 simonizer building for river rat 2........................chain paid for
5 komatsuvarna building his own.........................chain paid for
6 blowncrewcab built by tlandrum2002..................chain paid for
8 barnyrb building his own..................................chain paid for
9 mdavlee building his own..................................chain paid for
10 stumpyhusky building for hedgerow................chain paid for
11 blsnelling building for nmurph.........................chain paid for
13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey..........................chain paid for
14 wendell built by mdavlee.................................chain paid for
15 subhunter building his own.............................chain paid for
16 tlandrum2002 building his own .......................chain paid for
17 eric copsey building his own............................chain paid for
18 little possum with mweba top end.....................chain paid for
19 emgunslinger building his own
20 treemonkey building his own ...........................chain paid for
21 logging 22 building his own.............................chain paid for
22 two hacks with hammers (to be announced)......chain paid for
23 stumpyhusky building for firefighter33 ............ chain paid for
24 stumpyhusky building to sale afterward........... chain paid for
25 srcarr52 building his own...............................chain paid for


----------



## tlandrum

srcarr52 your saw is here and accounted for


----------



## Simonizer

Hillbilly22 said:


> Well men, not this Saturday but the next.......it's getting close.......


I'm stoked and I won't even be there!!!


----------



## Andyshine77

25 saws to test and compare, WOW!! Have you worked out the logistics?? I don't envy all the work you're putting into this.


----------



## srcarr52

tlandrum2002 said:


> srcarr52 your saw is here and accounted for


 
It only has a few tanks through it so put some through it if you want. I didn't get proper time to break it in.


----------



## tlandrum

i gassed it with the 40:1 mix and used a new chain and your bar on it and made a couple of cookies with it to check the tune. its ready to go . i i blew it off and hung your build off chain back on the bar and its setting on the shelf with the 2 others that are here. if i had time i wouldnt care to put a few tanks thru it but as it is i wouldnt get the time to do it. if it were here a couple of weeks ago i wouldnt have a problem getting it broke in but this week im going to be pretty busy at work building a bridge crossing for a small creek i have to skid thru.


----------



## tlandrum

ill have 2 new husky bars so that while one is being tested the next one can be gotten ready. once its tested and we pull the bar from it we'll put the owners bar and the build off chain back on it so it can be run by the folks in attendance. it wont take that long to test each saw. if it takes 1 minute per cut thats just 5 minutes per saw. 25 saws ,so in less than 2 hrs they can be done. the guys swapping chains will be the busy ones.


----------



## grandpatractor

tlandrum2002 said:


> ill have 2 new husky bars so that while one is being tested the next one can be gotten ready. once its tested and we pull the bar from it we'll put the owners bar and the build off chain back on it so it can be run by the folks in attendance. it wont take that long to test each saw. if it takes 1 minute per cut thats just 5 minutes per saw. 25 saws ,so in less than 2 hrs they can be done. the guys swapping chains will be the busy ones.


 
And I'll be cutting and grinning!


----------



## tlandrum

and thinkin of pecan pie and ice cream?


----------



## wendell

I believe that is guaranteed!


----------



## wheelman

little possum said:


> Husqvarna has some .058 gauge chain. Thats what the practice practice chain was on the DN084 everybody ran at Terrys GTG.
> I believe it is Oregon chain though, just branded Husky


 
Shame on you! I knew something was holding that big Stihl back.


----------



## MacLaren

Andyshine77 said:


> 25 saws to test and compare, WOW!! Have you worked out the logistics?? I don't envy all the work you're putting into this.


 
Wow? Logistics? Why dont you go somewhere else. You aint in this race. You evidentally didnt have enough hair on you arse to enter it.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I believe that is guaranteed!


 
Mmmmm... Pie.....:msp_razz:


----------



## parrisw

Hillbilly22 said:


> Wow? Logistics? Why dont you go somewhere else. You aint in this race. You evidentally didnt have enough hair on you arse to enter it.


 
Did you build a saw to enter?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hillbilly22 said:


> Wow? Logistics? Why dont you go somewhere else. You aint in this race. You evidentally didnt have enough hair on you arse to enter it.


 
Ouch...???:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind

I sure would like to be there for this one. Just can't do it, other stuff came up. Although I do have some hair on my ass...and stuff. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77

Hillbilly22 said:


> Wow? Logistics? Why dont you go somewhere else. You aint in this race. You evidentally didnt have enough hair on you arse to enter it.


 
Well you see I don't have the right porting tools, all I have is a few hammers.


----------



## little possum

wheelman said:


> Shame on you! I knew something was holding that big Stihl back.


 That was the best part of the saw!


----------



## MacLaren

*Terry*

Do you have a charcoal grill? Just wanted to know as I will be bringing those 5 steaks, and truthfully, I just think they would taste better w/Kingsford


----------



## Chris J.

Andyshine77 said:


> 25 saws to test and compare, WOW!! Have you worked out the logistics?? I don't envy all the work you're putting into this.


 


Hillbilly22 said:


> Wow? Logistics? Why dont you go somewhere else. You aint in this race. You evidentally didnt have enough hair on you arse to enter it.


 


Hedgerow said:


> Ouch...???:msp_ohmy:




Hedgerow, read this entire thread, especially the part where discussion about saw tuning got heated. Someone posted that folks should pull out of the Build Off.


----------



## Taxmantoo

Chris J. said:


> Hedgerow, read this entire thread,



Over 2000 posts? 




parrisw said:


> Did you build a saw to enter?



"13 hillbilly22 built by eric copsey"


----------



## Hedgerow

Chris J. said:


> Hedgerow, read this entire thread, especially the part where discussion about saw tuning got heated. Someone posted that folks should pull out of the Build Off.


 
Hope everyone has thick hide. Don't want to see any saws drop out. Terry has put a lot into this...


----------



## tlandrum

i got enough wood here to keep all the ho's in vegas busy for a week. and paul i dont have a charcoal grill, just a propane jobby. and shouldnt i get the ribeye no matter what since im the host


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> i got enough wood here to keep all the ho's in vegas busy for a week. and paul i dont have a charcoal grill, just a propane jobby. and shouldnt i get the ribeye no matter what since im the host


 
o.k......make that 2 Ribeye's and 4 Sirloin's. You got it! Consider it done!


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> i got enough wood here to keep all the ho's in vegas busy for a week. and paul i dont have a charcoal grill, just a propane jobby. and shouldnt i get the ribeye no matter what since im the host




Terry, thanks for the laugh , and it looks like you're now getting a ribeye :msp_thumbup: ( maybe two).


----------



## tlandrum

dont you just love it when a plan comes together.......


----------



## Simonizer

Hillbilly22 said:


> o.k......make that 2 Ribeye's and 4 Sirloin's. You got it! Consider it done!


 
I am tempted to fly down for this.


----------



## tlandrum

knoxville tn airport is less than 45 min from here. ill personally pick you up


----------



## Simonizer

Let me kick my schedule around. Thanks for the kind offer Terry.


----------



## tlandrum

this is blowncrewcabs entry [video=youtube;KEci5wQ1UuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEci5wQ1UuA[/video]


----------



## mdavlee

Come on down simon. I'm sure somebody can pick you up at the airport. It sounds like its going to be some good food.


----------



## MacLaren

*Terry*

I wish we had a way of charcoaling these steaks. I just think the would be that much better. Do you have a fire pit? Maybee we could rig something up? I'll bring the charcoal too........ 
Kingsford naturally.


----------



## MacLaren

Just think fellas, .....7 more days and a wake up. Im gettin pretty stoked about it. Gonna be a great time to be had by all! Im really gonna enjoy meetin all of ya. And seein again the ones I have already met. :feel_good:


----------



## Simonizer

mdavlee said:


> Come on down simon. I'm sure somebody can pick you up at the airport. It sounds like its going to be some good food.


I am kicking it around. Have to see if I can make some time.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I finally got around to putting the 24 incher on mine this evening. It pulls pretty decent. It won't take a lot of pressure, but you can lean on it with medium pressure in the Oak.

Here the junker is with a new loop of RSC in Black Oak. Should at least be good enough for a hot dog lunch.lol 

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5qMd0QLk7OE?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5qMd0QLk7OE?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Taxmantoo

Hillbilly22 said:


> I wish we had a way of charcoaling these steaks. I just think the would be that much better. Do you have a fire pit? Maybee we could rig something up? I'll bring the charcoal too........
> Kingsford naturally.



Amazon will deliver a Weber Smokey Joe, or the more portable Smokey Joe Gold, to Terry's house for about $35. Then you can clean it out and take it home with you after the GTG.


----------



## wendell

komatsuvarna said:


> I finally got around to putting the 24 incher on mine this evening. It pulls pretty decent. It won't take a lot of pressure, but you can lean on it with medium pressure in the Oak.


 
Looks good! I've heard those prize winning hot dogs are unbelievably tasty!

I was just out running some errands and was walking back to my truck when a straight truck flatbed drove by pulling a trailer. On the bed was a 4-5' long trunk piece standing on end that was as wide as the bed and on the trailer were 4 logs, each 36-48" in diameter and I am quite sure it was an oak. I wish I would've chased them down to find out what they were going to do with it and more to learn where it came from. That had to have been a very impressive tee.


----------



## wendell

Is a flatbed 6' across? I'm still impressed with the size of that log.


----------



## mdavlee

Most flatbeds on larger trucks like that are 8'. It may have been even bigger than you thought. I cut a little this morning and was going to cut another root ball off and I looked at the tree a couple weeks ago and thought it was smaller. It's somewhere over 3' for about 4' from the dirt. I only had the 372 and a 24" bar so I left it for next trip.


----------



## wendell

Holy crap! The thing was edge to edge. I thought we only had silver maples here that big but it definitely wasn't that. 

There were no identifying marks on the truck. I sure would like to track them down and figure out what the story is.


----------



## tlandrum

id like to have a boundry full of them to log


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> id like to have a boundry full of them to log


 
You got that right! Some of them three log loads.


----------



## tlandrum

i get paid by the 1000 so the better they scale the better my bank account likes them. grade dont mean anything to me at the moment ,just scale and tonnage


----------



## blsnelling

komatsuvarna said:


> I finally got around to putting the 24 incher on mine this evening. It pulls pretty decent. It won't take a lot of pressure, but you can lean on it with medium pressure in the Oak.
> 
> Here the junker is with a new loop of RSC in Black Oak. Should at least be good enough for a hot dog lunch.lol


 
Looks good to me


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> i get paid by the 1000 so the better they scale the better my bank account likes them. grade dont mean anything to me at the moment ,just scale and tonnage


 
Are you spot logging or clearing Terry? 

The guys I worked for were mostly spot loggers. I never did any clearing. I just cut the trees they picked for me to cut. The skidder hauled them to the knuckle boom, the KB bucked and loaded onto the trailer. I very seldom bucked, only felling, limbing and topping. Sometimes i'd like to go back but I get plenty of sawing at work now anyways, and i don't have to rush around as much.  I find it alot easier to cut trees out of fencerows. Not as much chance of hanging one because they are all in a row. But I do miss logging. Alot more now since I joined this site. I almost took a job with a crew last summer. I had fell a long row of Big Poplars from a fencerow. They seen them and offered me a felling job after I told them I had fell for a logging co. before. I wanted to go but my bosses are like my family and they take care of me at the farm. Well, theres my life story. I don't know how I got off on that tangent,.


----------



## tlandrum

each job i do has a different prescription. the one im on now is clear down to 6 inches, 27 acres of it. next is a 30 acre select cut where we wont take anything under 16 inches dbh. so i do about any type thsat pays the bills.


----------



## Simonizer

One week until you guys are tripping over your lower lips. opcorn: Just stirring pot guys lol, has it cooled down a bit? Nice on the Island here today, 68 and light ocean breeze. I can't get away Terry, too many things going on but I sure appreciate the offer to drive all the way to Knoxville to pick up a clown like me. I was there in 1997, very nice country and super friendly people.


----------



## wendell

I found a cheap rental car to make the trip but the contract stipulates that I can't leave WI or the contiguous states or face a huge penalty. I would think they would only know if you got in an accident (as I have done this before) but in this day and age, I am a little concerned they may have some kind of tracking on their cars which would make my plan backfire in a big way.

Anybody know?


----------



## komatsuvarna

wendell said:


> I found a cheap rental car to make the trip but the contract stipulates that I can't leave WI or the contiguous states or face a huge penalty. I would think they would only know if you got in an accident (as I have done this before) but in this day and age, I am a little concerned they may have some kind of tracking on their cars which would make my plan backfire in a big way.
> 
> Anybody know?


 
It could very well have a tracking system Wendell, I don't really know though. Equipment rental places here have started putting locating devices on there equipment.

Short story. We had a mini excavator on rent and I decided to bring it to my house to do some work with it over the weekend. I lived about 30 miles from the job we had it on for 3 weeks. I got it loaded up and headed down the road and my phone rang. It was the rental department wanting to know if I was moving there machine, or somebody stole it. It caught me way off guard. The dude knew exactly where I was at with it. Of course they didn't care for me moving it, they were just making sure somebody that wasn't supposed to wasn't moving it.


----------



## mdavlee

I don't know about the rental car deal. I would almost guess they have something on them anymore.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I dropped a 32" (at the stump) oak this mornin with the 288 & a 30 bar (full skip). Then decided to put the 30" on firefighter33's 371 for chits & grins just to cut a couple of cookies off the butt. It did allot better tha I expected. Was plannin on buckin it up ,but had to pick up my daughter from church camp then got rained out. It'll have to play with it this week. the other two are pretty much ready to go.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> I dropped a 32" (at the stump) oak this mornin with the 288 & a 30 bar (full skip). Then decided to put the 30" on firefighter33's 371 for chits & grins just to cut a couple of cookies off the butt. It did allot better tha I expected. Was plannin on buckin it up ,but had to pick up my daughter from church camp then got rained out. It'll have to play with it this week. the other two are pretty much ready to go.


 
Sounds good Stumpy. Next week you get to bring home the trophy!! :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

all the pics he wants to take of it


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

tlandrum2002 said:


> all the pics he wants to take of it


 
:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## wendell

Not that I wouldn't be happy for Stumpy if he won but I'm praying he doesn't or the AR/MO/OK/KS menagerie is going to be absolutely insufferable. :help:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We are all just a bunch of good ol boys that  saws.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Not that I wouldn't be happy for Stumpy if he won but I'm praying he doesn't or the AR/MO/OK/KS menagerie is going to be absolutely insufferable. :help:


 
That's how we roll:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

Both of my two saws have begun their trip south. Mike and Andre picked them up this evening. Mike, I hope you leave room in your truck to bring that trophy home


----------



## Stumpys Customs

blsnelling said:


> Both of my two saws have begun their trip south. Mike and Andre picked them up this evening. Mike, I hope you leave room in your truck to bring that trophy home


 
There's a trophy?? I was gunnin fer the steak. Ribeye, two sirlions & a trophy. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do wuth all that.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> There's a trophy?? I was gunnin fer the steak. Ribeye, two sirlions & a trophy. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do wuth all that.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



you can always share


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> you can always share


 
The trophy maybee, but not the steak:msp_mad:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> The trophy maybee, but not the steak:msp_mad:


I see how you roll now


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> The trophy maybee, but not the steak:msp_mad:


 
I'm calling old crusty officially broke in. Cut all day yesterday on and off. 9 tanks worth... Remind JD to wear ear muffs! Mine are still ringing! That's one angry husky there Stump!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Not that I wouldn't be happy for Stumpy if he won but I'm praying he doesn't or the AR/MO/OK/KS menagerie is going to be absolutely insufferable. :help:


 
That's funny right there... True... But funny... Bring your ear plugs big guy!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Simonizer

I am interested in seeing who comes in second placeopcorn:


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> Both of my two saws have begun their trip south. Mike and Andre picked them up this evening. Mike, I hope you leave room in your truck to bring that trophy home


 


I will certainly get the trophy to you Brad.....but know in advance that the steak will not make it......................................................well not in any form that you would want!!!


Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Simonizer said:


> I am interested in seeing who comes in second placeopcorn:


 
Well, I've got three saws in the mix. So what I think you mean is who's gonna come in 4th place.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We are all just a bunch of good ol boys that  saws.


 
Maybe a Lil Too Much:msp_wub:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

What will be interesting is how many of these saws are going to be used every day? From keeping up with the posts at most 2 hand fulls of the saws will actually be used for production cutting. 

Not trying to stir the pot. Heck I don't even have a horse in the race. But its like a sprinter vs. a marathon runner.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

The saw that wins will be the one thats run the most, By Everyone, hope it isn't a cookie cutter wearing a real saws clothes.


----------



## tlandrum

i see when i went to bed last night that i missed all the last minute wishing.should i detune my saw so you guys feel better about yours


----------



## MacLaren

Blowncrewcab said:


> The saw that wins will be the one thats run the most, By Everyone, hope it isn't a cookie cutter wearing a real saws clothes.


 
I dont think you have anything to worry about. Isnt Terry going to check the top 5?


----------



## tlandrum

i will check them all before they are run . i will check for spark screens,functional chokes,filters, proper carb. then ill fire it up and make sure its not too lean make a warm up cut with it and its off to the races. once the top 5 are confirmed i will actually pull mufflers on them and measure the bore to make sure they are 50mm


----------



## MacLaren

The weather channel is giving scattered t-storms for the Oliver Springs,Tn zip code Saturday June 18. That could very well change though. With a high of 87.
It will more than likely be sunny and 95 I'm bettin..... That Tennessee heat aint no joke either.....drink plenty a water guys.


----------



## tlandrum

im looking into getting a tent, i can rent a 20 x 30 tent for 200 that you have to put up yourself. ill call and see about it tommorrow


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> im looking into getting a tent, i can rent a 20 x 30 tent for 200 that you have to put up yourself. ill call and see about it tommorrow


 
Thats a great idea Terry. It really is. 
I'll rep ya when i can.


----------



## rms61moparman

tlandrum2002 said:


> im looking into getting a tent, i can rent a 20 x 30 tent for 200 that you have to put up yourself. ill call and see about it tommorrow


 



Have you got any friends in the funeral business?
They (around here) will sometimes loan you a tent and have their guys do the setup and teardown for public events as an advertising write off.
Just a thought.


Mike


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I have a 10'x10' easy-up I was going to bring anyway. It'll be better than spending all day in the sun. I figured who ever was doing the bar swaps could do it under there. They'll be busy for sure.


----------



## wendell

I was hoping to get another gallon through the 2171 yesterday but it was not to be.

So, it is all cleaned up and ready to head south.

Now at least, if I don't win, I have an excuse. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

I'm going to try to get atleast one more gallon through mine this week. That will put it up to about 5 gallons since porting.


----------



## Hddnis

A work saw build off is highly subjective. As I've followed this thread it seems that every effort is being made to ensure that they are indeed work saws and I like that a lot, it makes it more interesting to me. 

Something I'm also interested in is a report on each saw a year from now, maybe two years, etc. It would mostly have to be on the honor system, which is fine, I'd just be curious. Maybe keep a count of tanks run through or something.



Mr. HE


----------



## tlandrum

id say that my build off saw has already seen more work hrs than the rest of them will see in a year.it has seen atleast 20hrs a week on the landing bucking logs


----------



## Blowncrewcab

All the "Top" finishers will be the saws that all the GTG participants will run for the rest of the day (the losers will get run time, but who wants to run a loser) They better up to snuff & be able to handle a good days work, Plus.....


----------



## grandpatractor

Well, I just got home from putting 1018 miles on the bike this weekend. Got to check it over and start packing the trailer with saws and a pair of underwear. Just in case I have an accident.:jester:


----------



## tlandrum

list of things for trailer. kunz hat for terry,string cheese for terry,oh and bring whatever you might need too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

grandpatractor said:


> Well, I just got home from putting 1018 miles on the bike this weekend. Got to check it over and start packing the trailer with saws and a pair of underwear. Just in case I have an accident.:jester:


 
Ya, you might crap yerself when you get ahold of my Stumpbroke saws :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Ya, you might crap yerself when you get ahold of my Stumpbroke saws :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Good point, he'll be asking himself why the h#$l did this guy bother entering these saws and driving this far to take a beating. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Good point, he'll be asking himself why the h#$l did this guy bother entering these saws and driving this far to take a beating. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
You might be right, but I think I've got a good shot at the top five


----------



## parrisw

stumpyshusky said:


> You might be right, but I think I've got a good shot at the top five


 
Top 5 slowest?


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> You might be right, but I think I've got a good shot at the top five


 I have faith that you will atleast make the top 30:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

parrisw said:


> Top 5 slowest?


 
Are you still talkn about saws?? Or me???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> You might be right, but I think I've got a good shot at the top five


 
I guess if you enter enough saws, even a blind squirrel finds an acorn every now and then. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I have faith that you will atleast make the top 30:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Who's side you on anyways???:msp_scared: Yer off the payroll :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I guess if you enter enough saws, even a blind squirrel finds an acorn every now and then. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yer on to my master plan. :msp_wink: More saws the better the odds are at winnin :msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Who's side you on anyways???:msp_scared: Yer off the payroll :msp_sneaky:


 You can't fire me until you pay me back the quarters you used for popups on them pistons


----------



## parrisw

stumpyshusky said:


> Are you still talkn about saws?? Or me???:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Umm, saws!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> You can't fire me until you pay me back the quarters you used for popups on them pistons


 
Checks in the mail


----------



## gink595

You going to have any square wood at this GTG for the non 371/2's?


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I'm sure he'll have some racing wood there. Could be some left over from last time, unless he did a whole lot of testing


----------



## mdavlee

I thought he said there'd be 8x8 for 50cc saws and 10x10 for the 70-90cc saws.


----------



## joatmon

gink595 said:


> You going to have any square wood at this GTG for the non 371/2's?


 
Frank .... you makin' an appearance? ole joat


----------



## gink595

I might find my way there...You?


----------



## tlandrum

whats a gtg without square wood? there will be a couple of 10x and 8x to play with


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> Not that I wouldn't be happy for Stumpy if he won but I'm praying he doesn't or the AR/MO/OK/KS menagerie is going to be absolutely insufferable. :help:


 
dam wendell. we was thinkin bout makin you an honorary AMOK member. course, since you're somewhat insufferable you'd fit right in.


----------



## gink595

tlandrum2002 said:


> whats a gtg without square wood? there will be a couple of 10x and 8x to play with


 
Sounds good, If I get to Knoxville early enough Friday afternoon I'll come look you up.


----------



## joatmon

gink595 said:


> I might find my way there...You?


 
If you're there, I might have to find my way there. You bringin' that 7900? Gotta little 4 cube that needs to see some wood.


----------



## gink595

Yes for sure! I'll probably bring the 79, 5100, 50, 066 and 880 and maybe one other:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon

gink595 said:


> Yes for sure! I'll probably bring the 79, 5100, 50, 066 and 880 and maybe one other:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Great, I'm 90% sure I'll be there. Duncan said he may come as well. Your boyfriend Muldeny gonna be there?


----------



## gink595

WTF:msp_tongue: No he is in you neck of the wood at Mrytle beach this week.


----------



## tlandrum

its a good thing i just orderd up another 10x10


----------



## joatmon

gink595 said:


> WTF:msp_tongue: No he is in you neck of the wood at Mrytle beach this week.


 
I'm as close to Terry's as I am to Mrytle Beach, about 3-3.5 hours to either. What a friend .... he won't take you to the beach.


----------



## joatmon

tlandrum2002 said:


> its a good thing i just orderd up another 10x10


 
Terry, make it an 8X8 ... my bark is louder than my bite.


----------



## joatmon

*Tommy Hall . listen up*

Tommy .... fill up that DemiDoll with helium and float on down here.


----------



## tlandrum

ok joat just for you i called and ordere up another 8x8 . so there will be 3-10''x10''x10' and 3-8''x8''x10'. thats all i can afford lol


----------



## joatmon

tlandrum2002 said:


> ok joat just for you i called and ordere up another 8x8 . so there will be 3-10''x10''x10' and 3-8''x8''x10'. thats all i can afford lol


 
Thanks. Terry, may you be blessed with as many descendants as the stars in the sky. Look me up at the "little wood" cutting area. I may have a "gift" for the host.


----------



## srcarr52

tlandrum2002 said:


> ok joat just for you i called and ordere up another 8x8 . so there will be 3-10''x10''x10' and 3-8''x8''x10'. thats all i can afford lol


 
Bust out a mini-mill and make your own.


----------



## tlandrum

ive not cut one pine on the job that im on . i have not even seen a poplar to cut yet.


----------



## Troy G

Jack,

Nice to see you posting. Looks like you will get to blow the dust off the 365 EC saw.


----------



## Troy G

Would love to go to this event. This is going to be like the Superbowl or Daytona 500 of GTGs. Sure could learn a thing or two.


----------



## wendell

joatmon said:


> Tommy .... fill up that DemiDoll with helium and float on down here.


 
Before you invite Tommy you better make sure Terry has room for the 3,576 AS members that will be showing up to see the living legend in the flesh.


----------



## wendell

Is anybody going to be still in the area on Sunday? I was planning on leaving but the more I think about it, it seems a little crazy to drive that far and not do something else when I'm in the area.

(Or, maybe it's just the idea of getting back in that little car right away and heading the 12+ hours back.)


----------



## tlandrum

wendell theres plenty to do in this area for tourists thats for certain.


----------



## wendell

Does anyone have a tripod they can bring? I'm bringing my HD video camera to catch the action but really don't want to hold it the whole time.


----------



## tlandrum

i dont have one


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I might have one, I'll look when I get home about 3:00pm.


----------



## joatmon

Troy G said:


> Jack,
> 
> Nice to see you posting. Looks like you will get to blow the dust off the 365 EC saw.


 
Troy .... Thanks, and how's it going with you? Yep, the 365 will be there .. if I remember what fuel I need to run. The formula was developed by a small team of 300 engineers at the Marshall Space Flight Center and I've forgotten the secret. Guess I'll put the hunt in Huntsville and see if I can come up with something. Eric, if you're there, PM your secret formula as I would think it would be superior to what the MSFC team recommended.


----------



## cowroy

wendell said:


> Does anyone have a tripod they can bring? I'm bringing my HD video camera to catch the action but really don't want to hold it the whole time.


 
I have two that I was gonna to bring. You are more than welcome to either one.


----------



## Simonizer

joatmon said:


> Troy .... Thanks, and how's it going with you? Yep, the 365 will be there .. if I remember what fuel I need to run. The formula was developed by a small team of 300 engineers at the Marshall Space Flight Center and I've forgotten the secret. Guess I'll put the hunt in Huntsville and see if I can come up with something. Eric, if you're there, PM your secret formula as I would think it would be superior to what the MSFC team recommended.


 
The fuel has to be the same for all saws.


----------



## gink595

Maybe for the 372 build but not fior everything, Joats is a 365.


----------



## Simonizer

Thought this was a 372 build off with fairly strict criteria. Now we have different displacements and special fuel floating around.


----------



## mdavlee

Joats saw will be for the square wood braggin rights. They'll be square wood cutting after the build off testing.


----------



## Simonizer

Oh I see, just want to keep everything on an even keel. :msp_smile:


----------



## cowroy

Simonizer said:


> Thought this was a 372 build off with fairly strict criteria. Now we have different displacements and special fuel floating around.


 
For after the build off runs. People are bringing all kinds of saws for after the build off runs. I am personally gonna bring a camera that has two hours worth of memory and that's a lot of cants. I am sure there will be from crazy built wild things two gear driven 090's


----------



## mdavlee

I brought my video camera last time and didn't even get it out. I did get some still pictures. I think they'll be plenty of video cameras. I'll try to get some good pictures with the regular camera this time.


----------



## joatmon

Simonizer said:


> The fuel has to be the same for all saws.


 


gink595 said:


> Maybe for the 372 build but not fior everything, Joats is a 365.





Simonizer said:


> Thought this was a 372 build off with fairly strict criteria. Now we have different displacements and special fuel floating around.





mdavlee said:


> Joats saw will be for the square wood braggin rights. They'll be square wood cutting after the build off testing.





Simonizer said:


> Oh I see, just want to keep everything on an even keel. :msp_smile:


 
Sorry guys! Now I see why Ford and Brezhnev asked me to leave while they negotiated the SALT treaty.

Misunderstood, but still,

joat


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I brought my video camera last time and didn't even get it out. I did get some still pictures. I think they'll be plenty of video cameras. I'll try to get some good pictures with the regular camera this time.


 
And post a few I hope? And maybe cowroy can post some vid?:camera:


----------



## Simonizer

Cool. Sounds like a great weekend.


----------



## mdavlee

Terry posted some last time. My cameras not a fancy hd one so i'll let the people with good cameras post them. I might be able to load them on my laptop and upload them when I get home.


----------



## MacLaren

It's certainly gonna be a lot of fun getting to meet everyone. The last GTG at Terry's was awesome. So many saws.....


----------



## Simonizer

Ask Rick if you can run his 372, just for fun. I am sure you will like it.


----------



## tlandrum

as per build off rules his saw should be available along with the rest to be run by whoever is in attendence for the rest of the day after it is tested. they are all going to be used all day like a work saw should be.


----------



## indiansprings

Hey, Stump Husky clear your PM's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

indiansprings said:


> Hey, Stump Husky clear your PM's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Sorry buddy, didn't realize my box was full :msp_unsure:

It's cleared out now..


----------



## barneyrb

tlandrum2002 said:


> as per build off rules his saw should be available along with the rest to be run by whoever is in attendence for the rest of the day after it is tested. they are all going to be used all day like a work saw should be.


 
Fugly is on the way, run it like you stole it all day if you want. Bring me the trophy or the wheel, it don't matter.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> as per build off rules his saw should be available along with the rest to be run by whoever is in attendence for the rest of the day after it is tested. they are all going to be used all day like a work saw should be.


Sure, no worries, have fun, be careful.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Has the chainsaw FLU started yet?


----------



## tlandrum

i think the sawmill knows not to expect much out of me after wens.
ill spent thurs and fri getting the rest of things ready


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like that nasty bug has started. Wish i could make it you guys be nice to Stumpy.:msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Has the chainsaw FLU started yet?


 
It's about that time, ain't it?:fart:


----------



## mdavlee

I didn't have to go back to work so I don't have to be sick this weekend. Just have to show up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

mdavlee said:


> I didn't have to go back to work so I don't have to be sick this weekend. Just have to show up.


 
Glad you are going to be able to go. But the pay sucks.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah the couple more weeks of unemployment checks is a little lower than I'm used to. Oh well I'll enjoy my time off. The next jobs I'm looking at one is 7-12s and the other is 5-12s and an 8 on saturday.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Yeah the couple more weeks of unemployment checks is a little lower than I'm used to. Oh well I'll enjoy my time off. The next jobs I'm looking at one is 7-12s and the other is 5-12s and an 8 on saturday.


 
Damn Mike, the things you gotta do to support a chainsaw habit...
:amazed:


----------



## THALL10326

joatmon said:


> Tommy .... fill up that DemiDoll with helium and float on down here.



Who said Demi, oh its you Joat,haha. Love to come on down and see ya Joat but I'm busy sitting in the recliner plucking strings and making noise, oppps, I mean beautifull music. Yup for long on the ra ditty o you'll being hearing my song, yup working on my first hit titled """Demi If Had A Hammer Would You Sit On My Lap"":hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I hope you all bring your Best stuff, I ran Januarys 72cc winner against Terrys new entrant today and he beat me by x.xx, TWICE:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Simonizer

Yawwwwnnnn! sorry, what was that again?


----------



## tlandrum

i believe he was saying,,,, sorry bout your luck,,,,better luck next time.


----------



## Simonizer

We will see gwasshoppa. Don't forget, you build great saws,...but I'm a great saw builder. Cheers bro, have to start the friendly banter about now. When it comes to building saws, I was in Baghdad in uniform when you were in you dad's bag in liquid form. lol.


----------



## mdavlee

I can't wait til saturday morning to see how this turns out. I'd say they'll be a lot of saws real close in this.


----------



## Simonizer

Should be a fun day. Hope everyone stays safe and has proper gear. An injury would be the only thing to taint such an event.


----------



## tlandrum

hopefully the only injurys we have here are the feelings that get hurt when my saw wins


----------



## mdavlee

Well it won't hurt mine to lose. I had a blast last time and will this time again.


----------



## logging22

Win, lose, all fun in the end. Ran a couple gallons through mine today. Stumpy will be here end of the week to pick it up along with the AS GTG sign i have been keeping safe.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> hopefully the only injurys we have here are the feelings that get hurt when my saw wins


That WOULD hurt my feelings Terry. I am very sensitive. I can tell you are a good man, I know you would have been there to pick me up at TYS, that its why I feel so despondant about what will transpire on Saturday. Keep your chin up bro. 2nd place is still something to be proud of. Copsey will be 3rd.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Blowncrewcab said:


> I hope you all bring your Best stuff, I ran Januarys 72cc winner against Terrys new entrant today and he beat me by x.xx, TWICE:msp_ohmy:


 
Well,,, thats pretty impressive. That saw is a real runner.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I knew when I saw Terry coming out of the "Lab" Smiling that my azz was done.... I went there for a repair on my saw and ended up taking a beating:msp_razz: No Problem though, for saturdays event I;m taking the throttle stop off and tightening the spark plug all the way:msp_w00t: you didn't think I was gonna show my best hand did ya


----------



## MacLaren

komatsuvarna said:


> Well,,, thats pretty impressive. That saw is a real runner.


 
Thats awesome. It's really gonna make for a fun Saturday.


----------



## tlandrum

is it time yet


----------



## logging22

tlandrum2002 said:


> is it time yet


 
Just got off the phone with Stumpy. He is packed and ready to roll now!!!


----------



## cowboyvet

Simonizer said:


> We will see gwasshoppa. Don't forget, you build great saws,...but I'm a great saw builder. Cheers bro, have to start the friendly banter about now. When it comes to building saws, I was in Baghdad in uniform when you were in you dad's bag in liquid form. lol.


 
Didn't know the Canadians made it far enough north to see Baghdad. The only place I saw any Canadians was far enough south to stay clear of the fighting but thanks for covering my backside.:hmm3grin2orange:


Seriously, thanks for your service as an Allie.


----------



## tlandrum

well tell him to come on and ill just put him to work for the rest of the week


----------



## logging22

tlandrum2002 said:


> well tell him to come on and ill just put him to work for the rest of the week


 
Will do Terry. He gonna spend the night here Thursday i think. Gotta pick up my saw and a sign. Gonna feed him and kick em down the road!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

Sounds like it might be a good place to be on friday evening. If we weren't having company I'd come camp out myself.


----------



## tlandrum

i guess his wife got out of work or decided to not come


----------



## logging22

She aint coming.:msp_sad:


----------



## grandpatractor

Got my bike ready to roll. Just have to pack the trailer up and figure out what I can and can't bring with. I may have to bum some bar oil off of somebody. I have my own gas that I'll bring with. I'm only bringing one of my own. I also have treemonkey's entry and a couple of his others to play with.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> She aint coming.:msp_sad:


 
That aint a bad thing:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

i buy bar oil by the case so i think youll be ok


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> i buy bar oil by the case so i think youll be ok


 
How much do ya want fer a gal or two??


----------



## tlandrum

this last case was 8 bucks a gallon


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> this last case was 8 bucks a gallon


 
So for you, Stump, that will be $16/gal but Terry will sign the jug which should be worth a lot considering he's about ready to be famous.


----------



## wendell

grandpatractor said:


> Got my bike ready to roll. Just have to pack the trailer up and figure out what I can and can't bring with. I may have to bum some bar oil off of somebody. I have my own gas that I'll bring with. I'm only bringing one of my own. I also have treemonkey's entry and a couple of his others to play with.


 
Don't forget my shoes!!


----------



## grandpatractor

wendell said:


> Don't forget my shoes!!


 
I found some New balance size big.:confused2:


----------



## RiverRat2

Anybody got a 3/8 setup Rim/guidebar/chain for a mildly ported 084????
Was thinking of bringing it less B&C, all I have is .404 for it and long bars,,,, will be cramped for space in the Yota as I am leaving TN straght to a workshop in NOLA the following week starting on the 20th Monday???????


----------



## little possum

I dont care who wins, as long as it is Me 

But I will expect everybody in the build off to be subscribing to my next thread trying to figure out how to build my other 372


----------



## mdavlee

Zach you can copy my cylinder when it's over if you want to. I don't think it'll be the winner but should be top 20:msp_smile:


----------



## barneyrb

Well, Ole' Fugly is soaring with the eagles....er......buzzards today, the tracking information shows it to be in Memphis with delivery scheduled for tomorrow. 

All this talk about who will finish first, I just want to finish.....and not in last place.


----------



## little possum

Mike, Ill take what I can get 

And Barney, the only saw in last place is the one not in the buildoff.


----------



## joatmon

little possum said:


> I dont care who wins, as long as it is Me
> 
> But I will expect everybody in the build off to be subscribing to my next thread trying to figure out how to build my other 372



Zach, you see this?


RiverRat2 said:


> Anybody got a 3/8 setup Rim/guidebar/chain for a mildly ported 084????
> Was thinking of bringing it less B&C, all I have is .404 for it and long bars,,,, will be cramped for space in the Yota as I am leaving TN straght to a workshop in NOLA the following week starting on the 20th Monday???????


 
Can you help ole Rick out? He's just a possum livin' in Texas.

See you and your pa on Saturday. joat


----------



## wendell

little possum said:


> And Barney, the only saw in last place is the one not in the buildoff.


 
I guess means Will gets last place. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Sorry, buddy. Couldn't help myself! :msp_wink:


----------



## little possum

joatmon said:


> Zach, you see this?
> 
> Can you help ole Rick out? He's just a possum livin' in Texas.
> 
> See you and your pa on Saturday. joat


Id love to help em out. But, the Possum Gang isnt going to venture into TN this weekend. 
Really gonna hate missin out on meetin everybody. But with dads back the way it is right now, he wasnt sure if he could go unmedicated, and then he wouldnt have enjoyed or probably remember being there


----------



## mdavlee

That's a little rough there wendell. Maybe Will can join in next time if there's a next time. 

Zach wish you guys could make it up. I would like to run the new 660 you guys got.


----------



## MacLaren

mdavlee said:


> That's a little rough there wendell. Maybe Will can join in next time if there's a next time.
> 
> Zach wish you guys could make it up. I would like to run the new 660 you guys got.


 
Yeah, I really wish the possum's could have made it too. Zack, sorry to hear about your dads back. Course now, we will have Wendell on hand. Im sure he can provide a quick adjustment when needed.  I'd really like to see you men make it.


----------



## Hddnis

Looks like it'll be a big crowd. Maybe it would be faster if we listed everyone who won't be there.:hmm3grin2orange:




Mr. HE


----------



## Simonizer

How many expected? 100?


----------



## Hedgerow

Simonizer said:


> How many expected? 100?


 
What's the highest attendance for GTG's on record?


----------



## joatmon

Simonizer said:


> How many expected? 100?


 
Simon .... if I bring those 300 NASA engineers from the MSFC that designed fuel for the 365, there will be well over a hundred. 'Course, when it comes to saws, EC beats 300 rocket scientists. ole joat


----------



## gink595

Ole Joat, I talked with the fuel master last night, it sounds like he can supply a one time order of the special formula, but we'll have to obtain high explosive permits so we can transport it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon

gink595 said:


> Ole Joat, I talked with the fuel master last night, it sounds like he can supply a one time order of the special formula, but we'll have to obtain high explosive permits so we can transport it:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Y'all be law 'bidin' when ya come 'round these parts, hear?


----------



## Simonizer

joatmon said:


> Y'all be law 'bidin' when ya come 'round these parts, hear?


and when it's over,...y'all come back now ya hear? You guys crack me up. You don't eat all yer grits, yer gunna get a whoopin from aunt Daisy. Sum Bit#h peckerhead kid. *Bo Duke goes screamin' by in the General Lee* Luv you guys though. Us Canadians would be speaking Iraq if it wasn't for our big brother south of us. Don't think we don't appreciate it. We do. We are like Gary Coleman with Mike Tyson as a buddy. lol.


----------



## showrguy

Simonizer said:


> and when it's over,...y'all come back now ya hear? You guys crack me up. You don't eat all yer grits, yer gunna get a whoopin from aunt Daisy. Sum Bit#h peckerhead kid. *Bo Duke goes screamin' by in the General Lee* Luv you guys though. Us Canadians would be speaking Iraq if it wasn't for our big brother south of us. Don't think we don't appreciate it. We do. We are like Gary Coleman with Mike Tyson as a buddy. lol.


 
hey simon,
i think that was one of the best posts ever on a/s......


----------



## Simonizer

I get some wood on the ball from time to time bro lol.


----------



## MacLaren

Simonizer said:


> I get some wood on the ball from time to time bro lol.


 
LOl, Simon, I wish ya could make it to run my 2171. You'd squall like a white mouth mule in pure delight!


----------



## Simonizer

Hillbilly22 said:


> LOl, Simon, I wish ya could make it to run my 2171. You'd squall like a white mouth mule in pure delight!


When my saw wins, I'll be busier than a one-legged indian in an a$$-kicking contest trying to keep up with orders lol.


----------



## Hddnis

If the Dukes of Hazard County were to take a vacation to Canada they would make a conquest of the whole country in about seven days on the outside.:hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis

Simonizer said:


> When my saw wins, I'll be busier than a one-legged indian in an a$$-kicking contest trying to keep up with orders lol.




Have orders been slow for you lately?



Mr. HE


----------



## Simonizer

Hddnis said:


> If the Dukes of Hazard County were to take a vacation to Canada they would make a conquest of the whole country in about seven days on the outside.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE


 Perhaps, but Catherine Bach would be sleeping with me. *wink* Then I could steal her short-shorts and give them to Stumpy lol.


----------



## Hddnis

Simonizer said:


> Perhaps, but Catherine Bach would be sleeping with me. *wink* Then I could steal her short-shorts and give them to Stumpy lol.





Of course, all part of the infiltration plan, besides, we never send our very best.:hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## joatmon

Simonizer said:


> and when it's over,...y'all come back now ya hear? You guys crack me up. You don't eat all yer grits, yer gunna get a whoopin from aunt Daisy. Sum Bit#h peckerhead kid. *Bo Duke goes screamin' by in the General Lee* Luv you guys though. Us Canadians would be speaking Iraq if it wasn't for our big brother south of us. Don't think we don't appreciate it. We do. We are like Gary Coleman with Mike Tyson as a buddy. lol.


 
Get back in your canoe or I'll bite your ear off!


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> That's a little rough there wendell. Maybe Will can join in next time if there's a next time.
> 
> Zach wish you guys could make it up. I would like to run the new 660 you guys got.


 
I surely hope he knows I'm 100% joking. Will's one of my favorite AS members! :msp_thumbsup:

Hopefully there will be a British Columbia GTG some day. If I can make it I doubt I will come back. I do love it up there.

Sorry you won't be able to make it Zach. I was looking forward to meeting you and your dad!


----------



## Simonizer

lol


----------



## Taxmantoo

stumpyshusky said:


> How much do ya want fer a gal or two??



What, ya want Terry to pimp for ya now?


----------



## Simonizer

Hddnis said:


> Of course, all part of the infiltration plan, besides, we never send our very best.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE


Yeah Daisy is pretty old now. I wouldn't scr*w her with your d**k and Joatman pushin'. This is pretty cool that we can roast each other and have fun. This is the way it is supposed to be. lol.  Her a$$ is about 2 axe handles and a plug of chewin' tobacco wide lol.


----------



## mdavlee

Maybe the next one will be for winter instead of summer when more people have time to build saws.


----------



## little possum

mdavlee said:


> Maybe the next one will be for winter instead of summer when more people have time to build saws.


 The mini mac build off?


----------



## tlandrum

good luck with that


----------



## mdavlee

little possum said:


> The mini mac build off?


 
Uh no.:msp_thumbdn:

I figured the stihl heads would be suggesting a build after this one.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Uh no.:msp_thumbdn:
> 
> I figured the stihl heads would be suggesting a build after this one.


 
A 440 build would be well represented.


----------



## blsnelling

Hedgerow said:


> A 440 build would be well represented.


 
As long as I can leave my 460 topend on mine


----------



## Taxmantoo

How about an Efco 962 / JD CS62 build off?

Brian would have a head start on you guy though. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/166970.htm


Or maybe a Dolmar 7900 build off?


----------



## tlandrum

i think we really need to step up to 660, 395 territory on the next build and use 42'' bars


----------



## mdavlee

That sounds more interesting there.


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think we really need to step up to 660, 395 territory on the next build and use 42'' bars


 
I volunteer my 395 for a builder to work their magic on. Wasn't planning on bringing it but could pop it in the trunk. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

ive got stuff big enough for the 395 to be cutting on


----------



## mdavlee

Well your old 395 will be there. I'm sure they'll be plenty of big saws there for it to play with.


----------



## tlandrum

ive got a stock 394 and my trusty 066


----------



## firefighter33

STOCK?:msp_scared:


----------



## tlandrum

oh and tommorrow i have to go pick up my old big bore 372 that i sold to a logger buddy to use for a while and a 385xp that i bought from him


----------



## ptjeep

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive got a stock 394 and my trusty 066


 
I'll be bringing a very similar combo.


----------



## tlandrum

its funny how 2 weeks ago i had gotten down to 3 saws and now im back up to .......026,372xp,372xpw,372xp big bore,ms440,ms460,385xp,066,394xp. time to have a sale again


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> Well your old 395 will be there. I'm sure they'll be plenty of big saws there for it to play with.


 
Well then, maybe I will. I'll see if I traded you the right one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

Haha I guess we will see if you traded good or not. I think it worked out good for both of us.


----------



## rms61moparman

I might have a junky old 90cc Dolmar if anyone wants to run it!


Mike


----------



## mdavlee

I'd like to run that junky dolmar and some of them old junk poulans you haul around. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> Haha I guess we will see if you traded good or not. I think it worked out good for both of us.


 
I had thought so but I guess the final answer will be given after Saturday. Did you trade me a winner or a dog? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



rms61moparman said:


> I might have a junky old 90cc Dolmar if anyone wants to run it!
> 
> 
> Mike


 
Are you coming? Will be good to see you again since Sean is dogging us on the GTG!


----------



## mdavlee

We'll see how it turns out. You might want to trade back when it's over.:jester:


----------



## wendell

I would've like to run it more to make sure it would be showing its best so I feel bad I didn't get it ready, but even as it is, I'm happy with it. Unless it finishes 23rd. Then I'm kicking your ass.

Seriously, I will be shocked if there is more than a second difference between the top 10 saws and at that point, does it really make a difference?

I'm just looking forward to hanging out with some good people, eating some steaks (or hotdogs), drinking some shine and having a really good time with some really good people.

At least, that is what I'm telling myself to justify driving 26+ hours of driving to spend a few hours running saws.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Been out in the shop sharpening chains and going over stuff.

Ill be bringing a stock 346, a slow 372, and a 395.....that needs some fuel ran through it.


----------



## rms61moparman

wendell said:


> Are you coming? Will be good to see you again since Sean is dogging us on the GTG!


 


I will be there if the good Lord is willing and the Japanese don't make me work!!!:msp_angry:

I think I can wiggle around the work part.
I have some pics of my boss in a........ahem............compromising position!!!


Mike


----------



## wendell

rms61moparman said:


> I will be there if the good Lord is willing and the Japanese don't make me work!!!:msp_angry:
> 
> I think I can wiggle around the work part.
> I have some pics of my boss in a........ahem............compromising position!!!
> 
> 
> Mike


 
It will be good to see you!!


----------



## grandpatractor

Got it all packed up except the cheese. That's still in the fridge. Heading out tomorrow bright and early to beat the traffic in the Twin Cities.I got 4 saws, 5 bars,1dufflebag, 1suitcase,1toolbox, 2 lawnchairs, a pair of smelly shoes(chain in one and some j-red parts in the other) and some goodies from Boyd's Outdoor Power-All stuffed in my little motorcycle trailer. Oh and my chaps.
See you boys on Saturday morning.


----------



## cowboyvet

Can't wait to see everyone here. Drive safe, keep the bugs off your glass and the bears off your arse.




rms61moparman said:


> I have some pics of my boss in a........ahem............compromising position!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



You don't work for Stumpy, do you?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2

joatmon said:


> Zach, you see this?
> 
> 
> Can you help ole Rick out? He's just a possum livin' in Texas.
> 
> See you and your pa on Saturday. joat



LOLOL!!! All righty Joat,,, You gonna be there????

Cool Beans,,, Hey George Jones has a place not far from my favorite fishin hole!!!!

Rockin with tha Possum!!!



tlandrum2002 said:


> i think the sawmill knows not to expect much out of me after wens.
> ill spent thurs and fri getting the rest of things ready



I should be there by Mid morning Friday to help do something,,, Do you need Bar oil or pre mix????


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I wanted to say Good luck to everyone with a saw in this fight, and a safe trip to all that are traveling. It is sounding like a big and fun GTG.


----------



## mdavlee

Sounds like it could be the gtg of the year. It will be hard to say how many people will show up at this one.


----------



## barneyrb

Well, per UPS tracking information ole Fugly is in Oliver Springs on a truck for delivery. Run it like you stole it.....


Edit: Fugly has arrived.........


----------



## srcarr52

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think we really need to step up to 660, 395 territory on the next build and use 42'' bars


 
Perfect! I have a 394 on the operating table as we speak.


----------



## mdavlee

The big huskies are easier to find than the 066/660s for a good price.


----------



## little possum

mdavlee said:


> The big huskies are easier to find than the 066/660s for a good price.


 Shhh!!! Dont run up the prices on my favorite! Finally got around to buttonin up this other 394. But it needs new buffers and a couple screws fixed. Huskys have overtaken the CAD rack!


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah I hear you Zach. Seems like after this build started the 372 prices started rising.


----------



## MacLaren

mdavlee said:


> Yeah I hear you Zach. Seems like after this build started the 372 prices started rising.


 
Well, they are fantastic saws....


----------



## firefighter33

I got a 394 that could use a little help!


----------



## mdavlee

firefighter33 said:


> I got a 394 that could use a little help!


 
I'm sure there's some people to help you out with that once this one is over.


----------



## tlandrum

i think they should cut hardwoods too


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> I guess means Will gets last place. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Sorry, buddy. Couldn't help myself! :msp_wink:



:rant:



mdavlee said:


> That's a little rough there wendell. Maybe Will can join in next time if there's a next time.
> 
> Zach wish you guys could make it up. I would like to run the new 660 you guys got.



Ya, I'd like to join. We'll see next time.



wendell said:


> I surely hope he knows I'm 100% joking. Will's one of my favorite AS members! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully there will be a British Columbia GTG some day. If I can make it I doubt I will come back. I do love it up there.
> 
> Sorry you won't be able to make it Zach. I was looking forward to meeting you and your dad!


 
Ahhh shucks!


----------



## wendell

Well, I couldn't stand the suspense any longer so I finished loading up the car after work and headed out.

Made it as far as Lafayette, IN.

Looks like I got 7 hours left to go tomorrow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Well, I couldn't stand the suspense any longer so I finished loading up the car after work and headed out.
> 
> Made it as far as Lafayette, IN.
> 
> Looks like I got 7 hours left to go tomorrow.


 
 I tried to hit you and couldn't.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I tried to hit you and couldn't.


 
Got him for ya Stephen!!!


----------



## mdavlee

You here yet wendell?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

good luck to all the builders, I have been watching this thread since I became a member. I like watching ported saw builds so I will be tuning in to see the videos once posted. 

Thanks for my cheap entertainment (expensive for those of you participating however), this was also a thread that pushed me over the edge to go ahead and woods port my 394.


----------



## mdavlee

Well I'm glad it pushed you to work on yours. I'm sure it probably helped out a few more since this thing started.

Tomorrow we will see who's saw is the fastest work saw. I can't wait til I get there in the morning.


----------



## barneyrb

Does anyone know how many of the mail in saws have arrived and how many are missing at this point?


----------



## Simonizer

mdavlee said:


> Well I'm glad it pushed you to work on yours. I'm sure it probably helped out a few more since this thing started.
> 
> Tomorrow we will see who's saw is the fastest work saw. I can't wait til I get there in the morning.


How is the weather supposed to be? Hope not too hot for you guys.


----------



## mdavlee

It's supposed to get up to 90° tomorrow so much better than week before this one. It was up around 94° or so all last week. Maybe a thunderstorm in the evening.


----------



## little possum

Hope the weather turns out descent. I know last time they were callin for bad weather, but turned out to be a short sleeve day in Jan?  maybe it was just for my birthday!
Hope yall have a good one, and be careful!


----------



## mdavlee

Alright Zach we'll try our best. Too bad you can't come to this one.


----------



## tlandrum

the saws that were mailed have all arrived, there are six saws here at the moment and so far they have all been in tune for my fuel and are fueld and ready for tommorrow.


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> the saws that were mailed have all arrived, there are six saws here at the moment and so far they have all been in tune for my fuel and are fueld and ready for tommorrow.


 
Allright man! Soundin good! Seems like this day is flyin by!


----------



## tlandrum

i have to say that jd is going to have a ball running these saws they are some really stout saws here. i can now say ive run the simonizers saw and he builds a nice torquey work saw. i wont divuldge anymore info than that you all will have to see how it plays out tommorrow. but it is nice getting a sneak preveiw on all the saws as they come in. stumpy will arrive late this evening,i guess my neighbors will be up late ( chainsaws in the moon light)


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> i have to say that jd is going to have a ball running these saws they are some really stout saws here. i can now say ive run the simonizers saw and he builds a nice torquey work saw. i wont divuldge anymore info than that you all will have to see how it plays out tommorrow. but it is nice getting a sneak preveiw on all the saws as they come in. stumpy will arrive late this evening,i guess my neighbors will be up late ( chainsaws in the moon light)


 
Like kids in a candy store...:msp_wink:


----------



## barneyrb

tlandrum2002 said:


> i have to say that jd is going to have a ball running these saws they are some really stout saws here. i can now say ive run the simonizers saw and he builds a nice torquey work saw. i wont divuldge anymore info than that you all will have to see how it plays out tommorrow. but it is nice getting a sneak preveiw on all the saws as they come in. stumpy will arrive late this evening,i guess my neighbors will be up late ( chainsaws in the moon light)


 
Ok, you can tell me how far behind Fugly is right now....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have the live feed on another window its working. 

Thanks Wendell its cool.


----------



## Hedgerow

I got it too!!! somebody wave.....


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> You here yet wendell?


 
Yup, I'm here. Butt very happy to get out of the car.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> i have to say that jd is going to have a ball running these saws they are some really stout saws here. i can now say ive run the simonizers saw and he builds a nice torquey work saw. i wont divuldge anymore info than that you all will have to see how it plays out tommorrow. but it is nice getting a sneak preveiw on all the saws as they come in. stumpy will arrive late this evening,i guess my neighbors will be up late ( chainsaws in the moon light)


 Have Brads saws shown up yet? You guys have a nice set-up down there. Looks great Terry.


----------



## mdavlee

I'd say you are real happy to be out of the car for a while now. That's a lot of riding to get down here.


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> i have to say that jd is going to have a ball running these saws they are some really stout saws here. i can now say ive run the simonizers saw and he builds a nice torquey work saw. i wont divuldge anymore info than that you all will have to see how it plays out tommorrow. but it is nice getting a sneak preveiw on all the saws as they come in. stumpy will arrive late this evening,i guess my neighbors will be up late ( chainsaws in the moon light)


 
 Makes me wanna come and pitch a tent!! lol


----------



## mdavlee

I wish I was about an hour closer. If I was i'd be there this evening.


----------



## firefighter33

Man i want to come down


----------



## gink595

Copsey and I are heading out at Midnight, worked all day getting saws ready, I think I'm bringing more than I have time to run:help:


----------



## Simonizer

Eric is a good guy. I expect his saw to do well.


----------



## mdavlee

gink595 said:


> Copsey and I are heading out at Midnight, worked all day getting saws ready, I think I'm bringing more than I have time to run:help:


 
Ya'll have a safe trip down. I hope you brought that 880.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## gink595

That cylinder showed yesterday! It is very good condition. Yup the 880 is in the fleet of things to bring, got the 066 pipe cylinder on today and mounted the pipe. Reworked the head to drop compression from 240:msp_w00t: Tightened the squish on the 50 a bit.


----------



## mdavlee

We didn't need to ship the cylinder after all. Well I look forward to meeting all the new faces and seeing the ones from last time again.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

The Truck is all Packed up and Ready. I'm gonna pick up Cowroy at 7:30 am and hit the road. anybody want some McD's in the morning?

Put in your order by 10:00pm tonight.


----------



## wendell

Well, the last saw just got put together and the beer is on ice and the stories have commenced.


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> Well, the last saw just got put together and the beer is on ice and the stories have commenced.


 
Sounds like a good old NW Sconnie SAFETY MEETING!!


----------



## wendell

And I even brought some good Wisconsin beer to make it official!


----------



## WetGunPowder

Laff-n-giggles?


----------



## wendell

Naw, the good stuff.

New Glarus Spotted Cow.


----------



## mdavlee

Wendell save me a spotted cow. I didn't try any of that when I was in Wisconsin. All i've got is bud light here.


----------



## wendell

Done!


----------



## mdavlee

Thanks man. See you guys in the morning.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

gink595 said:


> Copsey and I are heading out at Midnight, worked all day getting saws ready, I think I'm bringing more than I have time to run:help:


 
Lookin' to get yer 7900 spanked are ya.....??


----------



## mdavlee

Chucker you going to make it?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Nope I won't be there. Workin' my nuts off 14hrs a day currently and helpin' my old man out with stuff since he's not in the greatest of health right now.....

I'll make it out to one of these big GTGs one day.

Hope y'all have fun.


----------



## mdavlee

Alright man take care of your old man. Maybe we'll catch you on the next one.


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> Have Brads saws shown up yet?


 
They're coming with Mike, aka rms61moparman. He's pullying out early in the morning. He only has to come from KY. I'll be dialed in on the live feed in the morning


----------



## Simonizer

Cool, I will have a look too. Looks like quite a party!!!


----------



## stihl038x2

Where the H is the link for the live streaming ?????? Too many frickin' posts to wade back through 

Steve


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WetGunPowder said:


> Sounds like a good old NW Sconnie SAFETY MEETING!!


 
Naw, its not 1 am yet!


----------



## RiverRat2

mdavlee said:


> Thanks man. See you guys in the morning.



Thanks for spinning up that chainloop for my Creamsicle playtoy!!!!

IF YA HAVE A SPARE 24" HUSKY MOUNT BAR BRING IT TO!!! JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## wendell

stihl038x2 said:


> Where the H is the link for the live streaming ?????? Too many frickin' posts to wade back through
> 
> Steve


 
ustream.tv, search for wendellWI, 9 am ET


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> ustream.tv, search for wendellWI, 9 am ET


 
Is there any way to record it so I can watch it later?


----------



## wendell

What? You don't want to get up at 6:00 tomorrow morning.

As long as I stop drinking tequila and get some sleep so I remember to hit the record button, it will be on my "site" in perpetuity.

Also, don't expect high quality here guys. To get all 5 logs in the shot it is a rather wide angle and it is not going to be of the highest quality. Also, I have no idea what the audio will be like.


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> What? You don't want to get up at 6:00 tomorrow morning.
> 
> As long as I stop drinking tequila and get some sleep so I remember to hit the record button, it will be on my "site" in perpetuity.
> 
> Also, don't expect high quality here guys. To get all 5 logs in the shot it is a rather wide angle and it is not going to be of the highest quality. Also, I have no idea what the audio will be like.


 
I could if I'm up, I leave for work at 7:30am. That's why I want to watch it later. 

Will there be other video I hope.


----------



## rms61moparman

I'll be heading out within the next 1/2 hour.
See youall directly!


Mike


----------



## logging22

Somebody get up and start a friggin saw already. Your burning daylight. Wait, thats my night light.


----------



## stihl038x2

wendell said:


> ustream.tv, search for wendellWI, 9 am ET



Thanks, bookmarked it.

Steve


----------



## atvguns

its on


----------



## tdi-rick

and I don't know if my eyes will stay open for too much longer, (it's 11:00PM here) 
I'll have to check in the morning our time to see how it's all gone.


----------



## FATGUY

streaming video


----------



## blsnelling

This is the coolest thing ever

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="480" height="296" id="utv764235"><param name="flashvars" value="autoplay=false&amp;brand=embed&amp;cid=8256371&amp;v3=1"/><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"/><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"/><param name="movie" value="http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf"/><embed flashvars="autoplay=false&amp;brand=embed&amp;cid=8256371&amp;v3=1" width="480" height="296" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" id="utv764235" name="utv_n_211342" src="http://www.ustream.tv/flash/viewer.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></object><br /><a href="http://www.ustream.tv/" style="padding: 2px 0px 4px; width: 400px; background: #ffffff; display: block; color: #000000; font-weight: normal; font-size: 10px; text-decoration: underline; text-align: center;" target="_blank">Streaming live video by Ustream</a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It's over.


----------



## blsnelling

There were definately a few that stood out from the pack.


----------



## OhioGregg

Got to see the last 15 min. anyway. :bang: And your right, That was cool!!


Gregg,


----------



## Chris J.

Three threads--In which one will they post the results???


----------



## blsnelling

They now need to lock one of these two threads so that we only post in one. This is a pain having to go to two threads to keep up.


----------



## edisto

I heard a rumor they are posting the final results on ESPN 8 (The Ocho).


----------



## Chris J.

Did the Live Feed thread get merged into this one?


----------



## blsnelling

edisto said:


> I heard a rumor they are posting the final results on ESPN 8 (The Ocho).


 
This was definately a HUGE event for AS.


----------



## ChrisF

Should make a new thread with just the results, summation, etc.


----------



## blsnelling

ChrisF said:


> Should make a new thread with just the results, summation, etc.


 
I say put it in this one. I also wish the mods would at least temporarily lock the other threads so that we can all chat in one place for the day.


----------



## longbar

Heres a link to the video for those that missed it....including me
[video]http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/15459499[/video]


----------



## super3

blsnelling said:


> I say put it in this one. I also wish the mods would at least temporarily lock the other threads so that we can all chat in one place for the day.





For the day? I all ready trashed the morning, gotta get something done today!


----------



## smokinj

That was a very tight class imho! Awesome show........


----------



## blsnelling

I just got a call and my saw came in 10th. I know who was 1st and 2nd, but you'll have to hear it from the horses mouth


----------



## smokinj

blsnelling said:


> I just got a call and my saw came in 10th. I know who was 1st and 2nd, but you'll have to hear it from the horses mouth


 
How many ran?


----------



## blsnelling

I'd be real interested to know if anyone used external transfers or finger ports. AFAIK, that would have been perfectly legal.


----------



## blsnelling

smokinj said:


> How many ran?


 
25 I believe.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Someone can post numbers anytime.....


----------



## blsnelling

WoodChucker81 said:


> Someone can post numbers anytime.....


 
The winners are known, but I have no idea when they'll be posted. I know the top two, 10th, and that's it.


----------



## edisto

blsnelling said:


> I'd be real interested to know if anyone used external transfers or finger ports. AFAIK, that would have been perfectly legal.


 
Finger ports would keep things a little cooler, but I don't think they add much of anything in terms of gains.


----------



## blsnelling

edisto said:


> Finger ports would keep things a little cooler, but I don't think they add much of anything in terms of gains.


 
Pretty much what I was told and why I didn't try them. I've never ventured outside of traditional woods porting. I do have a jug I might try them on though, just to see.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChucker81 said:


> Someone can post numbers anytime.....


 
And names


----------



## edisto

WoodChucker81 said:


> Someone can post numbers anytime.....


 
28
25
92
30
26
91
5
19
6
40



Work Saw Collector said:


> And names


 
Bill
Jackie
Wendy
Charles
John
Annabelle
Betty
Jason
Chris
Patrick


----------



## Chris J.

edisto said:


> 28
> 25
> 92
> 30
> 26
> 91
> 5
> 19
> 6
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> Bill
> Jackie
> Wendy
> Charles
> John
> Annabelle
> Betty
> Jason
> Chris
> Patrick




 Thanks for the laugh! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

edisto you fail.

My favorite number is 176,895,664.6859274.


I was so hoping you were gonna post that for me.


----------



## edisto

blsnelling said:


> Pretty much what I was told and why I didn't try them. I've never ventured outside of traditional woods porting. I do have a jug I might try them on though, just to see.


 
I think where it might do some good is running up from the intake on a saw with reed valves. Might need a window though, so a single port might be the way to go.


----------



## atvguns

I wish they would hurry up come on Brad spill the beans


----------



## edisto

WoodChucker81 said:


> edisto you fail.



Failure has become a lifestyle for me.



WoodChucker81 said:


> My favorite number is 176,895,664.6859274.
> 
> 
> I was so hoping you were gonna post that for me.


 
Why are you so interested in the national deficit of Kenya?


----------



## Mastermind

Results????


----------



## Chris J.

mastermind7864 said:


> Results????


 
They might make us wait until the of the day :taped:.

I just realized that I don't have Terry's phone #.


----------



## blsnelling

atvguns said:


> I wish they would hurry up come on Brad spill the beans


 
Not going to step on any toes. Not my party.


----------



## Mastermind

Chris J. said:


> They might make us wait until the of the day :taped:.
> 
> I just realized that I don't have Terry's phone #.


 
I do............at home.


----------



## atvguns

They are probably to busy eating bratwurst


----------



## Chris J.

atvguns said:


> They are probably to busy eating bratwurst


 
Some are getting steak :msp_thumbup:.


----------



## barneyrb

Did all the saws finish the race?


----------



## smokinj

barneyrb said:


> Did all the saws finish the race?


 
Yep one had a slight problem runing out of gas just before starting.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers? Where's the numbers?


----------



## RiverRat2

*Build off Report!!!!*

Live,,, From Oliver Springs, Tn,,,,

The Build Off Site is currently experiencing technical difficulties caused by a severe Weather system that is moving through the area accompanied by High winds, Lightning, & Heavy Rain,,, 

Please Stand by for further updates,,,

R2'ed:help::msp_unsure:

Looks like we are breaking for lunch,,, 

I'm sure some numbers will be posted soon!!!!!! (not my Job)


----------



## Chris J.

RiverRat2 said:


> Live,,, From Oliver Springs, Tn,,,,
> 
> The Build Off Site is currently experiencing technical difficulties caused by a severe Weather system that is moving through the area accompanied by High winds, Lightning, & Heavy Rain,,,
> 
> Please Stand by for further updates,,,
> 
> R2'ed:help::msp_unsure:
> 
> Looks like we are breaking for lunch,,,
> 
> I'm sure some numbers will be posted soon!!!!!! (not my Job)



Tried to rep you for the update, gotta spread it around.

RR2, yesterday afternoon I was discussing the GTG with my wife. She said, "You should've driven up, I wouldn't have minded."  :msp_angry:  :msp_angry:


----------



## edisto

Chris J. said:


> Tried to rep you for the update, gotta spread it around.


 
Got him.


----------



## sunfish

edisto said:


> Got him.


 
Got him too...


----------



## RiverRat2

Thanks guys

T-Landrum is a straight up dude,, He put alot of work into this event so far it's been a real good time,,, wasnt kidding about the weather,,, it just put us back in the barn again!!!!!!

And not to leave out Terry's good wife Ann, thanks to her,,, we just ate a great dinner/Lunch,, some of the local timber guys Terry hauls his work to came and helped with getting the saws prepped and ready for the competition also brought stuff for Lunch (pot Luck style)
True southern Hospitality,,,


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Maybe they are pretending they are in Sconnieville and headed for the bar.


----------



## indiansprings

The questions is, Who got to eat steak?????


----------



## logging22

indiansprings said:


> The questions is, Who got to eat steak?????


 
And how was it cooked? Any side dishes with it? A1? Details people!!! We need details here!!!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I hear the wood was square and really clean with no bark or knots and the winner didn't win by luck of the wood.

Sweet.


----------



## indiansprings

I can't wait any longer, gotta get back on the tractor:msp_sad:
I have to see the result later tonight. Bet my parrot was close.


----------



## RiverRat2

WoodChucker81 said:


> I hear the wood was square and really clean with no bark or knots and the winner didn't win by luck of the wood.
> 
> Sweet.



Wrong,,, They were logs,,, with real bark and real knots and ranged from 14" -22" in diameter,,,
Terry had some cants there but they were'nt part of the work saw class competition


----------



## firefighter33

U guys are killing me! We need results


----------



## Showme

Maybe we don't have results because they're doing the tear down of the top 3 saws for certification. Or maybe they're testing for steroids!


----------



## firefighter33

Good point... didnt think about that:msp_scared:


----------



## RiverRat2

Patience, Grasshoppers!!!!!

just cleaning up and sorting things out,,, 

Terry will post up the numbers/results shortly,,,,



Showme said:


> Maybe we don't have results because they're doing the tear down of the top 3 saws for certification. Or maybe they're testing for steroids!



The top five saws were really close for the way the competition was done,,,, any one of them could have been first using three stop watches on 5 logs,,,

It was a good foremat,,, I had a ball and met some really neat people,,, And,,,,, I think it is safe to say I have a good work saw that is stout and it should last a good long time,,,,


----------



## komatsuvarna

I don't have numbers, but the tree slinger saw was first,tree monkey saw was second,komatsuvarna was third,simonizer was forth,snelling was 5.


----------



## Chris J.

komatsuvarna said:


> I don't have numbers, but the tree slinger saw was first,tree monkey saw was second,komatsuvarna was third,simonizer was forth, snelling was fifth.


 
Good to hear some results.

Did someone give Brad some false info (10th finish) earlier???


----------



## Taxmantoo

Chris J. said:


> Good to hear some results.
> 
> Did someone give Brad some false info (10th finish) earlier???


 
I think Brad built two of the saws. 
Maybe his was 10th, and the one he built for nmurph was 5th?


----------



## komatsuvarna

Chris J. said:


> Good to hear some results.
> 
> Did someone give Brad some false info (10th finish) earlier???


 
Don't know. I could have fifth wrong, but I think that's right. I know the top 4 is.


----------



## AUSSIE1

komatsuvarna said:


> I don't have numbers, but the tree slinger saw was first,tree monkey saw was second,komatsuvarna was third,simonizer was forth, snelling was fifth.


 
Excellent job placing third Durand! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish

komatsuvarna said:


> I don't have numbers, but the tree slinger saw was first,tree monkey saw was second,*komatsuvarna was third*,simonizer was forth, snelling was fifth.


 
Damn fine place to be in this crowd. Well done man!


----------



## sachsmo

treeslinger eh?

That doesn't suprise me at all. I bought a 50" Cannon from him and let me tell you, that chain he sent with it is a work of art!


----------



## WetGunPowder

:msp_thumbup:TREE MONKEY:msp_thumbup:


----------



## nmurph

taxmantoo said:


> I think Brad built two of the saws.
> Maybe his was 10th, and the one he built for nmurph was 5th?


 
I doubt it. Mine didn't have a pop-up.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

RiverRat2 said:


> Wrong,,, They were logs,,, with real bark and real knots and ranged from 14" -22" in diameter,,,
> Terry had some cants there but they were'nt part of the work saw class competition


 
And there was no sarcasm in my initial statement either.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I don't know which saw it was, but one of brads was 5th....just confirmed.


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> I don't know which saw it was, but one of brads was 5th....just confirmed.


 
Congrats man! 3rd among this bunch is a real feat! Stumpy ain't broke out the shorts and tank top has he? Better hope he don't!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Are we going to haft to wait till tomorrow for the results?


----------



## cowroy

Ok folks I missed the first saw to run but got at least one cut of all the rest of the saws in the build off.

I have a total of 90 video clips to go through so If I lable it wrong I apologize. just correct it for me in a reply.

A lot of them I won't even be able to label cause I won't remember who is running them or whose saw they are. Again just reply. 

I will put a compiled video together at some point and burn it to dvds for whoever wants one. 

Please be patient cause this is my first crack at video editing.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Average time per log Oak, size 18.5" (Log Sizes ranged from 15" to 22" )


Builder Owner 

#1 Treeslinger 11.338 Cowroy
#2 TreeMonkey 11.408
#3 Komatsuvara 11.783
#4 Simonizer 11. 916 r2"ed
#5 BSnelling 11.936 Nmurph
#6 Tlandrum 12.098 
#7 Mdavelee 12.318 Wendell
#8 Eric Copsey 12.498 Hillbilly22
#9 Mdavelee 12.596
#10 BSnelling 12.849
#11SrCarr52 13.298 
#12STUMP HUSKY 13.312 Hedgerow
#13Eric Copsey 13.447
#14TLandrum 13.851 Chris J
#15 STUMPIESTER 13.913 Firefighter
#16 lOGGING22 14.930
#17 Stumpy 15.053 
#18 Subhunter 16.114
#19 BarneyRB 16.573
#20 Mweba 22.502 Little Possum


Copied from R2d post in other thread.


----------



## sgrizz

Thanks cowroy . I may just buy one off of you when you get around to them. I missed the live feed this morning so a dvd would be a great piece of history to have.


----------



## parrisw

Real nice! 

That's usually how it goes in life, the person that talks the least is usually the best! LOL Congrats Treeslinger! I see some saw builds coming your way.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

The numbers mean something if you're cutting square wood with no knots so everyone can have a fair go. 

I'm not crying about anything but word of mouth is the wood size was inconsistent along with being barky and rather knotty. Kinda hard to get "real times" if conditions are as such. But overall I can't say much about it, I wasn't there....


Cool to finally see the numbers and I'm sure everyone had a great time. I woulda loved to have been there but other obligations were of priority.....

Rock on guys. Glad you had a blast and glad everyone stayed safe!


----------



## madhatte

Not surprised the Sling'r-built saw took the honors. Ran Cedarkerf's 372 last weekend, also Sling'r-built, and it flat blew the doors off of any other 70cc-class saw I've ever ran.

*I should note that it was wearing a 32" bar and it was I think a 30" cottonwood I was cutting. Bark and all.


----------



## Taxmantoo

So Nmurph came in 5th and BLS came in 10th?
Eric Copsey and mdavlee also lost out to saws they built for others.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Congrats to all looked like a good time.


----------



## firefighter33

Nice work Stumpy!! Place and times dont mean much to me. It was a real honor to have u build my saw


----------



## Chris J.

firefighter33 said:


> Nice work Stumpy!! Place and times dont mean much to me. It was a real honor to have u build my saw




 I'll ditto the above for Terry/tlandrum .


----------



## wheelman

Many thanks to Terry he is a hell of a host and put on a great event. Thanks also to everyone else who helped out or was involved. 
The testing went smooth other than someone forgetting to fuel up a saw and some heavy handed saw starter obviously breaking Blowncrewcabs saw. Hell of a job done by G.T. making over 100 cuts back to back and staying consistent throughout.


----------



## MR4WD

Who placed where doesn't surprise me a bunch. Any times on a stock 372?


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah JD did a real good job with the operating part. I don't feel bad about wendells saw doing better than mine. He's happy with his and i'm happy with mine. I will say the tree monkey saw felt the most impressive when running it later.


----------



## srcarr52

Dang! 2 seconds off the pace. I guess it's back to the operating table. Nurse, scalpel please. :doctor:

Thanks to all of you for putting on a great competition.


----------



## barneyrb

I used a piston from a 268 with windows and couldn't get the intake timing under 172 degrees. Mine is def coming apart and I will shorten the intake to ~160


----------



## AUSSIE1

mdavlee said:


> Yeah JD did a real good job with the operating part. I don't feel bad about wendells saw doing better than mine. He's happy with his and i'm happy with mine. I will say the tree monkey saw felt the most impressive when running it later.


 
You did real well to be proud of.


----------



## mdavlee

AUSSIE1 said:


> You did real well to be proud of.


 
I'm happy with where they placed for sure. To be in the top 10 of that group with 2 saws is pretty good I think. 

It was great meeting a lot of guys on here in person. I won't try to name them all so I don't forget anyone. 

Big thanks to Terry for putting this on. I wish the weather would have cooperated better but that's a tn summer day for you.


----------



## sunfish

MR4WD said:


> Who placed where doesn't surprise me a bunch. *Any times on a stock 372?*


 This would be interesting data.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Wheres the videos???????????????


----------



## 8433jeff

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Maybe they are pretending they are in Sconnieville and headed for the bar.


 
Maybe they don't have a bad influence to lead them astray.


Wait, Wendell's there. Disregard the above.


----------



## komatsuvarna

sunfish said:


> This would be interesting data.


 
I don't think there was a stock 372 on site!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

By the very nature of the the event, the results are not the end all and be all and should not be interpreted as such. I ran most of the top ten and I would be honored to own anyone of them.

And, I may be biased since I picked him to win but treemonkey's saw was a treat.

Thanks to Terry and Ann and all who participated. It was good to meet you all.

There was a new guy there who hasn't even signed up who was helping hold the tarp covering the saws from blowing away. There was a huge gust of wind that almost pulled him off the ground but he did not let go. I don't know that I've ever seen somebody's eyes get that big!

If you are ready this, may I suggest the screen name Kite!


----------



## mdavlee

If there was stock 372 there I didn't see it. The top saws all felt good.


----------



## cowroy

Does any one who was there have a picture of the dry erase board before it got rained on? If so please send it to me in a pm. Thanks!


----------



## mdavlee

You got the videos up yet?


----------



## komatsuvarna

wendell said:


> By the very nature of the the event, the results are not the end all and be all and should not be interpreted as such. I ran most of the top ten and I would be honored to own anyone of them.


 
I agree 110% Wendell!


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> If there was stock 372 there I didn't see it. The top saws all felt good.


 
Yeah, I actually don't think there was about a handful of any kind of stock saw there!


----------



## Taxmantoo

komatsuvarna said:


> I don't think there was a stock 372 on site!!!



This spring, it sounded like every saw the partygoers could get their hands on was being torn down for the build off.


----------



## tlandrum

i will say this being a guy that uses them to make a living. i would take any of those too work on monday to kill trees and to me that what its all about. every one made a great show and effort on there saws. i ran just about every saw in the build ands can tell you that they are some exceptional runners in that lot of saws. and thanks alot eric copsey now im jonesen for me one of them dang fastass race saws.


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> i will say this being a guy that uses them to make a living. i would take any of those too work on monday to kill trees and to me that what its all about. every one made a great show and effort on there saws. i ran just about every saw in the build ands can tell you that they are some exceptional runners in that lot of saws. and thanks alot eric copsey now im jonesen for me one of them dang fastass race saws.


 
+1. Copsey did have some killer saws!!!


----------



## Anthony_Va.

I just got home while ago. Have to say it was a blast. Ran alot of fast saws. Treemonkeys 026 was wicked, as was Terry's 460. 

Ran most of the ported 372s and was impressed with all of them. there was a couple that stood out though.

Thanks again to T. Landrum, GTG extraordinaire!! The King himself.


----------



## rms61moparman

I would like to add my thanks and kudos to the timers.
The times were VERY close for having 3 different people running watches. Much better than I would have expected.
It was interesting when adding up the numbers to see where the powerbands were in this really impressive group of saws.
Some were weaker in the small wood but came on strong in the big stuff, while others were real screamers in the small wood and fell off in the big wood.
Terry, you hosted a FANTASTIC GTG and what is a little spring shower among friends!
As always it was nice to put new faces with names and see old friends again!


Mike


----------



## srcarr52

Did anyone run my saw? I'm looking for some feedback on what it needs. It's my first ever 371/372 build and the only other of the sort I've run is a Snelerized 372XPW so I don't have a valid baseline. I only got to run it once before sending it off but I thought it ran pretty well, big bar or small.


----------



## RiverRat2

komatsuvarna said:


> Yeah, I actually don't think there was about a handful of any kind of stock saw there!



My 390XP is stock but my other two arent....



srcarr52 said:


> Did anyone run my saw? I'm looking for some feedback on what it needs. It's my first ever 371/372 build and the only other of the sort I've run is a Snelerized 372XPW so I don't have a valid baseline. I only got to run it once before sending it off but I thought it ran pretty well, big bar or small.


 
Your saw runs very, Very, well,,, I ran it for a couple of cuts,,, the only thing I would change is the muffler,,,, that top port burns the [email protected] out of your fingers!!!!!

It is a haulin tha Mail Hoosky!!!!!! JMHO

Just sorry more of yas didnt make it,,, Met a bunch of neat folks... Mr. Galde is a neat fellow,,, and I forgot to mention his wife made a wicked bad German Chocolate Cake,,, Just ask Wendell!!!! I think He ate two more pieces than I did LOLOL!!!!


----------



## blsnelling

Terry, and everyone else that helped, thanks for hosting such a great event. It's a real shame I couldn't make it. How many ended up being there?

I'm really scratching my head on the results though. In the testing that I did here at home, my 372 was significantly faster than NMurphs. I'm talking like 20% faster. His saw was my standard port work, with nothing fancy at all. It had no popup, or carb work. I did that as a control for what I'm selling others, and to see where it stood. On the other hand, mine has a popup piston, bored out carb, ceramic coatings on the piston crown, combustion chamber, and exhaust port. It also has better than OEM bearings in it, but not ceramics. So these results seem really confusing. I do know mine was tuned leaner, and maybe that hurt it in the bigger wood. The wood I had here at home was quite a bit smaller. Is it possible that my two saws were mixed up?

Reguardless, this was an awesome event and I'd love to see it done again. How about a 346 buildoff next time?


----------



## RiverRat2

blsnelling said:


> Terry, and everyone else that helped, thanks for hosting such a great event. It's a real shame I couldn't make it. How many ended up being there?
> 
> I'm really scratching my head on the results though. In the testing that I did here at home, my 372 was significantly faster than NMurphs. I'm talking like 20% faster. His saw was my standard port work, with nothing fancy at all. It had no popup, or carb work. I did that as a control for what I'm selling others, and to see where it stood. On the other hand, mine has a popup piston, bored out carb, ceramic coatings on the piston crown, combustion chamber, and exhaust port. It also has better than OEM bearings in it, but not ceramics. So these results seem really confusing. I do know mine was tuned leaner, and maybe that hurt it in the bigger wood. The wood I had here at home was quite a bit smaller. Is it possible that my two saws were mixed up?
> 
> Reguardless, this was an awesome event and I'd love to see it done again. How about a 346 buildoff next time?



No the saws were not mixed up

HeadCount,,, 45 before lunch
Brad,,, The only thing I can see to have caused the difference is the variations in the wood,,, IE,,,,,
Burl/Knots/taper/size of the conditions were typical of what is cut on a daily basis,,,,

For example I was here a day early and I ran Terrys saw and my saw on a noncontest log with non contest chains and bars and His saw was 2 full seconds faster,,,,

You would not have made believe Mine would have been better today!!!

Luck of the draw on running order and wood conditions,,, I guess???:confused2:

Too bad you couldnt have been here to see it for yourself!!!


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> Terry, and everyone else that helped, thanks for hosting such a great event. It's a real shame I couldn't make it. How many ended up being there?
> 
> I'm really scratching my head on the results though. In the testing that I did here at home, my 372 was significantly faster than NMurphs. I'm talking like 20% faster. His saw was my standard port work, with nothing fancy at all. It had no popup, or carb work. I did that as a control for what I'm selling others, and to see where it stood. On the other hand, mine has a popup piston, bored out carb, ceramic coatings on the piston crown, combustion chamber, and exhaust port. It also has better than OEM bearings in it, but not ceramics. So these results seem really confusing. I do know mine was tuned leaner, and maybe that hurt it in the bigger wood. The wood I had here at home was quite a bit smaller. Is it possible that my two saws were mixed up?
> 
> Reguardless, this was an awesome event and I'd love to see it done again. How about a 346 buildoff next time?


 


Brad,

It IS possible..........but they weren't!
I was watching your saw VERY carefully!


Mike


----------



## RiverRat2

Treemonkey your saw really rocks!!!!

Terry said you owe him a 7 pin rim sprocket?????


----------



## little possum

Hate that I missed it. But wouldve hated missing the 30 minute ride in 3-4' swells out on the lake when the T-storm rolled through this afternoon.

Great job everybody!

Id greatly appreciate everybody on my next 372 porting thread  Id like to know what it takes to get the leading edge.


----------



## rms61moparman

little possum said:


> Hate that I missed it. But wouldve hated missing the 30 minute ride in 3-4' swells out on the lake when the T-storm rolled through this afternoon.
> 
> Great job everybody!
> 
> Id greatly appreciate everybody on my next 372 porting thread  Id like to know what it takes to get the leading edge.


 


The basics are pretty standard but it was poignantly obvious today that the "leading edge" is elusive and changes considerably at times.


Mike


----------



## indiansprings

Great results, not a loser among the bunch. It looks like a bunch of the saws could win on any given day. Kudo's to Terry for hosting a ground breaking event, not everyone could host such an event.
Also kudo's to Simon for sending a saw after all the chit he's taken, it does look like he knows how to build a worksaw.lol Just the fact that not one saw was blown or toasted speaks volumes, that people actually built work saws vs. race saws.


----------



## Terry Syd

So why was Treemonkey's saw liked so much? Was it a broad powerband that did everything well?


----------



## cowroy

mdavlee said:


> You got the videos up yet?


 
If I had the running order of the actual saws ran, then I would know which ones were which. Or just the numbers or screen names of the saws that didn't show up. I tried to kinda look and tell but the only difference are the red and black ones.


----------



## srcarr52

RiverRat2 said:


> Your saw runs very, Very, well,,, I ran it for a couple of cuts,,, the only thing I would change is the muffler,,,, that top port burns the [email protected] out of your finger!!!!!



I know for sure you ran my saw now that you said that. The muffler is getting changed and so is the brake handle that has a gap between it and the top cover. I didn't enjoy the exhaust on my hand either but I didn't have time to change it.


----------



## little possum

rms61moparman said:


> The basics are pretty standard but it was poignantly obvious today that the "leading edge" is elusive and changes considerably at times.
> 
> 
> Mike


 Good point Mike. Its like Brad talking about his and Neals saw. 
One a basic woods port, the other more of a modified work saw. 
And the basic one was faster?


----------



## MR4WD

indiansprings said:


> Also kudo's to Simon for sending a saw after all the chit he's taken, it does look like he knows how to build a worksaw.


 

The exact same can be said for Jasha.


----------



## Simonizer

Hey thanks fellas. Very happy to have been a part of it all, even if only in a small way. By all accounts it sounds like Terry is the King of the GTG's. Great host, well organized, lot's of fun. AS should be proud to have members like you guys. I have said it before and I will say it again. Cheers!.


----------



## Smittysrepair

indiansprings said:


> Great results, not a loser among the bunch. It looks like a bunch of the saws could win on any given day. Kudo's to Terry for hosting a ground breaking event, not everyone could host such an event.
> Also kudo's to Simon for sending a saw after all the chit he's taken, it does look like he knows how to build a worksaw.lol Just the fact that not one saw was blown or toasted speaks volumes, that people actually built work saws vs. race saws.


 
I could not have said it better myself. Congratulations to everyone that entered a saw in the contest. I have ran some of Terry's saws before. And seeing that all of them where running close in time to what his saws run tells me that there where some amazing saws in this event. I really wish my family and I could have made it to the event though. Just by knowing Terry the way I do I know everyone had to have an amazing time rain or shine. Terry is the kind of guy that can make anything turn out right when he wants to! Also congratulations to Simonizer for finishing where he did. Maybe everyone will lay off of him now about not having proof on how good of a saw he can build. The way I see it by building a saw that can run in the same area of time as the rest of these saws says a lot about a builders skills.


----------



## Jacob J.

Sounds like a successful event. I'm glad to see a Slingerized saw came out on top. It just goes to show that west coast fallers aren't as thick-headed as they're made out to be.


----------



## bcorradi

Jacob J. said:


> Sounds like a successful event. I'm glad to see a Slingerized saw came out on top. It just goes to show that west coast fallers aren't as thick-headed as they're made out to be.


Right/Left coast fallers or builders are pretty insignificant. The most important part is a bunch of fellow AS members were brought together at a great event hosted by very gracious hosts. I'm happy to hear everyone had a great time.


----------



## husq2100

blsnelling said:


> I'm really scratching my head on the results though. In the testing that I did here at home, my 372 was significantly faster than NMurphs. I'm talking like 20% faster. His saw was my standard port work, with nothing fancy at all. It had no popup, or carb work. I did that as a control for what I'm selling others, and to see where it stood. On the other hand, mine has a popup piston, bored out carb, ceramic coatings on the piston crown, combustion chamber, and exhaust port. It also has better than OEM bearings in it, but not ceramics. So these results seem really confusing. I do know mine was tuned leaner, and maybe that hurt it in the bigger wood. The wood I had here at home was quite a bit smaller. Is it possible that my two saws were mixed up?



the ceramic coatings and better bearings will make 2/5ths of bugger all difference in a worksaw....Id bet there was more variation in the wood than what those mods would show.

boring the carb may or may not make a difference....but on a work saw...unless it is part of the whole engineering design and done with the balance of the engine it wont make a big difference... ########...well then you are looking for 100ths of a second. but considering the porting and use of these worksaws MHO is that those extra things dont add up.....what you do have is more emotional imput...thus feeling for a bigger result. tuning leaner for rpm may work for the perfect touch....but in whos hands and with what chain.....


----------



## husq2100

why does this site continue to ban the word r a c e sa w .....get over it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I know there is videos being sorted out, but did anyone get pics?


----------



## Taxmantoo

husq2100 said:


> why does this site continue to ban the word r a c e sa w .....get over it



Well, you always have the option of saying race saw. 

Now let's talk actresses. Do you know an alternate way of saying Angie ####inson?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

taxmantoo said:


> Well, you always have the option of saying race saw.
> 
> Now let's talk actresses. Do you know an alternate way of saying Angie ####inson?


 
Cant say it but a pic is doable.


----------



## Mastermind

RiverRat2 said:


> My 390XP is stock but my other two arent....
> 
> 
> 
> Your saw runs very, Very, well,,, I ran it for a couple of cuts,,, the only thing I would change is the muffler,,,, that top port burns the [email protected] out of your finger!!!!!
> 
> It is a haulin tha Mail Hoosky!!!!!! JMHO
> 
> Just sorry more of yas didnt make it,,, Met a bunch of neat folks... *Mr. Galde is a neat fellow*,,,



He sure is, the man is a wealth of knowledge and is happy to share it. 

I really hate that I missed this GTG. I'm going fishing off the NC coast today to ease my broken heart. lol

Terry and Anne do host a great GTG. No matter the winner it had to be an enjoyable event.


----------



## thomasjf

*congradulations Slingr- you build a kickazz saw*

all in all, sounds like the pety stuff was set aside early on and Terry created a fun event. Good going. 
Nice to see so many willing to go head to head and interesting to see how close all came out. Good going guys.
Congrads on a great event and a great time.


----------



## tlandrum

seeing the result of how this went i can say my theory of you can only do so much to a work saw before it becomes a cookie cutter seems to hold true. or the saws would not have been so close together, there was not a run away victory ,its luck of the draw. the wood was not perfectly clear perfectly uniform symetrically sized lathe turned dry kiln butter wood. it was from the real worksaw world with the un uniformity that happens in hard woods. it was knotty with burls and bark. that is why we cut 5 different logs. dont think for one second that the results of this are the gospel. this was a work saw build cutting wood that was brought in from a real world logging job. to me the whole point of the build was that no matter who builds these saws, as long as they do good quality work,have a good repoor with the public they deal with, deliver in a timely manner and have a reasonable price it dont matter who builds it you can expect a good result.so in my opinion the haters out there that dont like this builder or that builder for what ever reason need to chill out. every dog has its day, build off day went to treeslinger. hats off here to jasha and his slingerized saw. ill get you next time


----------



## Terry Syd

I asked the question "So why was Treemonkey's saw liked so much? Was it a broad powerband that did everything well?" - and nobody answered the question.

Crikey, maybe a bit of inquiry might be illuminating. Perhaps he might divulge something simple like that he found a change in the pop-off pressure gave a better metering over a broader range.

You guys had access to all that hardware - and what, no technical discussions??


----------



## subhunter

THANKS FOR HOSTING ANOTHER GREAT GTG Terry! 

I had a great time and now wish I had not been so adamant about using a 266 piston in mine. I only got a few pics because I was too busy running saws. I have to agree that the treemonkey saw seemed the most impressive. It was a great time and too bad more people did not make it out. Here are some pics


----------



## subhunter

A few more 














FWIW I didnt see too many cameras. We all had to get out and play inbetween the rain showers


----------



## ptjeep

A BIG THANKS to Terry and his family for hosting the GTG and providing us with ample amounts of great food and fun! I just wish that hosting these GTG's didn't mean so much out of pocket money for the host. Its not right. As far as the saws go, the top 10-12 saws are all "strong" saws that in real world cutting, you probably wouldnt' notice any difference if you didn't know who built that particular saw. I would take any of them in a heart beat. My hats off to all builders who took the time to build,ship, or deliver saws so that the rest of us could spend a afternoon playing with them. Great job guys.
As far as the "worksaw build off" goes, i think its a great idea and should continue each year as long as builders are willing. If not for the fact of seeing who can build fast saws, then for the fact of how it brought so many AS members together in the these threads and how more members might be willing to make a little longer drive to go to GTG's that they might not have been willing to attend if not for the build off.


----------



## ptjeep

Terry Syd said:


> I asked the question "So why was Treemonkey's saw liked so much? Was it a broad powerband that did everything well?" - and nobody answered the question.


 
Per mikes orders, i ran treemonkeys saw and was very impressed. I even put it down to run i think simons saw and then ran it again. I can't say for sure but it seemed to hold more RPM's in the cut. I didn't hear any technical discussion about any saws. I will say that i think treemonkeys saw was wearing a 20" bar after the comp. were most where using a 24", but i cannot swear to it. Anybody else remember running it?


----------



## tlandrum

tree monkeys saw was s trong saw from the pull of the trigger till you let off. it had work saw power across the board. not peaky and not low endy,just strong pulling all the way thru. i will say that the guy that was running the saws in the build off (j d) has a good feel for saws and he was asked by the folks standing there after the testing what saws he would pick from just having run them all and his pick was not the top 3 saws according to the times posted. he chose treemonkey's saw,eric copsey's saw,my saw, just according to what felt good to him. we all like different things and a stop watch cant determine what feels god to the operator.


----------



## shwinecat

Due to the fact there are more than one post in regards to this GTG. I don't know which one to post on. 

I will bet when the comments about Tslinger's and Tree Monkey's saws come out the torque will be why everyone liked them. The amount of torque Tree monkey gets out of his saws is amazing. I have never had the pleasure to run or be around one of Tslingers only seen them on videos. I hope to change that soon.

I was planning on sending an 880 to Tslinger for porting if he has the time. I am sure after this the waiting list will be really long.


----------



## Gologit

ptjeep said:


> A BIG THANKS to Terry and his family for hosting the GTG and providing us with ample amounts of great food and fun! I just wish that hosting these GTG's didn't mean so much out of pocket money for the host. Its not right. As far as the saws go, the top 10-12 saws are all "strong" saws that in real world cutting, you probably wouldnt' notice any difference if you didn't know who built that particular saw. I would take any of them in a heart beat. My hats off to all builders who took the time to build,ship, or deliver saws so that the rest of us could spend a afternoon playing with them. Great job guys.
> As far as the "worksaw build off" goes, i think its a great idea and should continue each year as long as builders are willing. If not for the fact of seeing who can build fast saws, then for the fact of how it brought so many AS members together in the these threads and how more members might be willing to make a little longer drive to go to GTG's that they might not have been willing to attend if not for the build off.


 
Well said.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Going down the list of times it was easy to see who had what....based on the time and the size of the wood. 

Some of the saws was 2 seconds faster than the others in a 16'' log,,,, then the same saw was 2 seconds slower than the others in a 20'' log. I guess thats the way horsepower and torque work out :msp_confused:.


----------



## sunfish

ptjeep said:


> A BIG THANKS to Terry and his family for hosting the GTG and providing us with ample amounts of great food and fun! *I just wish that hosting these GTG's didn't mean so much out of pocket money for the host. Its not right.*


 
Easy fix, a donation bucket. I don't think anyone would mind dropping 10-20 bucks in the pot for a great time and good food.

I have really enjoyed these threads! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah terry throws a heck of a gtg. I just wonder when the next one is now.:msp_thumbup: 

The slingr saw and treemonkey saw did have lots of torque. Slingr came out on top this time. Congratulations to him. I hope he joins in on the next one.

I think most did contribute to terry for the gtg. A hat was passed around after lunch.

Carl and Preston did a heck of a job changing bars and chains out and getting the next saw ready for Jd to run. I think only one saw ran out of gas.


----------



## ptjeep

sunfish said:


> Easy fix, a donation bucket. I don't think anyone would mind dropping 10-20 bucks in the pot for a great time and good food.
> 
> I have really enjoyed these threads! Wish I could have been there!


 
Riverrat2 passed a hat, some even threw in twice, some threw in none. Terry still came out in the hole.


----------



## mdavlee

The treemonkey saw did end up with a 20" bar on it after the buildoff. I think that's what they had to throw on it.


----------



## sunfish

Good to hear Terry recouped some. Seem to me with the high entertainment factor, the host shouldn't have to take a hit? All good fun though.


----------



## SawGarage

sunfish said:


> Easy fix, a donation bucket. I don't think anyone would mind dropping 10-20 bucks in the pot for a great time and good food.
> 
> I have really enjoyed these threads! Wish I could have been there!


 


ptjeep said:


> Riverrat2 passed a hat, some even threw in twice, some threw in none. Terry still came out in the hole.


 

I WOULD HOPE!! that those that had attended:

A: Paid ATLEAST their share of food cost AT A MINIMUM, Heck, what would you pay at a GOOD BBQ place??!??!
B: covered SOMETHING for the fuel used...
C: porta-potties ain't free! 

I would THINK $30-40/per (besides the chain costs...) would be a minimum... 


BUT, we all know it happens. Good on ya Terry for hostin a good time. I'm sure it was a blast...




*SO*... what did ya find during tear-down??? 

J


----------



## srcarr52

komatsuvarna said:


> Going down the list of times it was easy to see who had what....based on the time and the size of the wood.
> 
> Some of the saws was 2 seconds faster than the others in a 16'' log,,,, then the same saw was 2 seconds slower than the others in a 20'' log. I guess thats the way horsepower and torque work out :msp_confused:.


 
Can someone publish all the data? It would be nice to know if your saw did better in the larger or small wood. Also some statistics can be drawn on each piece of wood to find out if you had a knot in your cut or if you got a clean piece.

If someone could send me the data I would be happy to run the stats and make it available to everyone.


----------



## Simonizer

komatsuvarna said:


> Average time per log Oak, size 18.5" (Log Sizes ranged from 15" to 22" )
> 
> 
> Builder Owner
> 
> #1 Treeslinger 11.338 Cowroy
> #2 TreeMonkey 11.408
> #3 Komatsuvara 11.783
> #4 Simonizer 11. 916 r2"ed
> #5 BSnelling 11.936 Nmurph
> #6 Tlandrum 12.098
> #7 Mdavelee 12.318 Wendell
> #8 Eric Copsey 12.498 Hillbilly22
> #9 Mdavelee 12.596
> #10 BSnelling 12.849
> #11SrCarr52 13.298
> #12STUMP HUSKY 13.312 Hedgerow
> #13Eric Copsey 13.447
> #14TLandrum 13.851 Chris J
> #15 STUMPIESTER 13.913 Firefighter
> #16 lOGGING22 14.930
> #17 Stumpy 15.053
> #18 Subhunter 16.114
> #19 BarneyRB 16.573
> #20 Mweba 22.502 Little Possum
> 
> 
> Copied from R2d post in other thread.


 It is amazing how close the top 6 were. I think we should find out how much Terry went in the red and help him out. I was not there but count me in.


----------



## srcarr52

Simonizer said:


> I think we should find out how much Terry went in the red and help him out. I was not there but count me in.


 
I agree, I will be willing to donate.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Terry let us know how much you want. I wasn't there but I'll make a contribute for the cause.....


----------



## komatsuvarna

srcarr52 said:


> Can someone publish all the data? It would be nice to know if your saw did better in the larger or small wood. Also some statistics can be drawn on each piece of wood to find out if you had a knot in your cut or if you got a clean piece.
> 
> If someone could send me the data I would be happy to run the stats and make it available to everyone.


 
I think some of that data got a little wet when the hurricane came through! LOL


----------



## edisto

srcarr52 said:


> Can someone publish all the data? It would be nice to know if your saw did better in the larger or small wood. Also some statistics can be drawn on each piece of wood to find out if you had a knot in your cut or if you got a clean piece.
> 
> If someone could send me the data I would be happy to run the stats and make it available to everyone.


 
I'd like to see it too. It seems like some groups form (e.g., the top 2, then the next 4), but it is impossible to tell without some idea of the variation. For bragging rights, the lowest average gets it, but it would be interesting to see how close the groupings are.

I think you'd run out of degrees of freedom looking on a cut by cut basis, but it would be interesting to see if the rank order changes consistently with wood size, and which saws stay at the top of the rankings regardless of wood size.



komatsuvarna said:


> I think some of that data got a little wet when the hurricane came through! LOL


 
I'll donate a "Rite-in the Rain" notebook for the next buildoff!




WoodChucker81 said:


> Terry let us know how much you want. I wasn't there but I'll make a contribute for the cause.....


 
I'll contribute too. If I can afford ####ography, I can afford chainsaw voyeurism.


----------



## tlandrum

guys im good,i didnt do this for the money.just know that the ones that chipped in are well appreciated and that i am thankful to all that helped out at the gtg. im blessed with good friends and enough wealth to take care of my self and family needs. i done what i could to insure fun and fairness for all that participated and am grateful that my guests and friends took it upon themselves to give back in appreciation of my and my wifes efforts. riverrat2 (rick) had a big hand in the set up of the high top tent and tarping off the buildoff area. he showed up early on friday and helped out all weekend.ptjeep and stumpy hung out and helped out with breaking down the tent moving the tables getting a head start on clean up. theres lots of other folks that helped out that i havent mentioned ,you know who you are and thank you. beers one me(as some of you already know lol)


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> seeing the result of how this went i can say my theory of you can only do so much to a work saw before it becomes a cookie cutter seems to hold true. or the saws would not have been so close together, there was not a run away victory ,its luck of the draw. the wood was not perfectly clear perfectly uniform symetrically sized lathe turned dry kiln butter wood. it was from the real worksaw world with the un uniformity that happens in hard woods. it was knotty with burls and bark. that is why we cut 5 different logs. dont think for one second that the results of this are the gospel. this was a work saw build cutting wood that was brought in from a real world logging job. to me the whole point of the build was that no matter who builds these saws, as long as they do good quality work,have a good repoor with the public they deal with, deliver in a timely manner and have a reasonable price it dont matter who builds it you can expect a good result.so in my opinion the haters out there that dont like this builder or that builder for what ever reason need to chill out. every dog has its day, build off day went to treeslinger. hats off here to jasha and his slingerized saw. ill get you next time


 
I like how you put things Terry! I couldn't of said it better.


----------



## cowroy

I am no expert video man, but here are a few for your viewing pleasure.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rPMcjhHzELQ?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rPMcjhHzELQ?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLnQ1-S9GhA?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLnQ1-S9GhA?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NLIH5IwvKQk?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NLIH5IwvKQk?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dswwbJgFiYg?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dswwbJgFiYg?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tlandrum

#6 is barney rb


----------



## Work Saw Collector

cowroy said:


> I am no expert video man, but here are a few for your viewing pleasure.


 
Repped, thanks.


----------



## husq2100

I think seeing the times for all the cuts would be good......it only takes one bad cut time, whether it be wood, operator or what ever, to throw the averages out............


----------



## mdavlee

Nice job on the video. I think I seen my saw and wendells for sure. Wendells is video 25. Hillbilly22 is video 28. I think mine was video 16.


----------



## tlandrum

if there was a bad cut it was redone so rest assured jd done the best with each saw that it could do. this is not a science and i wont be posting further data for you guys to scrutinize. youll be seeing video,you have the results, it was broadcast live so i feel that no more investigation is needed. there were 3 people timing the cuts and when timing they were within tenths of a second of each other if not exactly the same. two of the timers were neutral party and the third is well vested in knowledge of how it is suppose to be done and has more experience than the rest of us combined. the totals were done by other neutral parties then rechecked by myself befor eposting the final data. it took 15 recorded times to get the average i have posted. for gods sake lets not take the fun out of it. :welcome:


----------



## cowroy

Here are the rest that I got cutting on the same piece of wood. We had 5 no shows and 1 catastrophic failure with a carb issue. you know which one is yours so just post up like terry did and I will change it on youtube.
[video=youtube;u-8MHJbWOds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-8MHJbWOds[/video]
[video=youtube;PodtTGrCYfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PodtTGrCYfE[/video]
[video=youtube;m5tx7tiLsVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5tx7tiLsVo[/video]
[video=youtube;CFs5lmGzUa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFs5lmGzUa4[/video]
[video=youtube;HyFiecXROYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyFiecXROYc[/video]
[video=youtube;Iqqty5iJZRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqqty5iJZRg[/video]
[video=youtube;GF0iGZzY3nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF0iGZzY3nI[/video]
[video=youtube;mVcemsYeYQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVcemsYeYQA[/video]


----------



## Double A

Was a stock version run also? Would be nice to make that comparison too!


----------



## mdavlee

Cowroy I think mine is labeled 6 there. Wendells is 9 and hillbilly22 is 10.


----------



## cowroy

The rest
[video=youtube;QVxpjg_AYx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVxpjg_AYx4[/video]
[video=youtube;Q9JmKA1cz38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9JmKA1cz38[/video]
[video=youtube;OCXgojVm-kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCXgojVm-kY[/video]
[video=youtube;l5lDEbkR6k0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5lDEbkR6k0[/video]
[video=youtube;2youf1uy2x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2youf1uy2x4[/video]
[video=youtube;tfPFr6lvyKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfPFr6lvyKA[/video]


----------



## tlandrum

6 mdavlee
7 stumpy husky hedgerow
8blsnelling nmurph
9mdavlee wendell
10 eric copsey hillbilly22
11 subhunter
12 tlandrum
13mweba little possum
14eric copsey
15 tree monkey
16logging22
17stumpyhusky firfighter33
18stumpyhusky
19srcarr52


----------



## Taxmantoo

cowroy said:


> I am no expert video man, but here are a few for your viewing pleasure.
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rPMcjhHzELQ?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rPMcjhHzELQ?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLnQ1-S9GhA?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DLnQ1-S9GhA?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Now these are two adjacent cuts in the same log, 1" apart, with the 5th or 10th place saw on top and the 1st place saw on the bottom? Looks like the one on top won, in that log, by a second or two. Impressive, especially if it was nmurph's mildly ported saw. 

No wonder somebody said all the saws in the contest were great, especially if that was the 10th place saw.

I mean, if that was the 10th place saw I'm impressed that 10th and 1st place are that close, and if it's the 5th place saw I'm impressed that a saw with a flat top piston is that strong.


----------



## parrisw

To me watching the vids, I think #12 and #15 sounded and looked the best to me, whoever those are, great saws.


----------



## tlandrum

taxmantoo said:


> Now these are two adjacent cuts in the same log, 1" apart, with the 5th or 10th place saw on top and the 1st place saw on the bottom? Looks like the one on top won, in that log, by a second or two. Impressive, especially if it was nmurph's mildly ported saw.
> 
> No wonder somebody said all the saws in the contest were great, especially if that was the 10th place saw.
> 
> I mean, if that was the 10th place saw I'm impressed that 10th and 1st place are that close, and if it's the 5th place saw I'm impressed that a saw with a flat top piston is that strong.


 
thats brads personal saw with the extra work not nmurphs.


----------



## Simonizer

No RiverRat2?


----------



## tlandrum

the simonizers saw will be loaded up asap


----------



## cowroy

I apologize, but I did not get the first saw ran and here is the only one I got of Simonizer for RiverRat and I wouldn't hesitate to send him a saw if I lived closer to him. Nice work sir
[video=youtube;MfskxSfXZMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfskxSfXZMI[/video]


----------



## RiverRat2

Just got to Covington, La stopping @ my brothers,,, Working in Tha Big Easy all week,,,,




WoodChucker81 said:


> And there was no sarcasm in my initial statement either.


 
Sorry If I came across that way...

No offense intended or taken here either,,


----------



## tlandrum

can anyone tell me how long that cans of whupass last in the fridge,looks like ill need them for next time since i didnt get to use them this go around:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2

cowroy said:


> I apologize, but I did not get the first saw ran and here is the only one I got of Simonizer for RiverRat and I wouldn't hesitate to send him a saw if I lived closer to him. Nice work sir



Thanks Guy,,, I appreciate that,,, It certainly has plenty of grunt,,, I am well pleased...


----------



## mdavlee

I think they might last 6 months in the fridge.


----------



## WetGunPowder

You could of put a Husky hat on JD for a couple of hours! :hmm3grin2orange: We will see if he trades them 7900's when he returns home to Sconnie! Like the GRAVELY t-shirt too!


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> can anyone tell me how long that cans of whupass last in the fridge,looks like ill need them for next time since i didnt get to use them this go around:hmm3grin2orange:



Not sure of the shelf life on the whoop AZZ,,,,

But I sure hope the watermelons are OK????


----------



## tlandrum

i pulled them from the fridge last night when i went in and they were a solid block of ice. i think there done lol


----------



## Andyshine77

parrisw said:


> To me watching the vids, I think #12 and #15 sounded and looked the best to me, whoever those are, great saws.


 
They do sound good, the sound reminds me of my EHP372. 

A few things I think we all can agree on with these saws.

1. They all sound good and run well.

2. The 372 really takes well to port work, and you don't have to go crazy to make a great running work saw.


----------



## tlandrum

yup


----------



## Chris J.

I wasn't going to ask, don't want to sound pushy, but curosity has gotten the best of me, any vids of my 2171 that Terry built?


----------



## tlandrum

that was the first saw up and i dont think it made it to video sorry chris but youll like it when you get your hands on it.in clean wood side by side cuts its right on my 372's azz


----------



## komatsuvarna

WetGunPowder said:


> You could of put a Husky hat on JD for a couple of hours! :hmm3grin2orange: We will see if he trades them 7900's when he returns home to Sconnie! Like the GRAVELY t-shirt too!


 
:msp_ohmy: I meant to get my hands on one of the 2 7900's there, and never did get too. Moparman had one as well,,, but between the rain showers and the buildoff, I forgot.

Ive never ran a 7900, but plan to!


----------



## mdavlee

I ran wendells but I missed running Jds. I was going to when a shower hit and then I forgot when it cleared up again.


----------



## rms61moparman

Simonizer said:


> It is amazing how close the top 6 were. I think we should find out how much Terry went in the red and help him out. I was not there but count me in.


 


What is amazing to me is that there is *2.575* seconds difference in the top *15* saws in this competetion in approx 100 inches of wood!!!

Think about that........less time than a good SNEEZE in the top 15 saws!

Anyone who wants to split hairs on that is just a #%$*.

I for one, would be darned proud to own any one of them!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling

Cowroy, thanks for all the vids.

One thing is obvious here. Any of the top tier saws could win on any given day. That's just the nature of wood and the operation of a chainsaw. It's not cut and dried like so many want it to be. For example, I know that the #10 saw is significantly stronger/faster than the #5 saw. Watch the vids and you can hear that #10 is holding way more RPMs in the cut. I'm not complaining here, just making my point. That's just how saw testing goes. Been there done that. *My hat's off to Terry *for a valiant effort of completely unbiased saw testing. This was not an easy assignment, and I for one, really enjoyed it. I'm all in favor of doing this again.


----------



## Andyshine77

komatsuvarna said:


> :msp_ohmy: I meant to get my hands on one of the 2 7900's there, and never did get too. Moparman had one as well,,, but between the rain showers and the buildoff, I forgot.
> 
> Ive never ran a 7900, but plan to!


 
I think you guys would be surprised how well they run compared to a good running ported 372. No they won't keep up, but for a stock saw they do really well, as they should with 79cc.


----------



## RiverRat2

ptjeep said:


> Per mikes orders, i ran treemonkeys saw and was very impressed. I even put it down to run i think simons saw and then ran it again. I can't say for sure but it seemed to hold more RPM's in the cut. I didn't hear any technical discussion about any saws. I will say that i think treemonkeys saw was wearing a 20" bar after the comp. were most where using a 24", but i cannot swear to it. Anybody else remember running it?



Just to clarify:

I didnt get to run the tree monkey saw after the competition but watched it during the event,,, It was very impressive ,,, 

I forgot My 24" husky bar in TX so during the contest Terry supplied a bar for the simonized saw and the competition's standard issue 24" Stihl chain,,

after the contest was over All I had was a 28" & a 32" husky bar and a less than stellar skip chain (that I tried to hand file to no avail) for the 28" guide bar that I used during break in 
Had I brought the right bar to run with the chain that placed 4th, ,or a sharp chain for the 28" bar , I think you might have noticed a difference in the way the Simon saw pulled,,,


----------



## Andyshine77

rms61moparman said:


> What is amazing to me is that there is *2.575* seconds difference in the top *15* saws in this competetion in approx 100 inches of wood!!!
> 
> Think about that........less time than a good SNEEZE in the top 15 saws!
> 
> Anyone who wants to split hairs on that is just a #%$*.
> 
> I for one, would be darned proud to own any one of them!
> 
> 
> Mike


 
Mike you will have one of your very own, mark my word.


----------



## blsnelling

husq2100 said:


> the ceramic coatings and better bearings will make 2/5ths of bugger all difference in a worksaw....Id bet there was more variation in the wood than what those mods would show.
> 
> boring the carb may or may not make a difference....but on a work saw...unless it is part of the whole engineering design and done with the balance of the engine it wont make a big difference... ########...well then you are looking for 100ths of a second. but considering the porting and use of these worksaws MHO is that those extra things dont add up.....what you do have is more emotional imput...thus feeling for a bigger result. tuning leaner for rpm may work for the perfect touch....but in whos hands and with what chain.....


 
I agree with you entirely. At some point, it's just the makings of a hobby. I have no evidence to prove that ceramic coatings help. Some even debate the benefit of a popup. That case can be argued based on the results of this testing. NMurphs saw has a Meteor 372 piston with windows cut in it. The cylinder is case matched and the cylinder walls raised on the sides such that they're even with the base of the cylinder. Both the intake and exhaust are 70% of the bore in width. The rear transfers have been widened towards the intake. I wouldn't call it a "mild" port job, but it's nothing more than a woods port. It works.


----------



## tlandrum

also let me be the first to get this out there before others try to.

#1 i was robbed, cheated, the trophy was pulled from my fingers.
#2 my new chain wasnt as sharp as theres
#3 my new chain was too sharp and grabby
#4 the gas wasnt right
#5 jd pushed too hard on my saw
#6 jd didnt push hard enough on my saw
#7 the 1 inch of wood that my saw cut was the hardest and was like cutting a glass marble
#8 the change in weather affected my saw
#9 my saw was too rich
#10 my saw was too lean
# 11 there was bark on my inch of log
#12 there was dirt on my log
#13 my part of the log was the largest diameter
#14 there was a knot on my part 
#15 there was a burl on my part



now that ive used up the top 15 reasons why i didnt win the rest of you will have to find another reason why you didnt.:angrysoapbox:


----------



## RiverRat2

Andyshine77 said:


> I think you guys would be surprised how well they run compared to a good running ported 372. No they won't keep up, but for a stock saw they do really well, as they should with 79cc.


 
Heck Yeah!!! I got to run Wendells 6401/7900 Dolkita and JD's Dolmar I think they were ported by Eric Copesy

I will be having one done by him!!!!!

The both Rocked!!! I think JD's was a bit more stout!!! *Sorry Wendell!!!*


----------



## blsnelling

I'm going with 6 and 14 But seriously, who cares? I'm happy to see that this has stayed amiable. I believe a good time has been had by all.


----------



## tlandrum

and i will add that since paul left before lunch and didnt get to cook the steaks ,ive got your ribeye on the grill right now jasha if you want to come get it if not ill take care of it for you


----------



## Andyshine77

tlandrum2002 said:


> also let me be the first to get this out there before others try to.
> 
> #1 i was robbed, cheated, the trophy was pulled from my fingers.
> #2 my new chain wasnt as sharp as theres
> #3 my new chain was too sharp and grabby
> #4 the gas wasnt right
> #5 jd pushed too hard on my saw
> #6 jd didnt push hard enough on my saw
> #7 the 1 inch of wood that my saw cut was the hardest and was like cutting a glass marble
> #8 the change in weather affected my saw
> #9 my saw was too rich
> #10 my saw was too lean
> # 11 there was bark on my inch of log
> #12 there was dirt on my log
> #13 my part of the log was the largest diameter
> #14 there was a knot on my part
> #15 there was a burl on my part
> 
> 
> 
> now that ive used up the top 15 reasons why i didnt win the rest of you will have to find another reason why you didnt.:angrysoapbox:


 
:yourock:


----------



## edisto

tlandrum2002 said:


> if there was a bad cut it was redone so rest assured jd done the best with each saw that it could do. this is not a science and i wont be posting further data for you guys to scrutinize. youll be seeing video,you have the results, it was broadcast live so i feel that no more investigation is needed. there were 3 people timing the cuts and when timing they were within tenths of a second of each other if not exactly the same. two of the timers were neutral party and the third is well vested in knowledge of how it is suppose to be done and has more experience than the rest of us combined. the totals were done by other neutral parties then rechecked by myself befor eposting the final data. it took 15 recorded times to get the average i have posted. for gods sake lets not take the fun out of it. :welcome:


 
Even with bad cuts, averages based on 15 times would provide a very solid comparison, and it seems like you guys exercised more than due diligence with the times.

I hope my asking for the numbers was not misconstrued as an attempt to scrutinize the results. I just thought it would be interesting to see the relative performances in the different sized logs...sort of a proxy to looking at the power bands.

Sounds like you put together a great weekend for those that could make it, and thanks for the effort that went into putting together a solid build-off!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

There really is nothing better than a stout 79'er....


----------



## srcarr52

blsnelling said:


> Cowroy, thanks for all the vids.
> 
> One thing is obvious here. Any of the top tier saws could win on any given day. That's just the nature of wood and the operation of a chainsaw. It's not cut and dried like so many want it to be. For example, I know that the #10 saw is significantly stronger/faster than the #5 saw. Watch the vids and you can hear that #10 is holding way more RPMs in the cut. I'm not complaining here, just making my point. That's just how saw testing goes. Been there done that. *My hat's off to Terry *for a valiant effort of completely unbiased saw testing. This was not an easy assignment, and I for one, really enjoyed it. I'm all in favor of doing this again.


 
:agree2: It's just the nature of testing to have error induced by the test procedure. But I think Terry and all who helped did a wonderful job of eliminating as much error as possible without the arborist equivalent of ballistics gel. 

With that said I would like to see all the times in the different woods sizes to see if mine did better in small or larger wood? Did I go for too much RPM and kill torque or is it going to be a monster with a larger bar? Really I'm happy with how I finished, besides... it was my first 371/372 build.


----------



## cowroy

Chris J. said:


> I wasn't going to ask, don't want to sound pushy, but curosity has gotten the best of me, any vids of my 2171 that Terry built?


 
I am sorry but no :bang: I was jawin instead of doin my job and missed it cause it was the first saw ran and I thought GT was still warmin up his skills. I thought I got it in some square wood but it was wendell :taped::msp_sad: I learned a lot about videoing sawpecks but the main thing is camera ready or not, I'm cuttin


----------



## komatsuvarna

I know everybody probably wants to see there numbers, but were talking about posting 345 numbers. :msp_cursing:


----------



## blsnelling

Square wood? Any results from that?


----------



## srcarr52

komatsuvarna said:


> I know everybody probably wants to see there numbers, but were talking about posting 345 numbers. :msp_cursing:


 
I suppose they are all on paper?


----------



## 04ultra

A message from Treesling'r who just text me asking me to post this from him ..Hes in AZ fighting fires at this time ..


*Honored to have finished where I did and that the results could be different on any given day. Thank you Terry for your organization , hospitality and efforts ..


Jasha 
Text 530-598-8093*

Just sent a few minutes ago from him....


----------



## cowroy

Oh and I have a lot more of vids of the buildoff and a lot of misc. saws and I am gonna put em all on youtube, but your gonna have to subscribe to my youtube page to see em cause it is just to many steps to post them all here. If you see yourself and your saw just message me and I will be glad to put your name and the saw size make model whatever in the description


----------



## komatsuvarna

srcarr52 said:


> I suppose they are all on paper?


 
They were, I don't know about after the hurricane came through and blowed our tent down lol.


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> Square wood? Any results from that?


 
the rain kinda messed up square wood racing, eric exibitioned a few wicked fast saws and i had the gracious opertunity to run a few of them and i will say this with 1000% certainty eric can build a race saw like no bodys bussiness. i ran ginks little 50cc saw and it was a friggin rocket. i guess my 460 was an joke compared to there saws. but i let any one that wanted to you my 460 take it for a whirl after the rain had stopped. but we didnt get to do any racing.


----------



## komatsuvarna

cowroy said:


> Oh and I have a lot more of vids of the buildoff and a lot of misc. saws and I am gonna put em all on youtube, but your gonna have to subscribe to my youtube page to see em cause it is just to many steps to post them all here. If you see yourself and your saw just message me and I will be glad to put your name and the saw size make model whatever in the description


 
You done a fine job friend.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

blsnelling said:


> Square wood? Any results from that?


 
Since it rained on & off so much there where no timed cuts in the square wood. there was alot of playing with different saws, but never any real effort to time it. I'm sure cowroy has some on video, he video'd just about everything but lunch


----------



## mdavlee

I think I made a couple cuts with terrys 460 in square wood and that was all I did. EC and gink had some saws out playing in it right before the rain.


----------



## blsnelling

I saw Eric's piped 3120 once. It is truely amazing!


----------



## komatsuvarna

blsnelling said:


> I saw Eric's piped 3120 once. It is truely amazing!


 
You ain't kiddin!


----------



## tlandrum

i got the pleasure of running it and its no joke more than you can imagine a chainsaw to do. you can pull up as hard as you possibly can on it and it wants more


----------



## grandpatractor

I finally got on the hotel computer. Terry already mentioned the top three saws that I liked there was also a couple more that I liked but I couldn't remember which ones they were as they all looked alike. 
We did do a couple of cuts a second time as once a hunk of bark caused a quick jam and another I let off just a hair soon as I was cutting out of a log. All the saws ran well except one and I was pushing them thru the wood as fast as they would let me and still keep them in the power band. 
I also put each of them thru a test log first right before the rest so I could get a feel and warm them up and clear them out.
We were testing saws and not the operator. 
I did have a good time too. 

That pecan pie and ice cream was good. I only had 3 pieces.:msp_tongue:


----------



## komatsuvarna

grandpatractor said:


> I finally got on the hotel computer. Terry already mentioned the top three saws that I liked there was also a couple more that I liked but I couldn't remember which ones they were as they all looked alike.
> We did do a couple of cuts a second time as once a hunk of bark caused a quick jam and another I let off just a hair soon as I was cutting out of a log. All the saws ran well except one and I was pushing them thru the wood as fast as they would let me and still keep them in the power band.
> I also put each of them thru a test log first right before the rest so I could get a feel and warm them up and clear them out.
> We were testing saws and not the operator.
> I did have a good time too.
> 
> That pecan pie and ice cream was good. I only had 3 pieces.:msp_tongue:


 

You done a fine job JD .


----------



## gink595

Hey Terry, thanks for having us, to bad about the rain, I was looking forward to the square wood! I didn't bring a big bar at all so I didn't get to play in the big stuff.

Hey Komatsu, I don't think we got to meet yesterday, if we did I didn't know it was you! I was looking forward to talking with ya:msp_smile:


----------



## komatsuvarna

gink595 said:


> Hey Komatsu, I don't think we got to meet yesterday, if we did I didn't know it was you! I was looking forward to talking with ya:msp_smile:


 
No sir we didn't. You guys got away before I knowed it. Next time!


----------



## RiverRat2

grandpatractor said:


> I finally got on the hotel computer. Terry already mentioned the top three saws that I liked there was also a couple more that I liked but I couldn't remember which ones they were as they all looked alike.
> We did do a couple of cuts a second time as once a hunk of bark caused a quick jam and another I let off just a hair soon as I was cutting out of a log. All the saws ran well except one and I was pushing them thru the wood as fast as they would let me and still keep them in the power band.
> I also put each of them thru a test log first right before the rest so I could get a feel and warm them up and clear them out.
> We were testing saws and not the operator.
> I did have a good time too.
> 
> *That pecan pie and ice cream was good. I only had 3 pieces*.:msp_tongue:



There was Pie and Ice cream??????

Hey JD it was good meeting you,, you did a great job with the saws

And the Pie & Ice cream!!!!

Looking forward to the Sconnie show,,, if I can make it ,,,,,


----------



## gink595

It was good meeting you JD, I coulda yacked for hours about bikes and Dolmars!


----------



## tlandrum

while you most of you guys wipe your saws off and set them on the shelf ,mine will be heading in for a tour of duty on this job[video=youtube;CNt1m44yWb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNt1m44yWb4[/video]


----------



## RiverRat2

ptjeep said:


> Riverrat2 passed a hat, some even threw in twice, some threw in none. Terry still came out in the hole.



Yeah that really Blows,,,,,

there were several that made me wonder how they thought 5 or six bucks would cover a fully prepared meal w/drinks/dessert picnic tables etc, fuel&bar oil for your saw, the tent they got under to get out of the rain then the sun, rain, sun, rain, rain, sun sun,,, the porta-john, a full load of oak logs that Terry Cut/loaded/hauleddidnt sell, not to forget the fuel to get the wood out of tha bush, on site, and set up, taken down, time,,,,,, and driving around town picking up tha stuff prolly burned @ least another 1/2 tank of petrol all donated????? 

Passing the hat!!!!!!! 

That really torqued me off after I counted the Money,, I was so embarrassed some of us felt compelled to dig a little deeper 
Sheesh!!!!! I know we couldnt cover it all and he graciously donated,,, so why not make a full effort to help out??? "Just Sayin"

Flame on me if you want,,,, its been eating on me since I went and threw the hat back in the Hooptee

K,,, I'm Done !!!!!

No Im not,,, and all the buiders donated the mods,,, Machine work, etc, etc, which is great,,,,, and good advertising,,, 

Maybe I just don't understand how it's supposed to work???


----------



## MarcS

For what it's worth I've got a 2171 that Scott (Treemonkey) ported for me this spring and couldn't be happier with it. What I like most about it is there isn't any quirks or drawbacks with it, it's just a really strong running 70cc saw with a boat load of torque and a smooth powerband. I let my dad run it who has been a certified Stihl tech and diehard Stihl man since the late 70's (and still is) and he even cracked a smile.


----------



## logging22

Stumpy just left my house to head home. He looks a little thin. You guys didnt feed him enough!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## srcarr52

grandpatractor said:


> I finally got on the hotel computer. Terry already mentioned the top three saws that I liked there was also a couple more that I liked but I couldn't remember which ones they were as they all looked alike.
> We did do a couple of cuts a second time as once a hunk of bark caused a quick jam and another I let off just a hair soon as I was cutting out of a log. All the saws ran well except one and I was pushing them thru the wood as fast as they would let me and still keep them in the power band.
> I also put each of them thru a test log first right before the rest so I could get a feel and warm them up and clear them out.
> We were testing saws and not the operator.
> I did have a good time too.
> 
> That pecan pie and ice cream was good. I only had 3 pieces.:msp_tongue:


 
I feel like you always get put to work at GTG's. Last time you were sharpening chains most of the day.


----------



## tlandrum

he said he was on a liquid diet:msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

tlandrum2002 said:


> he said he was on a liquid diet:msp_w00t:


 
LOL!! He didnt tell me that part. Thanks for hosting the party Terry. Class act all the way brother.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

RiverRat2 said:


> Heck Yeah!!! I got to run Wendells 6401/7900 Dolkita and JD's Dolmar I think they were ported by Eric Copesy
> 
> I will be having one done by him!!!!!
> 
> The both Rocked!!! I think JD's was a bit more stout!!! *Sorry Wendell!!!*


 
Oh yea! I had the pleasure of turning both of them 7900s loose also. I have to thank JD for directing my CAD toward a new 7900.  Thanks alot man.  It was great to meet JD. As was it to meet the rest of the gang also. Alot of awesome people. 
That treemonkey 026 was just awesome. I would have liked to have ran those piped saws EC and Gink had there. 
Terry, that 460 is a beast buddy. It was awesome to run it and I appreciate that.
The Treemonkey 372 was very stout as was treeslingers. I also ran Komatsu's 372 and 395 and he's got that porting down to a T. Both of them were very strong. I ran alot of the other build-off saws as well but wasnt sure which was which. I did run Simons 372 and it ran great as well. Mike's )Mdavlee) 372 in the build-off was as well built and as fast as any of them. They were all real runners. Awesome GTG to say the least. 
I will make it to the next one buddy, whenever it is,.


----------



## parrisw

Man you guys are making me jealous! I so wanted to be there.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

parrisw said:


> Man you guys are making me jealous! I so wanted to be there.


 
Hopefully you can make the next one bud. It would be a haul for you. Better to fly in I'd say. But hey, there's alot of vacationing spots around here. You could just include the next GTG into a vacation. Would be good to meet you old bud. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw

Anthony_Va. said:


> Hopefully you can make the next one bud. It would be a haul for you. Better to fly in I'd say. But hey, there's alot of vacationing spots around here. You could just include the next GTG into a vacation. Would be good to meet you old bud. :msp_thumbup:


 
Yes, thanks. That's a hell of a long way to go for a Chainsaw meet! Wife would kill me. Would be great to meet all you guys too.


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> that was the first saw up and i dont think it made it to video sorry chris but youll like it when you get your hands on it.in clean wood side by side cuts its right on my 372's azz


 


cowroy said:


> I am sorry but no :bang: I was jawin instead of doin my job and missed it cause it was the first saw ran and I thought GT was still warmin up his skills. I thought I got it in some square wood but it was wendell :taped::msp_sad: I learned a lot about videoing sawpecks but the main thing is camera ready or not, I'm cuttin




I guess I need to find the archived vid of the live feed, and pay closer attention to the first saw.

I don't name saws, but I'm thinking 14 of 20 might be appropriate.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> he said he was on a liquid diet:msp_w00t:


 
Now that's funny right there... We're glad you finally got the honor of meeting Stumpy... He did us proud...  And I ain't missing the next one!!!


----------



## cowroy

Hedgerow said:


> Now that's funny right there... We're glad you finally got the honor of meeting Stumpy... He did us proud...  And I ain't missing the next one!!!


 
It was good to meet ole stump. It was easy to tell he was just good people.


----------



## wendell

RiverRat2 said:


> Heck Yeah!!! I got to run Wendells 6401/7900 Dolkita and JD's Dolmar I think they were ported by Eric Copesy
> 
> I will be having one done by him!!!!!
> 
> The both Rocked!!! I think JD's was a bit more stout!!! *Sorry Wendell!!!*


 
It should be. JD had Eric go a little more aggressive with his but we did do a race on both ends of that big white oak and it ended up a tie.



WoodChucker81 said:


> There really is nothing better than a stout 79'er....


 
I got to run your 681. That saw is very impressive!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Now that's funny right there... We're glad you finally got the honor of meeting Stumpy... He did us proud...  And I ain't missing the next one!!!


 


cowroy said:


> It was good to meet ole stump. It was easy to tell he was just good people.


 
Now that ol Stump is famous, will he even talk to the rest of the gang down here? :msp_scared:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

cowroy said:


> It was good to meet ole stump. It was easy to tell he was just good people.


 
I Thought you where gonna say it was easy to tell who he was from the Daisy Dukes and Suspenders He was a nice guy though. I'd let him sleep in my yard too:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Chris J.

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now that ol Stump is famous, will he even talk to the rest of the gang down here? :msp_scared:



Maybe he'll let y'all appear in his new reality TV show :msp_thumbup:...I'll let y'all come with a good name for it .

Seriously, I haven't met him, but I'm willing to bet that his knowledge of chainsaws & modding them goes a lot deeper than his 'good ole boy' persona would indicate.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i wished i could of been there too. i was thinkin bout it all day but couldn't get to a computer until today. okay, now its all over but the shouting. what's next?
also, just want to say i'm real proud of stump. he did the amok crowd right. thanks stump.


----------



## Taxmantoo

cowroy said:


> I apologize, but I did not get the first saw ran and here is the only one I got of Simonizer for RiverRat and I wouldn't hesitate to send him a saw if I lived closer to him. Nice work sir


 
Simonizer's weekend gig: :msp_unsure:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bE_xJbZpWJM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sunfish

cowroy said:


> It was good to meet ole stump. It was easy to tell he was just good people.


 
STumpy sure is good people. Glad to have him close enough to call a neighbor. :msp_smile:


----------



## komatsuvarna

sunfish said:


> STumpy sure is good people.


 

Ill deffiently agree with that.


----------



## Double A

My question was never answered. Was a stock 372 run to make a comparison with the ported saws? Didn't a question arise whether some of these builders were making these woods port saws faster than stock?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

komatsuvarna said:


> Ill deffiently agree with that.


 
yall be keerful now. even though he is as you say if'n you ain't keerful his head'll swell up like a dog tick's and we'll have to squeeze his head to get it down to normal. jus sayin


----------



## sunfish

Double A said:


> My question was never answered. Was a stock 372 run to make a comparison with the ported saws? Didn't a question arise whether some of these builders were making these woods port saws faster than stock?


 
I asked the same ? Was said no stock 372s' at this event.


----------



## Hedgerow

Double A said:


> My question was never answered. Was a stock 372 run to make a comparison with the ported saws? Didn't a question arise whether some of these builders were making these woods port saws faster than stock?


 
??? I don't think there was a stock 372 there...


----------



## mdavlee

I think the only stock 372 was an xpw and I don't think it was ran in the same logs. It was brand new fueled up on the tailgate that morning any way.


----------



## Chris J.

Double A said:


> My question was never answered. Was a stock 372 run to make a comparison with the ported saws? Didn't a question arise whether some of these builders were making these woods port saws faster than stock?



IIRC (trying to keep track of two, actually three, threads), no. Terry will know for certain.


----------



## tlandrum

Double A said:


> My question was never answered. Was a stock 372 run to make a comparison with the ported saws? Didn't a question arise whether some of these builders were making these woods port saws faster than stock?


 
there was not a stock 372xp at the place. and i would hope that yes a few were faster than stock,duh


----------



## Double A

tlandrum2002 said:


> there was not a stock 372xp at the place. and i would hope that yes a few were faster than stock,duh



duh!.....a big equation was left out of the testing Terry.

If I remember right, one of the builders had trouble making his ported work saw run better than stock, so it is important to know, where a stock 372 stands with these other saws.


----------



## tlandrum

this was a build off, not some sort of controled testing to see how much faster than stock they were,it was a question of which one was fastest between the ones in the build regardless of how a particular saw performed compared to stock. so we were not interested in even running a stock saw. i don t think i have ever ran one stock nor do i plan on it. i bought all my 372's in need of work so before they ever ran in my posession they were ported.


----------



## Double A

Not surprised Terry. Hillbilly saw building 101! Who cares what saw was faster, liked the pie best!


----------



## Hedgerow

Double A said:


> duh!.....a big equation was left out of the testing Terry.
> 
> If I remember right, one of the builders had trouble making his ported work saw run better than stock, so it is important to know, where a stock 372 stands with these other saws.


 
Hmmm.... I can't attest to how the new xpw would compare, but I know my stock 372 wasn't fit to bring water to the stump broke 372... And I thought it was a decent runner. As far as real data? I got nothin'... Sorry...:dunno:


----------



## Double A

Thanks for your opinion hedgerow. Was just looking for a comparison, instead of and excuse! This would've been the perfect time to show the difference and put this ugly rumor to rest.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Double A said:


> duh!.....a big equation was left out of the testing Terry.
> 
> If I remember right, one of the builders had trouble making his ported work saw run better than stock, so it is important to know, where a stock 372 stands with these other saws.


 
Id guess about all of them was faster than the stock 385 that was there.


----------



## mdavlee

I do have videos on my youtube of 2 of the saws in that buildoff. One was stock at the time and the other modded. Then both were in the buildoff. They're both red and black. If I remember right the modded was around 30% faster than a stock one with a few tanks through it.


----------



## Simonizer

Double A said:


> Thanks for your opinion hedgerow. Was just looking for a comparison, instead of and excuse! This would've been the perfect time to show the difference and put this ugly rumor to rest.


What's the rumour? Stock saws are faster than modded saws?


----------



## Double A

Simonizer said:


> What's the rumour? Stock saws are faster than modded saws?


 
No! One of the "top" builders was accused of having built a ported saw slower than stock, and it wasn't you.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I do have videos on my youtube of 2 of the saws in that buildoff. One was stock at the time and the other modded. Then both were in the buildoff. They're both red and black. If I remember right the modded was around 30% faster than a stock one with a few tanks through it.


 
Thanks Mike. I was going to throw out a similar #, but it would have been based on feel, not quantifiable.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Double A said:


> Thanks for your opinion hedgerow. Was just looking for a comparison, instead of and excuse! This would've been the perfect time to show the difference and put this ugly rumor to rest.


 
How much more of a comparison do you need?? If you've run a saw fer a couple of years you should know how it handles. The power differenc in stock vs modified is usually night & day. 

I have a ? fer you. Have you ever run a stock 372xp???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> How much more of a comparison do you need?? If you've run a saw fer a couple of years you should know how it handles. The power differenc in stock vs modified is usually night & day.
> 
> I have a ? fer you. Have you ever run a stock 372xp???


 
Hay Stump good afternoon, I have ran a stock one and a Stumpbroke 372 (liked the stumpbroke better). Did I win anything.  I'm glad you made it home ok.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Cowroy put some more of the videos on his page from the GTG.

Check em out YouTube - ‪cowroy64's Channel‬&rlm;


----------



## husq2100

stumpyshusky said:


> How much more of a comparison do you need?? If you've run a saw fer a couple of years you should know how it handles. The power differenc in stock vs modified is usually night & day.
> 
> I have a ? fer you. Have you ever run a stock 372xp???


 
If Double A is who I think he is, then he has more experience running saws here than most.....among other things has tested stock saws in a falling enviroment for retailers.........


----------



## tlandrum

i too have a good idea who double a is and dont mind being given a hard time by him. hes got more experience than i do in this game. aint that right dennis


----------



## Stumpys Customs

husq2100 said:


> If Double A is who I think he is, then he has more experience running saws here than most.....among other things has tested stock saws in a falling enviroment for retailers.........


 
My question is still a valid one, and it wasn't ment to be antagonistic. Just a simple question no matter who he is or what he does.


----------



## husq2100

tlandrum2002 said:


> i too have a good idea who double a is and dont mind being given a hard time by him. hes got more experience than i do in this game. aint that right dennis


 
I dont think He is Dennis.......................but very close.......


----------



## tlandrum

well then call him dennis jr


----------



## parrisw

husq2100 said:


> If Double A is who I think he is, then he has more experience running saws here than most.....among other things has tested stock saws in a falling enviroment for retailers.........


 
Its Dennis's son.


----------



## tlandrum

Double A said:


> No! One of the "top" builders was accused of having built a ported saw slower than stock, and it wasn't you.


 
i know where your headed with this but in my opinion thats was not the case this go around,so lets not pollute this thread with the past. it benifits no one to bring it up.


----------



## rms61moparman

How come there always has to be one BUTTHEAD that tries to louse up everything good???


Mike


----------



## logging22

Whats a double A anyway?? Who is Dennis, and whats it to us???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Whats a double A anyway?? Who is Dennis, and whats it to us???


 
????????????


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Whats a double A anyway?? Who is Dennis, and whats it to us???


 
Hmmm.... Don't know... I think he may have just wanted to have a new stock saw run along with the ported 
saws as a baseline. To show how much an improvement a good woods port is over a stock saw. This would have been interesting to see, but just didn't work out. I promise though, if there's a 7900 build off in the near future, I'll be glad to send a bone stock, well broke in 7900 as a base line... 
Unless Stumpy gets his hands on it first...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Double A

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm.... Don't know... I think he may have just wanted to have a new stock saw run along with the ported
> saws as a baseline. To show how much an improvement a good woods port is over a stock saw. This would have been interesting to see, but just didn't work out.




Yep! That's all I wanted know. So now, Terry needs to be givin the reda$$ for not taking full advantage of the Hillybilly dyno!


----------



## tlandrum

i think my plate was pretty full that day,im not saying the info wouldnt have been useful to someone. if any one close by has a stock saw i still have wood left to make a side by side comparison with mine.


----------



## Simonizer

What do you speculate the times would be? I'm thinking 20-27 secs or so. Tough to say. Even a stock 390 would be interesting.


----------



## tlandrum

we did run my stock 385xp in the same wood and about half way through the cut we just laughed and pulled it out of the log. there is just no comparison ,the 372 was faster by a mile


----------



## Simonizer

Cool. Well don't take any flack Terry. We all think you did an awesome job and really put your shoulder into making it a very successful and fun event. Cheers bro.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think my plate was pretty full that day,im not saying the info wouldnt have been useful to someone. if any one close by has a stock saw i still have wood left to make a side by side comparison with mine.


 
I'm with Terry on this one, I'm sure he's had his hands FULL since this idea came up. I couldn't even keep up with reading the thread let alone put a GTG like this together. Good job Terry, I think you earned a seat at T-Dawgs when ever you want.


----------



## barneyrb

*REMATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Just let me know when and where....


----------



## RiverRat2

Double A said:


> My question was never answered. Was a stock 372 run to make a comparison with the ported saws? Didn't a question arise whether some of these builders were making these woods port saws faster than stock?



There was a stock one there,,, and it ran really well,,, just no real comparison done that I saw,,,

I cant remember who had it but somebody had one there,,, so many good running saws,,, it was pretty cool actually!!!



tlandrum2002 said:


> we did run my stock 385xp in the same wood and about half way through the cut we just laughed and pulled it out of the log. there is just no comparison ,the 372 was faster by a mile



Yep I had my stock 390 wearing/32" bar there and basically the same result,,,, it ran good,,,, but no match for the ported 372's in the smaller wood,,, however the chain on the 390 had a bunch of hours on it with some handfiled touch ups and I should have freshened iit up on the grinder before I left
in retrospec I guess it would have been cool to compare a stock 372 and a class bigger husky saw in the same wood,,

funny how hindsight is always 20/20,,, Ehhhh????


----------



## Anthony_Va.

So...any word on what saw will be honored at the next build-off? 460 sounds fun, or 7900. 7900 might be harder for people to get. A 460 would be fun. Should at least be a different brand each time but thats JMO. 660 would be aweome but hard for some to afford just for a build-off. 440 460 or 7900 would be awesome.

What do y'all think? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

Let's go 346. We did a 70cc saw, now let's do a 50cc. Not a better 2-saw plan going.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

blsnelling said:


> Let's go 346. We did a 70cc saw, now let's do a 50cc. Not a better 2-saw plan going.


 
That would be a good one too. Even a 361 buildoff would be cool. They respond good to mods.


----------



## blsnelling

Anthony_Va. said:


> That would be a good one too. Even a 361 buildoff would be cool. They respond good to mods.


 
Any 60cc is pointless when you have a 346 and 372


----------



## WoodChuck'r

wendell said:


> I got to run your 681. That saw is very impressive!


 
It's power is outta control. She's a fat 'ole girl that's for sure.....


----------



## Anthony_Va.

blsnelling said:


> Any 60cc is pointless when you have a 346 and 372


 
Ya, I kinda realized that after I bought my 372XPW other day, 

Still would be fun for a buildoff though. Plus changing brands would be cool I thought.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

WoodChucker81 said:


> It's power is outta control. She's a fat 'ole girl that's for sure.....


 
I got a PM while ago from a buddy on here who just bought a new 681. I won'e mention his name incase he wants to surprise us.


----------



## edisto

blsnelling said:


> Let's go 346. We did a 70cc saw, now let's do a 50cc. Not a better 2-saw plan going.


 
Kind of changes the "work saw" aspect of it, doesn't it?


----------



## tlandrum

you can count me out on a toy build,if i cant make a living with it i wont touch it.372,440,460,660,395 im in on other than that good luck to you all


----------



## blsnelling

edisto said:


> Kind of changes the "work saw" aspect of it, doesn't it?


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> you can count me out on a toy build,if i cant make a living with it i wont touch it.372,440,460,660,395 im in on other than that good luck to you all


 
I guess you guys haven't run a good 346 then!


----------



## sunfish

I have too many hours behind a 346xp to call it a toy. :msp_wink:

Count me in, if anybody wants to do a 346 build off.


----------



## srcarr52

How about a MS260/026 build off. If you don't mind mixing brands that would be a good two saw plan.


----------



## tlandrum

i can say that ive ran blown crew cabs and it didnt change my mind. its a toy not a work saw. i think a work saw is 70cc or more


----------



## gink595

tlandrum2002 said:


> you can count me out on a toy build,if i cant make a living with it i wont touch it.372,440,460,660,395 im in on other than that good luck to you all


 
So how many tree's has that decapitated 026 and 460 knock down? So much for that theory


----------



## Arrowhead

I prolly work my 50cc saws more than 70cc-100cc saws.


----------



## tlandrum

frank they killed trees in there former life lol you got me on that one


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> i can say that ive ran blown crew cabs and it didnt change my mind. its a toy not a work saw. i think a work saw is 70cc or more


 
I present to you 50cc saws that run like 70cc saws.


----------



## Double A

So Terry, IYHO what did this build off accomplish??????? Besides just having fun! 

What your data shows me is "anyone" can mod a 372. LOL


----------



## longbar

Double A said:


> So Terry, IYHO what did this build off accomplish??????? What your data shows me is "anyone" can mod a 372. LOL


 
I think alot of guys accomplished alot of fun. They are satisfied with the results so the end. You can always do your own test if you wanna accomplish something else. BTW Im not Terry.


----------



## tlandrum

it accomplished just that. theres only so much you can do to a saw for a work saw no matter who you are. you can get more out of them,,,, but in my humble opinion they are no longer workable day in and day out when you push them farther.


----------



## grandpatractor

longbar said:


> I think alot of guys accomplished alot of fun. BTW Im not Terry.


 
He isn't Thor either!


----------



## tlandrum

with some of those saws that were in the build in your hands you could really feel how strong some builders skills were and others not so much. ive already said that this ranking of saws is not the gospel by no means. it was luck of the draw in where the cut was made in the wood with each saw. it can easily be arranged to stick these saws in consistant wood like basswood or poplar to get consistentcy and i will guarentee you the line up will change. if folks want further testing on these saws mine can be in a box tommorrow headed to where the testing would be.the offer is already on the table for the wood to be supplied by an unnamed party and the testing to be carried out by a very well known and highly respected man. ive had evry one of those saws in my hand and can tell you for certain there are 3 or 4 that are walk offs from the rest but on that given day the wood decided the winner.


----------



## longbar

grandpatractor said:


> He isn't Thor either!


 
 When you having the Kita/Dolmar build? Wetgunpowder could supply all the 7900's we need


----------



## shwinecat

blsnelling said:


> I guess you guys haven't run a good 346 then!


 
Okay be honest with your peers here Brad. You are not choosing the 346 due to the fact it's kind of your "specialty" saw. Before you answer I have cut with a 346 you ported.


----------



## blsnelling

shwinecat said:


> Okay be honest with your peers here Brad. You are not choosing the 346 due to the fact it's kind of your "specialty" saw. Before you answer I have cut with a 346 you ported.


 
Say what? I'd put my 346 up against anyone's. Sorry, but I don't follow.


----------



## rms61moparman

shwinecat said:


> Okay be honest with your peers here Brad. You are not choosing the 346 due to the fact it's kind of your "specialty" saw. Before you answer I have cut with a 346 you ported.


 


He does build a killer 346.
But so do others.
It is a fairly easy saw to make run really well.


Mike


----------



## shwinecat

blsnelling said:


> Say what? I'd put my 346 up against anyone's. Sorry, but I don't follow.


 
Simply stating that you are very good at porting the 346 and it would fall right into your comfort zone if they picked that saw. If they picked the 346 you would be grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## blsnelling

shwinecat said:


> Simply stating that you are very good at porting the 346 and it would fall right into your comfort zone if they picked that saw. If they picked the 346 you would be grinning from ear to ear.


 
Gotcha. I won't deny that But it's also probably the most popular saw on the forum. I think it would be a very relavant build


----------



## shwinecat

blsnelling said:


> Gotcha. I won't deny that But it's also probably the most popular saw on the forum. I think it would be a very relavant build


 
I won't argue with you on that. My brother and I will get 10 saws out to do some comparisons and I just find myself really always wanting to go back to that saw.


----------



## tlandrum

you guys are welcome to build whatever you want, whether its ones builders strength or another. i hope who ever hosts it gets lets grief, whining and complaining than what i have put up with. theres more friggin couch riding saw builders on this forum than you can ever imagine. youll not make everyone happy no matter the saw choice, location,type of wood , food that served at lunch or the dammm toilet paper in the crapper. with the crap ive heard after this build you guys may need to find another host for the tn gtg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling

Sorry to hear that Terry. I thought this had stayed amiable. Perhaps more has gone on behind the scenes than we're aware of.


----------



## tlandrum

ive gotten more behind the seens whing than you very well can imagine. they dont want to publicly whine for fear of ridicule. this build is complained about on more than just this site too.


----------



## rms61moparman

Don't let it bother you Terry!
No matter what you do some (enter your favorite expletive here) will always cry and whine.
Funny thing, I don't recall the ones whining and complaining even being there???
Remember they are always welcome to host their own show and then THEY can make the rules to please themselves.
You had a great GTG. 


Mike


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive gotten more behind the seens whing than you very well can imagine. they dont want to publicly whine for fear of ridicule. this build is complained about on more than just this site too.


 
I have no trouble believing that. It's beyond some guy's ability to remain amiable and simply have fun. For some, it's a cut throat win at any cost mentality. I have no desire to compete at that level.


----------



## wendell

Terry, I am very, very sorry to hear that.


----------



## edisto

blsnelling said:


> I guess you guys haven't run a good 346 then!


 
You have...and you have a 2-saw plan for a reason.


----------



## blsnelling

edisto said:


> You have...and you have a 2-saw plan for a reason.


 
+1. Pick your brand, but a 50cc and a 70cc will just about do it all. Matter of fact, the 50cc is probably the most valuable tool for the majority of users.

346 & 372
261 & 440/460
5100/5105 and 7900


----------



## tlandrum

ive said all along that if the fun gets taken out of it i will take myself out of it too.


----------



## rms61moparman

blsnelling said:


> +1. Pick your brand, but a 50cc and a 70cc will just about do it all. Matter of fact, the 50cc is probably the most valuable tool for the majority of users.
> 
> 346 & 372
> 261 & 440/460
> 5100/5105 and *7300*/7900


 


There...I fixed it for ya!


Mike


----------



## Wild Knight

blsnelling said:


> +1. Pick your brand, but a 50cc and a 70cc will just about do it all. Matter of fact, the 50cc is probably the most valuable tool for the majority of users.
> 
> 346 & 372
> 261 & 440/460
> 5100/5105 and 7900


 
I wouldn't mind seeing a 261/441 build.


----------



## blsnelling

Terry, don't let them do that to you. You know who you are and don't need the approval of the naysayers to confirm that. Ignore them and go about your life. I don't know what all's gone on, but I can only imagine.


----------



## shwinecat

blsnelling said:


> I have no trouble believing that. It's beyond some guy's ability to remain amiable and simply have fun. For some, it's a cut throat win at any cost mentality. I have no desire to compete at that level.


 
I don't get it? When you look at the top ten saws and how they performed and how close they were it could have been anyones ball game.

The rules for this were laid out on the very first post. If you don't agree don't play. I think Brad hit the nail on the head with the fact that some are not in it for fun.


----------



## blsnelling

Wild Knight said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a 261/441 build.


 
I like that idea too


----------



## blsnelling

shwinecat said:


> I don't get it? When you look at the top ten saws and how they performed and how close they were it could have been anyones ball game.
> 
> The rules for this were laid out on the very first post. If you don't agree don't play. I think Brad hit the nail on the head with the fact that some are not in it for fun.


 
There's so much more to this game than many realize. There are some seriously cut throat players in this game.


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> you guys are welcome to build whatever you want, whether its ones builders strength or another. i hope who ever hosts it gets lets grief, whining and complaining than what i have put up with. theres more friggin couch riding saw builders on this forum than you can ever imagine. youll not make everyone happy no matter the saw choice, location,type of wood , food that served at lunch or the dammm toilet paper in the crapper. with the crap ive heard after this build you guys may need to find another host for the tn gtg!!!!!!!!!



Terry, everyone I know who has hosted any type of GTG has basically had the same complaints. Some folks just don't grasp what goes into hosting a GTG.




blsnelling said:


> Sorry to hear that Terry. I thought this had stayed amiable. Perhaps more has gone on behind the scenes than we're aware of.



Most likely so. Maybe it's just my imagination, but I've noticed something that seems strange--There haven't been a lot of comments in the threads, most comments have been posted by the same handfull of folks. Why so few comments from the others that were in attendance?


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive gotten more behind the seens whing than you very well can imagine. they dont want to publicly whine for fear of ridicule. this build is complained about on more than just this site too.



This post answers my question.


----------



## blsnelling

Really, this was all about having fun, before anything else. I know for a fact that my #10 saw is significantly stronger than my #5 saw, but *I don't care.* This kind of testing will always have a wide margin of error. I'm know that and am OK with that. I had fun, and most involved had fun, and that's all that matters.


----------



## blsnelling

Chris J. said:


> Maybe it's just my imagination, but I've noticed something that seems strange--There haven't been a lot of comments in the threads, most comments have been posted by the same handfull of folks. Why so few comments from the others that were in attendance?


 
Because we're just the loud mouths that have nothing better to do than post on AS


----------



## shwinecat

blsnelling said:


> There's so much more to this game than many realize. There are some seriously cut throat players in this game.


 
It's not for the fun of it at that point. It is for the business or what can be gained. I deal with this everyday in my job. People think they should just be given what one guy has worked a life time to get. 

Terry just be strong enough to weed through what really matters. The true character of a man shines through when chips are down. I am trying not to laugh but I bet this makes you happy you are not doing this for a living and have to deal with the whining everyday.


----------



## parrisw

I vote 395 build off! Why? Because I have one in a box waiting to be built.


----------



## 8433jeff

Terry, blow it off. I know that is easier said than done, but this was done as best as you could from an onlookers perspective. And the thing is, you could have done twice as much (and you did an awful lot-no doubt about that) and the dregs that are whining would still be whining about something else. It doesn't seem to matter to them if they don't give any help or do anything for themselves-so don't let them matter anymore than they want to contribute.


----------



## indiansprings

Terry, I really appreciate all the effort and expense you went through to get guys to build a "true" work saw. My saws are all just work saws when you get down to it, they have to earn their keep day in and day out with 
the exception of a sentimental 028 Stihl that will always be my favorite. If anything it demonstrates in a real world work comparison that any given saw can be faster in "real wood". People knew this going in to this saw 
off. With an average over five pieces I'd call it as fair as you possibly do it. The thing that sucks is you can never please everyone and some folks may not be able to handle their saw or their guy's saw coming out on top.
It's just like Double A's bull chit, I'd recommend that he buy two 372's and keep one stock and send the other to the builder of his choice and then he can do his own testing and not bother anyone with the ignorant pot 
stirring questions. I don't know what ties are bringing at the mill where you are at, but here about 28.00 to 30.00 bucks. I can't imagine anyone buying new untreated ties to put on a gtg, lol and even with them there 
will be inconsistency in the wood and people will cry foul. I'll say one thing, I have been as big as skeptic as anyone about increased production of a ported saw, I humbly have seen the light. Unfortunately my 460 got 
caught up in the Canadian Postal strike, nothing Simon could have done to prevent it, but these results have already shown I will increase production when using one to buck up the logs to size and when your cutting 
16 or 20 inches that adds up to a chit load of cutting. IMHO glad you kept it real world with saws that can be used every day, I have no interest in toys, thinly veiled race saws, as they have no use in the real world.
Their is a whole different forum on the web to discuss those saws. If any more work saw contest are held it should be in the 70cc and up saws as they are going to hold up in the real world in work conditions. I'm fond of my 346, fonder of my 261, but even modded and performing at a higher level I would worry about their chassis holding up if I started using it like a 70cc saw on 70cc size wood. Now keeping in their design parameters to be used a limb saw, light firewood saw, I'll admit they would be a hoot to use on stuff 10-12" and under, but not day in and day out on 18" and up stuff. 
I've hosted corporate events, shooting events for charity for pete's sake, trap, skeet, five stand shotgun events, people don't realize the time, effort, EXPENSE, and you always have the guys that will ##### about anything, they had to shoot in the higher wind, they had to shoot when the sun was in their eyes, they didn't like the catfish dinners, why was there coleslaw on the bbq sandwhiches, xxxxx team had ringers, the bullchit just never stopped. I was fortunate to win the Daisy BB gun challenge hosted by Daisy for charity three years in a row shooting competition air rifles, people had so many rumors started it was rigged, I quit participating,it 
just wasn't worth it to me or putting the guys hosting the event through the chit. 

You should be proud for hosting the first event where 20 guys had the confidence in you and your integrity to host a fair, unbiased attempt to run work saws against each other. I think it made a big step in putting builder wars at rest, it shows that there is a whole bunch of capable, good, competent builders out there. I wouldn't be afraid to send a saw to anyone of the guys that built a saw for this event. For guys like AA, keep your mouth shut if you didn't have a saw that participated. When the 460 arrives that Simon woods ported, I have before videos and I will post the after videos, the same piece of wood is still sitting up on blocks. You'll be able to see the before and after performance on the same post. That should ease you pains on how one specific saw responded to a woods port. 

Terry again, kudo's for hosting the first and hopefully not the last work saw build off. You have been a true Southern Gentleman throughout the whole process. My hat is off to you. It killed me to stay and bale hay that got wet on Weds night, I would have love to have been there. It was prolly best for my pocket book I didn't make it.lol


----------



## blsnelling

indiansprings said:


> You should be proud for hosting the first event where 20 guys had the confidence in you and your integrity to host a fair, unbiased attempt to run work saws against each other. I think it made a big step in putting builder wars at rest, it shows that there is a whole bunch of capable, good, competent builders out there. I wouldn't be afraid to send a saw to anyone of the guys that built a saw for this event.
> 
> Terry again, kudo's for hosting the first and hopefully not the last work saw build off. You have been a true Southern Gentleman throughout the whole process. My hat is off to you. It killed me to stay and bale hay that got wet on Weds night, I would have love to have been there. It was prolly best for my pocket book I didn't make it.lol


 
A big 10-4 good buddy!


----------



## srcarr52

Terry, I'm sorry to hear about the pains that you have had to deal with and I hope that I have not contributed. Please take the positive comments with more weight then the negatives. There will always be complainers amongst us but those who are grateful will remember the effort you put in forever. You're an all right guy in my book and many others. Thanks again.


----------



## blsnelling

Terry, had I not had confidence in your motives and execution, I would not have sent my saw. BTW, we did send you about $15,000 worth of saws at replacement cost


----------



## indiansprings

Brad, I do agree whole heartedly that the 346/261 class of saw is (if the truth where known) is the most common size saw used on a daily basis by most of the user's on AS. Everyone (myself included) likes to post about 440's, 372's, 7900's, etc, they are the "macho" manly man's saw. I'd be willingly to bet money if there was anyway to accurately determine that 70% of the guys that post could get by with no more than a 346 or 261.
They are more than capable of cutting firewood for any individuals needs. I cut for years with a lowly 028, all I knew it was better than the homelite super ez I started on. The guys logging and falling and production 
fire wood guys are the one that really appreciate the 70cc saws day in and day out. They earn their living for them. I could get by without one, but it would be tough, a heck of a lot harder in many cases.

I stopped by my Stihl dealer today, bad news, he is not going to be able to fulfill my request for two 440's, his distributor says they can't get them, I had him call to double check while I was standing there, so after this 
thread I guess it will be a Husky 372, my local dealer has 372xp's still in stock, the question is guys should I buy a 372xp or pay the difference and shipping on a 372 xpw? Anyone that knows where I can find a XPW, 
please send me a pm. Now to find the best deal on a port job from the top ten contestants.lol that will be the tough part.


----------



## tlandrum

i can say that all the guys that sent saws for the build have not done any real whining about the results, but there is a different story that could be told. i have a thick internet skin and i dont take it to heart. theres a lot of tough guys behind a keyboard that will post a negative opinion about things that transpired but dont have a dog in the fight.


----------



## parrisw

I know everyone has said it Terry but, you did a great thing, I don't think there is anybody around that would have done what you have done here. I'm a pretty easy going guy for the most part, but to host and event like that, be out of pocket money, and then have people complain, well, that would set me off, and they'd be taking a ride on my BOOT!!!!! Thats the biggest thing I hate is the whiners and complainers, and it always seems they are the ones that do the least to help in any way. 

Hopefully next time I have a few extra bucks and can send a saw over.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

That really blows that a few douchebags are complaining about an awesome GTG. Anyone that was there would agree with that. It may have been my first one but I know that they don't get much better than that. It seems no one really cares where they finished. I personally ran almost all of the buildoff saws and they were all veryfast. I agree with Terry that three or four really stood out rom the crowd though. 
I hate to see a good GTG spot get ruined by a bunch of freakin crybabies. Why complain to Terry in private? Come to the forum and show yur faces cowards! :msp_angry:


----------



## srcarr52

blsnelling said:


> Terry, had I not had confidence in your motives and execution, I would not have sent my saw. BTW, we did send you about $15,000 worth of saws at replacement cost


 
Terry, you don't have to send mine back right away if you could use it. It may not have been that fastest but I'm sure it would increase someone production. If you're keeping it for a while let me know and I'll drop ship you a new chain break handle that will block the exhaust. I don't want to be responsible for any more burnt hands.  There may have been a complaint about that but it was appropriate.


----------



## tlandrum

thanks but i have more saws than i could run as is. i will start shipping them back out as soon as i can get the time. i think i have 4 left to send back. i have little possums saw,barneyrb'saw,nmurph's saw and yours to send back. i will have to go get packing tape before i can get them ready to go.


----------



## Double A

I don't know if my complaint about no baseline testing is part of the problem, but I spoke up and asked an honest question, and not behind anybody's back. I also said besides having "fun" what were you trying to accomplish? I do feel Terry got offended when asked that question. No biggie, according to Terry, he said he has thick internet skin. No biggie, back at ya! 

Now, for this next build I suggest you add a hand filed chain build with it, because we all know a good saws worthless without a good chain, and I don't think there's a good chain filer in the bunch.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Terry, I have a complaint and I'm not afraid to post it in open forum.

Why did you put the porta crapper over by my truck?? you knew that's where I was gonna sleep!!!
Then you fed everybody suasage buisquits fer breakfast; brats, wieners, & baked beans fer lunch.
I think Wendell was the last one in there before bedtime & made it hard to sleep. The nightmares have come back & have felt sick to my tummy ever since. How dare you do that to me.














Wait, my fualt, the crapper was there before I parked the truck. Oh well, nothing else to complain aboutthat I didn't say right to yer face in person at the GTG. You addresse any concern I had about how things were gonna go down.


----------



## Justsaws

tlandrum2002 said:


> i can say that all the guys that sent saws for the build have not done any real whining about the results, but there is a different story that could be told. i have a thick internet skin and i dont take it to heart. theres a lot of tough guys behind a keyboard that will post a negative opinion about things that transpired but dont have a dog in the fight.


 
I have no dog in the fight and have not read much of the thread but would like to commend you on your long term efforts and expense. It is not easy or cheap to do what was done and you did it with a reasonable amount of transparency which is also not easy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Double A said:


> I don't know if my complaint about no baseline testing is part of the problem, but I spoke up and asked an honest question, and not behind anybody's back. I also said besides having "fun" what were you trying to accomplish? I do feel Terry got offended when asked that question. No biggie, according to Terry, he said he has thick internet skin. No biggie, back at ya!
> 
> Now, for this next build I suggest you add a hand filed chain build with it, because we all know a good saws worthless without a good chain, and I don't think there's a good chain filer in the bunch.


 
Are you gonna host it??? Are all the chains gonna be run on the same saw? Will you have a digital tach to make sure the chains are run at the exact same speed? Also make sure you have a chain fresh off the reel just to make sure that the filed chain does infact increase chain efficiency. I don't feel that a filed chain will outcut a factory chain. I need some scientific data to prove this rumor.


----------



## dingeryote

Before things get sideways with plans for the next showdown and such, I just wanted to holler at all you loons involved in this and say thanks!!

The whole thing made for an entertaining and informative several days worth of threads to enjoy, and no doubt, stir the pot for even more down the road.

Good stuff!!!

Thanks!
Dingeryote


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> i can say that all the guys that sent saws for the build have not done any real whining about the results, but there is a different story that could be told. i have a thick internet skin and i dont take it to heart. theres a lot of tough guys behind a keyboard that will post a negative opinion about things that transpired but dont have a dog in the fight.


 
Sounds typical of that lot. They're a pretty pathetic bunch.

Just to clarify what I was saying, it's not like the entire race world is a bunch of pricks. Just like here on AS, there's a handful that have an attitude. They care nothing about the truth or what really happens. All they want to do is cause trouble and hate on people. On the other hand, most of them are good guys, just like most here.


----------



## gink595

blsnelling said:


> Sounds typical of that lot. They're a pretty pathetic bunch.
> 
> Just to clarify what I was saying, it's not like the entire race world is a bunch of pricks. Just like here on AS, there's a handful that have an attitude. They care nothing about the truth or what really happens. All they want to do is cause trouble and hate on people. On the other hand, most of them are good guys, just like most here.


 
And we've all been guilty of that, haven't we Brad!


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> you guys are welcome to build whatever you want, whether its ones builders strength or another. i hope who ever hosts it gets lets grief, whining and complaining than what i have put up with. theres more friggin couch riding saw builders on this forum than you can ever imagine. youll not make everyone happy no matter the saw choice, location,type of wood , food that served at lunch or the dammm toilet paper in the crapper. with the crap ive heard after this build you guys may need to find another host for the tn gtg!!!!!!!!!



I ain't sick like I was at the first TN GTG. I can and will help you get things ready and clean up the mess. You guys put on a great GTG!!!! Anyone who says otherwise is just a ##########. 

I do enjoy the cooler weather of a winter, spring, or fall event but Jon and myself can get there in an hour to help out anytime I ain't on vacation.  If you need our help with anything from crowd control to port-a-potty clean up just let me know. 



rms61moparman said:


> Don't let it bother you Terry!
> No matter what you do some (enter your favorite expletive here) will always cry and whine.
> Funny thing, I don't recall the ones whining and complaining even being there???
> Remember they are always welcome to host their own show and then THEY can make the rules to please themselves.
> You had a great GTG.
> 
> 
> Mike



Terry is a great guy and a good friend to have. But then you have seen that yourself. 

Some people ain't happy no matter what.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

WTF????? I Can't Believe Someone Sucked All the Fun out of this Event..... It was supposed to be all for fun (For Everybody). Not a Nit Picking contest. I guess in the end the complaining beat out the Fun by a fair amount:msp_thumbdn: Way to go DB's


----------



## mdavlee

Even if Terry doesn't want to do any more build offs I hope he'll continue to have atleast one gtg a year down there. It's a great place and they put on a heck of a gtg. 

Too bad about the complaints. There's always someone going to complain that's the nature of competition it seems. It shouldn't be that way, but it is. If you think this is bad some of the truck and tractor pulling is way worse.


----------



## barneyrb

Terry, just tell ole Barn who it was, we'll send Bubba down there and the problem will go away.


----------



## edisto

blsnelling said:


> +1. Pick your brand, but a 50cc and a 70cc will just about do it all. Matter of fact, the 50cc is probably the most valuable tool for the majority of users.
> 
> 346 & 372
> 261 & 440/460
> 5100/5105 and 7900


 
If you never leave your yard, then 50cc will do the trick. My small saws only get fired up when I'm up in a tree, or cutting pecan or hickory blocks for the smoker.

If we are going to base a build-off on the amount of use, I say we have a leaf-blower buildoff. Lots of peach orchards around here, so I should be able to get a collection of uniform leaves. I've been dying to try out my 2-stage system, where I use one leaf blower to cool another.

If we go for a weed-whacker buildoff, I think someone in the midwest will have to host it.



blsnelling said:


> Really, this was all about having fun, before anything else. I know for a fact that my #10 saw is significantly stronger than my #5 saw, but *I don't care.* This kind of testing will always have a wide margin of error. I'm know that and am OK with that. I had fun, and most involved had fun, and that's all that matters.



This must be the 10th time you said you didn't care that 5 outran 10. You must really mean it! :msp_tongue:

As I said before, even with inconsistency in the wood, the average of 15 cuts is going to make for a solid comparison. Terry and crew did it right. It sounds like the top saws could easily have switched order, but that would not be due to any bias against a particular saw, but due instead to the close performance of the saws. With 15 cuts the "good" cuts and "bad cuts" should balance out. The probability of any saw having consistently poor wood to cut through over 15 cuts is vanishingly small.

I've seen a lot of comparisons where specific numbers are chosen out of 3 or 5 cuts. That would be something to complain about. These results are not. The bottom line is that ALL of the saws had to deal with the same inconsistency, and the number of cuts used for the average was large enough to give a fair indication of the relative rankings. Moreover, this was designed to be a comparison of WORK saws, and so inconsistent wood should be a requirement, not a liability.


I'd offer Terry some words of comfort about having to deal with the whiners, but Terry strikes me as the sort of fellow who knows how to let BS roll off of his back.


----------



## MCW

Good stuff Terry on the organisation of this event. I wish I could have made it but it's a long haul from Australia 
I'm sure everybody had a great time. Well done and just remember that there will always be anal armchair critics that give 99% of us here the sh*ts 



longbar said:


> When you having the Kita/Dolmar build? Wetgunpowder could supply all the 7900's we need



If there is a 7900 build I'm posting one over  That Brad built...

I too would have liked to see a stock 372 in the mix. Not for any reason other than so guys here that haven't run modified saws can see just how far ahead a well modded saw is over a stock saw. Even then though until you've physically run a modded saw it's extremely hard to explain.

Well done guys, you all suck for having a great day without me there. I only managed to read the last part of this thread since the actual GTG and I believe I just salivated on my keyboard.


----------



## gink595

I do 80% of my firewood cutting with a 7900, the other 20% is the 5100. The rest are cookie cutters along with the double duty Dolmars:msp_smile: I vote for a 7900 build.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

He said


edisto said:


> whacker


And no one called him on it.


----------



## MCW

gink595 said:


> I vote for a 7900 build.



Well of course you would Frank  Especially with the rocket you've got


----------



## Simonizer

I'll mod a 7900. Count me in.


----------



## CJ1

Terry,
In no way should you have to defend yourself or answer to anybody about what you did. It was a good thing and sounds like almost everybody had a good time. To the ones doing the b--tching, grow up and get a life. I deal with stuff like this almost everyday,some people are not happy no matter what. The internet makes crap like this way too easy for some people. I just hope I can either attend the next one or at least send my saw. Thanks again Terry for all your hard work. CJ


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey ya'll I think a Xl12 build off would be kinda cool! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## joatmon

gink595 said:


> I do 80% of my firewood cutting with a 7900, the other 20% is the 5100. The rest are cookie cutters along with the double duty Dolmars:msp_smile: I vote for a 7900 build.


 
Frank,

I just can't put the 7900 down and pick up another saw. The 7900 just flat hauls. I do believe Dr. Copsey delivered both our 7900s from the same womb.

Sorry to miss you, Eric and Terry.

joat


----------



## MCW

CJ1 said:


> The internet makes crap like this way too easy for some people. CJ


 

Well said CJ. The internet has unfortunately created Cyberheroes who would never have the balls to say these things to someone's face in real life.


----------



## edisto

joatmon said:


> Frank,
> 
> I just can't put the 7900 down and pick up another saw. The 7900 just flat hauls. I do believe Dr. Copsey delivered both our 7900s from the same womb.
> 
> Sorry to miss you, Eric and Terry.
> 
> joat



Good to see you're still around Joat!

I thought you said you'd write me while I was in prison?

I could use an excuse to put together a 7900...


----------



## joatmon

edisto said:


> Good to see you're still around Joat!
> 
> I thought you said you'd write me while I was in prison?
> 
> I could use an excuse to put together a 7900...


 
I tried to write you but my prison intercepted all my outgoing mail. Thanks for the pics - you look cute in stripes.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

terry, its been said many ways, and i agree, that you did a commendable deed. i have thoroughly enjoyed this thread since its inception. what are we gonna read first now?
a lesson i learned many years ago concerning the complainers, whiners, doomsayers, backstabbers, mother rapers, father rapers, and all other residents of the Group W bench is - "it don't mean sh!t" and "f--- 'em if they can't take a joke". it prolly goes without saying but just keep on keepin on. don't let em get you down. just my $0.03.


----------



## srcarr52

Simonizer said:


> I'll mod a 7900. Count me in.


 
I'm afraid after building a 7900 all my Huskys would collect too much dust. Those things are impressive right out of the box especially for how light they are. Too bad in the used market they are priced like they are made of gold.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> I'm afraid after building a 7900 all my Huskys would collect too much dust. Those things are impressive right out of the box especially for how light they are. Too bad in the used market they are priced like they are made of gold.


 
That's because on the bottom of Terry's can of "Whupass", is "compliments of the Dolmar 7900"... :msp_wink:
They're worth every penny...


----------



## little possum

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think my plate was pretty full that day,im not saying the info wouldnt have been useful to someone. if any one close by has a stock saw i still have wood left to make a side by side comparison with mine.


 I have a top end I can send that way if it would make all the bellyachers quit whining.


----------



## Taxmantoo

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive gotten more behind the seens whing than you very well can imagine. they dont want to publicly whine for fear of ridicule. this build is complained about on more than just this site too.



In case you haven't noticed, some of us at AS like to make fun of whatever they do at Lawnsite, and some of those at Race Saws like to make fun of whatever we do at AS. What would you call that, a 'superiority complex'?


----------



## gink595

Hahaha, Lawnsite...that brings back some good memories...dog's bullocks :msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

i believe some posts of the griping have been changed,edited or just plain deleted and i appreciate it. i never wanted this to be anything more than fun. and as i said none of the builders were complaining of the why or how it was people without a turtle in the race.


----------



## sachsmo

Fine saw build-off fo' sure.

I would like to see a Mac 7-10 build-off.


----------



## Taxmantoo

gink595 said:


> Hahaha, Lawnsite...that brings back some good memories...dog's bullocks :msp_biggrin:



I'd forgotten that we'd run up 51 pages on that. :jester:

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/122480.htm


----------



## edisto

joatmon said:


> I tried to write you but my prison intercepted all my outgoing mail. Thanks for the pics - you look cute in stripes.


 
My roommate thought the same thing...


----------



## Outlaw5.0

A few always have to complain and take the fun away. Nice job, looks like it was a great time for all involved.


----------



## gink595

Outlaw5.0 said:


> A few always have to complain and take the fun away. Nice job, looks like it was a great time for all involved.


 
All except the farking rain, and I'm blaming Terry for that:msp_tongue:


----------



## tlandrum

i pass that blame to jd for taking his vacation this time of year, i schedule around such honored guest dont you know


----------



## joatmon

edisto said:


> My roommate thought the same thing...


 ... as did mine ...


----------



## tlandrum

I NEED TO SAY THIS A LITTLE LOUDER, THE GUYS THAT HAD SAWS IN THIS BUILD-OFF HAVE NOT COMPLAINED ABOUT ANYTHING. BRAD HASNT,ERIC HASNT,JASHA HASNT,SIMON HASNT ETC ETC. THE PEOPLE COMPLAINING OF WHY DIDNT YOU DO THIS OR YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE THAT ARE PEOPLE THAT HAVE NO BUSSINESS BEING A JERK. WHETHER ITS PUBLIC OR PRIVATLEY.PLEASE DONT BE PM'ING THE BUILDERS ASKING THEM WHAT THERE PROBLEM IS. AS FAR AS I CAN SEE THEY HAVE BEEN GREAT. sorry for yelling Eric you have my apoligies for people thinking you have a problem with me or the build. erics a great guy and a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## mdavlee

I think it was as fair as it could be. Even in cants the wood will be different as it goes. I don't really care who one and where I placed. It was a fun event and meeting new faces and getting to see some of the others from past trips. It was a great day except for a little storm that came through.


----------



## Mastermind

The 046/460 is a great saw for a build off. I just happen to have one too.


----------



## Hedgerow

I think the format was perfect... Work saw results... Work saw wood... In all it's im-perfect glory... Just like we 
all run into in the woods and fencerows on a daily / weekly basis. I still regret not being there...:bang: Now, 
Terry and the boys need to get to one of the OkMoKsAr GTG's to have a totally relaxing, cutting with a hundred different saws, eating too much, ear splitting, sawdust making, on the fly repair making, wives shaking their heads, get togethers... Oh, and don't forget the next generation of cookie monsters...:msp_tongue:


----------



## indiansprings

It's pretty sad that you have to yell it, some people can't read between the lines. I think what needs to be said based on what I read between the lines and I may be totally wrong is.......
Every builder has their own group of cheerleaders,posse's,follower's,customer's what ever you want to define them as. Being a follwer they want their guy to win at whatever the cost, it makes their saw look better, they 
can brag it was built by xxxxxxx it's worth more than so and so saw built by someone else, it's all ego bullchit. I read it as it is people in a camp or camps that have done the #####ing, they wanted to have their guy win no matter what the cost, they just want to discredit someone else's build. Just like anything else that is competitive it is a cut throat atmosphere in some circles. Some think they have to discredit, bash others to either build business or make themselves look good. To those whining grow up, whoever your guy is, he got beat. Hell, take a page from the guy you support, none of the builders have #####ed at least publicly. 
I think all realize that this wasn't some do all end all scientific testing, it was a day, the first time I've ever seen that all the builder's or their saws were evenly represented in a level playing field, I'll guarantee it was done in fun, for a good time, for guys that enjoy running saws to get together, eat, drink and be merry without getting their panties in a wad. Every dog has their day, be patient maybe in the next gtg or the next your guy will take home the trophy. The purpose of the event wasn't ever to make one builder look good at the expense of all the others. Every one who sent a saw had more to lose by sending a saw than just keeping their saw at the house, you have to respect everyone that built a saw and sent it, it took big cajones to send a saw. It's obvious that in the real world luck of the draw, and wood can play a factor, it was a great equalizer, in a work saw build with real wood thats the way it will always be. What ever camp or camps that are doing the beeching should be ashamed, follow the example of your builder, have respect for a process that was a fair as conditions could allow, or put yourseld a gtg together, make your rules, buy square stock and see how many participate. Anyone not commending the job that Terry and others did need a boot stuck up their hiney and their pacifiers taken away.lol There is no reason that these modded gtg's like this can't be a example for others on how modded saws can benefit those who use a saw alot, be a place where builders can share knowledge, be a productive tool to further the positive exposure of modded saws. It can be beneficial to all involved, not just one person as some seem to want it to be. It doesn't have to be a cut throat business, that only hurts everyone involved.


----------



## joatmon

tlandrum2002 said:


> I NEED TO SAY THIS A LITTLE LOUDER, THE GUYS THAT HAD SAWS IN THIS BUILD-OFF HAVE NOT COMPLAINED ABOUT ANYTHING. BRAD HASNT,ERIC HASNT,JASHA HASNT,SIMON HASNT ETC ETC. THE PEOPLE COMPLAINING OF WHY DIDNT YOU DO THIS OR YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE THAT ARE PEOPLE THAT HAVE NO BUSSINESS BEING A JERK. WHETHER ITS PUBLIC OR PRIVATLEY.PLEASE DONT BE PM'ING THE BUILDERS ASKING THEM WHAT THERE PROBLEM IS. AS FAR AS I CAN SEE THEY HAVE BEEN GREAT. sorry for yelling Eric you have my apoligies for people thinking you have a problem with me or the build. erics a great guy and a wealth of knowledge.


 
Terry,

Sorry to miss this great GTG. You planned it. You did all the logistics. You got the pot to pee in. You got the food. You got the unbiased operator. You got the wood. You selected the format. You sourced the chains. You bird dogged the participants. You made trip to town. You bought fuel. You packaged and send saws home. You stored the saws. You tuned the saws. You cleaned up the mess. You ......... (I could go on, but you get the idea.)

All others can look into the mirror and complain all they want, because if this GTG isn't what THEY wanted it's because THEY didn't get off their seats and THEY didn't do it. Plain. Simple.

Well done my friend,

Jack, but still answers to ole joat


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> It was a great day except for a little storm that came through.



Little storm?!? :msp_w00t:



mastermind7864 said:


> The 046/460 is a great saw for a build off. I just happen to have one too.


 
Why would you be concerned? You'll just be off on vacation again. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind

wendell said:


> Little storm?!? :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you be concerned? You'll just be off on vacation again. :msp_tongue:



After driving through seven states with a seven and nine year old I can say with a great amount of certainty that I will not be doing that again for a good long while.


----------



## MacLaren

mastermind7864 said:


> After driving through seven states with a seven and nine year old I can say with a great amount of certainty that I will not be doing that again for a good long while.


 
LMAO, I can imagine that! I bet that was quite the trip! Oh well, thats good though, those kids will never forget it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hillbilly22 said:


> LMAO, I can imagine that! I bet that was quite the trip! Oh well, thats good though, those kids will never forget it.


 
yeah. specially the part about "don't make me stop and come back there" bwahahahaha


----------



## Mastermind

Hillbilly22 said:


> LMAO, I can imagine that! I bet that was quite the trip! Oh well, thats good though, those kids will never forget it.


 
Yeah they did have a blast. Seeing them on the Bogue inlet pier with a croaker in hand was worth the ride.


----------



## smilin possum

Damn what a mess!!! No I didn't get to make the trip but LP stihl sent a saw. Yes I think he said it placed like last WHO GIVES A CRAP!!! it's all in fun.

Terry as always you did a great job. These whiners need to host these things it's not as easy as you think to do it. GOOD JOB and hope you can do some more. We traveled up once and had a blast maybe next time my back bone will let me travel again. I sure hate we had to miss this un. I think ya'll did a hell of a good job !!!!!!
Joe


----------



## MacLaren

mastermind7864 said:


> Yeah they did have a blast. Seeing them on the Bogue inlet pier with a croaker in hand was worth the ride.


 
I just cant help but think of National Lampoons Vacation. In particular Rusty's stinky socks in the back seat! LOL!


----------



## Taxmantoo

mastermind7864 said:


> After driving through seven states with a seven and nine year old I can say with a great amount of certainty that I will not be doing that again for a good long while.




Arewethereyetarewethereyetarewethereyetarewethereyetarewethereyet?


----------



## husq2100

Seriously reading this it seems there is more whingeing about the whingeing than anything else.....so it was asked if there was stock saw for comparison...big F.... deal. I stated that averages can sometimes throw out the cut times with a bad run etc.....I dont see to many people out and out attacking Terry or what was done...


----------



## Mastermind

They were really good while traveling. Now what do you guys think about a 046/460 build??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren

mastermind7864 said:


> They were really good while traveling. Now what do you guys think about a 046/460 build??? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
What about just grouping the 460/372XPW/7900/681 together?


----------



## tlandrum

if you dont stay with the same chassis your not comparing the skills of the builder apples to apples. you have to work harder to get gains in some saws than you do others. a ms440 wont make up the cc difference against a 7900. even though there in the same class of size there not in the same class of power. jmho


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> if you dont stay with the same chassis your not comparing the skills of the builder apples to apples. you have to work harder to get gains in some saws than you do others. a ms440 wont make up the cc difference against a 7900. even though there in the same class of size there not in the same class of power. jmho


 
Did you mean 460? I didnt include the 440.


----------



## tlandrum

the 440 is in the 70cc class so i thought you missed one, not me added one lol


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> the 440 is in the 70cc class so i thought you missed one, not me added one lol


 
No biggie. I just dont have a 460, so.......LOL!


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> I NEED TO SAY THIS A LITTLE LOUDER, THE GUYS THAT HAD SAWS IN THIS BUILD-OFF HAVE NOT COMPLAINED ABOUT ANYTHING. BRAD HASNT,ERIC HASNT,JASHA HASNT,SIMON HASNT ETC ETC. THE PEOPLE COMPLAINING OF WHY DIDNT YOU DO THIS OR YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE THAT ARE PEOPLE THAT HAVE NO BUSSINESS BEING A JERK. WHETHER ITS PUBLIC OR PRIVATLEY.PLEASE DONT BE PM'ING THE BUILDERS ASKING THEM WHAT THERE PROBLEM IS. AS FAR AS I CAN SEE THEY HAVE BEEN GREAT. sorry for yelling Eric you have my apoligies for people thinking you have a problem with me or the build. erics a great guy and a wealth of knowledge.


 
Damn!

Terry, you done a hell of a job man. Don't let'em get to ya. Phuck'em. They can spend there $$$$ for the next build off.


----------



## tlandrum

if i host another build off it will be pay to play.... so they will be spending there own money.


----------



## Simonizer

On a different topic , lol. Hey Terry, did you need to fire the skidder up to pull the logs out of the rental crapper after ol' Stumpy? I never met him but I luv the guy already. Sounds like he has a heart of gold. Rare these days.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Simonizer said:


> On a different topic , lol. Hey Terry, did you need to fire the skidder up to pull the logs out of the rental crapper after ol' Stumpy? I never met him but I luv the guy already. Sounds like he has a heart of gold. Rare these days.


 
Stumpy is one fine fella. One them types you just cant help but like.


----------



## tlandrum

for some reason they havent picked it up yet, maybe stumpy loaded it a little on the heavy side. lol stumpy,rick and myself were up very late on friday night like 1 or 1:30 killing brew and shootin the chit. wendell hung out till pretty late as well. he also brought the spotted cow. its a sconnie brew. this gtg was a real blast even before it officially started. i might just have another this fall and make it a 2 day event.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> for some reason they havent picked it up yet, maybe stumpy loaded it a little on the heavy side. lol stumpy,rick and myself were up very late on friday night like 1 or 1:30 killing brew and shootin the chit. wendell hung out till pretty late as well. he also brought the spotted cow. its a sconnie brew. this gtg was a real blast even before it officially started. i might just have another this fall and make it a 2 day event.


 
Awesome, maybe I will fly my A$$ down for that. I would be happy to buy you and your wife a very fine dinner if you can pick me up at TYS. Lot's of time to kick it around.


----------



## mdavlee

That spotted cow beer was great. I hope wendell brings a trunk load next time.:smile2:


----------



## tlandrum

id have to say i still prefer the bl lime. its just like drinking a lime-aid from sonic drive in on a hot summer day. matter o fact its time for another lol


----------



## WetGunPowder

tlandrum2002 said:


> i pass that blame to jd for taking his vacation this time of year, i schedule around such honored guest dont you know


 
Mud and JD's GTG's go together like peas and carrots!


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> id have to say i still prefer the bl lime. its just like drinking a lime-aid from sonic drive in on a hot summer day. matter o fact its time for another lol


 
I did notice those could disappear in a hurry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> I did notice those could disappear in a hurry.


 
Now you guys are talking about the best part of GTG's.  From dark to the early morning hours the next day.


----------



## tlandrum

tn gtg disclaimer:
adult beverages may be introduced to willing participants that are of age after the sawing is done.those said adult beverages can lead to bullchitting in mass quantity. histerical laughter and nearly peeing your pants :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now you guys are talking about the best part of GTG's.  From dark to the early morning hours the next day.


 
You know Stephen... Wendell still has a trip to the Ozarks he needs to make... You heard anything from Dan?
:big_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You know Stephen... Wendell still has a trip to the Ozarks he needs to make... You heard anything from Dan?
> :big_smile:


 
No haven't seen Rvalue around here in a while. Wendell was close to making our last one we did give him some #### over not showing. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

tlandrum2002 said:


> tn gtg disclaimer:
> adult beverages may be introduced to willing participants that are of age after the sawing is done.those said adult beverages can lead to bullchitting in mass quantity. histerical laughter and nearly peeing your pants :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ya, what he said, or if the host is on a parts run participants are entitled to a bar run!! It was a hoot just watchin, even if they were a little blurry!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> No haven't seen Rvalue around here in a while. Wendell was close to making our last one we did give him some #### over not showing. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'm gonna bring a big nasty Hedge log to the next one for you guys to play with. How could Wendell resist that as bait? Hope whomever holds it has a stout loader to get it off the gooseneck...:chainsawguy:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Simonizer said:


> Awesome, maybe I will fly my A$$ down for that. I would be happy to buy you and your wife a very fine dinner if you can pick me up at TYS. Lot's of time to kick it around.


 
If you fly in I'll buy You, Terry & His Wife a Kick Azz Dinner at a Fancy Place......I'll even camp out at Terrys for the 2 day event so I could Partake in the adult bevereges as well.....


----------



## ptjeep

Sounds like a 2 day fall GTG may be already in the makings!


----------



## tlandrum

now thats what im talking about


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna bring a big nasty Hedge log to the next one for you guys to play with. How could Wendell resist that as bait? Hope whomever holds it has a stout loader to get it off the gooseneck...:chainsawguy:



That is tempting



Hedgerow said:


> You know Stephen... Wendell still has a trip to the Ozarks he needs to make... You heard anything from Dan?
> :big_smile:



Yes, yes I do. Stumpy promised me a spectacle that would be a sight to behold at the next one. Oh, crap, you don't think he was talking about taking his clothes off again, do you?



HEAVY FUEL said:


> It was a hoot just watchin, even if they were a little blurry!!


 
That's so sweet you missed your brother so much you had to watch him on the video!


----------



## wendell

ptjeep said:


> Sounds like a 2 day fall GTG may be already in the makings!


 
Probably be a little too hot during the day but coordinating with the night race at Bristol would be cool!


----------



## tlandrum

wendell are you saying youd come back for a late august gtg?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

That's so sweet you missed your brother so much you had to watch him on the video! [/QUOTE]

I was talking about after we came back from the bar in the afternoon at OUR gtg. 

My kid (Jacob) watched it live tho.


----------



## longbar

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That's so sweet you missed your brother so much you had to watch him on the video!


 
I was talking about after we came back from the bar in the afternoon at OUR gtg. 

My kid (Jacob) watched it live tho.[/QUOTE]

Come on. Just admit it!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Come on. Just admit it![/QUOTE]

Long Bar you are going to be up here late August right next to Wendell so get your calender marked. Wetgunpowder & Pele 55 in the beer garden after the races can get pretty crazy, (from what I here).


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> wendell are you saying youd come back for a late august gtg?


 
With a host like you, how could I not?

Seriously, making the night race at Bristol is on my Bucket List and if I could combine that with a GTG, I'd be in hog heaven!!

I'm not sure how the logistics would work, however, as if the GTG would be on Saturday, I wouldn't be able to stay long before I'd need to head up to Bristol. Now, if it WAS a 2 day GTG... uttahere2:


----------



## tlandrum

i am thinking 2 day so that we can hang out and drink a few adult beverages and shoot the chit. there would be a lot of guys interested in a 2 day i believe


----------



## longbar

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Long Bar you are going to be up here late August right next to Wendell so get your calender marked. Wetgunpowder & Pele 55 in the beer garden after the races can get pretty crazy, (from what I here).


 
Count me in! beer is delicious!


----------



## grandpatractor

The grantsburg fair races will be the weekend of August 20th. Other than that weekend we may need to get a great north contingency headed south.


----------



## ECsaws

Terry and his wife put on a hell of a GTG I had a great time even though I hadn't slept in a couple days.
There was a few real strong motors there for sure , JD did a real good job of running them, he could hold those high rpm saws rite on there power band.
Sure I would have liked to have seen more symmetrical and constant wood... like terry said good chance the out come "may" have been a whole lot differnt. 
its real hard to find oak logs that are clear, some saws seen clear wood some seen soft ball size knots (some you could here the chain rattle in the wood LOL), just the way it was ..... it is what it is.................
Main reason racing is done in soft wood 
I have personally hosted a few GTG's in the past there alot of work and they do get heavy on the wallet thanks again Terry....


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Come on. Just admit it!


 
Long Bar you are going to be up here late August right next to Wendell so get your calender marked. Wetgunpowder & Pele 55 in the beer garden after the races can get pretty crazy, (from what I here).[/QUOTE]

I'll never forget everything I can remember from that nite!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## RiverRat2

wendell said:


> With a host like you, how could I not?
> 
> Seriously, making the night race at Bristol is on my Bucket List and if I could combine that with a GTG, I'd be in hog heaven!!
> 
> I'm not sure how the logistics would work, however, as if the GTG would be on Saturday, I wouldn't be able to stay long before I'd need to head up to Bristol. Now, if it WAS a 2 day GTG... uttahere2:



I'M IN,, 2days!!! Yeah buddy!!!! he aleady has the cants for the soft wood events,,,,


the night races in Bristol would ice the cake!!!! 
This is way cool,,, I'll come early and help set up and stay late help clean up like I did last time!!!!



wendell said:


> I did notice those could disappear in a hurry.



Yeah wendell you were swilling them back purty good!!!!!!! *and I was helpin!!!*


----------



## tlandrum

i guess you could say there were definatley a few brew less in tn after the gtg lol


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> i guess you could say there were definatley a few brew less in tn after the gtg lol



Yep I'd say we put a purty good dent in that plastic warsh tub full of beers


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> tn gtg disclaimer:
> adult beverages may be introduced to willing participants that are of age after the sawing is done.those said adult beverages can lead to bullchitting in mass quantity. histerical laughter and nearly peeing your pants :hmm3grin2orange:


 
What do you meen nearly?:msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum

im not a tatle tale stumpy:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> im not a tatle tale stumpy:msp_wink:


 
Me neither, R2 wouldn't like us tellin on him about the accident


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Me neither, R2 wouldn't like us tellin on him about the accident


 
Sup Strumpet? You didnt call today for any parts. Got plenty>>?


----------



## MCW

If any of you guys hold a two day GTG then post photos and videos again and brag about how good it was etc when you know people like me can't attend I'm gonna roll up in the foetal position and suck my thumb for a while. Please just set up a private thread so that people who couldn't attend don't have to get jealous. Thanks.
You all suck for threads like this


----------



## MCW

Dear Mr Work Saw Collector.

Can you please not "like" my posts when I'm depressed, miserable, and extremely jealous. Thanks. Have some respect and try not to rub it in so much...


----------



## Stihlman441

We will get them back in september.......


----------



## little possum

MCW, pack your bags and come on over!  Bring your Aussie pals and Id like a roo


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> MCW, pack your bags and come on over!  Bring your Aussie pals and Id like a roo


 
Good luck getting the little bugger in your carry on bag..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tlandrum

well i guess since im on rain delay for work i might go out and work on some saws,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, nope ill set in the house and watch tv


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i guess since im on rain delay for work i might go out and work on some saws,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, nope ill set in the house and watch tv


 
Get off yer lazy butt, grab some chokers and skid some of those logs out of the Porta-crapper lol.


----------



## little possum

You couldnt pay me to go near that porta crapper after the talk of what Strumpet did to it! Not to mention the heat that is probably been boilin up there. 
We collected just shy of a inch of rain last night.


----------



## Simonizer

Lol, might be safer to just Nuke the site from orbit, like Aliens.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Simonizer said:


> Get off yer lazy butt, grab some chokers and skid some of those logs out of the Porta-crapper lol.


 
Not sure if his skidder is up to that. I sure hope they got that thing outa his yard.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Not sure if his skidder is up to that. I sure hope they got that thing outa his yard.


 
Hey Stump! I made it back after our double dawg top secret meeting... Can't wait to run Sunfish's sleeper XPW.
:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Stump! I made it back after our double dawg top secret meeting... Can't wait to run Sunfish's sleeper XPW.
> :msp_wink:


 
Mission accomplished Hope you enjoy the Stumpbroke 372. Maybee the next buildoff will
be with the 7900 I'm not sure what Sunfish has got up his sleeve. I'm sure it's goon look/be nice when it's done.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Mission accomplished Hope you enjoy the Stumpbroke 372.



That's a strong runnin saw for sure! As well as the other Stumpbroke saws. Think I ran 4 today.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## MacLaren

sunfish said:


> That's a strong runnin saw for sure! As well as the other Stumpbroke saws. Think I ran 4 today.:msp_thumbup:


 
Thats right Don. I was mighty impressed with Stumpy's saws. He sure as heck did do the Ozark Nation proud and them some!


----------



## parrisw

little possum said:


> You couldnt pay me to go near that porta crapper after the talk of what Strumpet did to it! Not to mention the heat that is probably been boilin up there.
> We collected just shy of a inch of rain last night.


 
Nice, boiled strumpet tirds!!


----------



## tlandrum

they must be afraid of it cause its still out there :confused2:


----------



## MacLaren

It wil prolly just start disentigrating on its on........You'll look out one am and it will be sagging.........


----------



## SawGarage

Hillbilly22 said:


> It wil prolly just start disentigrating on its on........You'll look out one am and it will be sagging.........


 

maybe it will sit there long enough, fester long enough, and start mutating to the point where it starts seeping out into Terry's play area :taped: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> they must be afraid of it cause its still out there :confused2:


 
Sorry buddy, I coulda went in the house, but you really wouldn't want that!!!!


----------



## tlandrum

i may have to call in the hazmat team to survey the damage


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> i may have to call in the hazmat team to survey the damage


 
Is it glowing yet??


----------



## MCW

little possum said:


> MCW, pack your bags and come on over!  Bring your Aussie pals and Id like a roo



Would you like a roo as a pet or to eat?


----------



## SawGarage

MCW said:


> Would you like a roo as a pet or to eat?


 
Zach would chase it around... :jester:

or maybe BOX with it  oke:



J


----------



## MCW

SawGarage said:


> or maybe BOX with it  oke:
> 
> 
> 
> J



I hope you mean KICK box? Either way he'll get his butt kicked


----------



## parrisw

MCW said:


> Would you like a roo as a pet or to eat?


 
How about as a Mate!


----------



## MCW

parrisw said:


> How about as a Mate!


 
They're not as cute and cuddley as people think Will  I've seen them kick the sh*t out of people (including little kids) at wildlife parks because they're hungry and want someones bag of goodies. They sit up on their tail and double barrel you with both back legs. In the wild they'll generally hop off. They also leave big mofo dents in cars and wreck fences.


----------



## tlandrum

i hear there rather tasty


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Mission accomplished Hope you enjoy the Stumpbroke 372. Maybee the next buildoff will
> be with the 7900 I'm not sure what Sunfish has got up his sleeve. I'm sure it's goon look/be nice when it's done.


 
The Stumpbroke Hedge special, will kill Hedge trees like no other!!! It'll be wearin' a 28" bar soon... 
Not sure where Don keeps finding those pretty used saws...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## srcarr52

tlandrum2002 said:


> i hear there rather tasty


 
I ate some roo the last time I was in AU. It's a lot like deer, just another red meat.


----------



## little possum

MCW said:


> Would you like a roo as a pet or to eat?





SawGarage said:


> Zach would chase it around... :jester:
> 
> or maybe BOX with it  oke:


Well yea, that sounds bout right.  But first time he double barrel kicked me, it would be BBQ time


----------



## Chris J.

MCW said:


> Would you like a roo as a pet or to eat?


 


parrisw said:


> How about as a Mate!



Uh....................


----------



## little possum

Chris J. said:


> Uh....................


 
 is right. Now Will, you know there will be no interspecies fornification goin on. 


That was wrong, on so many levels.

Back to the buildoff please...


----------



## edisto

You guys are making the sheep nervous.

Back to an earlier topic about how to keep the GTG host from getting too deep in the hole...

We have an auctioneer in our family, and whenever we have a family reunion, everybody brings things for an auction. The proceeds go to the host(s). Most of the stuff is junk, some of it is nice, but overall it is pretty entertaining, and generally raises enough cash to embarrass the host. 

Getting some beer into the bidders is a pretty good investment too...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> The Stumpbroke Hedge special, will kill Hedge trees like no other!!! It'll be wearin' a 28" bar soon...
> *Not sure where Don keeps finding those pretty used saws*...:msp_thumbup:


 
Just have to keep your eyes and hear open. :msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

did somebody say sheep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum

baaah nobaaaahdy said sheep


----------



## RiverRat2

edisto said:


> You guys are making the sheep nervous.
> 
> Back to an earlier topic about how to keep the GTG host from getting too deep in the hole...
> 
> We have an auctioneer in our family, and whenever we have a family reunion, everybody brings things for an auction. The proceeds go to the host(s). Most of the stuff is junk, some of it is nice, but overall it is pretty entertaining, and generally raises enough cash to embarrass the host.
> 
> *Getting some beer into the bidders is a pretty good investment too*...


 
That sounds good,,, we could all bring project saws, parts, or finished saws we dont use,,, they would fetch a good price and make some money @ the same time,,, Just a thought,,,


----------



## parrisw

MCW said:


> They're not as cute and cuddley as people think Will  I've seen them kick the sh*t out of people (including little kids) at wildlife parks because they're hungry and want someones bag of goodies. They sit up on their tail and double barrel you with both back legs. In the wild they'll generally hop off. They also leave big mofo dents in cars and wreck fences.



Ya I've heard that.



little possum said:


> is right. Now Will, you know there will be no interspecies fornification goin on.
> 
> 
> That was wrong, on so many levels.
> 
> Back to the buildoff please...


 
LOL


----------



## tlandrum

i wonder what saw folks on the other thread are going to decide on? me thinks this thread should keep on truckin as a work saw build. id like to stay in the in the realm of saws that are being used in the industry today and are still readily available. such as the 372xp,390xp,395xp,ms440,ms460,ms660,7900. before people say im being biased toward certain people or saws lets keep in mind that there can be more than one build at a time and you very well can choose what ever build you want to be involved in and dont have to compete in my work saw build.


----------



## mdavlee

It really doesn't matter to me. I figured it will be a stihl or the 7900 for the next one since the last was husky. More than likely i'll have to buy whatever saw it is to koin in anyway.


----------



## wendell

Well at this point I would predict that builds will become part of many GTG's, with the host picking whatever he wants, whether it be 660's or Wild Things.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> i wonder what saw folks on the other thread are going to decide on? me thinks this thread should keep on truckin as a work saw build. id like to stay in the in the realm of saws that are being used in the industry today and are still readily available. such as the 372xp,390xp,395xp,ms440,ms460,ms660,7900. before people say im being biased toward certain people or saws lets keep in mind that there can be more than one build at a time and you very well can choose what ever build you want to be involved in and dont have to compete in my work saw build.


 
I have to agree ole bud.

It just seems fitting IMO. I'd like to try to build a saw for the next build offf. I just want to build a saw that will be going to work with me. Thats just my opinion though. It's true, people can build whatever they want to. The three on top of my buildoff list are 460, 440, 7900 in that order. I think a 460 would make a perfect buildoff saw for the next buildoff.


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> i wonder what saw folks on the other thread are going to decide on? me thinks this thread should keep on truckin as a work saw build. id like to stay in the in the realm of saws that are being used in the industry today and are still readily available. such as the 372xp,390xp,395xp,ms440,ms460,ms660,7900. before people say im being biased toward certain people or saws lets keep in mind that there can be more than one build at a time and you very well can choose what ever build you want to be involved in and dont have to compete in my work saw build.


 
Yep Im thinking MS 440 or 440/460 OEM Hybrid, straight up Ms460 or Dolmar 7900
would be a good series of builds Lets have 3 or 4 categories and do them all!!!!

wont have as many in the same category and maybe some will have one they wont have to buy!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Well at this point I would predict that builds will become part of many GTG's, with the host picking whatever he wants, whether it be 660's or Wild Things.


 
I got a wild thing


----------



## tlandrum

the 440 and 372 are closely related so id go for a 460 build


----------



## tlandrum

stumpyshusky said:


> I got a wild thing


 
sounds like a personal problem stumpy


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> sounds like a personal problem stumpy


 
I'll put some ointment on it


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> the 440 and 372 are closely related so id go for a 460 build



If you are saying displacement wise,,,, I'M GOOD WITH THAT!!!!I will be building my own this time,,,



stumpyshusky said:


> I'll put some ointment on it


 You're too much stump!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

all this talk about building Stihls is just an evil skeem to try & git me to buy a Stihl.
I guess whatever it takes. I could use a red headed step child in my herd.


----------



## tlandrum

i will be revamping the rules this go around and it will be a pay to play event. the cost of the wood fuel and chains will be divided amongst the players in the game


----------



## tlandrum

this time i will get 6x8 cross ties stacked 4 high and 3 wide. basically 24wx24h and we'll use 28 inch bars.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> this time i will get 6x8 cross ties stacked 4 high and 3 wide. basically 24wx24h and we'll use 28 inch bars.


 
Now you tell me!!!!
I'll have to hunt up a 28" bar fer my wild thang. Then see if I can make it pull it.


----------



## MCW

If it's a 044/440 or 046/460 build I'll donate some top ends.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> i will be revamping the rules this go around and it will be a pay to play event. the cost of the wood fuel and chains will be divided amongst the players in the game


Count me in on a 460 build bro. I am all over that like a fat-man on a cupcake.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Simonizer said:


> Count me in on a 460 build bro. I am all over that like a fat-man on a cupcake.


 
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, I like cupcakes!!!


----------



## Simonizer

stumpyshusky said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, I like cupcakes!!!


I will make an amendment. Count me in on a 460 build. I am all over that like a Stumpy on a Sirloin. (Cupcake for dessert, don't want to spoil your appetite)lol


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> all this talk about building Stihls is just an evil skeem to try & git me to buy a Stihl.
> I guess whatever it takes. I could use a red headed step child in my herd.


 
Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Simonizer said:


> I will make an amendment. Count me in on a 460 build. I am all over that like a Stumpy on a Sirloin. (Cupcake for dessert, don't want to spoil your appetite)lol


 
Not much can spoil my appitite when it comes to steak. 



Hedgerow said:


> Say it ain't so!!!


 
Sad but true. maybee they'll decide on a 394/395 build. I got one of them.

I would like to build some Stihls. Just don't really have a need to own one.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

How Bout a Combo Build off Day. All the people that want a certain Stihl, Can. And all the people who want a certain Husky can too. Last time we went through 20+ saws in 1 1/2 hrs. It allow for more people to show since they'll be included too. Heck maybe even only two builders that want a certain saw can come and compete against each other. Maybe we can get enough saws there to go for 2 days .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Not much can spoil my appitite when it comes to steak.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. maybee they'll decide on a 394/395 build. I got one of them.
> 
> I would like to build some Stihls. Just don't really have a need to own one.


 
I have posted this before but Stumpy is a closet Stihl lover.




Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Blowncrewcab said:


> How Bout a Combo Build off Day. All the people that want a certain Stihl, Can. And all the people who want a certain Husky can too. Last time we went through 20+ saws in 1 1/2 hrs. It allow for more people to show since they'll be included too. Heck maybe even only two builders that want a certain saw can come and compete against each other. Maybe we can get enough saws there to go for 2 days .


 
Sweet idea. Basically have different saw classes. Would probably have to keep it narrowed down to a certain # of classes, but would be doable.

We could have the first round as a brand/size qualifying run. 
Examlpe 

Husky Stihl Dolmar
50cc 50cc 50cc
70cc 70cc 70cc
90cc 90cc 90cc

Have the same class set up fer the other brands to match cc ranges.
The top two in each class will go head to head, winner goes on to race the winners of the other brands. Top two go head to head fer the actual title. Hope this makes since.


----------



## firefighter33

I say 394/5 I have some of those


----------



## jerrycmorrow

opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have posted this before but Stumpy is a closet Stihl lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
Thanks Stephen. That picture will huant me fer allong time.LOL
I like my saws like I like my women, Husky. You can grab aholt of them & git sumthin done with woorying about hurtin them. Stihls are like skinny runway modles, pretty to look at but you can't pound on em as hard.


----------



## Simonizer

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks Stephen. That picture will huant me fer allong time.LOL
> I like my saws like I like my women, Husky. You can grab aholt of them & git sumthin done with woorying about hurtin them. Stihls are like skinny runway modles, pretty to look at but you can't pound on em as hard.


Lol, skinny runway models. Like fuggin' a bag of antlers.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Simonizer said:


> Lol, skinny runway models. Like fuggin' a bag of antlers.


 
I have Rattled some Bones, Sounded like two Bucks Fighting....


----------



## Double A

Here ya go stump!......these babes will keep you cool in summer, and warm in the winter!


----------



## Hedgerow

Dammit man!!! I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...
:waaaht:


----------



## Simonizer

Double A said:


> Here ya go stump!......these babes will keep you cool in summer, and warm in the winter!


That one on the left would find herself alone in a crowded elevator.


----------



## Taxmantoo

stumpyshusky said:


> Husky Stihl Dolmar
> 50cc 50cc 50cc
> 70cc 70cc 70cc
> 90cc 90cc 90cc


 
Would it be OK if the Dolmar 50 was 51cc and the 70 was 79cc?
Or maybe 73cc? 64cc just won't cut it.


----------



## tlandrum

dennis thats wrong on so many levels


----------



## mdavlee

Yep my eyes are burning now. :msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Double A said:


> Here ya go stump!......these babes will keep you cool in summer, and warm in the winter!


 
Now thats what I'm talkin about. If ya don't mind sharin, brig em with ya to the next TN GTG. That'll keep me busy fer a while. especially the red head on the right.


----------



## mdavlee

Stumpy why did you have to quote that. It wasn't on this page.


----------



## Chris J.

Double A said:


> Here ya go stump!......these babes will keep you cool in summer, and warm in the winter!




:msp_drool:
Those women give BBW a whole new meaning.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mdavlee said:


> Stumpy why did you have to quote that. It wasn't on this page.


 
Yes it was, thanks to Simon.

Think you could help me out with the one on the left there Mike???


----------



## Hedgerow

Enjoy Stump...[video=youtube;P5byTigBfUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5byTigBfUg&NR=1[/video]


----------



## mdavlee

Probably not. I've got my browser set to 40 post per page. I don't have near as many pages to sort through that way.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Enjoy Stump...[video=youtube;P5byTigBfUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5byTigBfUg&NR=1[/video]


 
Thats more like a dolmar. HAHAHA


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats more like a dolmar. HAHAHA


 
The BIG 9000 baby!!!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Dang It, You Cant "Un See" Something


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> dennis thats wrong on so many levels



You sure thats Dennis and not Aaron???


----------



## Chris J.

RiverRat2 said:


> You sure thats Dennis and not Aaron???



If it isn't Dennis, the apple didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Taxmantoo

RiverRat2 said:


> You sure thats Dennis and not Aaron???



Good point. 
If Dennis wanted to gross us out, he would have posted a nekkid Lambert.


----------



## tlandrum

man did i screw up, i was getting new ms460's for 750 out the door. well lasts month they got in a new batch of them and now they priced it to me at 925 . did the price increase that much? i was priced a new 440 at 825


----------



## MacLaren

tlandrum2002 said:


> man did i screw up, i was getting new ms460's for 750 out the door. well lasts month they got in a new batch of them and now they priced it to me at 925 . did the price increase that much? i was priced a new 440 at 825


 
Sounds like a dealer issue Terry. I dont think the 460's have gone up that much.......I could very well be wrong though.


----------



## MacLaren

Sounds like youve got the 440 to thank for that. Thats all I can figure


----------



## mdavlee

The 460 is priced at $950 and up around here now. They did go up quite a bit here in the last few months.


----------



## edisto

mdavlee said:


> The 460 is priced at $950 and up around here now. They did go up quite a bit here in the last few months.


 
Probably because they hear rumors of a buildoff.


----------



## tlandrum

who's starting these nasty rumors?


----------



## blsnelling

I'd rather do a 440 than a 460. I already have one, lol. If we do a 460, can you enter a 440 with a OEM 460 topend?


----------



## indiansprings

I gave right at 875.00 for my 460 on Dec 31, got a six pack of Ultra and two extra 25" loops of RSC with it at that price. He said then they were going to go up about 40-50 bucks on his next shipment.


----------



## tlandrum

id say straight up 440 or 460. i like the hybrid saw but i dont want to be mixing platforms. im using the kiss method. the less variables the less headache the build cuases me lol


----------



## mdavlee

So what you wanting to do a buildoff with? 440 or 460? Some of us need to know so we can search for a saw to enter.


----------



## tlandrum

lets see what others that are interested in my buildoff want to do either the 440 or 460. im leaning toward the 440 since its been brought back. then if you guys want to go hybrid with it later you can.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I think it would be better keep it all on the same platform. 440,460, 660,or 395. Id like to see a 395 build one time just to see what others can do with one. My 395 is fair, but I don't feel like it is what it could be.

Ill probably be swapping bars in the next build off. I better not bring a Stihl home :taped: :msp_smile:

Whats a Dolmar anyways? lol
Im sure they make a great saw, but they sure could use some marketing....around here anyways.


----------



## Simonizer

Dolmar's are very good. They built their first chainsaws in 1927. The 7900 is a very impressive saw right out of the box. Only stock saw in the world today with 1 HP/Kg.


----------



## mdavlee

komatsuvarna said:


> I think it would be better keep it all on the same platform. 440,460, 660,or 395. Id like to see a 395 build one time just to see what others can do with one. My 395 is fair, but I don't feel like it is what it could be.
> 
> Ill probably be swapping bars in the next build off. I better not bring a Stihl home :taped: :msp_smile:
> 
> Whats a Dolmar anyways? lol
> Im sure they make a great saw, but they sure could use some marketing....around here anyways.


 
Well what fun would that be without you joining in? I'm sure if it's a 460 build then you can find an old 046 that needs some love. You can always do like I do and sell it right after.


----------



## Mastermind

I've got a 460 but would have to come up with a 440. I could do it with a little lead time though.


----------



## tlandrum

im thinking late sept or early october. it will be one of the 2 either the 440 or 460


----------



## mdavlee

Well that should be enough time to come up with one maybe. I don't know what the work will be in a couple weeks up to then. From what it sounds like I might be real busy. I hope i'll have enough time to build a saw before then.


----------



## tlandrum

i read back thru some of this and it looks like brad,rick,simon,randy all are set up for 460 so since they already are good for a 460 lets do it. were gonna build ms460 saws with stock bore (no big bore) same rules as the 372 build as far as using stock true to the saw carb,cylinder ,crank. ill work out a set of rules for this build and post it on my signature line


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> i read back thru some of this and it looks like brad,rick,simon,randy all are set up for 460 so since they already are good for a 460 lets do it. were gonna build ms460 saws with stock bore (no big bore) same rules as the 372 build as far as using stock true to the saw carb,cylinder ,crank. ill work out a set of rules for this build and post it on my signature line


 
Sounds like a plan Terry. Jon and I would enjoy helping you get everything ready as well.


----------



## mdavlee

I guess i'll start hunting for a saw.


----------



## tlandrum

maybe the fall weather will be a bit milder than this last storm filled gtg


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah maybe october or so the thunderstorms will be over.


----------



## 8433jeff

Ice storms always add to a GTG.


----------



## tlandrum

yeh,we get our share of ice storms around here


----------



## 8433jeff

tlandrum2002 said:


> yeh,we get our share of ice storms around here


 
More wood for the GTG, and electricity is not needed to keep beer cold then, and you have a grill or two to cook with. GIT R DONE.


----------



## indiansprings

Fantastic choice of saws, the 460 sure fits the bill of a work saw about anywhere in the US, from fallers to loggers to firewood cutters it is just a great sized saw to get about any job done. Plus there are gobs of 046's and 460's out on the market, just a very common saw about anywhere. The 7900 is a great saw, seeing one around here would be like seeing a 180 class whitetail, it could happen but would be a once in a lifetime deal, just no dealers around, I think Hedgerow's is the closest I know of, 30 miles away. A wicked built 460 should be one heck of a mean saw. It'll be interesting to see how much more they will put out compared to the 372.


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> Probably not. I've got my browser set to 40 post per page. I don't have near as many pages to sort through that way.



Why don't you man up and step to 100.



tlandrum2002 said:


> man did i screw up, i was getting new ms460's for 750 out the door. well lasts month they got in a new batch of them and now they priced it to me at 925 . did the price increase that much? i was priced a new 440 at 825


 
If you were a Dolmar dealer, you wouldn't have to worry about it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

They let you do 100 posts per page. 

I know last january terrys 460 that felt a lot stronger than the 372 blowncrewcab has got beat in the cant by the 372. The 460 will probably pull a longer bar better. I guess we'll find out this fall.


----------



## Mastermind

indiansprings said:


> Fantastic choice of saws, the 460 sure fits the bill of a work saw about anywhere in the US, from fallers to loggers to firewood cutters it is just a great sized saw to get about any job done. Plus there are gobs of 046's and 460's out on the market, just a very common saw about anywhere. The 7900 is a great saw, seeing one around here would be like seeing a 180 class whitetail, it could happen but would be a once in a lifetime deal, just no dealers around, I think Hedgerow's is the closest I know of, 30 miles away. A wicked built 460 should be one heck of a mean saw. *It'll be interesting to see how much more they will put out compared to the 372.*


 


mdavlee said:


> They let you do 100 posts per page.
> 
> *I know last january terrys 460 that felt a lot stronger than the 372 blowncrewcab has got beat in the cant by the 372.* The 460 will probably pull a longer bar better. I guess we'll find out this fall.



I was surprised about that Dave, but after getting a look at the 372s transfer ports I had one of those "well damn" moments. Building a work 460 that will out cut a 372 would be tough to do IMHO.

I'm gonna try though.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah it seems there's more left in the huskies than the stihls. I've got an idea that might work. I just need a saw to do it on and I don't want to go buy a new one for the buildoff. I figure if I do I'll lose about $200 to sell it on ebay after the buildoff. If you see a builder saw around Randy let me know. You're only a couple hours away.


----------



## Mastermind

mdavlee said:


> Yeah it seems there's more left in the huskies than the stihls. I've got an idea that might work. I just need a saw to do it on and I don't want to go buy a new one for the buildoff. I figure if I do I'll lose about $200 to sell it on ebay after the buildoff. If you see a builder saw around Randy let me know. You're only a couple hours away.


 
I'll keep an eye open for one. Normally when one show up here it's been beat to death or worse though. 

I've got an idea that may help the old 460 I have bring home the gold. I'll be tearing into it asap.


----------



## tlandrum

the 372 that beat my 460 in the square wood was a really good running saw but when you got a 28'' bar on it the 460 would start showing its muscle. the 372 was ported for 20-24'' bar and the 460 was ported for 28-32'' bar. it turned less rpm than the 372 but held it better with more torque in bigger wood.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm going to call around today to a couple of saw shops and see if they have a used one. I should be able to come up with a used one before then.


----------



## little possum

I think I will be left outta this one, unless I can scrounge up a stocker. 044/440/046/460s are worse than 372s around here. Anybody that uses them keeps them till they pick the last screw off of them before trying to get rid of them.


----------



## Mastermind

little possum said:


> I think I will be left outta this one, unless I can scrounge up a stocker. 044/440/046/460s are worse than 372s around here. Anybody that uses them keeps them till they pick the last screw off of them before trying to get rid of them.


 
That's the way it is around here too Zach.


----------



## Chris J.

A pawn shop near me has a MS460 marked at $429.00, but they've had it for quite a while, compression seems good, but I can't get the decomp to release using my fingers. Hmmm...maybe shoot for 30% off?


----------



## little possum

Actually most of them use 50-60cc saws. The guys that cleared the land in front of us they used 455s! Other guy uses Huskys but hes got 262.268, 272s. Other one wants 365s which I could settle for  The ones that use stihls just blow them slam up or run over them. 
Local shop has plenty of 70cc Stihl stuff. But #1 they dont know who it belongs too, and the rest isnt for sale? Ive never been to a place that didnt want to make money.


----------



## MacLaren

Chris J. said:


> A pawn shop near me has a MS460 marked at $429.00, but they've had it for quite a while, compression seems good, but I can't get the decomp to release using my fingers. Hmmm...maybe shoot for 30% off?


 
Yes. Atleast 30% Chris. You've got nothing to loose my friend.


----------



## little possum

Chris J. said:


> A pawn shop near me has a MS460 marked at $429.00, but they've had it for quite a while, compression seems good, but I can't get the decomp to release using my fingers. Hmmm...maybe shoot for 30% off?


Im not saying its the right thing. But a stuck down decomp/loose spark plug really helps when you make a offer on a saw that doesnt have compression... try popping it up with a screw driver, or ask if you can pull the muffler.


----------



## mdavlee

If they don't want you to pull the muffler maybe the spark plug and peek into the cylinder that way. I know the decomp on my 660 can't be pulled back up with my fingers.


----------



## RiverRat2

Chris J. said:


> A pawn shop near me has a MS460 marked at $429.00, but they've had it for quite a while, compression seems good, but I can't get the decomp to release using my fingers. Hmmm...maybe shoot for 30% off?



Decomp is probably stickey with fuel oil residue from sitting,,,, Offer them 400.00,,, dont have to pull the whole muffler, just the muffler cover and have a look first you should be able to see the piston/rings fine with just the front muffler cover removed,,,

If they wont deal,,, I may just have a used 460 I can make you a deal on has a BBkit on it so you would have to find a stock P/C,,,,


----------



## Gologit

mastermind7864 said:


> That's the way it is around here too Zach.


 
Same thing out here, especially with 660s and 390s that fallers use. By the time they get back into the system, they're usually pretty far gone.


----------



## srcarr52

tlandrum2002 said:


> i read back thru some of this and it looks like brad,rick,simon,randy all are set up for 460 so since they already are good for a 460 lets do it. were gonna build ms460 saws with stock bore (no big bore) same rules as the 372 build as far as using stock true to the saw carb,cylinder ,crank. ill work out a set of rules for this build and post it on my signature line


 

I'm probably going to need some help finding a 460. There are not on eBay that often and I've never seen one around these parts. 

What size bar are we targeting?


----------



## Chris J.

little possum said:


> Im not saying its the right thing. But a stuck down decomp/loose spark plug really helps when you make a offer on a saw that doesnt have compression... try popping it up with a screw driver, or ask if you can pull the muffler.


 


mdavlee said:


> If they don't want you to pull the muffler maybe the spark plug and peek into the cylinder that way. I know the decomp on my 660 can't be pulled back up with my fingers.


 


RiverRat2 said:


> Offer them 400.00,,, Id pull the muffler cover and have a look first,,,




Easily repaired faults are a good negotiating tool, and I don't feel guilty exaggerating a needed repair when dealing with pawn shops. 

On the flip side, a lot of pawn shops won't let you start removing parts for fear of sabotage. "Hey, I can't get this saw to run, you can't get it to run (because I disconnected on/off switch). I'll give you (some small precentage of the asking price) for it."


The same pawn shop also has 346XP E-Tech for $299.00, but it has weak compression (the decomp seems to work).


----------



## little possum

Well Id make a reasonable offer then anyways. Worse thing they can do is say no, or counter.. They probably gave 150$ for it anyways.


----------



## MacLaren

little possum said:


> Well Id make a reasonable offer then anyways. Worse thing they can do is say no, or counter.. They probably gave 150$ for it anyways.


 
Thats exactly what I thought they had gave for it as well little possum.


----------



## little possum

Ive got family in the pawn business.. Ive watched them pay literally nothing for somethin, then put it on the rack for 300$ a few weeks later.


----------



## RiverRat2

Chris J. said:


> Easily repaired faults are a good negotiating tool, and I don't feel guilty exaggerating a needed repair when dealing with pawn shops.
> 
> *On the flip side, a lot of pawn shops won't let you start removing parts for fear of sabotage.* "Hey, I can't get this saw to run, you can't get it to run (because I disconnected on/off switch). I'll give you (some small precentage of the asking price) for it."
> 
> 
> The same pawn shop also has 346XP E-Tech for $299.00, but it has weak compression (the decomp seems to work).



offer them 250,,, and go from there!!! as is from what I'm reading

Take your t handle27 torx or ratchet and do it on the counter right in front of them,, four screws, 5 minutes,,, does it have a bar&chain best thing is if is bargining wise if it has some scoring on the piston,,
Bring some mix up there and see if it runs


----------



## MacLaren

little possum said:


> Ive got family in the pawn business.. Ive watched them pay literally nothing for somethin, then put it on the rack for 300$ a few weeks later.


 
No doubt.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I guess I'll be lookin fer a 460 to build. My step dads got a 460 husky, will that work??????


----------



## edisto

stumpyshusky said:


> I guess I'll be lookin fer a 460 to build. My step dads got a 460 husky, will that work??????


 
Work? It should blow the others away.

You'll just need to fork out a little extra for some white paint, and glue the caps in place.


----------



## tlandrum

this go round will be 28'' bars in 24x24 hard wood cant. that will make it more interesting


----------



## indiansprings

Maybe Hedgerow and I can bring you over some 24x24 cants of seasoned Hedge, I know where there are some mighty big hedge trees. Someone will have to square them up for us. I don't have any milling equipment.
It would take some pressure off the timers, it would give them just a little more time to focus. They'll be hard as Stumpy's (you know what I mean) errrr, well wood pecker lips. A real stout saw might even break a chain in the stuff.


----------



## SawGarage

srcarr52 said:


> I'm probably going to need some help finding a 460. There are not on eBay that often and I've never seen one around these parts.



+1 I have NOT really seen one around either....

J


----------



## rms61moparman

indiansprings said:


> Maybe Hedgerow and I can bring you over some 24x24 cants of seasoned Hedge, I know where there are some mighty big hedge trees. Someone will have to square them up for us. I don't have any milling equipment.
> It would take some pressure off the timers, it would give them just a little more time to focus. They'll be hard as Stumpy's (you know what I mean) errrr, well wood pecker lips. A real stout saw might even break a chain in the stuff.


 


Milling seasoned Hedge!!!
OH MY!

How about cut a cookie then mill a plank?
That will show if its a work saw!LOL


Mike


----------



## tlandrum

fall gtg and 046/ms460 build off date is going to be oct 1st


----------



## RiverRat2

stumpyshusky said:


> I guess I'll be lookin fer a 460 to build. My step dads got a 460 husky, will that work??????



Sure if thats what you want to run!!!!

LOL!!!!


----------



## mdavlee

So who's got all the 046/460s laying around to supply for this buildoff? I might have found one if it lasts until next week when I get back home.


----------



## tlandrum

ptjeeps got one in the knoxville craigs list , not a bad looking saw


----------



## mdavlee

I'll have to check him out then.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> fall gtg and 046/ms460 build off date is going to be oct 1st


I am very pleased to hear this Terry. This time don't go in the red. There is not a single person involved that wants to see you spend your own hard-earned money. It's not right, it's not fair. If everyone that enters a saw coughs up $100, there should be $1500-$2000 to play with. (and everyone can have a rib-eye, maybe 2 for Stumpy lol). If there is money left over, it can go towards the next GTG. Just my thoughts bro.


----------



## parrisw

I'm willing to donate a build for someone, however, I've never done a 460 before, just so you know.

Will


----------



## tlandrum

you will be just fine Will, its still a 2 stroke and i know theres plenty of numbers floating around for a 460 or you can pm me and ill tell you what i use and take it from there with your own spin on it


----------



## mdavlee

Good to see you're going to join in Will.


----------



## firefighter33

I have it posted in the swap meet. But will also post here. I've got a good running 394 to trade for a 046,460. If anyone is interested in trading.


----------



## tlandrum

lets limit this to one saw per builder this time.that way you gots one shot to show what you got. lol


----------



## mdavlee

That might keep the number of saws down. I would figure with all the stihl heads they'll be quite a few entered.


----------



## firefighter33

If ur only going one build per builder disregard my last post.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

So it's on again! I'll be there if y'all will have me again. Hopefully I can get ahold of a 460 and try my first porting job on it.  As long as you fellows don't laugh at it too hard when it falls on it's ass. Oct. 1st sounds like a great date. 


Anyone up for an archery shootout after the saws are ran to gear up for hunting season.


----------



## srcarr52

tlandrum2002 said:


> this go round will be 28'' bars in 24x24 hard wood cant. that will make it more interesting


 
I like it. How about a seasoned cant of cottonwood?


----------



## tlandrum

well i dont have a bow anymore,good thing for you guys lol cotton wood is a little soft for what we want.


----------



## srcarr52

tlandrum2002 said:


> well i dont have a bow anymore,good thing for you guys lol cotton wood is a little soft for what we want.


 
Seasoned cotton wood is pretty hard. But most importantly it is usually free of knots so it will make a consistent test specimen. Finally at 24" with a stock grind chain you're going to find that the chain is going to want to float on anything really hard. I think it would be best to have something where the chain will bite and pull down the saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'll also donate a build, not likely I'll come up with one of my own. One saw per builder sounds good.
I may bee hittin a few of ya up about buildin these Stihls, I barely got a clue on how to build my Husky's .

Terry, I may also have to send some money ahead to git an extra porta craper fer myself. Hope they got that last one outa yer yard. If not I appologize.


----------



## tlandrum

28'' of full comp buried is going to bite in pretty good. if you want to square me up a 24x 24 cant and bring it on down ill not turn my nose up at it.lol


----------



## tlandrum

stumpy,from the looks of it ii already have the porta jon for next time... im going to start charging them rent lol


----------



## srcarr52

tlandrum2002 said:


> 28'' of full comp buried is going to bite in pretty good. if you want to square me up a 24x 24 cant and bring it on down ill not turn my nose up at it.lol


 
If I can make it I would be glad to bring a stick. But east TN for me is a large commitment to drive.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> stumpy,from the looks of it ii already have the porta jon for next time... im going to start charging them rent lol


 
Just don't go near it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum

stumpyshusky said:


> Just don't go near it!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
no worries,ill stay far away


----------



## 8433jeff

tlandrum2002 said:


> no worries,ill stay far away


 
You'll be lucky if the feds let you back into your yard after declaring it a superfund site.

I suppose they would if you don one of them ebola suits with the scuba gear.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

I could haul a stick down also. What do you fellows want? Poplar is very consistent but it's softer as y'all already know. Maybe a 25" Hickory round. Someone else would have to square it up though because I have no milling equipment.


----------



## wheelman

If you are going to cut in more than one piece of wood why not mix it up with soft and hard woods?


----------



## tlandrum

i dont mind cutting a softwood but i dont think it will show the grunt of a saw.but it will make weaker saws look more competitive. im looking to further the gap with bigger wood and longer bars. i think folks will find that the gains arent as easy to get out of the stihl 460 as the 372 was.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Well you guys decide what you need and let me know in the next bit and I'll bring a good log. I can't haul but one good sized one though because it'll run me a fortune in gas and wear this old truck plum out if I haul more than that. 

But a good 6-7ft by 30-35" round of Wild Cherry, Red or White Oak, Shag or Pignut Hickory, MAple, Ashe or Poplar is doable for sure. Like I say though, if it needs milled then someone will have to mill it on site unless I can find someone here to do it, which is probably pretty possible now that I think about it. If I can, I'll have it milled out to a 24" cant. Y'all just let me know. I'd be happy as a Stumpbroke fat girl to help out.


----------



## tlandrum

24'' cant of anykind of hardwood would be great


----------



## Mastermind

I'll be bringing the baddest 024 you cats have ever seen.


----------



## wendell

mastermind7864 said:


> I'll be bringing the baddest 024 you cats have ever seen.


 
Dang, where's the vomiting smiley?


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Consider it done bud. Would ashe be hard enough? If so, it's pretty consistent too if you find the right stick. If not, I think I can get a good peice of Oak or Hickory thats pretty knot free. As long as you can unload it when I get there, I'll get it loaded.

I'll try to get it ready ASAP so it can be drying out.


----------



## tlandrum

when you load it leave a chain on it for me to lift it out of your truck with


----------



## Anthony_Va.

tlandrum2002 said:


> when you load it leave a chain on it for me to lift it out of your truck with


 
I'll do that. 

24" hardwood cant. It'll be there.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> you will be just fine Will, its still a 2 stroke and i know theres plenty of numbers floating around for a 460 or you can pm me and ill tell you what i use and take it from there with your own spin on it


 


mdavlee said:


> Good to see you're going to join in Will.


 
Ya thanks! That is if someone is willing to send me a 046/460 to do for them, unless I find one on the cheap, which is not likely. I sold my 046 almost a year ago now.


----------



## Hddnis

Here we go again.




Mr. HE


----------



## rms61moparman

tlandrum2002 said:


> when you load it leave a chain on it for me to lift it out of your truck with


 


You can't do that!!!
Those chain marks might give someone an unfair advantage, you should use ROPE to load and unload!


Mike


----------



## Anthony_Va.

rms61moparman said:


> You can't do that!!!
> Those chain marks might give someone an unfair advantage, you should use ROPE to load and unload!
> 
> 
> Mike


 
Ha ha. I'll make a point to use a bull rope.  No need in giving the titty babies anymore excuses to whine. 

It's just like what my dad told me today while I was cursing the rock that I hit when I broke the front two wheels off my hay rake. " Hey, you hit the rock and broke the rake, no use in complaining now. Go finish the field with 8 wheels"


----------



## little possum

Anthony_Va. said:


> It's just like what my dad told me today while I was cursing the rock that I hit when I broke the front two wheels off my hay rake. " Hey, you hit the rock and broke the rake, no use in complaining now. Go finish the field with 8 wheels"


 After a encounter with a truck and a house... My grandpa explained the "dont cry over spilt milk" to me. Something his mom told him after he broke/flipped the new Allis Chalmers they had recently gotten for the farm. 

I would use rigging slings as to provide a squared lifting point.  less chance of a excuse. Also padded cant stands as not to damage them. Hope to make it to this build off!


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> lets limit this to one saw per builder this time.that way you gots one shot to show what you got. lol


 
This would also limit the temptation for someone to build two saws with significant differences; there were a couple of disparities in the 372 build-off.

There is no way I'd test my extremely limited (nonexsitent?) grinding skills on a saw as valuable as a 460.


----------



## rburg

I believe that bad 024 was at the WK gtg. I thought it ran as good as a 460.


----------



## sachsmo

So the 460 it is. What will be the rules?


----------



## logging22

Another build already? Just got over the last one.:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind

rburg said:


> I believe that bad 024 was at the WK gtg. I thought it ran as good as a 460.


 
I'm hoping it will run with a stock 066 this go round. 

It's raining to beat hell here today so I figure on working in the shop. I'll see about making 200psi from the old girl. :hmm3grin2orange: 

I"m tickled that a 046/ms460 is the build off saw this time. The "024" 460 is my favorite saw. I've got saws from 99cc down but that's the one I grab for every job it seems.


----------



## mdavlee

I think it's basically the same rules this time with the 1 saw per builder allowed. Spark screen and working choke and all that. It's going to be tested using a 28" bar this time.


----------



## tlandrum

mikes right, the rules are pretty much the same as before. if i need to change them up later i will. we will be cutting with 28'' bars this go round. i want every one to bring there own bar this time. there will be no bar swapping. just put the new chain on and go. when i figure out how many will be in the build i will divide the fuel,oil,wood,chain cost equally amongst the builders.


----------



## indiansprings

Are the rules going to specify a stock 460 top end to start with or is 064 jugs/BB jugs going to be allowed? Imho you limit the displacement like on the 372 build off.


----------



## tlandrum

stock bore size. 
oem or aftermarket doesnt matter.
just needs to be 76.5cc. 
must use true to the 046 /ms460 carb. 
must have functional choke and oem style filter.
factory exhuast opening can be enlarged but no more than 1 additional opening (no greater than 1 in )
chainbrake must work
prescence lever must work
saw must pass forestry inpection.(screen must be in exhaust)
you will be subject at my discretion to having muffler pulled for bore size inspection. you cheat your out forever


----------



## Chris J.

I literally just got back from getting my 2171 from RiverRat2; it'll probably be tomorrow before I can fire it up.

Terry, thanks for painting the bar. It wasn't necessary, I was expecting to get it back looking used, the Husky/Oregon bars lose paint pretty quick.


----------



## tlandrum

well thats stihl paint , it may not run with it on there lol


----------



## blsnelling

No 440 ehh? I thought I might have an excuse to buy another new MS440, lol


----------



## blsnelling

So why not open this up to include 044/440s with 460 P&Cs? That would allow those that have a 440 but not a 460 to participate.


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> stock bore size.
> oem or aftermarket doesnt matter.
> just needs to be 76.5cc.
> must use true to the 046 /ms460 carb.
> must have functional choke and oem style filter.
> factory exhuast opening can be enlarged but no more than 1 additional opening (no greater than 1 in )
> chainbrake must work
> prescence lever must work
> saw must pass forestry inpection.*(screen must be in exhaust)*
> you will be subject at my discretion to having muffler pulled for bore size inspection. you cheat your out forever



I'll have to find a muffler shell, the place the screen slides in is long gone. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowroy

blsnelling said:


> So why not open this up to include 044/440s with 460 P&Cs? That would allow those that have a 440 but not a 460 to participate.


 
Do they bolt up directly, or do you have to mod quite a bit.


----------



## tlandrum

you cant buy them off the shelf as a hybrid. there is no definitve proof either way that they run better or worse than the straight up 460. they are not a common work saw. the 460 p/c is not true to a 440 ,the 440 case is not true to the 460. level ground would mean we all build the same thing. brad just take your already done p/c on a 460 bottom and your done.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I'm sure someone may loan Brad a saw to put his top end on if he doesn't have one...


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> well thats stihl paint , it may not run with it on there lol




Well, if the Stihl chain didn't hurt it, maybe the Stihl paint won't either.

But the two of them together...............:msp_scared:.


----------



## tlandrum

youll go out in the morning and the saw will have turned creamsicle


----------



## wigglesworth

tlandrum2002 said:


> you cant buy them off the shelf as a hybrid. there is no definitve proof either way that they run better or worse than the straight up 460. they are not a common work saw. the 460 p/c is not true to a 440 ,the 440 case is not true to the 460. level ground would mean we all build the same thing. brad just take your already done p/c on a 460 bottom and your done.


 
Oh Booo.....

No worries on my end though. I have a decent 046 crankcase with new bearings seals and what-nots sittin on the bench as we speak.  Just gotta find a nice OEM cylinder. I do have a brand new Meteor P&C i could slap on it, but i think id be shooting myself in the foot. Lets just say it's not up to OEM quality.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

I gots me a stock 460...:msp_unsure:


----------



## tlandrum

well git to grinding or if your volunteering it for the build id say you can trust will with it.


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> well git to grinding or if your volunteering it for the build id say you can trust will with it.


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence Terry.


----------



## Outlaw5.0

Just need to find me a good MS460 cylinder. My best one has a slight score above the corner of the exhaust port, nothing big, but gives up about 5 psi compression. The next best one is a old used 046 D port chamber cylinder, hard to machine a dome for that.


----------



## MacLaren

*Fyi*

The new old stock 066 on ebay went for $1,525.00 Wow! Just thought y'all might wanna know.....


----------



## wigglesworth

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Just need to find me a good MS460 cylinder. My best one has a slight score above the corner of the exhaust port, nothing big, but gives up about 5 psi compression. The next best one is a old used 046 D port chamber cylinder, hard to machine a dome for that.


 
The D shaped chambers make some real good runners, but agreed, they are hard to machine for.


----------



## tlandrum

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Just need to find me a good MS460 cylinder. My best one has a slight score above the corner of the exhaust port, nothing big, but gives up about 5 psi compression. The next best one is a old used 046 D port chamber cylinder, hard to machine a dome for that.




that d shape combustion chamber is not hard to machine the pop up on if you know the trick to it. i can do it as fast as the regular centered cylinder. on the lathe


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> that d shape combustion chamber is not hard to machine the pop up on if you know the trick to it. i can do it as fast as the regular centered cylinder. on the lathe


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

i could tell you had my method in play randy


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> i could tell you had my method in play randy


 
A lot of tricks and tips from you go into my work Terry. I sure appreciate the help too. I really like doing things myself and having guys like you willing to help makes it lots of fun!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247

tlandrum2002 said:


> well git to grinding or if your volunteering it for the build id say you can trust will with it.


 
Might just have to leave it stock...You know, that way you guys have a base to go off off...


----------



## edisto

wigglesworth said:


> I do have a brand new Meteor P&C i could slap on it, but i think id be shooting myself in the foot. Lets just say it's not up to OEM quality.


 
That's disappointing. I saw Bailey's had 'em, and thought there might be a low buck way into this deal.

Any details?


----------



## oscar4883

Missed out on this thread lately. Any one got the page where the results are?


----------



## wigglesworth

edisto said:


> That's disappointing. I saw Bailey's had 'em, and thought there might be a low buck way into this deal.
> 
> Any details?


 
The casting says "Italy" on the side, and has the "MP" logo on it, but I think it's te same exact jug as the woodland pro. Looks identical. Lots, and I mean lots of casting flash, enough in the squish band I had to recut it to make it usable the lower transfers were little bitty, as well as very crooked, and the lower exhaust port had a huge casting void right at the cylinder wall. All the things i mention though are fairly easily fixed though. If I understood grande dog correctly, they were cast in tiawan and plated by gilardoni in Italy. I have several pics but I'm pic illiterate since the site change. I will try to work on it. 

I will say this though, the plating is fantastic. Very nice, even and with only a slight "dark ring of death" at the top. Thumbs up there. And it has a nice, small, very well machined combustion chamber.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Just heard a Suzuki 109 across the woods, someone must be home from his "Chaincation".:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell

Just now?!?

He was out of here before 8 this morning.


----------



## tlandrum

glad he made it home ok


----------



## grandpatractor

I got home around 3 this afternoon. I just got back from my Bootcamp workout in town. Just now trying to catch up on this thread.
Had a great time and I have to say thanks again to Wendell. He makes pretty good spaghetti.


----------



## wyk

blsnelling said:


> So why not open this up to include 044/440s with 460 P&Cs? That would allow those that have a 440 but not a 460 to participate.


 
I would think that would make things more interesting.


----------



## edisto

wigglesworth said:


> The casting says "Italy" on the side, and has the "MP" logo on it, but I think it's te same exact jug as the woodland pro. Looks identical. Lots, and I mean lots of casting flash, enough in the squish band I had to recut it to make it usable the lower transfers were little bitty, as well as very crooked, and the lower exhaust port had a huge casting void right at the cylinder wall. All the things i mention though are fairly easily fixed though. If I understood grande dog correctly, they were cast in tiawan and plated by gilardoni in Italy. I have several pics but I'm pic illiterate since the site change. I will try to work on it.
> 
> I will say this though, the plating is fantastic. Very nice, even and with only a slight "dark ring of death" at the top. Thumbs up there. And it has a nice, small, very well machined combustion chamber.


 
Thanks Wiggs! The plating was my main concern. The rest, as you noted, can be dealt with with some elbow grease (although the void sounds troublesome). I don't have a lot of free time, but I do have more time than money!


----------



## tlandrum

im at the point that i go strictly oem so that i can stand behind the repair or port work. between the swap section and ebay i find most anything i need reasoable enough to stay oem


----------



## RiverRat2

grandpatractor said:


> I got home around 3 this afternoon. I just got back from my Bootcamp workout in town. Just now trying to catch up on this thread.
> Had a great time and I have to say thanks again to Wendell. He makes pretty good spaghetti.



LOLOL!!! I bet he does,,,, I make a pretty mean one my ownself takes about 4 hrs minimum just to get the sauce right,,, and Italian sausage or home-made meat balls with Garlic bread and a big old Wop/Greek salad!!!!!! Yeah Buddy!!!!!


Yall are making me hungry,,, 

JD,,, have to say it,,, again,,, It was my pleasure to finally meet ya,,,, looking forward to makin a Sconnie event someday and coming up your way see my first cousins,,,, in MN

Maybe we can root ole 04Ultra out of tha farmhouse!!!!


----------



## Mastermind

I got my build off saw ready. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/175314.htm


----------



## outdoorlivin247

RiverRat2 said:


> LOLOL!!! I bet he does,,,, I make a pretty mean one my ownself takes about 4 hrs minimum just to get the sauce right,,, and Italian sausage or home-made meat balls with Garlic bread and a big old Wop/Greek salad!!!!!! Yeah Buddy!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yall are making me hungry,,,
> 
> JD,,, have to say it,,, again,,, It was my pleasure to finally meet ya,,,, looking forward to makin a Sconnie event someday and coming up your way see my first cousins,,,, in MN
> 
> *Maybe we can root ole 04Ultra out of tha farmhouse!!!! *


 
Good luck with that...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## srcarr52

Terry,

I got my saw back in the mail today safe and sound. Thanks!


----------



## Jacob J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> you cant buy them off the shelf as a hybrid. there is no definitve proof either way that they run better or worse than the straight up 460.


 
I have definitive proof- I built a new hybrid 440/460 back in 2002 and ran it side-by-side with a new 460 in bigger timber for five months. The hybrid saw simply did not have the same torque band as the straight up 460, regardless of what carburetor I used or how much the muffler was opened up. Both saws had stock cylinders and pistons. The hybrid saw simply could not do the same work in a day in the same wood with the same bar and chain. 

Basically, you need the bigger mixing area found in the larger 046/460 case for that wide torque band.


----------



## Mastermind

Jacob J. said:


> I have definitive proof- I built a new hybrid 440/460 back in 2002 and ran it side-by-side with a new 460 in bigger timber for five months. The hybrid saw simply did not have the same torque band as the straight up 460, regardless of what carburetor I used or how much the muffler was opened up. Both saws had stock cylinders and pistons. The hybrid saw simply could not do the same work in a day in the same wood with the same bar and chain.
> 
> Basically, you need the bigger mixing area found in the larger 046/460 case for that wide torque band.


 
I like reading real world side by side testing like this.


----------



## blsnelling

Jacob J. said:


> I have definitive proof- I built a new hybrid 440/460 back in 2002 and ran it side-by-side with a new 460 in bigger timber for five months. The hybrid saw simply did not have the same torque band as the straight up 460, regardless of what carburetor I used or how much the muffler was opened up. Both saws had stock cylinders and pistons. The hybrid saw simply could not do the same work in a day in the same wood with the same bar and chain.
> '
> Basically, you need the bigger mixing area found in the larger 046/460 case for that wide torque band.


 
I'll take the torque penalty and still kick the competitions 460s to the curb:


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> I'll take the torque penalty and still kick the competitions 460s to the curb:


 
I hope you get a 460 to build Brad. I'll need someone to smoke.


----------



## wyk

Mastermind said:


> I hope you get a 460 to build Brad. *I'll need someone to smoke*.


 
Wooo! A double entendre. OK, sorry. I am such a child.

I am looking forward to the smoking as well...just keep it pg13.


----------



## tlandrum

ill have to buy a 460 to get into my own build off lol i do by the way already have a 6401 traded for to turn into a 7901. im going to join the 7900 build for sure if i can get this dooly thing figured out. i may just be the sawyer in the 460 build and not enter a saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> ill have to buy a 460 to get into my own build off lol i do by the way already have a 6401 traded for to turn into a 7901. im going to join the 7900 build for sure if i can get this dooly thing figured out. i may just be the sawyer in the 460 build and not enter a saw.


 
Well? It's not black and orange... But the heart is still there... I have no doubt you'll like the end result...
Just sayin...:msp_tongue: Can anyone say "Landrum's Outdoor Equipment"? Tennessee's DOLMAR headquarter's???


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> ill have to buy a 460 to get into my own build off lol i do by the way already have a 6401 traded for to turn into a 7901. im going to join the 7900 build for sure if i can get this dooly thing figured out. i may just be the sawyer in the 460 build and not enter a saw.



BTW,,, I do have an extra 460 that has A BB kit on it that is a good runner but the BBkit in my opinion is just average,,,, I also have a low hour Stock 460 Cylinder and Piston from a Skidder wrecked 460 that we can put on it to stay OEM if you want to save your coins so you can have a build in the race,,, Just a thought


----------



## firefighter33

Stumpy,
Got the stumpbroke 371 today! WOW...its runs very well. The strongest saw I've run so far!! Thank you! I will be a return customer. I like the extra touch on the side Again thanks a million. 
Mike


P.S My ears are bleeding a little. Lol


----------



## Hedgerow

firefighter33 said:


> Stumpy,
> Got the stumpbroke 371 today! WOW...its runs very well. The strongest saw I've run so far!! Thank you! I will be a return customer. I like the extra touch on the side Again thanks a million.
> Mike
> 
> 
> P.S My ears are bleeding a little. Lol


 
Gotta love those dual port mufflers!!!
:love1:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

firefighter33 said:


> Stumpy,
> Got the stumpbroke 371 today! WOW...its runs very well. The strongest saw I've run so far!! Thank you! I will be a return customer. I like the extra touch on the side Again thanks a million.
> Mike
> 
> 
> P.S My ears are bleeding a little. Lol


 
Glad you like it so fer. Hope you git some god use out of it.


----------



## Mastermind

wyk said:


> Wooo! A double entendre. OK, sorry. I am such a child.
> 
> I am looking forward to the smoking as well...just keep it pg13.


 
I ain't smokin you. Just Brad, ya sicko.


----------



## wendell

firefighter33 said:


> Stumpy,
> Got the stumpbroke 371 today! WOW...its runs very well. The strongest saw I've run so far!! Thank you! I will be a return customer. *I like the extra touch on the side* Again thanks a million.
> Mike
> 
> 
> P.S My ears are bleeding a little. Lol


 
Now I'm afeered again.


----------



## wyk

Mastermind said:


> I ain't smokin you. Just Brad, ya sicko.


 
Tease.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> Now I'm afeered again.


 
spoken like a true southern hick. you're catchin on wendell. just be advised, afeered is interchangeable with skeered


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> spoken like a true southern hick. you're catchin on wendell. just be advised, afeered is interchangeable with skeered


 
A couple more of SS Mad Dog videos and I think I'll have it down.


----------



## joatmon

Jerry ole boy ..... let's pretend he has a little book learnin'. Remember, afeered is past tense, skeered is present tense and "Watch this, hold my beer" is future tense. old joat



jerrycmorrow said:


> spoken like a true southern hick. you're catchin on wendell. just be advised, afeered is interchangeable with skeered


----------



## little possum

joatmon said:


> Jerry ole boy ..... let's pretend he has a little book learnin'. Remember, afeered is past tense, skeered is present tense and "Watch this, hold my beer" is future tense. old joat


 Most good ol boys I know, wont even ask you to hold the beer, they just try their best not to spill.


----------



## Simonizer

You know yer a hillbilly when,....you let yer 13 year old daughter smoke at the dinner table,....in front of her kids....


----------



## MacLaren

Simonizer said:


> You know yer a hillbilly when,....you let yer 13 year old daughter smoke at the dinner table,....in front of her kids....


 
I think you mean ....red neck?


----------



## little possum

Appalachian Americans. 

Gotta give those yanks a lil lead way Hillbilly


----------



## MacLaren

little possum said:


> Appalachian Americans.
> 
> Gotta give those yanks a lil lead way Hillbilly


 
Next thing ya know here comes the damn Pollok jokes........ 
Me likes me Scottish Appalachian heritage!


----------



## MacLaren

Simon, you build an awesome saw mt friend!


----------



## Simonizer

Thanks, I guess you ran one at Terry's gtg?


----------



## MacLaren

Simonizer said:


> Thanks, I guess you ran one at Terry's gtg?


 
No, regretfully I didnt. But I saw it run, and the time it got. That's enough for me to know. Good job man!
I would like to run one sometime. Hopefully I will at the next GTG. Hopefully you can make it out there yourself as well. 
Good times.......


----------



## jerrycmorrow

_stihlsawing_ said:


> Next thing ya know here comes the damn Pollok jokes........
> Me likes me Scottish Appalachian heritage!


 
jeez, you dam apalachian americans caint eben spell. everone nos its "poleox" jokes


----------



## MacLaren

jerrycmorrow said:


> jeez, you dam apalachian americans caint eben spell. everone nos its "poleox" jokes


 
hehehe! allright, I was a wearing me feelinz on my sleeve agin.......my bad! Carry on and pay no mind to me. As if yall were anyways! LOL!!


----------



## Tree Sling'r

So is this going to be a for sure 460?


----------



## Mastermind

Tree Sling'r said:


> So is this going to be a for sure 460?


 
That's the plan Jasha. I've got mine ready, just running the hell out of it to seal the rings now.


----------



## tlandrum

Tree Sling'r said:


> So is this going to be a for sure 460?


 
yep,jasha get you a 460 headed this way so i can kick yo butt this time lol


----------



## Tree Sling'r

tlandrum2002 said:


> yep,jasha get you a 460 headed this way so i can kick yo butt this time lol


 
Will do, a good butt kicking is good every now and again.


----------



## Simonizer

Tree Sling'r said:


> Will do, a good butt kicking is good every now and again.


You guys better put on yer losin' shoes this time. I suspect the top 5 will be in the top 5 again. You guys are good.


----------



## cowboyvet

Just got back into town from doing a carving for a father's day present. I see you didn't waste any time getting back into the fire Terry. Good to see we are going with good saws and true test of torque. Should set some of the saws apart. Had a great time for the little bit I got to stay at the gtg. Wish I could've played longer. 

Are we going to do another trophy for this one or pass the old one?


----------



## little possum

Tree Sling'r said:


> So is this going to be a for sure 460?


 Im trying to remember if Jasha did one of 2Ks Stihls... I cant keep up with everybodys saws these days.


----------



## Mastermind

Simonizer said:


> You guys better put on yer losin' shoes this time. I suspect the top 5 will be in the top 5 again. You guys are good.


 
Well close Simon. There will be a new builder in the top five. <<<<<<<<<


----------



## wendell

Mastermind said:


> Well close Simon. There will be a new builder in the top five. <<<<<<<<<


 
You're saying a monkey ported your saw?


----------



## parrisw

Looks like I might be doing a saw for the build off for someone. I wont say anything until I know for sure. But he can speak up if he wants to. Looking forward to this, wish I could be there.


----------



## Mastermind

wendell said:


> You're saying a monkey ported your saw?


 
And Stuff!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> You're saying a monkey ported your saw?


 
Look out Wendell!!! That monkey's got a gun!!!
:beat_shot:


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> I hope you get a 460 to build Brad. I'll need someone to smoke.


 
There's something special in the works. It'll blow your mind in more than one way. It'll all make sense when the details come out


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> There's something special in the works. It'll blow your mind in more than one way. It'll all make sense when the details come out


 
I look forward to seeing it. Do you plan to post the build or is it top secret??? 

This saw building is more addictive to me than drag racing was. Thank God it doesn't cost as much. We need to figure out what's next so I can start trying to find one I can afford. I have a feeling I'm gonna need to find a 7900.


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> I look forward to seeing it. Do you plan to post the build or is it top secret???
> 
> This saw building is more addictive to me than drag racing was. Thank God it doesn't cost as much. We need to figure out what's next so I can start trying to find one I can afford. I have a feeling I'm gonna need to find a 7900.


 
I'm only a small piece of the puzzle. Details will come from someone else Yes, I'm baiting you!


----------



## blsnelling

Actually, here are the details now. It's a new sticky. LINK


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> Actually, here are the details now. It's a new sticky. LINK


 
Very cool!!! I even hope the saw comes in first place!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

Damn, that trumps me. Mine was being donated by a local strip-club. Then auctioned off for free beer and lap dances for all the participants.


----------



## MacLaren

blsnelling said:


> Actually, here are the details now. It's a new sticky. LINK


 
Thats awesome Brad.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

I think I may have found the log I need to make the 24" Oak cant today. I cut a good sized White Oak earlier. I'm thinking it's about 35"-40" through. Theres about 6-7ft of it that is completely knot free and it is very solid. It should make a 24" can't or bigger if you want it Terry.

Is 6-7ft long enough? I may get another too if I come across one. I would just like to be able to contribute. I hope I can find someone to mill them for me but if I can't then Maybe someone would have a chainsaw mill close by that we could use. 

I'll get pics of the Oak tomorrow.


----------



## srcarr52

Anthony_Va. said:


> I think I may have found the log I need to make the 24" Oak cant today. I cut a good sized White Oak earlier. I'm thinking it's about 35"-40" through. Theres about 6-7ft of it that is completely knot free and it is very solid. It should make a 24" can't or bigger if you want it Terry.
> 
> Is 6-7ft long enough? I may get another too if I come across one. I would just like to be able to contribute. I hope I can find someone to mill them for me but if I can't then Maybe someone would have a chainsaw mill close by that we could use.
> 
> I'll get pics of the Oak tomorrow.


 
I would be all over that if I wasn't 16 hours away. 

I'm keeping my eyes open for a good stick to make a cant. Having the race wood is a great excuse to make the trip.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

srcarr52 said:


> I would be all over that if I wasn't 16 hours away.
> 
> I'm keeping my eyes open for a good stick to make a cant. Having the race wood is a great excuse to make the trip.


 
Yea man, it would have been a cash log if it had been a few ft longer. I cut it low as I could but it just wasnt going to get near 8ft of good wood. Now there may be a few good logs in the big limbs. I counted 118 rings in the stump. It was a beautiful tree, but I had to kill it to please the landowner. He did'nt want a big Oak in his new fence row. 

It will make a very nice cant for the race though. I may could get a 30" cant out of this one. It does'nt have a single knot in the first 6-7ft though. If they want them 24" only, we could get a few good wide short boards out of it. We could even mill it at Terrys if someone had a chainsaw mill there. I don't know if I'll be able to find someone local to mill it for me or not.


----------



## srcarr52

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yea man, it would have been a cash log if it had been a few ft longer. I cut it low as I could but it just wasnt going to get near 8ft of good wood. Now there may be a few good logs in the big limbs. I counted 118 rings in the stump. It was a beautiful tree, but I had to kill it to please the landowner. He did'nt want a big Oak in his new fence row.
> 
> It will make a very nice cant for the race though. I may could get a 30" cant out of this one. It does'nt have a single knot in the first 6-7ft though. If they want them 24" only, we could get a few good wide short boards out of it. We could even mill it at Terrys if someone had a chainsaw mill there. I don't know if I'll be able to find someone local to mill it for me or not.


 
Yup, got a great walnut that way the other day, but it's 16' before the first center crotch. Maybe I'll mill it this weekend.

A good hardwood at less then 8' is still valuable to the right person. It's not like you need a full 8' to make a multi-leaf dinner table.

If I was for sure coming I would be happy to mill it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yea man, it would have been a cash log if it had been a few ft longer. I cut it low as I could but it just wasnt going to get near 8ft of good wood. Now there may be a few good logs in the big limbs. *I counted 118 rings in the stump*. It was a beautiful tree, but I had to kill it to please the landowner. He did'nt want a big Oak in his new fence row.
> 
> It will make a very nice cant for the race though. I may could get a 30" cant out of this one. It does'nt have a single knot in the first 6-7ft though. If they want them 24" only, we could get a few good wide short boards out of it. We could even mill it at Terrys if someone had a chainsaw mill there. I don't know if I'll be able to find someone local to mill it for me or not.


 
& I thought I was just full of $hite, but now yer tellin me I got rings in me. I'll have to go to the vet & see if he's got some cream or a pill to take care of it.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

srcarr52 said:


> Yup, got a great walnut that way the other day, but it's 16' before the first center crotch. Maybe I'll mill it this weekend.
> 
> A good hardwood at less then 8' is still valuable to the right person. It's not like you need a full 8' to make a multi-leaf dinner table.
> 
> If I was for sure coming I would be happy to mill it.



Yea, I figure instead of looking for a buyer that I'll just help the cause with this one. If not for the GTg I would probably sell it off to someone. It'll just make a killer buildoff log since it's so consistent.



stumpyshusky said:


> & I thought I was just full of $hite, but now yer tellin me I got rings in me. I'll have to go to the vet & see if he's got some cream or a pill to take care of it.



And 118 at that. :hmm3grin2orange: Man it's gonna take some good pills. Hopefully you won't need any surgeryies for that ole buddy.  Just have a few beers, that'll help you out.


----------



## Mastermind

Great thing you are doing bringing that nice of a log.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

stihl sawing. said:


> Great thing you are doing bringing that nice of a log.


 
It's all good, as long as it don't break the ole Dodge down. :msp_razz:


----------



## mdavlee

That'll make a nice cant for saw testing. I think cowboyvet has a mill that will do that. You'll just have to get it down there early for him to be able to square it up.


----------



## cowboyvet

I would be glad to help out with my chainsaw mill anyway I can.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Good deal fellows. That will be great. I'll get it done if I can but if not then I'll just bring it down the way it is and we'll square it up at the GTG. I think theres at least 6 ft of knot free Oak there. But no pics until tuesday. I forgot yesterday was Friday and we don't go back to work till Tuesday.


----------



## blsnelling

I hope I can make it to this one. If so, I'll certainly be bringing my 440/460 hybrid. I don't care if it can't compete in the official build off, but I still want to see how it stacks up. So what's the date again?


----------



## MacLaren

blsnelling said:


> I hope I can make it to this one. If so, I'll certainly be bringing my 440/460 hybrid. I don't care if it can't compete in the official build off, but I still want to see how it stacks up. So what's the date again?


 
I hope you can make this one too Brad. It would be really great to meet you. Maybee Andy can get there too. We should really all have a great time at this one! Cant wait to see that new 460 your doing. Thats really great outta you and Joat. I wanna bid on that baby. We are bidding on it yes?
I need too look at the link you gave us again.


----------



## MacLaren

My 1st cousin has a practically new 046. Ive really been hittin him up to sell it to me........
Maybee I need to offer a trade?......


----------



## mdavlee

I don't think that 046 will go anywhere the way he talked yesterday. He didn't seem real interested in selling the 7300.

I will try my best to take off and make it to this gtg. I would like to meet new faces and see how the 460 builds are. I might try to get an entry after I get this 660 straightened out or another work saw bought.


----------



## blsnelling

MacLaren said:


> Cant wait to see that new 460 your doing. Thats really great outta you and Joat. I wanna bid on that baby. We are bidding on it yes?
> I need too look at the link you gave us again.


 
It's a raffle now. Check out the sticky thread. It's all detailed there, along with pics and a vid of the saw.


----------



## MacLaren

Yeah, I think I might ........just might talk him out of it......maybe not though. I need to hurry though.


----------



## komatsuvarna

mdavlee said:


> I might try to get an entry after I get this 660 straightened out .


 
That doesn't sound good! Just send it on south to me.:msp_biggrin:




I found an 046 that Im trying to get, but it isn't working out to well. Its a mint, but hes wanting more than I want to give...and hes hard to trade with.lol


----------



## mdavlee

komatsuvarna said:


> That doesn't sound good! Just send it on south to me.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found an 046 that Im trying to get, but it isn't working out to well. Its a mint, but hes wanting more than I want to give...and hes hard to trade with.lol


 
I'm going to try the soft av mounts in it and if that doesn't fix it I guess it will go on ebay.


----------



## MacLaren

komatsuvarna said:


> That doesn't sound good! Just send it on south to me.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found an 046 that Im trying to get, but it isn't working out to well. Its a mint, but hes wanting more than I want to give...and hes hard to trade with.lol


 
I know what your goin thru Durand. Im kinda in the same boat. Because I know as soon as he agrees to sell her he will want a farkin war pention for her......lol!!


----------



## Mastermind

I've got this can of whup-ass here..............


----------



## blsnelling

stihl sawing. said:


> I've got this can of whup-ass here..............


 
That's OK. I've got a drum of it


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> That's OK. I've got a drum of it


 
On my way to see a guy about a tanker truck load of it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing. said:


> I've got this can of whup-ass here..............


 


blsnelling said:


> That's OK. I've got a drum of it


 
I have never used any on anyone, but I'v had a few cans poured on me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have never used any on anyone, but I'v had a few cans poured on me. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I guess I should be honest. My drum is mostly full, lol. The few times I've got to use it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Mastermind

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have never used any on anyone, but I'v had a few cans poured on me. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I've got a sinking feeling that I could be buried in it. 

It may be that my can of "whoop ass" is really BS.


----------



## RiverRat2

stihl sawing. said:


> I've got this can of whup-ass here..............



Ohh OK and the smack talking never ends LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling

RiverRat2 said:


> Ohh OK and the smack talking never ends LOLOLOL!!!!!


 
You feeling left out? I could spare a little more I suppose. How do you want it?


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> You feeling left out? I could spare a little more I suppose. How do you want it?


 
Pour it out on him man! Pour it out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

blsnelling said:


> That's OK. I've got a drum of it




LOLOL well if you have a drum full,,, As clumsy as I can be,,,, I guess I could end up swimming in it!!!!!!!

Beautiful Morning here in Campbell River BC,,, getting ready for Breakfast, Church, Then meet up with Simon and then down to the chainsaw carving competition,,, Judging begins @ noon,,,,,,,will post up some Pics later


----------



## blsnelling

stihl sawing. said:


> Pour it out on him man! Pour it out!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Here's their new packaging.


----------



## blsnelling

RiverRat2 said:


> LOLOL well if you have a drum full,,, As clumsy as I can be,,,, I guess I could end up swimming in it!!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful Morning here in Campbell River BC,,, getting ready for Breakfast, Church, Then meet up with Simon and then down to the chainsaw carving competition,,, Judging begins @ noon,,,,,,,will post up some Pics later


 
I'm just killing time before church as well. I'd trade weather with you in a heartbeat! It's been hot and humid here. I about killed myself yesterday working in the heat.


----------



## RiverRat2

blsnelling said:


> I'm just killing time before church as well. I'd trade weather with you in a heartbeat! It's been hot and humid here. I about killed myself yesterday working in the heat.



Yeah I hear ya,, it was so hot in Tx, When I left the Heat index has been 110°F for the last few weeks,,, it is 12°C here this morning!!!!!
Be carfeful out there in that heat,, really have to hydrate, and pace yourself!!!


----------



## wendell

stihl sawing. said:


> It may be that my can of "whoop ass" is really BS.


 
May be?!? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

stihl.sawing said:


> May be?!? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Don't start no #### and there won't be none. Poser!


----------



## MacLaren

blsnelling said:


> Here's their new packaging.


 
Wow Brad. Thats a beautiful saw. mdavlee may be right in thats the prettiest saw Stihl makes. Im still a little partial to the 660 though....


----------



## Chris J.

MacLaren said:


> Wow Brad. Thats a beautiful saw. mdavlee may be right in thats the prettiest saw Stihl makes. Im still a little partial to the 660 though....




At the risk of receiving some cyber beatings :msp_ohmy:, I've never understood why Stihl leaves the gap between the top cover & the AF cover, seems to me the designs allows chips & crud in. Disclaimer :taped:--I have no real experience running Stihls on a regular basis.


----------



## Metals406

Two Stihl Sawing's??????????????????? I'm confused!! 

WHO IS WHO?


----------



## wendell

The other one is just pretending he's me. It's really irritating.


----------



## Mastermind

stihl.sawing said:


> The other one is just pretending he's me. It's really irritating.


 
Look who's talking.


----------



## wendell

stihl sawing. said:


> Look who's talking.


 
Stop spamming this important thread, poser.


----------



## Mastermind

stihl.sawing said:


> Stop spamming this important thread, poser.


 
Watch it shorty!


----------



## Metals406

Dear God in Heaven!


----------



## Smittysrepair

All this talking about cans of whup-ass must have scared everyone off. No one has posted on here in quite a while. I wish I could have showed up to the build off to tell everyone about our fine area. But seeing I could not make it I figured Terry would have reminded everyone that showed up to the build off that part of Tn. mainly in the Morgan county area is where the worlds supply of #1 whup-ass comes from. We are quite proud of our product and even sell it in bulk at most places around here. So for the ones needing large supply's such as tanker truck loads you need to bring your tanker with you to the next build off. I know I have a license to sell it in bulk and I think Terry carries one also so I am sure we could cut you guys a good deal on it. And for the ones wanting smaller amounts some of us even offer single cans for the smaller folks.


----------



## Mastermind

Smittysrepair said:


> All this talking about cans of whup-ass must have scared everyone off. No one has posted on here in quite a while. I wish I could have showed up to the build off to tell everyone about our fine area. But seeing I could not make it I figured Terry would have reminded everyone that showed up to the build off that part of Tn. mainly in the Morgan county area is where the worlds supply of #1 whup-ass comes from. We are quite proud of our product and even sell it in bulk at most places around here. So for the ones needing large supply's such as tanker truck loads you need to bring your tanker with you to the next build off. I know I have a license to sell it in bulk and I think Terry carries one also so I am sure we could cut you guys a good deal on it. And for the ones wanting smaller amounts some of us even offer single cans for the smaller folks.



I also have a large supply ready for distribution, fresh from Fentress Co.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mastermind said:


> I also have a large supply ready for distribution, fresh from Fentress Co.


 
You guys just better hope Stumpy don't find a 460 floatin around down there in Booger county, Or he may have to send some whup-ass via UPS!!!
:beat_brick:


----------



## rms61moparman

Smittysrepair said:


> All this talking about cans of whup-ass must have scared everyone off. No one has posted on here in quite a while. I wish I could have showed up to the build off to tell everyone about our fine area. But seeing I could not make it I figured Terry would have reminded everyone that showed up to the build off that part of Tn. mainly in the Morgan county area is where the worlds supply of #1 whup-ass comes from. We are quite proud of our product and even sell it in bulk at most places around here. So for the ones needing large supply's such as tanker truck loads you need to bring your tanker with you to the next build off. I know I have a license to sell it in bulk and I think Terry carries one also so I am sure we could cut you guys a good deal on it. And for the ones wanting smaller amounts some of us even offer single cans for the smaller folks.


 




I keep a pretty good supply by just scraping off and saving what gets sprayed on ME!!!
That's what happens when you get too old to run and too crippled up to fight!LOL


Mike


----------



## Smittysrepair

Mastermind said:


> I also have a large supply ready for distribution, fresh from Fentress Co.


 
Where at in Fentress county? Is it some of mine that I spilled out here by my house? lol I do live right on the Morgan/Fentress line in Glades.


----------



## parrisw

I crap out whoop ass on a daily basis, that others try on me, so ya'll better be ready!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

parrisw said:


> I crap out whoop ass on a daily basis, that others try on me, so ya'll better be ready!!!!!!!!!


 
Better bring your "A" game with this bunch!!!:bringit:


----------



## parrisw

Hedgerow said:


> Better bring your "A" game with this bunch!!!:bringit:


 
I'll bring an A+


----------



## Smittysrepair

Hedgerow said:


> You guys just better hope Stumpy don't find a 460 floatin around down there in Booger county, Or he may have to send some whup-ass via UPS!!!
> :beat_brick:


 
As long as he don't send any of that stuff like he left a Terry's house then we will be okay. I heard they where going to have to close the roads off when they go to pull the crapper at his house. That may be why Terry has not been on here today. The state may have quarantined his property and stuck him in a motel until the EPA clears his place. lol


----------



## Hedgerow

parrisw said:


> I'll bring an A+


----------



## Hedgerow

Smittysrepair said:


> As long as he don't send any of that stuff like he left a Terry's house then we will be okay. I heard they where going to have to close the roads off when they go to pull the crapper at his house. That may be why Terry has not been on here today. The state may have quarantined his property and stuck him in a motel until the EPA clears his place. lol


 
See? That's what happens when Stumpy drops his can of whupass in the porta-crapper... Don't make him get it out when the saws are being tested!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## Outlaw5.0

Since the new build off is a mS460, I need a muffler(no cover) and heat deflector. I made my only muffler and heat deflector too big at the exhaust port and it leaks. Its not worth it to weld it back up and machine it flat.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Dadgummit Hedge, yer already writin checks I can't cash. I aint even got a dog in the fight yet. 

Terry, sorry fer the trouble, I'll bring a ziplock baggie next time.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Dadgummit Hedge, yer already writin checks I can't cash. I aint even got a dog in the fight yet.
> 
> Terry, sorry fer the trouble, I'll bring a ziplock baggie next time.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Don't worry Stump... I'm searchin for you one... Kinda hard to come by around here. Anything decent, people seem to want a steep sum for... I guess they think they're worth keeping...:msp_confused: I keep tellin' folks they're just a crappy homeowner model, but nobody's buying it...otstir:
Go figure...
:amazed:


----------



## indiansprings

Hedge, I'll check with one of my cousins that logs, he has a pile of old saws he thinks he's going to rebuild one of these days, maybe I can come up with one than just needs the top end refreshed on the cheap. I'll try talking him into providing Stumpy one, I'll get on it tonight after he's home and will let you know. Ole Stumpy needs one to try and seek a little revenge with. We've gotta keep up the Ozark pride!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have been hunting a used one as well for Stump no luck yet, but we have some time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have been hunting a used one as well for Stump no luck yet, but we have some time.


 
But I still have to pull for the fundraiser saw to win, its a good cause.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

whatchatalkinbout stump? i thought you done good cashing the checks we was writin for the last saw off. 
anyways, don't think a zip lock baggie will be big enough. maybe a body bag or maybe we can get one of those big swimmin pool liners just to be safe. come to think of it, you could carry quite a bit of whup az over to tn in the bag and then reuse it for other "deposits". now how "green" is that. green? we'll show 'em green. 
you go stump, the pride of the aux arcs.


----------



## young

just sent my ms460 out west for this buildoff gtg:msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw

Anybody know all the measurements of the 064 Meteor piston? 

Thanks


----------



## AUSSIE1

parrisw said:


> Anybody know all the measurements of the 064 Meteor piston?
> 
> Thanks


 
Yep


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yep


 
And? 

Looking at putting one in a 460


----------



## parrisw

Well I guess its official Im doing a saw for River Rat, he just stopped by this evening, and brought one of his 460's for me to do. Looking at doing a 064 piston swap, but the Episian one he brought wont work, has narrower skirts then stock.


----------



## AUSSIE1

parrisw said:


> And?
> 
> Looking at putting one in a 460


 
Give me a couple min Will.


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> Give me a couple min Will.


 
Oh, Ok, no rush.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Skirt width - 38mm
Length - 43.00mm
Top of pin to crown - 17.50mm
Top of top ring land to crown - 140thou.


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> Skirt width - 38mm
> Length - 43.00mm
> Top of pin to crown - 17.50mm
> Top of top ring land to crown - 140thou.


 
Dang Metric! Oh well, I can work with that.

Thanks!

Will


----------



## AUSSIE1

parrisw said:


> Dang Metric! Oh well, I can work with that.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Will


 
Oh so sorry Will! I spose I coulda gift wrapped them too!


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> Oh so sorry Will! I spose I coulda gift wrapped them too!


 
LOL! That would a:msp_thumbsup: been nice!


----------



## wooddog

parrisw said:


> Anybody know all the measurements of the 064 Meteor piston?
> 
> Thanks



From Baileys Bailey's - Meteor Piston Assembly for Stihl 064, MS 640

Meteor 064


Replaces Part Number 1122 030 2001
Bore 51.96mm
Height 43mm
Piston Pin 12mm x 33mm x 8mm
Rings 52mm x 1.5mm (Caber F-Cast GH.F)
Compression/Pin Top to top of Piston 17mm
Compression/Pin Center to top of Piston 23mm


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> LOL! That would a:msp_thumbsup: been nice!



Was great meeting you guys,,,, BC is so pretty,,, amazing just checked the weather @ home 32°C

Will doesnt your caliper have a button to go from MM to .000???

I Will call baileys later today and see what I can find out... on the 460 Meteor and the 064 Pistons, I'm going to build one on my older 460 probably the (064) since the chuck in my lathe is bigger, and send you the Meteor 460 piston for a pop up


----------



## AUSSIE1

RiverRat2 said:


> Will doesnt your caliper have a button to go from MM to .000???


 
Oh come on, your asking him to lift a thumb! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

Calipers read in metric? Man I'm going to have to look at mine closer next time.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> Was great meeting you guys,,,, BC is so pretty,,, amazing just checked the weather @ home 32°C
> 
> Will doesnt your caliper have a button to go from MM to .000???
> 
> I Will call baileys later today and see what I can find out... on the 460 Meteor and the 064 Pistons, I'm going to build one on my older 460 probably the (064) since the chuck in my lathe is bigger, and send you the Meteor 460 piston for a pop up



Ya it does Rick, I was just giving Al a hard time, easy to convert, but yes the meteor skirts are much wider!! Send me that piston, and I'll see if I can get the 460 rockin for ya!! 



AUSSIE1 said:


> Oh come on, your asking him to lift a thumb! :hmm3grin2orange:


 

Ya!! Hey, its hard to press that button ya know!!! SHEEESSSSHHHHHH


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> Was great meeting you guys,,,, BC is so pretty,,, amazing just checked the weather @ home 32°C


 
BC is the best place on Earth!!! 

You'll Love the Mclean Mill if ya make it up there, I highly recommend it!! If ya have a few extra bucks to spend head up to Tofino and do this. 

More BC BEAUTY!!

[video=youtube;z-mpvvcIlpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-mpvvcIlpA[/video]


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> BC is the best place on Earth!!!


 
Will, I can't disagree and would live in BC if I could but if you want to make your point with a video, I'd suggest skipping the bad pron music on a video you share.


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> Will, I can't disagree and would live in BC if I could but if you want to make your point with a video, I'd suggest skipping the bad pron music on a video you share.


 
I know, I did not make that video, wouldn't be my first choice! 

What about this one, I made this short vid, this is where I was on the weekend, we were at the cabin with the red roof.

Another beautiful place in BC.

[video=youtube;7u50jae-uaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u50jae-uaU[/video]


----------



## 8433jeff

parrisw said:


> I know, I did not make that video, wouldn't be my first choice!
> 
> What about this one, I made this short vid, this is where I was on the weekend, we were at the cabin behind the green door.
> 
> Another beautiful place in BC.
> 
> [video=youtube;7u50jae-uaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u50jae-uaU[/video]


 
I seen that movie a couple times before, now I have AS.


----------



## parrisw

8433jeff said:


> I seen that movie a couple times before, now I have AS.


 
You've seen the Mayne Island one? I just posted that yesterday.


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> I know, I did not make that video, wouldn't be my first choice!
> 
> What about this one, I made this short vid, this is where I was on the weekend, we were at the cabin with the red roof.
> 
> Another beautiful place in BC.


 
OK, now I hate you.


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> You've seen the Mayne Island one? I just posted that yesterday.


 
Don't mind Jeff. He's from Minnesota.


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> OK, now I hate you.


 
 I know. I'm spoiled rotten!! Its a friends property on the water, only 120 acres. 

Just wait till I post some pics of what I'm doing this weekend, more boating, on a 43' sailboat similar kind of area, will be going somewhere around the Gulf Islands.


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> don't mind jeff. He's from minnesota.


 
lol, ok.


----------



## 8433jeff

wendell said:


> Don't mind Jeff. He's from Minnesota.


 
Yeah, it looks like that up North, so I'm bored with it. You Iowegians, that looks like Minnesota, so you are impressed.




parrisw said:


> You've seen the Mayne Island one? I just posted that yesterday.



Read your quote in my post, and then forgive me.

Looks like it was nice and quiet, I enjoy explosives and bright lights on the Fourth.


----------



## wendell

8433jeff said:


> Yeah, it looks like that up North, so I'm bored with it. You Iowegians, that looks like Minnesota, so you are impressed.


 
Having traveled all of your "fair" state, there is no where that looks like that. Stop trying to pretend. You are embarrassing yourself.

And, I must admit, there was one lake I was impressed with in your state but I also admit, I was under the influence.


----------



## 8433jeff

wendell said:


> Having traveled all of your "fair" state, there is no where that looks like that. Stop trying to pretend. You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> And, I must admit, there was one lake I was impressed with in your state but I also admit, I was under the influence.



You may be correct, I might have to watch the video. Lakes and trees ain't my thing.

I believe the influence part. Blue water, green trees, Brainerd and Bemidji are your spots. I checked my pockets for everything when I left Iowa or Wisconsin, so I didn't have to go back for anything I forgot.


----------



## parrisw

8433jeff said:


> Yeah, it looks like that up North, so I'm bored with it. You Iowegians, that looks like Minnesota, so you are impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read your quote in my post, and then forgive me.
> 
> Looks like it was nice and quiet, I enjoy explosives and bright lights on the Fourth.


 


8433jeff said:


> You may be correct, I might have to watch the video. Lakes and trees ain't my thing.
> 
> I believe the influence part. Blue water, green trees, Brainerd and Bemidji are your spots. I checked my pockets for everything when I left Iowa or Wisconsin, so I didn't have to go back for anything I forgot.


 
I'm not following anything your putting down, sorry. That was not a lake in my video. It was a lake in the float plane video.


----------



## parrisw

I just looked at a map, Minnesota aint nothing like BC. Sorry to burst your bubble. Lakes are nothing like the ocean.


----------



## MCW

Will. I used to think you were a nice guy but now I realise you suck. Lots.


----------



## parrisw

MCW said:


> Will. I used to think you were a nice guy but now I realise you suck. Lots.


 
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## MCW

parrisw said:


> :msp_thumbsup:



Don't mock me Will those videos were not funny in the least.


----------



## Mastermind

wendell said:


> OK, now I hate you.


 
I thought I was the only one you hated??? :msp_confused:


----------



## parrisw

MCW said:


> Don't mock me Will those videos were not funny in the least.


 
:msp_smile: ahhhh, its ok, I still like ya. You'll just have to come out here for a visit.


----------



## wendell

Mastermind said:


> I thought I was the only one you hated??? :msp_confused:


 
I hate him out of extreme jealousy. I hate you because, well, because you're you.








:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Having traveled all of your "fair" state, there is no where that looks like that. Stop trying to pretend. You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> And, I must admit, there was one lake I was impressed with in your state but I also admit, I was under the influence.


 
But you're always under the influence... We don't have mountains to wow you Wendell, but if you'll get to one of our GTG's, I'll let you shoot something... With 4 legs... "For clarification"
:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> ... We don't have mountains to wow you Wendell...:msp_wink:


 
yeh, he'd have to go just a little south of you for wowable mountains. but that would depend on how wowable wendell is. then again, our fair brethren from the east mountains and the west mountains would prolly describe ours as bumps. they may be bumps but they're what we got


----------



## wendell

Oh, they are bigger than bumps but certainly no larger than hills. I did get a little spoiled living in Colorado and Idaho. I pretty much need to go to BC to get wowed anymore.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Oh, they are bigger than bumps but certainly no larger than hills. I did get a little spoiled living in Colorado and Idaho. I pretty much need to go to BC to get wowed anymore.


 
I'll bet they don't have chiggers either...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Simonizer

OK guys, let's stay with the tour. This is a build off thread not National Geographic. Who is in so far on the 460 work saw build off. IndianSprings has mine, Will is building for RiverRat2,...who else is in?


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> OK guys, let's stay with the tour. This is a build off thread not National Geographic. Who is in so far on the 460 work saw build off. IndianSprings has mine, Will is building for RiverRat2,...who else is in?


 
I'm in with the raffle saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Simonizer said:


> OK guys, let's stay with the tour. This is a build off thread not National Geographic. Who is in so far on the 460 work saw build off. IndianSprings has mine, Will is building for RiverRat2,...who else is in?


 
I'm just waitin to come up with one. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 8433jeff

Simonizer said:


> OK guys, let's stay with the tour. This is a build off thread not National Geographic. Who is in so far on the 460 work saw build off. IndianSprings has mine, Will is building for RiverRat2,...who else is in?


 
Thanks for derailing our discussion.
Silly canucks.


----------



## srcarr52

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm just waitin to come up with one. :msp_thumbsup:


 
I'm in the same boat. I can't find a worthy builder at a decent price.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm just waitin to come up with one. :msp_thumbsup:


 
I'm tryin'!!! Patience Stump... Patience... Had Terry just gone with the 7900 idea we would have been in tall cotton... But Noooooo.... We had to go with a 460 instead... Quite possibly the rarest used saw around here!!!!:doubt:


----------



## subhunter

Is there going to be a new build off thread started or is all the info buried in this one? I am searching for a 046/460 candidate myself.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Well, I hav'ent got the pics of the Oak log yet. We buried it under a bunch of tree laps so the firewood guys would'nt whack it up. As if any of them had a big enough saw anywyas. 

It was 39" at the widest diameter and 37" at the narrowest on the stump side. I think it was 34-35" at the other. You fellows think we can cut a 24" cant from that? Should I make it bigger if I can? It's gonna be about 5 1/2 ft long after I trim the notched area off and everything. Should have went Humboldt on it. But it is completely knot free. Gonna make an awesome cant for running saws.

If it don't weigh my half ton down too much, I might bring another one.


----------



## mdavlee

I think the build is going to be kept in this thread. I'm still looking for a saw myself. I don't want to spend a lot on one unless someone wants to buy it when it's over. 

I think you should be able to get a 24" cant out of a log that size. If you need help hauling it maybe I can help you out.


----------



## Smittysrepair

Well guys I think I found one of the best saw builders around to build me a 460. And seeing I know the kind of quality this guy puts out I went ahead and decided to spend the $950.00+ for a brand new saw just for him to build. I had to part with most of my toys to be able to afford the saw and cover the cost to mod the saw but I think it will be well worth it. Now I have to find out what the shipping and insurance will be to send it out and then I will be set. So now as long as the saw makes it back in time for the build off I will have me a reason to come out and meet everyone that shows up. I plan on picking up the saw in the morning but before I do I have a question for everyone. I think I am going to go ahead and pick up one with a 20'' B&C and pick up a 28'' B&C later. But my question is this I was looking at the new Stihl bars and I was wondering which bar you guys recommend? I noticed a couple different designs in 28'' bars and I am thinking about the es light. But I have not heard how anyone likes them compared to the es super or other bars and how they compare price wise. Let me know what you guys think. And put me down as an entry in the build off! 
:chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Smittysrepair said:


> :chainsawguy:


 
I say congrats on the new saw and modded saw. On the bars My 460 wears a 25" I really like that combonation, and I don't switch bars on a saw once it on it stays on. I can't remember for sure but think the buld off is with the 28" I'd get it with the 28" and skip the 20". I can't speak for the ES Lite but there is a thread about them the guys say they are better than the RW bars.


----------



## young

im in. sent my to jasha earlier this week.


----------



## MacLaren

Smittysrepair said:


> Well guys I think I found one of the best saw builders around to build me a 460. And seeing I know the kind of quality this guy puts out I went ahead and decided to spend the $950.00+ for a brand new saw just for him to build. I had to part with most of my toys to be able to afford the saw and cover the cost to mod the saw but I think it will be well worth it. Now I have to find out what the shipping and insurance will be to send it out and then I will be set. So now as long as the saw makes it back in time for the build off I will have me a reason to come out and meet everyone that shows up. I plan on picking up the saw in the morning but before I do I have a question for everyone. I think I am going to go ahead and pick up one with a 20'' B&C and pick up a 28'' B&C later. But my question is this I was looking at the new Stihl bars and I was wondering which bar you guys recommend? I noticed a couple different designs in 28'' bars and I am thinking about the es light. But I have not heard how anyone likes them compared to the es super or other bars and how they compare price wise. Let me know what you guys think. And put me down as an entry in the build off!
> :chainsawguy:


 
No doubt about it. Get the ES Lite bar. Best lite bar made IMHO. If it didnt say Lite on it, you would think it was a regular ES bar minus the extra weight. They are really that good IMO.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

MacLaren said:


> No doubt about it. Get the ES Lite bar. Best lite bar made IMHO. If it didnt say Lite on it, you would think it was a regular ES bar minus the extra weight. They are really that good IMO.


 
I agree with that. I ran Mikes 28" ES bar on my 660 a couple weeks and loved it. The balance it had on that saw was perfect. I'm wanting to get one myself.


----------



## blsnelling

I have a couple of the ES Light bars and really like them.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

[video=youtube_share;8gyLR4NfMiI]http://youtu.be/8gyLR4NfMiI[/video]


This has replaced Dre.


----------



## mdavlee

So how many entries is there so far? I'm still looking for a builder but working this much is limiting my searching.


----------



## MacLaren

mdavlee said:


> So how many entries is there so far? I'm still looking for a builder but working this much is limiting my searching.


 
As strong a saw you built at the last GTG people will be looking for you to build them a saw! Wendell is a very lucky cat......
But I hope ya do find one in time. Maybee we can talk Bob outta that 046
:cool3:


----------



## mdavlee

Maybe you can. It should be real nice if it's as clean as he says it is.


----------



## mdavlee

I see you lurking down there wheelman. oke: You going to have an entry in this one?


----------



## MacLaren

mdavlee said:


> I see you lurking down there wheelman. oke: You going to have an entry in this one?


 
Wheelman! He has the meanest 066 youve ever saw!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

So yeah about Chris Brown, Busta Rhymes, and L'il Wayne......

S'good chit.


----------



## Smittysrepair

WoodChucker81 said:


> So yeah about Chris Brown, Busta Rhymes, and L'il Wayne......
> 
> S'good chit.


 
Are they entering a saw in the build off?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

No but I'd like to see them entertaining at the build off event.....


----------



## wendell

WoodChucker81 said:


> No but I'd like to see them entertaining at the build off event.....


 
I'm virtually certain you are the only one.


----------



## Chris J.

What would be a good "general" price for a used MS460? I've checked feePay completed auctions, and see a quite a variance in prices. Based on previous responses in this thread, I'm thinking $250-$300.

The big question is, would anybody here be interested in it if it checks out OK? I know that offering to buy a chainsaw for someone can be risky, maybe too risky. 

A repeat of what I've previously posted: 

A pawn shop near me has a MS460 marked at $429.00, they've had it quite a while, *at least* six months. It has definately been used, but seems to have good compression. The decomp might, or might not, be stuck. I think the bar is 28", would need to double check. The last time I was in I didn't get to check it over because the two employees were swamped, and more importantly my wife was with me (she goes into ice mode :msp_thumbdn: when I start asking serious questions about chainsaws).


----------



## MacLaren

WoodChucker81 said:


> So yeah about Chris Brown, Busta Rhymes, and L'il Wayne......
> 
> S'good chit.


 
Rock on woodchucker rock on. Or should I say rap on......


----------



## RiverRat2

*+10*



wendell said:


> I'm virtually certain you are the only one.


----------



## gink595

Just got my piston welded up for the build off!


----------



## cowboyvet

gink595 said:


> Just got my piston welded up for the build off!


 
That is one heck of a bump on there. How much clearance is left and what's the compression?


----------



## gink595

I don't know, probably 300


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Yellow model chick.....

Yellow bottle sippin'......

Yellow Lamborghini.......

Yellow top missin'......


----------



## Mastermind

gink595 said:


> I don't know, probably 300


----------



## Metals406

WoodChucker81 said:


> Yellow model chick.....
> 
> Yellow bottle sippin'......
> 
> Yellow Lamborghini.......
> 
> Yellow top missin'......


 
<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/khCokQt--l4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wendell

If someone still needs a saw.

stihl 046


----------



## 8433jeff

Metals406 said:


> <iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/khCokQt--l4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
We really need a dislike button.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

That chick actually did a pretty sick cover.....

Although it's not anywhere near the original. Busta and L'il Wayne kick some serious a$$ in that song. Chris Brown had one hell of a comeback that's fo sho'.....


----------



## 8433jeff

WoodChucker81 said:


> That chick actually did a pretty sick cover.....
> 
> Although it's not anywhere near the original. Busta and L'il Wayne kick some serious a$$ in that song. Chris Brown had one hell of a comeback that's fo sho'.....


 
Some would argue he (Capt. Beata Woman Down Brown) was never here. Its just Wayne now, isn't it? Busta must be getting close to retirement.


----------



## Metals406

8433jeff said:


> We really need a dislike button.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

8433jeff said:


> Some would argue he (Capt. Beata Woman Down Brown) was never here. Its just Wayne now, isn't it? Busta must be getting close to retirement.


 
Lol I take it that you really like the song and you have already or plan on purchasing it. 


And I meant Chris Brown making a comeback after his legal issues from being a complete tard - as far a his previous music career I didn't pay much attention, lol.

L'il Wayne, Wayne - whatever he's calling himself these days I still dig his style.... 

And Busta....!! How can anyone be down on Busta?! Busta iz da chizznit!! :kilt:



There is a lot of chitty rap out there but this one is badass (IMO).


----------



## wendell

I think it's time for you to go back to RS now, where you belong. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nmurph

Rap is for people that can't sing and only think they can rhymn. Their sole skills are operating a rhythm machine and spinning a record backwards, both of which take very little talent.


----------



## wyk

nmurph said:


> Rap is for people that can't sing and only think they can rhymn. Their sole skills are operating a rhythm machine and spinning a record backwards, both of which take very little talent.


 
Sometimes it works OK if ya mash with some good music. _Turn it up!_

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/b9Vd56RDBWY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

BTW, Gink, that's a decent price on that Lowe 165 if it comes with the big engine.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Haterz gunna hate......


----------



## fishercat

*rap...........................*

is just crap without the c.


----------



## ptjeep

I thought this was a chainsaw build off thread? Must have clicked on the wrong one.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

wendell said:


> I think it's time for you to go back to RS now, where you belong. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 

What's that supposed to mean?? I'll take that as you just breakin' my balls....


----------



## wendell

WoodChucker81 said:


> What's that supposed to mean?? I'll take that as you just breakin' my balls....


 
And you sir, would be correct. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

It is nice having you around, except of course when you start talking about crap.


----------



## FATGUY

gink595 said:


> Just got my piston welded up for the build off!


 
holy crap!!


----------



## edisto

FATGUY said:


> holy crap!!


 
+1!


----------



## FATGUY

frank, you're giving my pop-up an inferiority complex....


----------



## edisto

FATGUY said:


> frank, you're giving my pop-up an inferiority complex....


 
Relax...it happens to a lot of guys. Maybe you're just nervous.


----------



## tlandrum

guys lets get the list started of who is signing up for this build that way i can get an idea of the wood cost and number of chains we'll be needing


----------



## firefighter33

I'm still looking for one for someone to build.


----------



## gink595

FATGUY said:


> frank, you're giving my pop-up an inferiority complex....


 
Like I keep telling my wife, it is only .250"


----------



## Andyshine77

edisto said:


> Relax...it happens to a lot of guys. Maybe you're just nervous.


 
Probably just the new AC in the shop, nice and cold in there now.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## edisto

gink595 said:


> Like I keep telling my wife, it is only .250"


 
It doesn't matter how big the nail is...if you hit it with a 200 pound hammer, they are bound to feel something.


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> guys lets get the list started of who is signing up for this build that way i can get an idea of the wood cost and number of chains we'll be needing


 
Well I'm in Terry.


----------



## wigglesworth

1. Mastermind
2. Wiggs


----------



## parrisw

Well, I'm building one for RiverRat. So you can put his name down.


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind
Wiggs 
RiverRat - By ParrisW
Blsnelling - Raffle Saw


----------



## wendell

blsnelling said:


> Mastermind
> Wiggs
> RiverRat - By ParrisW
> wendell, winner of- Raffle Saw by Blsnelling


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

wendell said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:


 

Bahahahahaha. Good stuff, contact Brad ASAP to make sure he posts it though.


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> Mastermind
> Wiggs
> RiverRat - By ParrisW
> Blsnelling - Raffle Saw


Indiansprings has one I built recently.


----------



## Smittysrepair

Dont forget me. I think I will have plenty of time to get mine back and broken in just in time for the build off.


----------



## parrisw

Wow 4 builders only!!!!!!!!! So I have a really good chance of placing in the top 4!!!!!!!!!!!! WHHHHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wheelman

parrisw said:


> Wow 4 builders only!!!!!!!!! So I have a really good chance of placing in the top 4!!!!!!!!!!!! WHHHHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 
Not so fast now you are 5th. Im in.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm still tryin to hunt one up:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> Wow 4 builders only!!!!!!!!! So I have a really good chance of placing in the top 4!!!!!!!!!!!! WHHHHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 
Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mastermind

wendell said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha


 
And to that I must add:
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## parrisw

wheelman said:


> not so fast now you are 5th. Im in.


 
dam!


----------



## RPM

parrisw said:


> BC is the best place on Earth!!!
> 
> You'll Love the Mclean Mill if ya make it up there, I highly recommend it!! If ya have a few extra bucks to spend head up to Tofino and do this.
> 
> More BC BEAUTY!!
> 
> [video=youtube;z-mpvvcIlpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-mpvvcIlpA[/video]



Nice beaver!


----------



## RiverRat2

Im building one also,,,,


----------



## srcarr52

If I can find one I'll enter again as well but I think this build-off has raised the prices of used MS460's. I know prices for 371/372's increased on eBay during the last build off and they haven't gone down yet. 

Like this $177 for a 372XP with a cracked case side, cracked clutch cover, cracked recoil, and bent handle bar?
Husqvarna 372XP Chainsaw (parts power head) - eBay (item 250852581618 end time Jul-16-11 14:16:19 PDT)

It seems like now days on eBay if it's got 90% of it's parts it's worth $200. If it runs it's worth $250, there is no margin?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

parrisw said:


> dam!


 
but you can still be in the top 5. an honorable measure of respect in any, almost, competition.


----------



## RiverRat2

srcarr52 said:


> If I can find one I'll enter again as well but I think this build-off has raised the prices of used MS460's. I know prices for 371/372's increased on eBay during the last build off and they haven't gone down yet.
> 
> Like this $177 for a 372XP with a cracked case side, cracked clutch cover, cracked recoil, and bent handle bar?
> Husqvarna 372XP Chainsaw (parts power head) - eBay (item 250852581618 end time Jul-16-11 14:16:19 PDT)
> 
> It seems like now days on eBay if it's got 90% of it's parts it's worth $200. If it runs it's worth $250, there is no margin?



Not sure how the build off would affect prices,,, maybe the summer cutting season and supply and demand,,, Who knows!!!


----------



## srcarr52

RiverRat2 said:


> Not sure how the build off would affect prices,,, maybe the summer cutting season and supply and demand,,, Who knows!!!


 
:msp_tongue: I'm sure AS doesn't have enough people on it to affect the market price of used saws. I'm sure the demand is coming from somewher else. It may be cutting season, market recovery, more demand for pre epa saws, etc. I was just complaining about the price increase of used builder saws.
otstir:


----------



## Mastermind

I looked at 372s and was shocked at the prices even junk ones are bringing. I was disappointed it the price I got for the 028 super I just sold on ebay. $130.00 plus shipping. It was a great runner with B&C.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Im still looking for a saw to build. All the saws I've checked on is bringing a premium, and the builder saws is selling too high as well, IMO.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm searching too but no luck so far. All 2 of them I've seen are way higher than I want to pay. I could buy a new one for $100 more than one that was on craigslist.


----------



## RiverRat2

mdavlee said:


> I'm searching too but no luck so far. All 2 of them I've seen are way higher than I want to pay. I could buy a new one for $100 more than one that was on craigslist.



yeah a good used 460 used to be had for 350-500,,, not so any more...



tlandrum2002 said:


> guys lets get the list started of who is signing up for this build that way i can get an idea of the wood cost and number of chains we'll be needing



I will have two Terry, one that Will is doing and one I'm doing...


----------



## RiverRat2

Anthony_Va. said:


> I agree with that. I ran Mikes 28" ES bar on my 660 a couple weeks and loved it. The balance it had on that saw was perfect. I'm wanting to get one myself.



What's tha hold up???? (Money)????


----------



## srcarr52

mdavlee said:


> I'm searching too but no luck so far. All 2 of them I've seen are way higher than I want to pay. I could buy a new one for $100 more than one that was on craigslist.


 
I've found used 460/046's on CL for around $300-400 but I have this thing about paying more then $200 for a saw I'm going to completely rebuild. If I could find a saw that was mostly there with a salvageable cylinder, case and crank for around $150 that would be great. But I'm probably dreaming.


----------



## RiverRat2

MS 460 STIHL Magnum™ Chain Saw

This dude is proud of his 20 hr saw


----------



## wendell

RiverRat2 said:


> MS 460 STIHL Magnum™ Chain Saw
> 
> This dude is proud of his 20 hr saw


 
That ain't nothing. Go see what I just posted on the eBay thread.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Don't have the saw in my paws yet, but I'm in fer the build now


----------



## blsnelling

Hey Terry, do you happen to have my 24" Husky bar laying around? It seems that it was left there.


----------



## tlandrum

was that your 24'' bar that i sent back with nmurphs saw?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

wendell said:


> And you sir, would be correct. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It is nice having you around, except of course when you start talking about crap.


 

Well I appreciate your bromance. :msp_thumbsup::msp_wub::msp_biggrin:


Glad you don't think I "belong" on RS anymore than here. Truth is I haven't been around here or on RS much at all due to the fact that my father is very ill with stage four lung cancer. He got diagnosed in February and I've kinda sorta been on a hiatus since we found out so I can be there for him and my family. It's certainly no fun to say the very least...... 


As far as the rap goes - I just love me some gangsta chit and I'm gonna jam out and let the haters hate my man!


----------



## Mastermind

Very sorry to hear about your Dad Woodchucker. You go ahead and rap out my friend!!!


----------



## young

well since usps decide to finally deliver my saw to jasha, im in.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> was that your 24'' bar that i sent back with nmurphs saw?


 
His did not have a bar, so that would be a yes.

Jason, I'm very sorry to hear about your Dad. Enjoy every minute you can with him!


----------



## mdavlee

Chucker take care of your dad. 

I hope there will be plenty of entries into this build like last time so there will be more competition.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Im in the same situation here. Cant see the mud for the water. And im in the hills. Crazy. Fell a good white oak today and too out 2 others with it. Got help coming tomorrow. Maybe get some of them to the landing. Chains on the way for the jack. Prolly help a little.


 have you changed you tune a little


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> have you changed you tune a little


 
Yes sir. Now im wearing a dust mask begging for rain!!


----------



## Mastermind

Speaking of build off saws.  I'm gonna be doing some side by side testing of a stock 046 and the build off saw I built tomorrow. I sure hope mine don't lose by much.


----------



## Smittysrepair

After a while in customs I just got word that my saw has been delivered to my builder Olof. Terry I sent him the specs you came up with and he claims that will be no problem to do and he has a few more tricks we have not seen. And he claims that if customs is just a little nice to us it will be back in time for us to try it out and run it in the build off. :msp_w00t:


----------



## joatmon

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of build off saws.  I'm gonna be doing some side by side testing of a stock 046 and the build off saw I built tomorrow. I sure hope mine don't lose by much.


 
Randy ... with that kinda test and attitude ... you gonna boggie on over to another site?

{repeat 1000000 times}
HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
{end repeat}


----------



## Mastermind

joatmon said:


> Randy ... with that kinda test and attitude ... you gonna boggie on over to another site?
> 
> {repeat 1000000 times}
> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
> {end repeat}


 
Naw Jack I reckon I'll just stay here with the other woodticks. I do get along pretty well with everyone though.......most of the time. Hahahahahahahahaha...........Ad nauseam. :bang:


----------



## tree monkey

what is the date and cost for this build off?

scott


----------



## Mastermind

Smittysrepair said:


> After a while in customs I just got word that my saw has been delivered to my builder Olof. Terry I sent him the specs you came up with and he claims that will be no problem to do and he has a few more tricks we have not seen. And he claims that if customs is just a little nice to us it will be back in time for us to try it out and run it in the build off. :msp_w00t:



Sure hope you get your saw back to the states before the event. I've heard some horror stories of things being lost in customs for months and months.


----------



## tlandrum

buildoff date is oct 1st we,ll be running 28in bars . dont know for sure yet but i think the stihl rsc 91 driver chain is $25 per loop and i think $15 per saw to cover the wood since i will have square clean wood for the saws to be tested in. so the total would be 40 per person


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> buildoff date is oct 1st we,ll be running 28in bars . dont know for sure yet but i think the stihl rsc 91 driver chain is $25 per loop and i think $15 per saw to cover the wood since i will have square clean wood for the saws to be tested in. so the total would be 40 per person


 
I'll be bringing some chow. And a saw to fear.


----------



## tlandrum

what ,did your saw get a communicable disease. im a feared of them


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> what ,did your saw get a communicable disease. im a feared of them


 
LOL. I was talking about the sweet 066 Wiggs built for me.


----------



## tlandrum

oh, food for the xpw. i sent a 395 home packing a bruised ego wit it today. in a 20'' log i made 1 1/3 cuts to its 1. the guy said well his chain was kinda dull. my timber cutter laughed and said well i didnt want to make you feel any worse but i used that saw on the landing friday and it was in the dirt a time or ten. so do you want to sharpen the chains and go again. lol


----------



## wendell

Yeah, after I got back from your place was out my buddy's working on saws and he was all proud of the new 25 bar he had gotten on his 066. He was cutting through our test log so I went back to my truck to grab the 2171 that hadn't been touched since I got back from TN. 

Even with my 24" bar not fitting through the log, I beat him by at least 7 seconds. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> oh, food for the xpw. i sent a 395 home packing a bruised ego wit it today. in a 20'' log i made 1 1/3 cuts to its 1. the guy said well his chain was kinda dull. my timber cutter laughed and said well i didnt want to make you feel any worse but i used that saw on the landing friday and it was in the dirt a time or ten. so do you want to sharpen the chains and go again. lol


 
That XPW is a nasty mean saw.  In all honesty I don't see a Stihl beating that saw. The transfers in that series are a thing of beauty. If I could get a 372 jug on a 044.


----------



## parrisw

Here is a link to my build in case anyone misses it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177581.htm#post3079299


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> That XPW is a nasty mean saw.  In all honesty I don't see a Stihl beating that saw. The transfers in that series are a thing of beauty. If I could get a 372 jug on a 044.


 
Thats a challenge if I ever saw one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FATGUY

blsnelling said:


> Thats a challenge if I ever saw one
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 
git 'em Brad!


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> Thats a challenge if I ever saw one
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 
If you mean the part about a Stihl beating Terry's XPW I guess it could be construed as such.

I would love to see someone build a Stihl of equal displacement (or close) that could cut faster and kill trees everyday. 

Keep in mind that I'm no husky cheerleader here. I don't even own a Husqvarna. 

Those saws just have a better transfer design.


----------



## parrisw

So just so I know. Is there any rules I have to abide by for this saw I'm building, besides make a saw that beats everyone else's?


----------



## Tree Sling'r

I shipped off a saw yesterday that is supposedly entering this build. If not I will ship my bedliner saw (The Black Biznitch) out for you fella's to play with.


----------



## young

Tree Sling'r said:


> I shipped off a saw yesterday that is supposedly entering this build. If not I will ship my bedliner saw (The Black Biznitch) out for you fella's to play with.


 
that'll be me and ill be there.


----------



## MCW

parrisw said:


> So just so I know. Is there any rules I have to abide by for this saw I'm building, besides make a saw that beats everyone else's?



Methanol only Will...


----------



## wigglesworth




----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


>


 
A picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## parrisw

MCW said:


> Methanol only Will...


 
Hmmmm




wigglesworth said:


>


 
Do tell more?


----------



## blsnelling

Did you have to open up the wrist put pin bosses to fit over the con rod?


----------



## parrisw

blsnelling said:


> Did you have to open up the wrist put pin bosses to fit over the con rod?


 
For 064 piston. YES.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

How much wider are the 064 skirts than the 460's??


----------



## parrisw

stumpyshusky said:


> How much wider are the 064 skirts than the 460's??


 
A bit.






LOL, I'll go measure.


----------



## wigglesworth

stumpyshusky said:


> How much wider are the 064 skirts than the 460's??


 
046 - 1.420

064 - 1.506


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks


----------



## wigglesworth

parrisw said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell more?


 
064 slug .049 popup, skirts trimmed to 1.555. 

A few more pics..... 

Turning the top. 







Hard to tell from this pic, but the 064 slug is .010 taller pin to crown






Side by side with OEM






Widening up between the pin boss.


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> 064 slug .049 popup, skirts trimmed to 1.555.
> 
> A few more pics.....
> 
> Turning the top.
> 
> Hard to tell from this pic, but the 064 slug is .010 taller pin to crown
> 
> Side by side with OEM
> 
> Widening up between the pin boss.


 
Dam you, I need a milling machine. 

Do you not taper the sides of the popup more then that? I make my angle much steeper, better flow across the piston.


----------



## wigglesworth

parrisw said:


> Dam you, I need a milling machine.
> 
> Do you not taper the sides of the popup more then that? I make my angle much steeper, better flow across the piston.


 
Yea, I took those pics before I chamfered the pop-up edge. It's close to a 45 degree angle now. It's nice to have a Bridgeport handy, fo sho.


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> Yea, I took those pics before I chamfered the pop-up edge. It's close to a 45 degree angle now. It's nice to have a Bridgeport handy, fo sho.


 
Cool. I had to widen the pin boss's by hand, took a while.


----------



## Mastermind

You guys and your fancy machine tools make me sick. 

I'm stuck using a horseshoe rasp.


----------



## blsnelling

Very nice Jeremy. Looks great.


----------



## parrisw

Here is what the top of the popup looks like in the 460 I'm doing for RiverRat. I set my crosslide to 60°


----------



## wigglesworth

parrisw said:


> Here is what the top of the popup looks like in the 460 I'm doing for RiverRat. I set my crosslide to 60°


 
Looks good Will. Mine isn't quite that much. When I tear it back down, I'll snap a pic. 


Enjoying the fruits of my labor. This is after about 1/2 tank of mix.


----------



## little possum

Mastermind said:


> You guys and your fancy machine tools make me sick.
> 
> I'm stuck using a horseshoe rasp.


Come down to NC and build a small motor shop, and Ill provide the mill(manual), phase converter, and lathe  
Too many saws for the machines!


----------



## blsnelling

wigglesworth said:


> Enjoying the fruits of my labor. This is after about 1/2 tank of mix.


 
Now that's what I'm talking about! What was it with the original piston? Any porting changes? Feel free to tell me to shove it if you don't want to say right now


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> Looks good Will. Mine isn't quite that much. When I tear it back down, I'll snap a pic.
> 
> 
> Enjoying the fruits of my labor. This is after about 1/2 tank of mix.


 
Nice! Care to share more about your build?


----------



## wigglesworth

blsnelling said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! What was it with the original piston? Any porting changes? Feel free to tell me to shove it if you don't want to say right now


 

It was at 170 before with the meteor slug at .020 squish. The port work is very mild at this point. I ain't done yet though.  I'll post up more pics and numbers when it comes back apart.


----------



## wigglesworth

Quick vid. Still on the 1st tank since the piston swap. Wood is just a pine that fell in a spring storm. Im tired of cuttin up my firewood in little cookies.  

Tuned *FAT* at 13.2K

<object width="560" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lXBfjy_f6RQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lXBfjy_f6RQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## rms61moparman

That looks pretty good Jeremy!
Now lay it into that bigger piece behind that.


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth

rms61moparman said:


> That looks pretty good Jeremy!
> Now lay it into that bigger piece behind that.
> 
> 
> Mike


 
Lol. It don't mind it a bit mike. I bucked a 20" block of hickory befor the vid, and it didn't phase it one bit. I gotta date tonight though, so no more vids till the first of the week.


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> Lol. It don't mind it a bit mike. I bucked a 20" block of hickory befor the vid, and it didn't phase it one bit. I gotta date tonight though, so no more vids till the first of the week.


 
Did you do your whole build already? If so geeze I'm slow. I guess I take my time. Takes me about a week.


----------



## young

Tree Sling'r ported 460

welcome back




pop up




muffler mod




dual port 




bar




i havent had any time on the saw other then starting it up. ill upload the video later.
i dont have any of the mod details other then it has a pop up, milled cylinder, porting and muffler mod. there may be more.


----------



## wigglesworth

parrisw said:


> Did you do your whole build already? If so geeze I'm slow. I guess I take my time. Takes me about a week.


 
Nah, I still got a ways to go. Just wanted to see where it was at. It will be coming back apart mid-week, or as soon as I get some time. Gonna try some things


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> Nah, I still got a ways to go. Just wanted to see where it was at. It will be coming back apart mid-week, or as soon as I get some time. Gonna try some things


 
Sweet, I got a ways to go as well. Now I'm leaving today for a week away.


----------



## wyk

Mastermind said:


> You guys and your fancy machine tools make me sick.
> 
> I'm stuck using a horseshoe rasp.


 
If you REALLY knew what you were doing, you'd be using an emery board and some 2000 grit. Then you can lower the stock squish from 15 to 17!

Ahahha hahahahaha hhhahaha *cough* ahahahahahhaaa!


----------



## tlandrum

ive not even opened the box up with my build off saw in it. it has had a tank or two thru it and i need to get to work on it. i have been playing with my old fun 460 and it now has the alky carb on it. i also have something for you guys in the 50cc class. i may even use it in the 70cc class to make youll feel bad lol


----------



## Mastermind

little possum said:


> Come down to NC and build a small motor shop, and Ill provide the mill(manual), phase converter, and lathe
> Too many saws for the machines!


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence Zachery but I'm happy here in TN. 

I also may have understated my tool stock. 

BTW the USPS will bring those saws to TN, and take them back to NC. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Mastermind said:


> BTW the USPS will bring those saws to TN, and take them back to NC. :hmm3grin2orange:


I dont learn anything that way  You would think with no job, and full access to machines of all sorts, that I could turn out a couple cookie cutters


----------



## Hddnis

wyk said:


> If you REALLY knew what you were doing, you'd be using an emery board and some 2000 grit. Then you can lower the stock squish from 15 to 17!
> 
> Ahahha hahahahaha hhhahaha *cough* ahahahahahhaaa!





A wood router works more betterer.:hmm3grin2orange:





Mr. HE


----------



## Mastermind

little possum said:


> I dont learn anything that way  You would think with no job, and full access to machines of all sorts, that I could turn out a couple cookie cutters


 
I think it's high time you took the plunge and ruined a few jugs. I have my little pile.


----------



## wigglesworth

Hey Mike!!! Here ya go....

<object width="560" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-j2Dbk6b8DQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-j2Dbk6b8DQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

I couldnt sleep this afternoon, so I braved the humididty and heat, just for you my friend. Here is some red oak for ya. IMHO though, I got a long way to go till it's build off ready.


----------



## tlandrum

i thought you had started porting on it already? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth

tlandrum2002 said:


> i thought you had started porting on it already? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Nah, not yet. She is going under the wheel this week. Timing is close to stock still. Im having fun with this one. I fact, this is probably the most fun I've had on a build. Going one step at a time, seeing what works and what don't. 

Who's doing yours for you? :msp_smile:


----------



## tlandrum

some guy named olof lol


----------



## Mastermind

It's running strong J.


----------



## rms61moparman

wigglesworth said:


> Hey Mike!!! Here ya go....
> 
> <object width="560" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-j2Dbk6b8DQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-j2Dbk6b8DQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> I couldnt sleep this afternoon, so I braved the humididty and heat, just for you my friend. Here is some red oak for ya. IMHO though, I got a long way to go till it's build off ready.


 



Lookin pretty good my friend.
Now git to work!!!
You know you'll have to put the "hood" back on there don't ya???LOL


Mike


----------



## blsnelling

Anyone need a 372BB piston for their 460 build off saw? All I did so far was to trim the skirts to length. I think they're about .020" longer than the 460 piston now. The rings, wrist pin, and keepers will be included. $25 to your door takes it.


----------



## little possum

Mastermind said:


> I think it's high time you took the plunge and ruined a few jugs. I have my little pile.


I know I know. All I have is my little Poulan truck saw. Screams pretty good I think. For a beginner. 

Ive got spare ruined jugs I need to practice on. But not enough time in a day ..


----------



## wigglesworth

Yall didn't even comment on the massive popeye forearms..... Geeze.


----------



## rms61moparman

wigglesworth said:


> Yall didn't even comment on the massive popeye forearms..... Geeze.


 



Some things are just better left unsaid!LOL


----------



## wigglesworth

rms61moparman said:


> Some things are just better left unsaid!LOL


 
LOL....U aint right.  

Well....then again....I aint either. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> LOL....U aint right.
> 
> Well....then again....I aint either. :msp_biggrin:


 
Who here is "right"???


----------



## Outlaw5.0

Everyone better be carefull with the 064 piston with port width. The true 70% of the 52mm bore is 1.433 wide, and this could get you into trouble with some cylinders. Measure the exhaust bolt spacing and the width of the port at the cylinder, you may be in for some surprises. Also remember the exhaust port is angled. You can straighten out the left side, but it will require welding up the bolt hole and moving it over, along with welding the outside of the port. It all depends if this in the intent of the rules. Of course all this work is only needed if you want the exhaust port exit the same width as the port at the cylinder. You *MAY* get away with it if keep it angled, but it gets *REALLY THIN *in a few spots.


----------



## Mastermind

Mine has been getting a lot of work these days. Damn thing sounds like a dirt bike. 

It's getting stronger and stronger with each tank of fuel. 

I'm sure looking forward to the GTG.


----------



## mdavlee

I think I'm going to have to sit this build off out. I don't think I'll be home in time to get a saw built or probably even attend this gtg:mad


----------



## tlandrum

sorry bout your luck lol


----------



## mdavlee

Not being able to build a saw isn't that bad. I was just hoping to be able to come watch again.


----------



## FATGUY

this may have been covered before but for the build off gtg, will it just be the saws in the build off running, or will there be wood for non competing saws to play in? That is to say, is this strictly a build off GTG or a GTG that will have a build off?


----------



## mdavlee

The last time there was wood for other saws to run in. The rain kinda shortened the rest of the gtg after the buildoff. There was some square wood last time too.


----------



## blsnelling

We made good progress on the Raffle MS460 yesterday.


----------



## tlandrum

this will be a gtg with the build off added to it just like the 372 build off


----------



## parrisw

Anybody know, how close a ring end to the port is ok? The bottom ring end is close to the intake port edge, but it is fully covered. Will it be ok to run? Just how close is it? I'm not sure. With the ring out, if I look at an angle into the ring groove I can see the locating pin through the intake port.


----------



## komatsuvarna

parrisw said:


> Anybody know, how close a ring end to the port is ok? The bottom ring end is close to the intake port edge, but it is fully covered. Will it be ok to run? Just how close is it? I'm not sure. With the ring out, if I look at an angle into the ring groove I can see the locating pin through the intake port.


 
My xpw topend is about the same Will. Hard to say, but id guess the pin is probably. 050 from port edge to pin edge. My 395/2101, the pin is about .050 from the transfer port. They both have been fine so far.


----------



## parrisw

komatsuvarna said:


> My xpw topend is about the same Will. Hard to say, but id guess the pin is probably. 050 from port edge to pin edge. My 395/2101, the pin is about .050 from the transfer port. They both have been fine so far.


 
Cool, thanks.


----------



## tlandrum

well i have finally got my build started. i have the piston turned and cylinder milled. now onto the detail work


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm glad to see I aint the only one gittin a late start. I got J.W Youngers 460 yesterday, got it tore down tonight. just gotta wait fer parts to come in now.


----------



## blsnelling

How many entries do we have now?


----------



## little possum

I just wanna know if they ever got the remnants of Stumpy outta your yard! Hoping to make it up there to watch the event!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

little possum said:


> I just wanna know if they ever got the remnants of Stumpy outta your yard! Hoping to make it up there to watch the event!


 
I sure hope so. Hope they didn't charge Terry fer a new porta-crapper. I'm sure they had to burn that one.:biggrin:


----------



## ptjeep

I was out there a few weeks ago to see Terry's new toy and it was still there. Needless to say, I didn't go near it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

ptjeep said:


> I was out there a few weeks ago to see Terry's new toy and it was still there. Needless to say, I didn't go near it.


 
OMG!!! :msp_scared:

I wonder if Terry's yard will be designated as a Super Fund site?


----------



## wigglesworth

WHEEL.....OF......FORTUNE!!!!!!


----------



## komatsuvarna

ptjeep said:


> I was out there a few weeks ago to see Terry's new toy and it was still there. Needless to say, I didn't go near it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


 
You gonna enter your 460 Preston? I think its real impressive.


----------



## ptjeep

komatsuvarna said:


> You gonna enter your 460 Preston? I think its real impressive.


 
Honestly i hadnt even thought about it, i'll talk to terry and see what he thinks.


----------



## Mastermind

ptjeep said:


> Honestly i hadnt even thought about it, i'll talk to terry and see what he thinks.


 
Oh yeah by all means bring it. The more the better.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

What's the factory rpm's fer the MS460?? :msp_confused:Still learnin about these dadgum Stihls.


----------



## RiverRat2

stumpyshusky said:


> What's the factory rpm's fer the MS460?? :msp_confused:Still learnin about these dadgum Stihls.



13.5K Im purty sure,,,


----------



## Tree Sling'r

RiverRat2 said:


> 13.5K Im purty sure,,,


 
In the wood with a fifty incher and full comp chain I might add.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Tree Sling'r said:


> In the wood with a fifty incher and full comp chain I might add.


 
I'll see what I can do:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mastermind

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll see what I can do:msp_thumbsup:



Good luck young man!!!!


----------



## parrisw

Here it is.

[video=youtube;8SW3HtrgtzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SW3HtrgtzA[/video]


----------



## wendell

Dang, Will, those are some sexy legs ya got there! :taped:


----------



## MCW

wendell said:


> Dang, Will, those are some sexy legs ya got there! :taped:



One word, WAX!!!


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> Dang, Will, those are some sexy legs ya got there! :taped:


 
Thanks! I bet you like all the hair eh!


----------



## parrisw

MCW said:


> One word, WAX!!!


 
LOL, the video just doesn't do it justice! I didn't get the nickname Yeti for nothing. There aint no wax coming near this guy, when you got this much hair you just deal with it. LOL :msp_w00t:

I'm a little worried about you guys. Did you even see the chainsaw? Or were you just staring at me the whole time.


----------



## 8433jeff

parrisw said:


> LOL, the video just doesn't do it justice! I didn't get the nickname Yeti for nothing. There aint no wax coming near this guy, when you got this much hair you just deal with it. LOL :msp_w00t:
> 
> I'm a little worried about you guys. Did you even see the chainsaw? Or were you just staring at me the whole time.


 
What saw? Did you see them legs?


----------



## parrisw

8433jeff said:


> What saw? Did you see them legs?


 

:msp_cursing:


----------



## Mastermind

parrisw said:


> LOL, the video just doesn't do it justice! I didn't get the nickname Yeti for nothing. There aint no wax coming near this guy, when you got this much hair you just deal with it. LOL :msp_w00t:
> 
> I'm a little worried about you guys. Did you even see the chainsaw? Or were you just staring at me the whole time.


 
There was a saw??? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Metals406

Will, go for the full body wax. . . You'll swim faster. :msp_wink:


----------



## parrisw

Metals406 said:


> Will, go for the full body wax. . . You'll swim faster. :msp_wink:


 
Ummmm. Ya I don't think so. You know how much wax it would take? I mean dam it's like a freaking rug. That would hurt so bad.


----------



## 8433jeff

parrisw said:


> Ummmm. Ya I don't think so. You know how much wax it would take? I mean dam it's like a freaking rug. That would hurt so bad.


 
You canadians are quite the panzies.


----------



## wendell

Mastermind said:


> There was a saw??? :msp_sneaky:



I didn't see a saw. Did anybody else see a saw?





parrisw said:


> Ummmm. Ya I don't think so. You know how much wax it would take? I mean dam it's like a freaking rug. That would hurt so bad.


 
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZbXbRTRlKag?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZbXbRTRlKag?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Metals406

parrisw said:


> Ummmm. Ya I don't think so. You know how much wax it would take? I mean dam it's like a freaking rug. That would hurt so bad.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW

Flamethrower, it's the only way...

Obviously evolved to suit a cooler climate...


----------



## Mastermind

Could you guys pleeeeaaaassssse quit goofing off. This is a serious thread.  :bang:


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> Could you guys pleeeeaaaassssse quit goofing off. This is a serious thread.  :bang:



It's 113 pages so a tiny bit of goofing off isn't too bad I'd have thought  I mean Will plainly presented his matted shins so surely expected some sort of feedback.


----------



## Mastermind

MCW said:


> It's 113 pages so a tiny bit of goofing off isn't too bad I'd have thought  I mean Will plainly presented his matted shins so surely expected some sort of feedback.


 
Shins??? I thought he was wearing bear pelt leggings.


----------



## wendell

MCW said:


> It's 113 pages so a tiny bit of goofing off isn't too bad I'd have thought  I mean Will plainly presented his matted shins so surely expected some sort of feedback.


 
:msp_mad: Ugh, you think he was trying to flirt with us? :msp_mad:


----------



## Simonizer

Sounds healthy Will, nice job on the chain too. Must have the rakers down about 0.040".


----------



## 8433jeff

Is this the thread with the Sasquatch siting? Always wanted to meet one of them, thought they all lived in canada, least north of the Mason-Dixon line.
No Sasquatch worth his salt would be caught south of there anyways, lest he was going to Mardi Gras or a hurricane party.


----------



## parrisw

8433jeff said:


> You canadians are quite the panzies.



Hmm, really, how much hair you got. 




8433jeff said:


> Is this the thread with the Sasquatch siting? Always wanted to meet one of them, thought they all lived in canada, least north of the Mason-Dixon line.
> No Sasquatch worth his salt would be caught south of there anyways, lest he was going to Mardi Gras or a hurricane party.



LOL, it was funny when my daughter asked my why I had hair on my fingers and toes!! I told her I was part neanderthal, she said no you not, I said remember that show we watched on it and they said some people are still somewhat related? She said ya, I said well, I'm closer then that, LOL, she went yelling to her mom, "MOM!!! Dad said he is Neanderthal!" She said, Ya, why you ask?
LOL, got a good kick outa that one.

All you guys are just lucky I didn't have my shirt off!! LOL, maybe next time!



Simonizer said:


> Sounds healthy Will, nice job on the chain too. Must have the rakers down about 0.040".



Thanks Simon. The rakers were set with the Husky Combi gauge on the soft setting, so ya probably over .030"


----------



## parrisw

LOL, just watched the video again, didn't even notice all the dam wood chips stuck in my leg hair!! Didn't think that would show up, in the vid.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Terry, when do ya need the saws by?? I'll have to ship this'n. Also how much is the entry fee??


----------



## MCW

Mastermind said:


> Shins??? I thought he was wearing bear pelt leggings.



Gold 



wendell said:


> :msp_mad: Ugh, you think he was trying to flirt with us? :msp_mad:



Never know. I mean most of us are hunters and appreciate fine floor rug potential...


----------



## tlandrum

ill check on the chain price and log price and post up the cost


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> ill check on the chain price and log price and post up the cost



I took off the Friday before and the Monday after, Should be able to help with any last minute stuff to get together or pick up!!!


----------



## tlandrum

i checked on the chain prices ,they are going to be 23 bucks each and i will find out in a day or two about the cants and then we'll know the total


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> i checked on the chain prices ,they are going to be 23 bucks each and i will find out in a day or two about the cants and then we'll know the total


 
When do you need the saws???


----------



## tlandrum

id like to have the shipped saws a week ahead just like last time. you should be hand delivering your saw stumpy


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> id like to have the shipped saws a week ahead just like last time. you should be hand delivering your saw stumpy


 
That's true. And the crapper is still sitting there waiting for his triumphant return!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> id like to have the shipped saws a week ahead just like last time. you should be hand delivering your saw stumpy


 
If you pay fer my fuel I'll start packin now!!!! Not gonna be able to swing it this time. Would love to. Thataway when this saw gits it's a$$ handed to it I can run the other saws to see what I'm lookin fer.


----------



## RiverRat2

wendell said:


> That's true. And the crapper is still sitting there waiting for his triumphant return!



Tiumphant??? Uhhh or do you mean Elephant!!!!!!! The Elephant Returns!!!!:biggrin::censored:


----------



## tlandrum

one thing about it,i dont have to rent a porta crapper for this time. i still have the one stumpy made un retreivable


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> one thing about it,i dont have to rent a porta crapper for this time. i still have the one stumpy made un retreivable


 
That's just wrong. Are you serious??? I don't suggest anybody usein it.


----------



## tlandrum

ive been too afraid to open the door,but yep its still out there.


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> one thing about it,i dont have to rent a porta crapper for this time. i still have the one stumpy made un retreivable


 
Has the EPA been by to declare your yard a Superfund site yet?


----------



## tlandrum

not yet but maybe soon


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i can tell ya from past experience that that crapper sittin out there in the sun all summer has paved the walls with moving wallpaper. reminds me of when i went to a non-maintained porta john and thought i was hallucinating cause the walls were moving. turns out it was only wall-to-wall maggots though.


----------



## Mastermind

Who's running the saws????


----------



## parrisw

stumpyshusky said:


> That's just wrong. Are you serious??? I don't suggest anybody usein it.


 
LOL Stumpy, I guess you own that outhouse now EH!!! I bet you've always wanted to have one of your own.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

parrisw said:


> LOL Stumpy, I guess you own that outhouse now EH!!! I bet you've always wanted to have one of your own.


 
Terry can keep it:msp_ohmy:


----------



## tlandrum

looks like the porta crapper place thinks the same way as stumpyotstir:


----------



## RiverRat2

The 460 Parris did made it to the shop today, got a call about 1730 hrs,!!!!! alright Will!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

Who's gonna be running the saws this time?


----------



## RiverRat2

Mastermind said:


> Who's gonna be running the saws this time?



I noticed that you posted that earlier,,,, if Terry's not building why can"t he????


----------



## tlandrum

i will most likely be the saw man this go round. i dont really know who all is coming to this round that everyone would be ok with running the saws. if a certain guy from wv shows up ill put him to the task as he would be a fair operator


----------



## tlandrum

i will have a saw in the build


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> i will most likely be the saw man this go round. i dont really know who all is coming to this round that everyone would be ok with running the saws. if a certain guy from wv shows up ill put him to the task as he would be a fair operator


 
See Randy,,, Great minds think alike eh????


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> i will most likely be the saw man this go round. i dont really know who all is coming to this round that everyone would be ok with running the saws. if a certain guy from wv shows up ill put him to the task as he would be a fair operator



I reckon we'll just see who shows up. I would like to see everyone run their own saws but everyone ain't gonna make it. :msp_unsure:

Terry, let me know if you need some help before the event. I'll be right there.


----------



## parrisw

stumpyshusky said:


> Terry can keep it:msp_ohmy:



Well that's awful genorus of you Stump!



tlandrum2002 said:


> looks like the porta crapper place thinks the same way as stumpyotstir:



LOL, are you sure they didn't come to pick it up already and the guy is dead inside of it? 



RiverRat2 said:


> The 460 Parris did made it to the shop today, got a call about 1730 hrs,!!!!! alright Will!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sweet!! I feel better now that it made it.


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> Sweet!! I feel better now that it made it.



It will be slinging Chips Thursday evening!!!!!!!! when I get home


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> It will be slinging Chips Thursday evening!!!!!!!! when I get home


 
Sweet, I hope you like it Rick. 

Does anyone dought theirself as much as I do? That's the first saw I've ever done for someone else. Of course I have dought in my mind that its anything but a sack of hammers.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

parrisw said:


> Sweet, I hope you like it Rick.
> 
> Does anyone dought theirself as much as I do? That's the first saw I've ever done for someone else. Of course I have dought in my mind that its anything but a sack of hammers.


 
Yer not the only one that doubts themselves. I'm not sure how the 460 I've built will stack up. It's startin to wake up after 8 tanks of fuel, but it just seems like it should be better. I've felt that way about several sawa I've built. There have been a couple of exceptions where I new I built somthin special as soon as I fired it up.


----------



## tlandrum

one things for certain,you'll know on build off day how it stacks up.


----------



## wheelman

I finally got my saw together Monday and got one tank thru it today. It feels strong but is only blowing 165 pounds of compression. Should gain a few pounds over the next few tanks but sadly will never live up to these 200 pounders you guys are building.


----------



## tlandrum

i find 185 to be about right in a true work saw. a saw thats blowing 200 will die an early death in a fallers hands. just too much on a work saw. my stock appearing 460 pulls 215 but runs short periods of time unlike a work saw.


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> Sweet, I hope you like it Rick.
> 
> Does anyone dought theirself as much as I do? That's the first saw I've ever done for someone else. Of course I have dought in my mind that its anything but a sack of hammers.



Will it was a bone stock 460 with a dual port cover,,,,, a decent saw in my book, between my nephew and myself we have 4 0f them,,, from what I saw in the vid,,, I'm already happy with it,,, I doubt it is a sack of hammers The one I did will be the sack hammer model probably LOLOL,,, I fired it up for the first set of heat runs and I seems good,,,,,,, gonna put the compression guage on it tomorrow,,, Like terry said we will all know on raceday,,,, I was hoping Indian springs would send the simonized 460 to see how his work stacks up,,, I even offered to send him one of my ported work saws while his 460 went to TN but he doesnt seem interested,,, My tree work has been slow this season with all this drought and economy jitters (obamanomics aint workin) and both stumpgrinders are major broke @ the same time,,, repowers:mad2::mad2::bang::bang: no body wants to pay for haul offs and with burn bans in effect,,,, Grrrrrrr its crampin my style


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> i find 185 to be about right in a true work saw. a saw thats blowing 200 will die an early death in a fallers hands. just too much on a work saw. my stock appearing 460 pulls 215 but runs short periods of time unlike a work saw.



I agree Terry Im hoping for 175-185 cold,,, Ill know tomorrw!!!!!!

Yeah pump gas (especially with Ethanol) on anything over 185-190 is asking for detonation the last pop up saw I built (The Stihl 440 I had @ the 372 buildoff)
is blowing 195-200 I pulled it's muffler down just to look @ it last week and it had classic detonation in two spots on the edges of the piston crown and it has .020 squish!!!! it still runs real good but I just use it for chasing/gunning problem trees off the stump on bad head leaners or ones that have to be persuaded in which way they fall!!! LOLOL if you catch my drift,,,,:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> Sweet, I hope you like it Rick.
> 
> Does anyone dought theirself as much as I do? That's the first saw I've ever done for someone else. Of course I have dought in my mind that its anything but a sack of hammers.


 
Drink a beer, Will. You'll be fine. Look at the first build-off, everybody but 1 was within a second of each other.


----------



## tlandrum

just remember my motto, there only so much you can do to a work saw and it still be a dependable work saw. if youve done all you can do, it will be right in line with others in the build.


----------



## parrisw

stumpyshusky said:


> Yer not the only one that doubts themselves. I'm not sure how the 460 I've built will stack up. It's startin to wake up after 8 tanks of fuel, but it just seems like it should be better. I've felt that way about several sawa I've built. There have been a couple of exceptions where I new I built somthin special as soon as I fired it up.


 
Thanks stump! Ya I knew the same thing on the last 372 I did, it was the best one I've done yet, and that saw ain't ever leaving my greasy mits!!



tlandrum2002 said:


> one things for certain,you'll know on build off day how it stacks up.



LOL, YUP! Can't wait. I'm thanking Rick for giving me the chance, he hand delivered the saw to me to build. 



tlandrum2002 said:


> i find 185 to be about right in a true work saw. a saw thats blowing 200 will die an early death in a fallers hands. just too much on a work saw. my stock appearing 460 pulls 215 but runs short periods of time unlike a work saw.



I totally agree Terry. I think my hot 372 is at 160 and it rips. I like 175-185 usually.



RiverRat2 said:


> Will it was a bone stock 460 with a dual port cover,,,,, a decent saw in my book, between my nephew and myself we have 4 0f them,,, from what I saw in the vid,,, I'm already happy with it,,, I doubt it is a sack of hammers The one I did will be the sack hammer model probably LOLOL,,, I fired it up for the first set of heat runs and I seems good,,,,,,, gonna put the compression guage on it tomorrow,,, Like terry said we will all know on raceday,,,, I was hoping Indian springs would send the simonized 460 to see how his work stacks up,,, I even offered to send him one of my ported work saws while his 460 went to TN but he doesnt seem interested,,, My tree work has been slow this season with all this drought and economy jitters (obamanomics aint workin) and both stumpgrinders are major broke @ the same time,,, repowers:mad2::mad2::bang::bang: no body wants to pay for haul offs and with burn bans in effect,,,, Grrrrrrr its crampin my style



Thanks Rick. I really hope you like it. I really hope you can get it broke in well before hand. 



wendell said:


> Drink a beer, Will. You'll be fine. Look at the first build-off, everybody but 1 was within a second of each other.



Matter a fact I got a beer in my hands right now.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> just remember my motto, there only so much you can do to a work saw and it still be a dependable work saw. *if youve done all you can do*, it will be right in line with others in the build.


 
That's what I thought about the 372, but bein there & runnin the other saws made me relize I could do more. I'm sure this 460 is gonna be right there with the rest of the pack like my 372's were, but still unsure if I could do more, or worse, did I go too far & actually backtrack on power. Like you said, we'll find out come raceday. I'm just tickled to even be in these buildoffs.


----------



## srcarr52

parrisw said:


> I totally agree Terry. I think my hot 372 is at 160 and it rips. I like 175-185 usually.


 
My build off 372 was at 150 when I sent it off, almost 160 when I got it back. It's waked up a little bit but I should have put a pop-up in it.


----------



## cowroy

wheelman said:


> I finally got my saw together Monday and got one tank thru it today. It feels strong but is only blowing 165 pounds of compression. Should gain a few pounds over the next few tanks but sadly will never live up to these 200 pounders you guys are building.


 
Don't sweat it man! Mine won last time blowin 165psi cold


----------



## tlandrum

ill be damned,they actually came and picked up the porta pot today. they must have reallllly been needing it lol


----------



## 8433jeff

tlandrum2002 said:


> ill be damned,they actually came and picked up the porta pot today. they must have reallllly been needing it lol


 
They heard rumors of Stumpy coming back.


----------



## tlandrum

the entry fee will be a total of $35 that will cover the chain and the wood. i would need that money by the 17th in order to pay for the chains and wood.


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> the entry fee will be a total of $35 that will cover the chain and the wood. i would need that money by the 17th in order to pay for the chains and wood.



You got mine for 2 saws


----------



## young

tlandrum2002 said:


> the entry fee will be a total of $35 that will cover the chain and the wood. i would need that money by the 17th in order to pay for the chains and wood.


 
$$$$$ sent.


----------



## ptjeep

Went out to Terry's today to mess with some saws and noticed a headstone where the porta-john use to be. I'm guessing the guy who picked it up figured somebody must have died in their from the stinch.


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8433jeff

ptjeep said:


> Went out to Terry's today to mess with some saws and noticed a headstone where the porta-john use to be. I'm guessing the guy who picked it up figured somebody must have died in their from the stinch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


 
Thats for the first guy that tried to clean it out. They dug a hole, they pushed him and the jonnie in, buried it with concrete, and called it a day.


----------



## wigglesworth

My muffler mod is done


----------



## Mastermind

Looking good Wiggs. 

You sure do some purty works.


----------



## wigglesworth

Mastermind said:


> Looking good Wiggs.
> 
> You sure do some purty works.


 
LOL...Thanks MM. 

Im not sure how they managed to do this. It had a 3/4" outlet tube welded into it when I sent it to the mill, but when it got back it was all busted out on top and barely hangin in there. The rest of it fell out while I was running it. Talk about an instant muffler mod.  

My ears are still bleeding. 

Saw is running STRONG now. Amazing what a few degrees here, and a few degrees there, and $300 for a custom, fully polished, full circle crank will get ya.


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> LOL...Thanks MM.
> 
> Im not sure how they managed to do this. It had a 3/4" outlet tube welded into it when I sent it to the mill, but when it got back it was all busted out on top and barely hangin in there. The rest of it fell out while I was running it. Talk about an instant muffler mod.
> 
> My ears are still bleeding.
> 
> Saw is running STRONG now. Amazing what a few degrees here, and a few degrees there, and $300 for a *custom, fully polished, full circle crank* will get ya.



I hear that man! I made some crank stuffers from tin flashing and filled em with play dough. After I baked the whole mess for an hour it smelled so good I tried to eat it. Chipped my damn tooth, but the saw just screams now.


----------



## wheelman

wigglesworth said:


> My muffler mod is done


 
Looks good. Legal at least. Nothing sticking out over an inch.


----------



## wigglesworth

wheelman said:


> Looks good. Legal at least. Nothing sticking out over an inch.



I thought it had to have a screen? If not, I might just leave it this way for the competition. Or heck, I got some screens on da house I could cut a bit out of it. Maybe the wife wont notice?


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> I thought it had to have a screen? If not, I might just leave it this way for the competition. Or heck, I got some screens on da house I could cut a bit out of it. Maybe the wife wont notice?


 
Just weld you some rat wire over it. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## wigglesworth

Mastermind said:


> I hear that man! I made some crank stuffers from tin flashing and filled em with play dough. After I baked the whole mess for an hour it smelled so good I tried to eat it. *Chipped my damn tooth*, but the saw just screams now.


 
Bummer man. It wouldnt be so bad, if that wasnt your only one. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> Bummer man. It wouldnt be so bad, if that wasnt your only one. :msp_biggrin:


 
I know! Right? 

Rep Please!!!!!


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> My muffler mod is done


 


Mastermind said:


> I hear that man! I made some crank stuffers from tin flashing and filled em with play dough. After I baked the whole mess for an hour it smelled so good I tried to eat it. Chipped my damn tooth, but the saw just screams now.


 
Ok, guys, that's some funny chit!!! I don't know why but I'm sitting here laughing out loud loud to myself. Maybe it helps that I've had a few too many beer tonight.


----------



## wigglesworth

parrisw said:


> Ok, guys, that's some funny chit!!! I don't know why but I'm sitting here laughing out loud loud to myself. Maybe it helps that I've had a few too many beer tonight.


 
Probably some of that canadian dark beer too huh? I dont drink, but man, after splitting wood all afternoon, I could sure use one of them and about 12 ibuprofen.....


----------



## Mastermind

parrisw said:


> Ok, guys, that's some funny chit!!! I don't know why but I'm sitting here laughing out loud loud to myself. Maybe it helps that I've had a few too many beer tonight.


 
If I was a drinker I'd be laughin too.


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> Ok, guys, that's some funny chit!!! I don't know why but I'm sitting here laughing out loud loud to myself. Maybe it helps that I've had a few too many beer tonight.


 
Just how many beers have you had there, Will. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Mastermind said:


> I know! Right?


 
Wow, a post you didn't ask for rep in. I need to bookmark this one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

wendell said:


> Wow, a post you didn't ask for rep in. I need to bookmark this one. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Damn Whendull thanks for pointing it out. I went back and edited it.

Rep Please!


----------



## wendell

Mastermind said:


> Damn Whendull thanks for pointing it out. I went back and edited it.
> 
> Rep Please!


 
I was going to but I'm so embarrassed about your recent pandering I gave it to lawnmowertech37. Do you want to know why there have been so many earthquakes and floods lately?


----------



## Mastermind

wendell said:


> I was going to but I'm so embarrassed about your recent pandering I gave it to lawnmowertech37. Do you want to know why there have been so many earthquakes and floods lately?


 
Yes. I would like to know why there have been so many earthquakes and floods lately.

Please enlighten me Sir.


----------



## 8433jeff

Mastermind said:


> Yes. I would like to know why there have been so many earthquakes and floods lately.
> 
> Please enlighten me Sir.


 
Please consider becoming a member of Rev. Whendulls prayer chain for a meager 500 credits.


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> Probably some of that canadian dark beer too huh? I dont drink, but man, after splitting wood all afternoon, I could sure use one of them and about 12 ibuprofen.....


 


Mastermind said:


> If I was a drinker I'd be laughin too.


 


wendell said:


> Just how many beers have you had there, Will. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well, I wouldn't call myself a drinker. Every now and then I have a few. 

Tonight about 4pints or 2L of beer! LOL

I find that when I have a few beer, I find things seem to be way funnier.

I mean hell who doesnt find a rat that's chewed a hole in a muffler funny!!!???


----------



## wigglesworth

I sawdid sum would dis mournin. Shotted mes uh vedeo. I tink is pooplur, butt knot shore? 

<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8ZucfiOc4Kc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Shees runninn muttch beder nows.


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> I sawdid sum would dis mournin. Shotted mes uh vedeo. I tink is pooplur, butt knot shore?
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8ZucfiOc4Kc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Shees runninn muttch beder nows.


 
Yes she is.

I'm a little afeareded now.


----------



## wigglesworth

Mastermind said:


> Yes she is.
> 
> I'm a little afeareded now.


 
Me too  it headed off with mitch just a few minutes ago. Maybe they won't kill it


----------



## tlandrum

i was worried till i seen the video :biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth

tlandrum2002 said:


> i was worried till i seen the video :biggrin:


 
I've looked everywhere for your video, even googled "slow saws, grabby chain, eBay XPw" but can't seem to find it?


----------



## blsnelling

While enjoying the banter here, I realized I hadn't posted the Raffle Saw vid in this thread. So here it is. My turn in the barrel

<iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jYRxFiQmvWE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tlandrum

too busy bucking logs with it on the landing to make videos. i didd make a saw comparison with it last sat against ptjeeps ms460 that i ported for him. his saw is a real good runner and my buildoff saw was over a second faster in 28'' bar sized wood. surprised me,so youll just have to wait and get beat ,er um ah i mean see it in person.


----------



## wigglesworth

I very well may get beat. That's cool though. I'll know In a few weeks 

Mitch thinks it's stronger than my 044/046 hyrid, but I don't think it is. Gonna compare them later this week. I got one more trip back into it to make, then I'm done. 

Looking forward to the GTG!!


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> While enjoying the banter here, I realized I hadn't posted the Raffle Saw vid in this thread. So here it is. My turn in the barrel
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jYRxFiQmvWE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
That don't look bad in that little pecker pole.  How's it do in real wood???? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

Here's mine in some half rotten balsa wood. 

[video=youtube;sNAQP1JskkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNAQP1JskkQ[/video]


----------



## tlandrum

well atleast you guys tried,:hmm3grin2orange: i have a feeling carls going to kick our azz


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> well atleast you guys tried,:hmm3grin2orange: i have a feeling carls going to kick our azz


 
That's ok too It's still fun.


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> well atleast you guys tried,:hmm3grin2orange: i have a feeling carls going to kick our azz



And who might Carl be???


----------



## tlandrum

a fellow tn hillbilly(wheelman) he's good people


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> a fellow tn hillbilly(wheelman) he's good people



Well if'n hed be ok in your book,,,,, we ought to get along just fine then,,, I'm looking forward to meeting everyone again,,,

I was just glad to hear they finally removed the Stumpmeister Hilton prior to the event!!!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## parrisw

Well, guys, I'll just be happy if the saw I built still runs by the time it makes it there!!! LOL :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth

So, What do you get for winning? Trophy or something?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

wigglesworth said:


> So, What do you get for winning? Trophy or something?


 

[video=youtube;l91ISfcuzDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l91ISfcuzDw[/video]


----------



## Chris J.

Mastermind, are you also going to post a video of that saw after you port it?




















:jester: Randy, I tried, but I just couldn't fight the temptation.


----------



## Mastermind

Chris J. said:


> Mastermind, are you also going to post a video of that saw after you port it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jester: Randy, I tried, but I just couldn't fight the temptation.





Yeah I'm gonna send it somewhere for some port work.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I'm gonna send it somewhere for some port work.


 
Send it on over the river to me!!!!!


----------



## wheelman

tlandrum2002 said:


> well atleast you guys tried,:hmm3grin2orange: i have a feeling carls going to kick our azz


 
My little old janky saw aint gonna hurt you boys feelins.


----------



## Chris J.

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I'm gonna send it somewhere for some port work.



Ouch.


----------



## 8433jeff

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I'm gonna send it somewhere for some port work.


 
So its gonna have a chance then?





:msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind

8433jeff said:


> So its gonna have a chance then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



If I was a betting man I would bet there ain't gonna be much difference between any of these saws. All involved do great work and take pride in it.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

Terry,will there be any drug testing? We don't want any saws on performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Tree Sling'r said:


> Terry,will there be any drug testing? We don't want any saws on performance enhancing drugs.


 

I usually inject my saws with Red Bull.


----------



## parrisw

Mastermind said:


> If I was a betting man I would bet there ain't gonna be much difference between any of these saws. All involved do great work and take pride in it.


 
Boy, I sure hope your right!


----------



## little possum

Tree Sling'r said:


> Terry,will there be any drug testing? We don't want any saws on performance enhancing drugs.


 
Im out...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I put JW's 460 on some all natural supliments, a good dose of stumpincider:wink2:


----------



## Mastermind

parrisw said:


> Boy, I sure hope your right!


 


stumpyshusky said:


> I put JW's 460 on some all natural supliments, a good dose of stumpincider:wink2:


 
Well now, after hearing what you did to the crapper. That saw's ####ed if'n you put anything from you inside it. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## cowroy

WoodChuck'r said:


> I usually inject my saws with Red Bull.


 
A guy on a motorcycle forum posted a thread wonderin why his two week old Suzuki GSXR600 wouldn't run after he put NOS fuel additive in it. Well.....:msp_rolleyes: he actually stopped at a gas station and got NOS energy drink :msp_lol: in the tank it went and put, put, put, stop went the bike. Thing is, no one could figure what it could have hurt till he posted a pic of the bottle he put in, and he still didn't catch it. Once the pic showed up the laughin commenced, and someone posted a pic of what he should have put in it.


----------



## Slamm

cowroy said:


> A guy on a motorcycle forum posted a thread wonderin why his two week old Suzuki GSXR600 wouldn't run after he put NOS fuel additive in it. Well.....:msp_rolleyes: he actually stopped at a gas station and got NOS energy drink :msp_lol: in the tank it went and put, put, put, stop went the bike. Thing is, no one could figure what it could have hurt till he posted a pic of the bottle he put in, and he still didn't catch it. Once the pic showed up the laughin commenced, and someone posted a pic of what he should have put in it.


 
Wow, certainly a new level stupid right there. They talk about hitting rock bottom in life and such, but it seems there is no bottom to stupidity, daily there are examples of over-achievers in this area.

Sam


----------



## tlandrum

rest assured that dim bulbs are a universal thing from all areas.lol and yes we'll be piss testing so sorry no roids in your saws.


----------



## Eric Modell

I do a lot of stupid tings, and I am a smart man.


----------



## komatsuvarna

tlandrum2002 said:


> well atleast you guys tried,:hmm3grin2orange: i have a feeling carls going to kick our azz


 
Ive had Carl in the back of mind the whole time. He sure has some strong saws!

As far as I know Ill be there on race day, and if you need any help before hand you got my number.


----------



## Eric Modell

It is hard to imagine the life of a dumb ass.


----------



## wigglesworth

komatsuvarna said:


> Ive had Carl in the back of mind the whole time. He sure has some strong saws!
> 
> As far as I know Ill be there on race day, and if you need any help before hand you got my number.


 
Who is Carl? Is he an AS member?


----------



## tlandrum

carl aka wheelman


----------



## mdavlee

Carl is wneelman on here. He posted a page or so ago.


----------



## wigglesworth

tlandrum2002 said:


> carl aka wheelman


 
10-4. Btw, I paid for my chain.


----------



## tlandrum

i just noticed that when i chainged my sig it didnt stick so i went and done did it again


----------



## cowroy

Here is Carl aka wheelman with his 090 the only person left that had an 090 by this time at the last gtg, and this one has the governor of course.
[video=youtube;8w4mEF0H3E4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8w4mEF0H3E4[/video]


----------



## wendell

cowroy said:


> Here is Carl aka wheelman with his 090 the only person left that had an 090 by this time at the last gtg, and this one has the governor of course.


 
That can't be at the last GTG. Where's the monsoon?


----------



## tlandrum

just wait a minute wendell,its that time of year and the next monsoon is moments away.....


----------



## wigglesworth

Why cant we run our own saws? Sorry if it's been discussed already...


----------



## tlandrum

youve got 2 guys that wont be here to run theres but other than that i dont care this time if we run our own


----------



## Mastermind

wigglesworth said:


> Why cant we run our own saws? Sorry if it's been discussed already...



No discussion I've seen.


----------



## Mastermind

tlandrum2002 said:


> youve got 2 guys that wont be here to run theres but other than that i dont care this time if we run our own


 
Disregard my last poasting.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mastermind said:


> Disregard my last poasting.


 
No problem, I'll treat it just like all the rest of yer posts:biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

stumpyshusky said:


> No problem, I'll treat it just like all the rest of yer posts:biggrin:


 
Good thing I ain't got no feelings. :msp_mad:

That coulda hurt em. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

stumpy, you go to your room for picking on randy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw

tlandrum2002 said:


> i just noticed that when i chainged my sig it didnt stick so i went and done did it again


 
Hey, you spelled my name wrong in your sig! :msp_mellow:


----------



## RiverRat2

*Snivel, Snivel,,,,*



parrisw said:


> Hey, you spelled my name wrong in your sig! :msp_mellow:




oke::blob5:



wendell said:


> That can't be at the last GTG. Where's the monsoon?





Yeah that was one Bad Azzed rain storm!!!


----------



## tlandrum

uhg uhh


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> oke::blob5:


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> uhg uhh


 
ha ha. Call me a whiner! Cause I am.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

AHHHH, sweet memories:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth

Bad news guys. Unless I can find anther jug soon, im out. 

First go around was set up with a meteor 064 piston. I then bought another meteor 064 piston and the ring end pin on one side was .100 closer in on the skirt and I didn't catch it. Made a mess, the jug is junk.


----------



## parrisw

wigglesworth said:


> Bad news guys. Unless I can find anther jug soon, im out.
> 
> First go around was set up with a meteor 064 piston. I then bought another meteor 064 piston and the ring end pin on one side was .100 closer in on the skirt and I didn't catch it. Made a mess, the jug is junk.


 
OOPS!! 

That really sucks. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## tlandrum

uh that dont look like its going to run very well


----------



## tlandrum

i have an oem jug boxed and ready to ship to wiggs,he is still in it.


----------



## wigglesworth

tlandrum2002 said:


> i have an oem jug boxed and ready to shipto wiggs,he is still in it.


 
Guys, terry needs some serious rep on this one. I'll have two weeks to get it built. Not a
Lot of time when the plant is working 60+ hours a week, but I'm gonna make it happen!!!

Kudos to Terry


----------



## RiverRat2

wigglesworth said:


> Guys, terry needs some serious rep on this one. I'll have two weeks to get it built. Not a
> Lot of time when the plant is working 60+ hours a week, but I'm gonna make it happen!!!
> 
> Kudos to Terry



Tried,,,, it wont let me!!!!!!!!!

yeah well the top of the piston looks pretty healthy carbon wise,,, uhhh except for the funny broken looking spots,,,,


----------



## blsnelling

wigglesworth said:


> Guys, terry needs some serious rep on this one. I'll have two weeks to get it built. Not a
> Lot of time when the plant is working 60+ hours a week, but I'm gonna make it happen!!!
> 
> Kudos to Terry


 
Don't let him fool you guys. He's got his recipe all figured out 3-4 hours of grinding and he'll have a monster ready to unleash


----------



## wendell

wigglesworth said:


> Guys, terry needs some serious rep on this one. I'll have two weeks to get it built. Not a
> Lot of time when the plant is working 60+ hours a week, but I'm gonna make it happen!!!
> 
> Kudos to Terry


 
Got him.


----------



## Simonizer

*The results from 2011*



komatsuvarna said:


> Average time per log Oak, size 18.5" (Log Sizes ranged from 15" to 22" )
> 
> Yes, there it is,....
> Builder Owner
> 
> #1 Treeslinger 11.338 Cowroy
> #2 TreeMonkey 11.408
> #3 Komatsuvara 11.783
> #4 Simonizer 11. 916 r2"ed
> #5 BSnelling 11.936 Nmurph
> #6 Tlandrum 12.098
> #7 Mdavelee 12.318 Wendell
> #8 Eric Copsey 12.498 Hillbilly22
> #9 Mdavelee 12.596
> #10 BSnelling 12.849
> #11SrCarr52 13.298
> #12STUMP HUSKY 13.312 Hedgerow
> #13Eric Copsey 13.447
> #14TLandrum 13.851 Chris J
> #15 STUMPIESTER 13.913 Firefighter
> #16 lOGGING22 14.930
> #17 Stumpy 15.053
> #18 Subhunter 16.114
> #19 BarneyRB 16.573
> #20 Mweba 22.502 Little Possum
> 
> 
> Copied from R2d post in other thread.


 There we go.


----------



## nmurph

That #5 is alive and well, and still throwing chips. It is very impressive when 24" are buried in oak.


----------



## wendell

As is #7.


----------



## srcarr52

#11 is alive. It's now owned by Jimmy in NC's friend and getting beat daily.


----------



## mdavlee

#9 is being used by the owner to cut firewood along with his 361. He was selling 25++ cords a year last time I talked to him.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> #9 is being used by the owner to cut firewood along with his 361. He was selling 25++ cords a year last time I talked to him.



#12 is still going... And got alot faster when I got rid of that stupid pop up piston...


----------



## barneyrb

#19 is still going and lots faster when I tore it back down I worked the uppers over again


----------



## Mastermind

I was on vacation. :msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mastermind said:


> I was on vacation. :msp_sad:



Yer always on vacation...


----------



## Mastermind

Hedgerow said:


> Yer always on vacation...



I like to go on vacation............I was in my 40s before I got my first one.......geeeeezzzzzz :msp_mellow:


----------



## moody

Mastermind said:


> I like to go on vacation............I was in my 40s before I got my first one.......geeeeezzzzzz :msp_mellow:



We should have another AS build off:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind

moody said:


> We should have another AS build off:msp_thumbup:



That's what we are planning for the KY GTG.......where you been? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

When is that?


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> When is that?



Wiggs ain't set a date.....


----------



## Hedgerow

I think he may have... September something...
So as not to conflict with the jasper AR gtg on October 19th...


----------



## cowroy

Still the go to machine for felling and bucking.


----------



## moody

Mastermind said:


> That's what we are planning for the KY GTG.......where you been? :hmm3grin2orange:



Vacation


----------



## little possum

Nothing wrong with #20, besides the owner being to lazy to run saws.


----------

